# Is there anyone who is in there 40's ttc?



## duststar

Is there anyone in their 40's ttc, or am i the only dilly person? My son is 6 years old now, and I would love to give him a brother or sister, I battled to have him, took us 10 years to fall pregnant, had a miscarriage last year march :(


----------



## Jax41

Me duststar :hi:

I'm 42 TTC#1, I've NEVER got a BFP in my life - how depressing is that! :shrug:

I'm so sorry its taken you so long to have your lovely boy and that you've had a loss along the way. Have you got yourself checked out?

Big hugs and baby dust :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## perfectno3

i'll be 40 in april, does that count?
ive a 14 yr old son and a 10yr old daughter.


----------



## Garnet

There is a whole bunch of us... I 44 with 3 2MC 1D&C but giving it one last try... Good luck...


----------



## Halle71

I'm 40, 41 in April and I have a two and half year old daughter and I am desperate for a second child. 
We have only just started tcc because of my job situation and this is my first cycle using my Clearblue Fertility Monitor - I'm hoping science will speed things up  

Welcome and good luck - there is a lot of advice on here so worth trawling through old posts.

Hx


----------



## 44andHoping

Count me in girls! :hi:

44 and TTC numero uno here! Welcome in. Soooo much great info and support throughout this forum.


----------



## Dawn2411

I just turned 40 and have a 21yr. old, dd 13 yr. old ds, 8 yr.old dd and 6 yr. old ds. my last 3 pregnancies have ended in m/c with the most recent having been last mo. Good luck to you hun and welcome in!


----------



## duststar

Hi everyone

Yes I have had myself checked out, and my gynie says all is good, but am due for my yearly check up in June but Im hoping to be, pregnant by then, hoping for a little girl, but if not then as long as it is healthy right :happydance::flower:


----------



## duststar

Hey Jax41

HOw do you get these tickers to work?

My sister in law, is just 7 weeks pregnant and took her 4 years to get pregnant, am so happy for her, and my one friend is 9 weeks pregnant, so lets hope we are number 3, and lots of baby dust back to you to :)


----------



## littlesara

hi welcome! i'm 43, trying for a sibling for our 7DD, with new hubby. i have a 22yr, 21yr, 20yr, and an 11yr from a previous relationship. but it is taking forever! i was just recently checked out, and all looks good, only had a hormonal imbalance due to gaining weight (on benadryl, stay away from that stuff), which caused problems. cut that out and have been taking AC/vitex for a month now, and finally had come EWCM! so we shall see!


----------



## duststar

littlesara said:


> hi welcome! i'm 43, trying for a sibling for our 7DD, with new hubby. i have a 22yr, 21yr, 20yr, and an 11yr from a previous relationship. but it is taking forever! i was just recently checked out, and all looks good, only had a hormonal imbalance due to gaining weight (on benadryl, stay away from that stuff), which caused problems. cut that out and have been taking AC/vitex for a month now, and finally had come EWCM! so we shall see!

I have a underactive thyroid, and on Eltroxin - I need to lose 5ks so a bit of a diet, weigh 64, but should weigh 59.


----------



## Garnet

I have gotten pregnant twice with Soy and Instead Softcups and preseed. I tried Clomid when I was 41 but no luck with but I did get pregnant a month after my cyles of Clomid...


----------



## duststar

test


----------



## Geminus

Fabulous and Forty coming this May 22nd and TTC! I'm glad you ladies are out here =) Lost to ectopic our baby was last year February.. only BFN since =( I am hoping something gives... I am going to the doctor March 9th to say "Still NOT PREGNANT!" what is next doctor?! .... sighs ....


----------



## kathy31

We will be ttc from April this year (i'll be 40 in may, hope that counts!!!)

Good luck everyone x


----------



## harley9671

im 41 in june. Have ds of 14. Had mmc in aug 2011 nothing since. Had blood tests done there good got a ultra sound and transvaginal scan on tues and OH giving Sperm sample so hopefully all good. OH has no children so really praying i can give him what he deserves as he,d make a brilliant dad. :dust:
to all x


----------



## faithmum

I think I'm the oldest here so far (gulp). I am 45 and ttc #4. I have DS14 and TwinsD&S turning 13 March 11. I'm on CD 7. I'm leaving the computer for awhile but will check in later. Good thread to start :flower:


----------



## vermeil

Hello and welcome! I'm turning 40 in a few days (eeek!) I certainly don`t FEEL old *shrug* I had my son at 38, was a very difficult journey (he was a micro preemie weigning 1lb) but they`ve isolated the cause, it can be controlled so my odds of it happening again are only about 20%.

Trying for number 2 - really want a daughter but really (without getting into all of the melodrama of having a baby that sick first time round) I'll be ecstatic just to have a healthy baby


----------



## Jax41

duststar said:


> Hey Jax41
> 
> HOw do you get these tickers to work?
> 
> My sister in law, is just 7 weeks pregnant and took her 4 years to get pregnant, am so happy for her, and my one friend is 9 weeks pregnant, so lets hope we are number 3, and lots of baby dust back to you to :)

Hi Duststar,

When you've 'built' your ticker it should take you to a page that gives you options to copy and paste the code, choose the forum one. I'm a bit of a technospaz, I'm sure there's a more PC orientated explanation but this one suits me!:winkwink:


----------



## heavenly

faithmum said:


> I think I'm the oldest here so far (gulp). I am 45 and ttc #4. I have DS14 and TwinsD&S turning 13 March 11. I'm on CD 7. I'm leaving the computer for awhile but will check in later. Good thread to start :flower:

*cough*

Just turned 46, no children.

TTC for 4 years, on 4 cycles of Clomid, if that doesn't work, I will be having invasive treatment. Just don't know whether it will be my eggs or DE, we are ok with DE.

AF turned up yesterday and I had a little cry. I don't do that normally, I think it was the realisation it probably won't happen naturally. I only have 2 cycles of Clomid left! Eeeek! 

Went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton today, had my AMH done, am going back in a couple of weeks to discuss the results. It had a nice feel about the place. I just want to know what our options are, I feel a bit better knowing I have a plan.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## faithmum

heavenly said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm the oldest here so far (gulp). I am 45 and ttc #4. I have DS14 and TwinsD&S turning 13 March 11. I'm on CD 7. I'm leaving the computer for awhile but will check in later. Good thread to start :flower:
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Just turned 46, no children.
> 
> TTC for 4 years, on 4 cycles of Clomid, if that doesn't work, I will be having invasive treatment. Just don't know whether it will be my eggs or DE, we are ok with DE.
> 
> AF turned up yesterday and I had a little cry. I don't do that normally, I think it was the realisation it probably won't happen naturally. I only have 2 cycles of Clomid left! Eeeek!
> 
> Went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton today, had my AMH done, am going back in a couple of weeks to discuss the results. It had a nice feel about the place. I just want to know what our options are, I feel a bit better knowing I have a plan.
> 
> Love to you all. xxClick to expand...

Awww - the cruddy :witch: - so sorry to hear that. Have you seen that article about stem cells and women being able to make "new" eggs? I'm likely butchering the integrity of the study but it sounded promising. Here is the link to what NPR reported. 

https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=147483156

Looking at the Agora website it seems you are in great hands over there. What a gift to have that available to you. We are lucky to live in the time we do. 

I sure hope you will see your BFP next cycle - my thoughts are with you!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## heavenly

I have read that report, makes very interesting reading!

Thank you for your kind words.

Wishing you loads of love and luck with your journey as well. xx


----------



## duststar

Well, I have made my yearly check up with my gynie for June only :( but lets hope we will have a little surprise before then, hope you all are well :)


----------



## duststar

So does the soy does really work? A friend of mine who is also trying ttc also spoke about soya, think I will go to Dischem here in Johannesburg/


----------



## advmatmom

42 yrs old, TTC after a miscarriage back in July of 2011. In my TWW now and feel like I'm about to go CRAZY, time is moving so slow!!! I took at test this morning (9dpo) and it was a BFN. Hoping it was just too soon to detect any HCG. Anyone else in their TWW need a buddy to help keep sane?? ;)


----------



## Garnet

There is a whole bunch of Soy babies! It really help my get my Bfp. You do have to read up on it though. It not something you want to take without reading up on.


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI
Im 42 in May with 4 miscarriages, the last a partial molar pregnancy where the planceta took over and killed the baby. Still under follow up from Sheffield and been clear for 4 months, finish in April but have not been preventing for a few months now.......really what are my chances anyway. Rather pessimistic and enjoying my gorgeous 2.5 year old who I had at 39 years old.
I would love another but I'm really not sure if I believe it will happen now, I take supplements but Ive given up giving up on exercise (quite hardcore) caffeine and wine!! Ive been doing this ttc for 2 and a bit years and I just needed to forget it all really! I visit here a few times a week usually in the tww but I cut back from every day, every hour every 20 minutes!!!It wasn't healthy.
Bex


----------



## faithmum

:dust:


duststar said:


> So does the soy does really work? A friend of mine who is also trying ttc also spoke about soya, think I will go to Dischem here in Johannesburg/




advmatmom said:


> 42 yrs old, TTC after a miscarriage back in July of 2011. In my TWW now and feel like I'm about to go CRAZY, time is moving so slow!!! I took at test this morning (9dpo) and it was a BFN. Hoping it was just too soon to detect any HCG. Anyone else in their TWW need a buddy to help keep sane?? ;)




40yearoldmum said:


> HI
> Im 42 in May with 4 miscarriages, the last a partial molar pregnancy where the planceta took over and killed the baby. Still under follow up from Sheffield and been clear for 4 months, finish in April but have not been preventing for a few months now.......really what are my chances anyway. Rather pessimistic and enjoying my gorgeous 2.5 year old who I had at 39 years old.
> I would love another but I'm really not sure if I believe it will happen now, I take supplements but Ive given up giving up on exercise (quite hardcore) caffeine and wine!! Ive been doing this ttc for 2 and a bit years and I just needed to forget it all really! I visit here a few times a week usually in the tww but I cut back from every day, every hour every 20 minutes!!!It wasn't healthy.
> Bex

40yearoldmum - I am so sorry about your losses. Glad to hear you able to live in the moment and enjoy your toddler. They are so precious. Don't give up hope - you read all kinds of stories here that seem nothing short of miracles. Sending you hugs and hope :hugs:

Dustar - I've read lots of stories that soy is helpful in some cases. It's important to read up on it. I think if you ovulate on your own it's something you don't want to mess with. I have taken it now 3 months. Last month I had a very clear ovulation and bd'd on all the right days but no luck. This month I really didn't have a clear idea of when I ovulated. I didn't have much CM to speak of and I was using the OPKs but missed the LH surge. So....we'll see this month. 

Advmatmom - The 2ww - that has got to be the longest time to go through isn't it? 9 dpo is really early to test. I have done the same thing and sworn that next month I won't test earlyl but I can't seem to stop myself. I might have my OH hide them from me. I think I am 2 dpo so I guess in the 2ww but I'm not feeling too hopeful this month so...I'm not stressing out as much. 

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## Garnet

I've only taken very low doses of soy so it doesn't mess up my cycle. I just need a little boost of Soy to get pregnant. I've only taken 32 mg the first time then 64 mg the second time. Good luck...


----------



## AlohaPink

I turned 40 in January and had just found out at Christmas that I was pregnant with #2. #1 is 13yrs old. I m/c at the end of Jan. Just had AF on 3/2. TTC again.....hoping March is the magic month!! :happydance:


----------



## faithmum

AlohaPink said:


> I turned 40 in January and had just found out at Christmas that I was pregnant with #2. #1 is 13yrs old. I m/c at the end of Jan. Just had AF on 3/2. TTC again.....hoping March is the magic month!! :happydance:

Hi AlohaPink and welcome. I'm sorry about your m/c. Happy you've had A/F and can try again. I've heard of increased fertility for a few months after a m/c - hope that's true for you. Take good care and baby dust.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: I am 44 and got my first bfp in January but just Mc'd about 10 days ago. Waiting now for hcg do go to 0 so I can start trying again. took 10 months to get the first bfp which I thought wasn't too bad so i'm hoping I can take advantage of the extra fertile months after an MC :thumbup:

Oh and there is an over 40's group on here too :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html


----------



## faithmum

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: I am 44 and got my first bfp in January but just Mc'd about 10 days ago. Waiting now for hcg do go to 0 so I can start trying again. took 10 months to get the first bfp which I thought wasn't too bad so i'm hoping I can take advantage of the extra fertile months after an MC :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and there is an over 40's group on here too :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html

Awww...Butterfly, I'm so sorry about your mc. Hugs to you :hugs: You're right though in that the next few months are extra fertile. Fx'd for you. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## YGD1

I just found this board and am so happy that I did. Other forums with 40's and over are so desolate. I have an almost 7 y.o. (September) daughter and an almost 3 y.o. (August) son. We are trying for a third. I knew I was not done just hours after giving birth to my son! My only regret is that I waited so long in between my daughter and son. Now I am having a hard time getting pregnant and am losing hope. I found out that my progesterone level is extremely low (2)!! :nope: I have been on clomid for all my babies. We have been trying for several months now. I thought I would fall preggos like I did with my first (after three months) and my second (5 months) somewhere in between but so far no luck. (And to make matters worse hubby is having male issues of his own..... :blush:)

I am 5 days late and my doctor told me today that I was not preggos because I did not ovulate??? How the heck does he know that? I have never missed my period at all and are always spot on between 25 and 27 days respectively. Then he tells me if I don't get my period by next week to get a sono done!!! Really.....so you have a patient who you know has a low progesterone level and is 5 days late and that is all you can tell me? Why not have a blood test done? Why wait? Completely confused and I'm sitting here now wondering if I am preggos... (Home test said negative yesterday) and he tells me to wait!!! :growlmad: Common sense would say get a blood test to find out for sure and then get you on progesterone.....Really, am so infuriated now.

Anyway that is my story. I look forward to chatting with other woman my age. All my GF's think I a nuts for wanting another one so I don't have anyone to talk to about this. I don't need negative people around me at this point in time....


----------



## faithmum

YGD1 said:


> I just found this board and am so happy that I did. Other forums with 40's and over are so desolate. I have an almost 7 y.o. (September) daughter and an almost 3 y.o. (August) son. We are trying for a third. I knew I was not done just hours after giving birth to my son! My only regret is that I waited so long in between my daughter and son. Now I am having a hard time getting pregnant and am losing hope. I found out that my progesterone level is extremely low (2)!! :nope: I have been on clomid for all my babies. We have been trying for several months now. I thought I would fall preggos like I did with my first (after three months) and my second (5 months) somewhere in between but so far no luck. (And to make matters worse hubby is having male issues of his own..... :blush:)
> 
> I am 5 days late and my doctor told me today that I was not preggos because I did not ovulate??? How the heck does he know that? I have never missed my period at all and are always spot on between 25 and 27 days respectively. Then he tells me if I don't get my period by next week to get a sono done!!! Really.....so you have a patient who you know has a low progesterone level and is 5 days late and that is all you can tell me? Why not have a blood test done? Why wait? Completely confused and I'm sitting here now wondering if I am preggos... (Home test said negative yesterday) and he tells me to wait!!! :growlmad: Common sense would say get a blood test to find out for sure and then get you on progesterone.....Really, am so infuriated now.
> 
> Anyway that is my story. I look forward to chatting with other woman my age. All my GF's think I a nuts for wanting another one so I don't have anyone to talk to about this. I don't need negative people around me at this point in time....

Sorry about your situation and I agree why the heck wouldn't you just do a blood test and like you said how on earth do they know you didn't O?? Are you temping? I take progesterone very early in my cycle just in case I fall preggo. I take it from CD 15 to when AF arrives. Would your doc consider that? 

I totally hear you about the GFs....I haven't even told one of them. I told my sis and that's it because I just don't want to hear all the negative comments. 
Baby dust to you.


----------



## Spoomie

40yearoldmum said:


> HI
> Im 42 in May with 4 miscarriages, the last a partial molar pregnancy where the planceta took over and killed the baby. Still under follow up from Sheffield and been clear for 4 months, finish in April but have not been preventing for a few months now.......really what are my chances anyway. Rather pessimistic and enjoying my gorgeous 2.5 year old who I had at 39 years old.
> I would love another but I'm really not sure if I believe it will happen now, I take supplements but Ive given up giving up on exercise (quite hardcore) caffeine and wine!! Ive been doing this ttc for 2 and a bit years and I just needed to forget it all really! I visit here a few times a week usually in the tww but I cut back from every day, every hour every 20 minutes!!!It wasn't healthy.
> Bex

Hi Bex

I'm sorry for your losses Similar to you, I have had 3 mc with one beautiful, amazing, life-affirming 3.5yr old in amongst them. He arrived when I was (just) 40. Prior to having him I was a serious marathon runner (70-80 miles a week) and ran until 7 months pregnant. I lost a baby just past 12 weeks back in November 2010 and nothing even close to a positive test since then, despite well timed bd pretty much every month :nope: I have been so so depressed since the mc and had given up running completely, partly due to depression and partly due to thinking it would enhance my chances. In January this year I decided that enough was enough and that running was going to be my exit strategy from depression and to help me come to terms with the fact that this is now far less likely to happen for us than it is to happen. Progress is slow in terms of fitness but I feel more like my old self again and definitely less obsessed with ttc, though I am discovering that getting fit at the age of 43 is a whole lot harder than staying fit ever was. I am yet to start on the wine, but in truth, I have discovered that I actually feel better for not drinking (it was only ever a glass or two anyway) so may not go back to that, we'll see. I wish you speedy success :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie- I'm glad you are running again. I started a walk run program with my dh just last week . I'm not ready for marathon training again as I do think this would hinder any chances of a BFP but I feel the same as you. I need to get back to a normal routine. Of course you know what will happen when you stop obsessing....you will get you BFP. Fx'd for all of us!!!


----------



## marathongirl

YD1- sorry for your troubles. I pray that March is your month!
Butterfly- so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you can get preggo at least. I have had the same problem since TTY for the past 10 months- 2 chemical pregnancies and a mmc at 12 weeks. I pray that this is our month!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi again marathon girl. Good to keep some balance I know. I am thankful that I did not run in my last pregnancy. I know that there is little chance that it could have caused a mc, but it would be the not knowing whether you had adversely affected the baby's chances. If I am ever lucky enough to manage to get pregnant again, I will be hanging up my shoes willingly for the following 9 months, not even resuming after the hallowed 12 week scan!


----------



## l8bloomer

Spoomie said:


> Hi again marathon girl. Good to keep some balance I know. I am thankful that I did not run in my last pregnancy. I know that there is little chance that it could have caused a mc, but it would be the not knowing whether you had adversely affected the baby's chances. If I am ever lucky enough to manage to get pregnant again, I will be hanging up my shoes willingly for the following 9 months, not even resuming after the hallowed 12 week scan!

I second that. If I were to get pregnant, I will immediately cease my daily exercise. I'll even clean out my purse, to lessen the weight :haha:, and avoid taking the stairs.


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

What a lovely bunch of ladies here :hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust:


----------



## YGD1

I am not tempting if you're asking an I taking supplements to up my progesterone. I am taking stuff on my own Chasteberrry and Dong Quai since I read that ups the ante with progesterone. This is all very new to me and my husband. It did not take us long with our little ones even with the first baby we lost. It always happened with less than six months. Now I a wondering if its ever going to happen.

I took another pregregnancy test this morning and it indicated no. How can a doctor tell their patient to wait until next week to get a sono if you are 6 days late. That is the ultimate torture for woman asking us to wait to see if we are pregnant. How can say I did not ovulate I guess because of the blood work he did??? My level was at a very low 2. But he took it at day 23 which I read is not when you're suppose to take it. i read you're suppose to take prog. levels during your ovulation??? What do I know I'm not a doctor. but I can't put my blind faith into him and am going to need answers. All these coversations took place via text to boot!!

Baby dust to everyone who is actively trying......


----------



## Garnet

YGD1 said:


> I am not tempting if you're asking an I taking supplements to up my progesterone. I am taking stuff on my own Chasteberrry and Dong Quai since I read that ups the ante with progesterone. This is all very new to me and my husband. It did not take us long with our little ones even with the first baby we lost. It always happened with less than six months. Now I a wondering if its ever going to happen.
> 
> I took another pregregnancy test this morning and it indicated no. How can a doctor tell their patient to wait until next week to get a sono if you are 6 days late. That is the ultimate torture for woman asking us to wait to see if we are pregnant. How can say I did not ovulate I guess because of the blood work he did??? My level was at a very low 2. But he took it at day 23 which I read is not when you're suppose to take it. i read you're suppose to take prog. levels during your ovulation??? What do I know I'm not a doctor. but I can't put my blind faith into him and am going to need answers. All these coversations took place via text to boot!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone who is actively trying......

Just a thought but could your supplements be affecting your AF??


----------



## duststar

Hi ladies, hope you all well?

Looks like ttc has been put on hold until next month :( dh is so stressed out with, that he has some sort of rash on his body, it is itchy and forms blisters - it is not chicken pox, he has been to the doctor but they dont seem to know what it is :(


----------



## YGD1

Garnet said:


> YGD1 said:
> 
> 
> I Just a thought but could your supplements be affecting your AF??
> 
> Good question, I have no idea. Will have to research it.Click to expand...


----------



## perfectno3

Well I did it! Got my bfp yesterday
I'm 40 in April... Hoping my age doesn't cause complications?


----------



## Spoomie

Hi YGD, I'm not sure I've 'got' your scenario entirely, but I was also thinking the same as Garnet. My understanding of progesterone supplementation is that you take it until AF is due, then take a pregnancy test; if it's positive, it is important to continue with the progesterone throughout the first trimester and if it's negative then stop taking the progesterone so that the levels can fall back naturally and thus bring on AF. 

Also, re: when to take the blood test for progesterone. I think this is generally called the day 21 blood test, though this is assuming ovulation took place on day 14 and should therefore be adjusted accordingly if ovulation occurred earlier or later, eg take it on day 20 if you ovulated on day 13 and take it on day 22 if you ovulated on day 15 etc. So how would day 23 fit in with your ovulation date?

Sorry you feel in such limbo and turmoil over this and haven't been particularly well guided by your doctor. I hope the time passes quickly and you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## YGD1

Spoomie said:


> Hi YGD, I'm not sure I've 'got' your scenario entirely, but I was also thinking the same as Garnet. My understanding of progesterone supplementation is that you take it until AF is due, then take a pregnancy test; if it's positive, it is important to continue with the progesterone throughout the first trimester and if it's negative then stop taking the progesterone so that the levels can fall back naturally and thus bring on AF.
> 
> Also, re: when to take the blood test for progesterone. I think this is generally called the day 21 blood test, though this is assuming ovulation took place on day 14 and should therefore be adjusted accordingly if ovulation occurred earlier or later, eg take it on day 20 if you ovulated on day 13 and take it on day 22 if you ovulated on day 15 etc. So how would day 23 fit in with your ovulation date?
> 
> Sorry you feel in such limbo and turmoil over this and haven't been particularly well guided by your doctor. I hope the time passes quickly and you get some answers soon :hugs:

My OB did not prescribe me any supplementation of progesterone yet. I was just taking some herbal remedies until I figure out what the next step was. I read supposedly that Chasteberry and Dong Quai increase production of protgesterone.

The 23rd day of my cycle just happen to be when I went to see him and he decided to do a blood test to check my levels.

I don't want to be redundant because I have another thread going on here but it turns out when I spoke to him the reason I did not get my pd. was specifically due to the clomid?? Which I don't understand so I will have to do a bit of research on that. I did not now Clomid can cause you to miss a period. I never had a problem with ever being on it with my two children...

Oh the baby making process can be so tedious and boring..... :roll:

Baby dust to all......


----------



## faithmum

YG - What do you mean this took place via text? Call me old-fashioned but the just isn't the way to talk about such a serious matter. All I know about progesterone is that you begin it after O and cont. if you have a BFP and d/s if you've got a BFN. Can you find another doc to help you?

Dustar - I'm so sorry about your DH and having to put ttc on hold a month. I have forgotten what CD you're on and if you've had a chance to BD. :hugs:

perfectno# - congrats on your BFP! That's some great news and I wish you a H & H next 9 months. :dust::dust:


----------



## YGD1

faithmum said:


> YG - What do you mean this took place via text? Call me old-fashioned but the just isn't the way to talk about such a serious matter. All I know about progesterone is that you begin it after O and cont. if you have a BFP and d/s if you've got a BFN. Can you find another doc to help you?

Yes, this took place via text. He uses FB, texting, for quick short answers. I did not think he would text me once he received the awful news of how low my progesterone was that is when he should have called immediately. I don't mind the texting especially when I am on the run with my two little ones.

I am new to this and have no clue what the abbreviations that you are referring to.. BFN, d/s. Evidently it was the Clomid that cause me not to get my period (which I still don't have BTW) and will have to take something in order for me to get it if it does not come naturally and start with a brand new cycle..

I love my doctor and to some it may be not be your style unconventional with the texting, etc. but I think it's quick and convenient for quick resolutions. It was a bad judgement call on his part and he should have called me once the texting went beyond one question. He delivered all my babies and has been with me since I was 20! Besides what doctor can you tell off and get away with it! :winkwink: He knew I was angry with him and called me immediately. I can tell him things that most patients would not be able to. He got me preggos twice and I know he will do it a third with my husband's help too of course...:winkwink:


----------



## faithmum

YGD1 - I understand about the texting fiasco. It sounds like an honest mistake and I'm so happy he took the steps to resolve it with you.
BFN is an abbreviation for Big Fat Negative and it's what is used here in place of the word negative. BFP stands for positive. D/s should have been d/c and I used it to abrreviate discontinue. Sorry for the confusion there. 

It sounds like you are in great hands and now that you know you've got low progesterone you can take the steps to resolve it and get preggos now. 

Wishing you the best Y :flower::flower:


----------



## perfectno3

Looks like that's the end for this time:-(
Bleeding heavily and very lumpy:-(


----------



## faithmum

perfectno3 said:


> Looks like that's the end for this time:-(
> Bleeding heavily and very lumpy:-(


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

perfectno3 said:


> Looks like that's the end for this time:-(
> Bleeding heavily and very lumpy:-(

Aw perfect, sending big :hug: your way :cry:


----------



## peanutpup

Perfect :hugs::hugs: so sorry


----------



## peanutpup

Hi ladies:hi: I am 42 (43 in may--yuk!) dh42 and dd12 trying for #2 (well at least I am lol)--looking for support to share the ups and downs of ttc as I have no one in real life to confide in :nope: anyway would love to share support with everyone!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

peanutpup said:


> Hi ladies:hi: I am 42 (43 in may--yuk!) dh42 and dd12 trying for #2 (well at least I am lol)--looking for support to share the ups and downs of ttc as I have no one in real life to confide in :nope: anyway would love to share support with everyone!:hugs::hugs:

We are all here for you:hugs::hugs: I am 42 as well and 43 in September:wacko: apart from it being harder to conceive I actually like my 40's so far:flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Welcome newbies, I hope your stay here is a short one. I am going to be 44 in a week's time and, like marathongirl, apart from the difficulties of ttc, I actually quite like being in my forties! It seems so cruel that I know I am a far better Mummy now that I ever would have made in my twenties or thirties (2 mc at 39, beautiful DS born when I was 40 and mc at 12+2 when I was 42). I genuinely felt young until the last mc, though I know that has aged me; today I met someone I haven't seen for over a year and she said I looked different. When I told her my 'news' she said that I looked sad, maybe that is what has made me feel less alive and more middle aged. Anyway, this is an excellent community - though I rarely venture outside the over 35s board, or more specifically, the TTC over 40s threads (!), - so I can't really speak for the rest of the boards. Things here feel genuine and real and I found that my virtual friends here provided far greater comfort and friendship than my real life friends following my mc and in the months that have followed.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi can i join please im 43 been ttc 4 for 18 months i have a dd24 ds20 and ds 9 i have tried vitex and soy but no bfp would be nice to have people my age i have made some lovely friends on other threads but feel old compared to them xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi MrsP :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Welcome Mrs. P, 
We are all in the same boat join us.


----------



## faithmum

Welcome MsP and Peanutpup. I think the more the merrier in our group. You will find loads of strength and encouragement here. xoxoxo


----------



## mrsp1969

thankyou for the warm welcome everyone ive had 2 anulvatory cycles in the past 6 months and my oh has a low sperm count things are against us but i wont give up just yet xx


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> thankyou for the warm welcome everyone ive had 2 anulvatory cycles in the past 6 months and my oh has a low sperm count things are against us but i wont give up just yet xx

Are there some supplements that he could take to increase that?


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I am 42 and TTC#1. We have been trying for about 5 mths. I am 7DPO atm and really keen to test. This time I used an OPK for the first time and found out I was ovulating on day 10 of my cycle so I am hoping its just been a timing issue that has prevented us from getting a BFP. 

Its so nice to read everyones story:) I love the enthusiasm its very heartwarming:) The main thing I have been doing to keep my spirits up is getting fit and losing weight so I just run now and lift weights. I am training for my first triathlon lol wat a desperado lol well anything to deal with the waiting and not knowing if its going to happen...

wat is everyone else doing to fill in the time?:)

Madeline xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> thankyou for the warm welcome everyone ive had 2 anulvatory cycles in the past 6 months and my oh has a low sperm count things are against us but i wont give up just yet xx
> 
> Are there some supplements that he could take to increase that?Click to expand...

he wont take tablets lol hes bad enuff when he has a headache he wont even take paracetamol i want a baby more than him he says if it will happen if its meant to be i dont think he realises the torture i go threw every month xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am 42 and TTC#1. We have been trying for about 5 mths. I am 7DPO atm and really keen to test. This time I used an OPK for the first time and found out I was ovulating on day 10 of my cycle so I am hoping its just been a timing issue that has prevented us from getting a BFP.
> 
> Its so nice to read everyones story:) I love the enthusiasm its very heartwarming:) The main thing I have been doing to keep my spirits up is getting fit and losing weight so I just run now and lift weights. I am training for my first triathlon lol wat a desperado lol well anything to deal with the waiting and not knowing if its going to happen...
> 
> wat is everyone else doing to fill in the time?:)
> 
> Madeline xx

i work with a paranormal group spending the nights in haunted houses :wacko:


----------



## Madeline

OMG mrsp1969 that is fantastic! I luv it lol 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

Welcome madeline 
Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome to the new ladies! We are all in the same boat and I know we will all get our BFP's. It just might take us a bit longer that's all. Anything good is worth waiting for and I would say most of us have waited long enough!! I feel like we are due for some BFP's!!


----------



## Madeline

Hi Garnet and marathongirl, thks:) you are right good things are waiting for:) Well 8DPO and counting.... woke up this morning feeling exhausted and nauseous. Not sure if I actually have flu, in the end it is that time of year. but I agree we are due for BFP's so bring it! When is everyone else testing? 

Madeline xx


----------



## Garnet

Yes that would be nice to have a BFP in this thread and someone to actually have a baby... That is what I'm hoping for!! How is everyone doing?? I'm on Day 2 as AF deciding to show up a day early. It will be my third AF since my D&E in December. I'm ready to really TTC now...However last cycle I did test the waters but I got a stupid UTI that keep coming back...Last day of Antiboitics tomorrow...


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is well i just hope that i have a normal cycle and not 56 days like the last 1 i dont do temps or charts anymore it was too stressful heres hoping we all get our well deserved bfp this year :happydance:


----------



## Loopy lotti

Eeeek a 56 day cycle! Can only imagine how much you're hoping for a normal one this month, my patience is limited / zero with a cycle between 28 & 30 days!! 

So, with a cycle that fluctuates between 28 & 30 days I lost patience and tested on day 28 to get a BFN. It did at least put it out of my mind for a whisle. But now I'm on day 30 there's no sign whatsoever of AF ......hmmmmm what to do, other than retest tomorrow I guess & try to remain sane in the meantime! :shrug:

:dust: to you all!! x


----------



## faithmum

Hello everyone - 

AF showed her ugliness to me this morning so I'm CD1. 

Garnet - we are pretty close with you being CD2. I hope we get those BFPs i April!

Loopy - I sure hope you get your BFP tomorrow. Remaining sane is always a good option (if it is an option - for me sometimes it isn't). :winkwink:

Madeline - your symptoms sound promising. It's funny that no other time are we mildly happy to be exhuasted and flu-like. 

MrsP - I am curious how you knew you were anovulatory. I think you should crush up the supplements and put it in DH's morning coffee :coffee: hehe....he'll ever be the wiser but his spermies will!

All others here - let's get those BFPs coming in!! We need to spread some baby love here.


----------



## peanutpup

Garnet said:


> Yes that would be nice to have a BFP in this thread and someone to actually have a baby... That is what I'm hoping for!! How is everyone doing?? I'm on Day 2 as AF deciding to show up a day early. It will be my third AF since my D&E in December. I'm ready to really TTC now...However last cycle I did test the waters but I got a stupid UTI that keep coming back...Last day of Antiboitics tomorrow...

Hey garnet I feel your pain--I too got a stupid UTI--damn bding :winkwink: and my last day is tomorrow too (I know not really the situation you want to share but hey as everyone says we are all in this together LOL):hugs:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yes that would be nice to have a BFP in this thread and someone to actually have a baby... That is what I'm hoping for!! How is everyone doing?? I'm on Day 2 as AF deciding to show up a day early. It will be my third AF since my D&E in December. I'm ready to really TTC now...However last cycle I did test the waters but I got a stupid UTI that keep coming back...Last day of Antiboitics tomorrow...
> 
> Hey garnet I feel your pain--I too got a stupid UTI--damn bding :winkwink: and my last day is tomorrow too (I know not really the situation you want to share but hey as everyone says we are all in this together LOL):hugs:Click to expand...

Dr said to go pee after sex and it will prevent it. I had forgotten about that cause I was pregnant from August to December. Also DMannose is a natural powder gets rid of UTI.


----------



## peanutpup

Garnet said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yes that would be nice to have a BFP in this thread and someone to actually have a baby... That is what I'm hoping for!! How is everyone doing?? I'm on Day 2 as AF deciding to show up a day early. It will be my third AF since my D&E in December. I'm ready to really TTC now...However last cycle I did test the waters but I got a stupid UTI that keep coming back...Last day of Antiboitics tomorrow...
> 
> Hey garnet I feel your pain--I too got a stupid UTI--damn bding :winkwink: and my last day is tomorrow too (I know not really the situation you want to share but hey as everyone says we are all in this together LOL):hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Dr said to go pee after sex and it will prevent it. I had forgotten about that cause I was pregnant from August to December. Also DMannose is a natural powder gets rid of UTI.Click to expand...

I usually do the pee thing but this bd was late morning and I forgot--won't be making that mistake again--lol


----------



## mrsp1969

Loopy lotti said:


> Eeeek a 56 day cycle! Can only imagine how much you're hoping for a normal one this month, my patience is limited / zero with a cycle between 28 & 30 days!!
> 
> So, with a cycle that fluctuates between 28 & 30 days I lost patience and tested on day 28 to get a BFN. It did at least put it out of my mind for a whisle. But now I'm on day 30 there's no sign whatsoever of AF ......hmmmmm what to do, other than retest tomorrow I guess & try to remain sane in the meantime! :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to you all!! x

i used to be 28 days like clockwork has soon has i started ttc they went loopy the longest being 91 days dont ask how many hpts i used lol x


----------



## mrsp1969

faithmum said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> AF showed her ugliness to me this morning so I'm CD1.
> 
> Garnet - we are pretty close with you being CD2. I hope we get those BFPs i April!
> 
> Loopy - I sure hope you get your BFP tomorrow. Remaining sane is always a good option (if it is an option - for me sometimes it isn't). :winkwink:
> 
> Madeline - your symptoms sound promising. It's funny that no other time are we mildly happy to be exhuasted and flu-like.
> 
> MrsP - I am curious how you knew you were anovulatory. I think you should crush up the supplements and put it in DH's morning coffee :coffee: hehe....he'll ever be the wiser but his spermies will!
> 
> All others here - let's get those BFPs coming in!! We need to spread some baby love here.

hi faithmum my periods changed so the doc had me do blood tests every month for 6 months i ovulated on 3 and didnt on 3 on the 3 i did not ovulate my afs were between 56 and 91 days i have thought ov slipping sumthing in his tea im getting desperate now lol so it is an option x also when af does arrive its not the same sorry tmi but really heavy and clotty the doc told me it when the lining can no longer sustain itself so it gos and boy it gos big i was using 20 super tampax a day xx


----------



## marathongirl

HI ladies
I agree with Garnet. I would love to see some BFP's but also see someone have a baby. Most of us on here have had losses so I think this is a good point to make.
Loopy Lotti- I sure hope you get your BFP!! Do you temp? If so you would know whether it was possible because if your temp dropped than it would mean that af was just taking her time. If your temp was still up that would be a good sign!!
AFM- 8dpo and just waiting out the tww......nothing really other than really tired and sore bb's. Both could also be PMS for me?


----------



## Spoomie

marathongirl said:


> AFM- 8dpo and just waiting out the tww......nothing really other than really tired and sore bb's. Both could also be PMS for me?

Hi marathongirl. We are close this month, I am 7dpo, but unlike you I'm feeling nothing!!! Good news would be so amazing..........

I have stuck my fingers up to FF and not renewed my VIP membership this month so am getting used to the serious lack of features on my chart now! I figured that a year of VIP membership has done nothing to advance my cause and, in truth, has probably added to my obsession! Plus, I actually know whether our timing was good, know when to test etc etc without FF having to tell me so I thought I'd use this as a way of loosening my grip. I think it is helping. But I did miss the chart overlay facility when I realised that our charts look amazingly alike??!!

How's your training going? I hope that you and OH are keeping it up and enjoying it (for anyone else reading this I'm talking running, not BDing!!!:haha:) I hit 38 miles last week and managed a 66 min long run yesterday. Trying not to think about the fact that at this time of year I'd normally be clocking 30-35 miles in a weekend.........times have changed. Plan to add some hills and reps from first week in April as I have the bit between my teeth now (unless happy news comes my way before then!) I guess that will be hills and reps then :growlmad:


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> AFM- 8dpo and just waiting out the tww......nothing really other than really tired and sore bb's. Both could also be PMS for me?
> 
> Hi marathongirl. We are close this month, I am 7dpo, but unlike you I'm feeling nothing!!! Good news would be so amazing..........
> 
> I have stuck my fingers up to FF and not renewed my VIP membership this month so am getting used to the serious lack of features on my chart now! I figured that a year of VIP membership has done nothing to advance my cause and, in truth, has probably added to my obsession! Plus, I actually know whether our timing was good, know when to test etc etc without FF having to tell me so I thought I'd use this as a way of loosening my grip. I think it is helping. But I did miss the chart overlay facility when I realised that our charts look amazingly alike??!!
> 
> How's your training going? I hope that you and OH are keeping it up and enjoying it (for anyone else reading this I'm talking running, not BDing!!!:haha:) I hit 38 miles last week and managed a 66 min long run yesterday. Trying not to think about the fact that at this time of year I'd normally be clocking 30-35 miles in a weekend.........times have changed. Plan to add some hills and reps from first week in April as I have the bit between my teeth now (unless happy news comes my way before then!) I guess that will be hills and reps then :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's awesome that you are already running that much!!! I am nowhere near that but we are out there and feeling better for it. I am being on the conservative side but keeping in mind that I was running at least 50 miles/week when I got my last BFP:shrug:
It sounds like you are feeling a lot better so that's great:flower: Dh is so happy to be running again as he is coming back from knee surgery so all is good. WE just need some BFP's here and fast. I just have this feeling that we are going to see some very soon!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

Great thread,can I come and join?
TTC#1 I'm 41 in July, 4 miscarriages and an ethical loss at 17 weeks to downs syndrome and severe heart defect July 2011....... All miscarriages at 5 weeks... I have autoimmune thyroid issues testing after 3 rd m/c all fine,recently had more in-depth immune testing at recurrent miscarriage clinic and a bit shaky about receiving those results next week.
I plan to go private in the not so distant future and give IVF with pgs testing ( tests fertilized eggs for downs and other chromosome defects caused by older eggs.)... I am ready for round 6.. hoping I will be blessed with a healthy free baby..


----------



## Garnet

Welcome Mandy1971,
Wow you've gone through alot too. I had to have a D&E done in December 11 for Trisomy 18 at 17.5 weeks. Poor Baby wasn't going to make it. I hope everyone here has a healthy baby too. Welcome and let us know what is going on... Good Morning Ladies anything new???


----------



## mrsp1969

morning all hope every 1 is well xx i think i must have ovulated the last couple ov days has my boobs are starting to hurt yipeeee no anulvatory cycle this time wow i must be the only person who welcomes sore boobs :blush:


----------



## Garnet

Yeah for you Mrsp1969! That means you better get busy soon....


----------



## faithmum

mandy1971 said:


> Great thread,can I come and join?
> TTC#1 I'm 41 in July, 4 miscarriages and an ethical loss at 17 weeks to downs syndrome and severe heart defect July 2011....... All miscarriages at 5 weeks... I have autoimmune thyroid issues testing after 3 rd m/c all fine,recently had more in-depth immune testing at recurrent miscarriage clinic and a bit shaky about receiving those results next week.
> I plan to go private in the not so distant future and give IVF with pgs testing ( tests fertilized eggs for downs and other chromosome defects caused by older eggs.)... I am ready for round 6.. hoping I will be blessed with a healthy free baby..




Garnet said:


> Welcome Mandy1971,
> Wow you've gone through alot too. I had to have a D&E done in December 11 for Trisomy 18 at 17.5 weeks. Poor Baby wasn't going to make it. I hope everyone here has a healthy baby too. Welcome and let us know what is going on... Good Morning Ladies anything new???

Welcome Mandy and I'm so sorry for your losses. You have gone through so much loss and grief. I hope too that you are blessed with a healthy baby soon. Glad you are here. 

Garnet - you and MG brought up a good point about wishing for healthy babies. I had a late m/c with my last pregnacy at 44 years. I wish I would've started trying again right away but the grief can be overwhelming not too mentions that it doesn't quite put you in the amorous mood. I'm sorry for your loss too - so sad. 

Well I am hoping for the very best for us oldie but goodies here!


----------



## marathongirl

Good Morning Ladies!
WElcome Mandy and I'm so so sorry for your losses. I hope you find some answers soon and I'm sure once you do you will have a healthy baby. I too have had a late loss at 12 weeks Nov/11.

Faithmum- I understand why you waited after your loss and that was the right choice for you at the time so don't beat yourself up about it. I'm sure most of us on here are healthier than most 30 year olds!!!!


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> WElcome Mandy and I'm so so sorry for your losses. I hope you find some answers soon and I'm sure once you do you will have a healthy baby. I too have had a late loss at 12 weeks Nov/11.
> 
> Faithmum- I understand why you waited after your loss and that was the right choice for you at the time so don't beat yourself up about it. I'm sure most of us on here are healthier than most 30 year olds!!!!


MG - Thanks girl. And as for being healthy - to quote my teens: True dat!


MrsP - So happy you are O this month!! Oh I also forgot to comment on one of your replies (I may be healthier than a 30 year old but I've got fewer brain cells for certain). Your cycles are a force to contend with aren't they! Is there any chance you are low in progesterone? I'm wondering because when I had AF for 3 months (with no signs of her stopping) after my divorce I ended up being really low in progesterone. I had a bolus of it injected intramuscularly to get the bleeding to stop. I'm sure with you being monitored so closely this was looked at though. FX'd for you to catch that egg.


----------



## Garnet

faithmum said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Great thread,can I come and join?
> TTC#1 I'm 41 in July, 4 miscarriages and an ethical loss at 17 weeks to downs syndrome and severe heart defect July 2011....... All miscarriages at 5 weeks... I have autoimmune thyroid issues testing after 3 rd m/c all fine,recently had more in-depth immune testing at recurrent miscarriage clinic and a bit shaky about receiving those results next week.
> I plan to go private in the not so distant future and give IVF with pgs testing ( tests fertilized eggs for downs and other chromosome defects caused by older eggs.)... I am ready for round 6.. hoping I will be blessed with a healthy free baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mandy1971,
> Wow you've gone through alot too. I had to have a D&E done in December 11 for Trisomy 18 at 17.5 weeks. Poor Baby wasn't going to make it. I hope everyone here has a healthy baby too. Welcome and let us know what is going on... Good Morning Ladies anything new???Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Mandy and I'm so sorry for your losses. You have gone through so much loss and grief. I hope too that you are blessed with a healthy baby soon. Glad you are here.
> 
> Garnet - you and MG brought up a good point about wishing for healthy babies. I had a late m/c with my last pregnacy at 44 years. I wish I would've started trying again right away but the grief can be overwhelming not too mentions that it doesn't quite put you in the amorous mood. I'm sorry for your loss too - so sad.
> 
> Well I am hoping for the very best for us oldie but goodies here!Click to expand...

FM: I know the grief can be overwelming and disparaging but I'm 44 too and we are stopping this quest at 45. I loss 3 babies in the last 3 years so I hoping my last try will be fruitful. I did have a healthy baby at 39/40 though for those who are in that age bracket. I have been reliving in my head about our little boy who had T18. He started kicking really early. I was so happy that he had made it past 10 weeks unlike the other ones. I'm hopeful...:flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Marathongirl, just had to tell you that this evening I ran my first hill session in over 18 months! It was not pretty and it was not fast but I worked hard and my legs have that deliciously tired feeling now  Weirdo, I know!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie said:


> Marathongirl, just had to tell you that this evening I ran my first hill session in over 18 months! It was not pretty and it was not fast but I worked hard and my legs have that deliciously tired feeling now  Weirdo, I know!!!

I can totally relate and I love that feeling:wacko: when I was training for the ironman I would go for a 6 hr bike ride every weekend and I loved that dead tired feeling I would have afterwards!!:wacko: congrats on your workout! Keep in up. Do you have any symptoms this month?


----------



## Madeline

Hi everyone

just dropping in to c how everyone is going yet. hope you are all making those babies:) I am particularly excited to read your posts marathongirl and spoomie as I am a runner as well. Although not nearly as experienced as you guys. My sports were always swimming and cycling but I am now totally in love w running and it is addictive:) Its inspiring to hear how far you guys are running.

I hope everyone else is well. Sorry to everyone who has got their AF and fingers crossed to everyone who is waiting to hear this month. 

Things are the same here, 9DPO and counting. Started sneezing today hopefully not flu. I have had bouts of real fatigue but nothing really definitive symptom wise to get excited about. I did get up in the middle of the night last night really needing to eat strawberries and blueberries which doesn't normally happen lol I do feel like my metabolism has kicked up a gear but I have cranked up the workouts so I can drop the last 12 kilos so it could just be because of that I suppose.

I can hardly bear the waiting....

Special hello to Garnet and Mandy, I had a quiet moment reading how hard things have been for you both and I wanted to give you both a hug. xxx As I can't do that in person I am sending one out to you xx

baby dust to everyone

Madeline xx


----------



## Garnet

Thank you Madeline and maybe you baby dreams will come true soon. I'm glad you are enjoying your workouts. I used to run but I have too many issues with my legs and feet. I walk fast about 3 miles on certain days. I also do strenghth training videos. I'm glad that everyone is doing well too...


----------



## Madeline

thks Garnet:) I want both our baby dreams to come true and as soon as humanly possible:) 

Well 3 miles is pretty good going particularly at speed. Running can be taxing thats for sure. I am a novice but I am improving:)

Swimming is great if you have joint issues....

Madeline xx


----------



## mrsp1969

faithmum said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> WElcome Mandy and I'm so so sorry for your losses. I hope you find some answers soon and I'm sure once you do you will have a healthy baby. I too have had a late loss at 12 weeks Nov/11.
> 
> Faithmum- I understand why you waited after your loss and that was the right choice for you at the time so don't beat yourself up about it. I'm sure most of us on here are healthier than most 30 year olds!!!!
> 
> 
> MG - Thanks girl. And as for being healthy - to quote my teens: True dat!
> 
> 
> MrsP - So happy you are O this month!! Oh I also forgot to comment on one of your replies (I may be healthier than a 30 year old but I've got fewer brain cells for certain). Your cycles are a force to contend with aren't they! Is there any chance you are low in progesterone? I'm wondering because when I had AF for 3 months (with no signs of her stopping) after my divorce I ended up being really low in progesterone. I had a bolus of it injected intramuscularly to get the bleeding to stop. I'm sure with you being monitored so closely this was looked at though. FX'd for you to catch that egg.Click to expand...

hi xx i have had blood tests done which were ok i think my problems run a bit deeper than that but becaurse ov my age and already having children i cannot be referred to a fertility specialist and looked into going private and it was way out of my price range i will keep positive and keep trying but its so frustrating i have 4 facebook friends the same age has me all pregnant i am happy for them but had to hide there postshas it was making me depressed xx


----------



## mandy1971

good afternoon ladies.
oh Madeline, I hope you will have some news to share soon xxx
mrsp1969 that is soooo encouraging having 4 friends the same age pregnant..
you girls put me to shame with your marathons and iron man training... I am just getting ready to go for a long walk with my 67 yr old mother does that count? lol. 
I am on a fitness drive though and aiming to do 3 fitness classes per week, also going to be tackling the diet and improving my eating habits, I've been overindulging, with all the wrong foods too much recently..


----------



## mandy1971

can I ask if any of you have experience with clomid?
I have some left over from my IUI last year and plan on taking it next cycle to have a last ditch go at trying to secure a "free " baby before I go for IVF.


----------



## Madeline

Hi Mandy

I have no experience with clomid but I am sure there are others here who can provide advice for you.

Btw walking definitely counts:) I started focusing on my health about 6 mths ago. I began by walking everyday then after a couple of months I found a personal trainer and started going to the gym a couple of times a week. I started to focus on what I was eating as well in terms of energy in and quality of what I was eating. 

Now I am at the gym 3 times a week and I run most days. I measured my waist and I have dropped 15 cm and lost approx 12 kilos along the way. I feel fantastic! I know you will to as you get going w your new fitness regime. I have some great recipes which are high nutrition and low calorie if you would like me to send them to you just let me know.

I can't wait to hear about your progress:)

Hang in there MrsP xx

Madeline xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to send some big :hug: to those of you who have had later losses - that must be really tough :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katieg7

I am 41 and just confirmed pregnant two days ago!!!!!!!!!!!...I have hypothyroidism and with my age it was harder...but definately possible!!!


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> WElcome Mandy and I'm so so sorry for your losses. I hope you find some answers soon and I'm sure once you do you will have a healthy baby. I too have had a late loss at 12 weeks Nov/11.
> 
> Faithmum- I understand why you waited after your loss and that was the right choice for you at the time so don't beat yourself up about it. I'm sure most of us on here are healthier than most 30 year olds!!!!
> 
> 
> MG - Thanks girl. And as for being healthy - to quote my teens: True dat!
> 
> 
> MrsP - So happy you are O this month!! Oh I also forgot to comment on one of your replies (I may be healthier than a 30 year old but I've got fewer brain cells for certain). Your cycles are a force to contend with aren't they! Is there any chance you are low in progesterone? I'm wondering because when I had AF for 3 months (with no signs of her stopping) after my divorce I ended up being really low in progesterone. I had a bolus of it injected intramuscularly to get the bleeding to stop. I'm sure with you being monitored so closely this was looked at though. FX'd for you to catch that egg.Click to expand...
> 
> hi xx i have had blood tests done which were ok i think my problems run a bit deeper than that but becaurse ov my age and already having children i cannot be referred to a fertility specialist and looked into going private and it was way out of my price range i will keep positive and keep trying but its so frustrating i have 4 facebook friends the same age has me all pregnant i am happy for them but had to hide there postshas it was making me depressed xxClick to expand...

Wow and did they all do it naturally or did they have IUI or IVF? Some places have payment plans. Think postive!!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

mandy1971 said:


> can I ask if any of you have experience with clomid?
> I have some left over from my IUI last year and plan on taking it next cycle to have a last ditch go at trying to secure a "free " baby before I go for IVF.

I was on 3 rounds of Clomid when I was 41 but my body did not respond to it however I did get pregnant the following month after doing my three clomid rounds. I did end up MC that baby though..


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> I have no experience with clomid but I am sure there are others here who can provide advice for you.
> 
> Btw walking definitely counts:) I started focusing on my health about 6 mths ago. I began by walking everyday then after a couple of months I found a personal trainer and started going to the gym a couple of times a week. I started to focus on what I was eating as well in terms of energy in and quality of what I was eating.
> 
> Now I am at the gym 3 times a week and I run most days. I measured my waist and I have dropped 15 cm and lost approx 12 kilos along the way. I feel fantastic! I know you will to as you get going w your new fitness regime. I have some great recipes which are high nutrition and low calorie if you would like me to send them to you just let me know.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your progress:)
> 
> Wow great job...:flower:
> 
> Hang in there MrsP xx
> 
> Madeline xx

Wow great job with the weight loss!:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well on Thursday I am starting Soy at 62 mg. a days 5-9 just like Clomid. I got pregnant twice on Soy so gonna try Soy, preseed, and Soft cup. Many people have gotten pregnant on Soy Isoflavins. Hopefully I won't get another UTI like last month. Remember to PEE after sex....Hee Hee!


----------



## Garnet

Katieg7 said:


> I am 41 and just confirmed pregnant two days ago!!!!!!!!!!!...I have hypothyroidism and with my age it was harder...but definately possible!!!

Congrats Katieg7! Sticky bean for you!:happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning ladies!
Garnet- just a question on the peeing after bd,aren't you supposed to not pee for as long as possible after when TTC so that the little swimmers can do their thing? Sounds like you have all of your bases covered with the soy,preseed ans soft cups. Fx'd for you!

Madeline- good job on the running!! I have been doing it all of my life or most of it anyway. I started competing when I was 14 and I am 42 so that's 28 years!! I hope you get your BFP this month!

AFM- I am 10dpo and feeling good. Have had some real fatigue and sore bb's that's it so far?


----------



## mandy1971

Madeline, well done on your weight loss,.. I'd love some tasty recipes! 
Katie good news on your pregnancy a h&h 9 months to you xx
good luck on the soy Garnet.


----------



## Butterfly67

Katieg7 said:


> I am 41 and just confirmed pregnant two days ago!!!!!!!!!!!...I have hypothyroidism and with my age it was harder...but definately possible!!!

Congrats katieg7 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faithmum

Garnet said:


> Well on Thursday I am starting Soy at 62 mg. a days 5-9 just like Clomid. I got pregnant twice on Soy so gonna try Soy, preseed, and Soft cup. Many people have gotten pregnant on Soy Isoflavins. Hopefully I won't get another UTI like last month. Remember to PEE after sex....Hee Hee!


Congrats to katieg7!! 

Garnet - You're just the girl I want to chat with. I couldn't decide this month to continue with soy or not. I have tried for 3 cycles and nothing however in February taking it 2 - 6 (200 mg) along with EPO I had a very strong O indication on the strips that coincided with temps and my CM was great. So...I'm trying that again. 

Last month I tried Fertile CM instead of EPO and I was dry as a bone. I also tried the soft cups or what I am calling pop up tents and I don't know about those, they were so cumbersome for me. If you're going to pee after sex then I think those are a must though. 

Anyone have opinions on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen? 

Of course there's no magic tincture but at 45 I feel every month I've got to give it all I've got. 

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## mandy1971

faith, I've never taken royal jelly or bee pollen, have heard they are good for egg quality.
I am taking co enzyme q 10 for egg quality, have been for about 4 months now. apparently as we get older our eggs have poorly functioning mitochondria( energy providing part of the cell..) after I lost my baby last year to downs syndrome at 17 weeks I did so much reading, long story short the co enzyme q10 is what helps to power the mitochondria, as we get older the levels of co enzyme q 10 dwindle and so the defective egg has'nt the energy supply to develop as it normally should. I've also read that it can increase ovarian reserve..


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well on Thursday I am starting Soy at 62 mg. a days 5-9 just like Clomid. I got pregnant twice on Soy so gonna try Soy, preseed, and Soft cup. Many people have gotten pregnant on Soy Isoflavins. Hopefully I won't get another UTI like last month. Remember to PEE after sex....Hee Hee!
> 
> 
> Congrats to katieg7!!
> 
> Garnet - You're just the girl I want to chat with. I couldn't decide this month to continue with soy or not. I have tried for 3 cycles and nothing however in February taking it 2 - 6 (200 mg) along with EPO I had a very strong O indication on the strips that coincided with temps and my CM was great. So...I'm trying that again.
> 
> Last month I tried Fertile CM instead of EPO and I was dry as a bone. I also tried the soft cups or what I am calling pop up tents and I don't know about those, they were so cumbersome for me. If you're going to pee after sex then I think those are a must though.
> 
> Anyone have opinions on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen?
> 
> Of course there's no magic tincture but at 45 I feel every month I've got to give it all I've got.
> 
> Good luck to us all!!Click to expand...

How much EPO do you take? I have hear it's very good for CM!!:hugs:
I think you are on the right track with what worked for you the best. BTW do you live near Denver? Just wondering as my dh is a huge football fan and we nearly crazy last season with Tim Tebow playing in Denver:shrug:


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Garnet- just a question on the peeing after bd,aren't you supposed to not pee for as long as possible after when TTC so that the little swimmers can do their thing? Sounds like you have all of your bases covered with the soy,preseed ans soft cups. Fx'd for you!
> 
> Madeline- good job on the running!! I have been doing it all of my life or most of it anyway. I started competing when I was 14 and I am 42 so that's 28 years!! I hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> AFM- I am 10dpo and feeling good. Have had some real fatigue and sore bb's that's it so far?

Well yes I meant after about 20 min. Just pee as soon as you can...:dohh:


----------



## Garnet

faithmum said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well on Thursday I am starting Soy at 62 mg. a days 5-9 just like Clomid. I got pregnant twice on Soy so gonna try Soy, preseed, and Soft cup. Many people have gotten pregnant on Soy Isoflavins. Hopefully I won't get another UTI like last month. Remember to PEE after sex....Hee Hee!
> 
> 
> Congrats to katieg7!!
> 
> Garnet - You're just the girl I want to chat with. I couldn't decide this month to continue with soy or not. I have tried for 3 cycles and nothing however in February taking it 2 - 6 (200 mg) along with EPO I had a very strong O indication on the strips that coincided with temps and my CM was great. So...I'm trying that again.
> 
> Last month I tried Fertile CM instead of EPO and I was dry as a bone. I also tried the soft cups or what I am calling pop up tents and I don't know about those, they were so cumbersome for me. If you're going to pee after sex then I think those are a must though.
> 
> Anyone have opinions on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen?
> 
> Of course there's no magic tincture but at 45 I feel every month I've got to give it all I've got.
> 
> Good luck to us all!!Click to expand...

You know some ladies can take such a high dosage of Soy and get their BFP but I can't do that because my ovaries feel like there going to bust during ovulation. I wonder if you are taking too high of dosage cause too much soy can cause you not to ovulate too. Maybe try 100mg on those days. I mean you've tried it for 3 cycle without any results might as well try a new techique...:winkwink:


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> Garnet- just a question on the peeing after bd,aren't you supposed to not pee for as long as possible after when TTC so that the little swimmers can do their thing? Sounds like you have all of your bases covered with the soy,preseed ans soft cups. Fx'd for you!
> 
> Madeline- good job on the running!! I have been doing it all of my life or most of it anyway. I started competing when I was 14 and I am 42 so that's 28 years!! I hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> AFM- I am 10dpo and feeling good. Have had some real fatigue and sore bb's that's it so far?
> 
> Well yes I meant after about 20 min. Just pee as soon as you can...:dohh:Click to expand...

Ohhhhh......:dohh: Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies when I was last pregnant with my little boy, I was taking 100mg of Q10, Prenatal vitamin, 12 mg of DHEA, Omega 369 and vitamin D. But unfortunately we got the wrong egg. He did have Trisomy 18. When doing naturally, you really got to pray it is healthy egg that is fertilized. I uppe my Q10 to 300 mg since my D&E in December.


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> Well ladies when I was last pregnant with my little boy, I was taking 100mg of Q10, Prenatal vitamin, 12 mg of DHEA, Omega 369 and vitamin D. But unfortunately we got the wrong egg. He did have Trisomy 18. When doing naturally, you really got to pray it is healthy egg that is fertilized. I uppe my Q10 to 300 mg since my D&E in December.

I've heard that you can take up to 600mg. That's what I take although it's quite expensive. I'm so sorry about your loss and it is what makes it so hard at our age to not only conceive but have a healthy baby. When I had my loss at 12 weeks I found out at my 12 weeks nt scan that the baby didn't have a hb but the ob/gyn that did my scan said that the nuchal fold was quite thick which is one indicator of a chromosomal abnormality either T21 or T18. I had my blood drawn the week before and that result also pointed to something not right. I guess we didn't get the right egg either? I'm praying for healthy eggs for all of us:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

I also take CoQ10, 600mg, and yes, it is dammed expensive! I am currently paying almost £70 for 18 days supply, ouch! Oh yes, and let's not forget the fish oil, flaxseed, pre-conception vitamins, DHEA, softcups, preseed (ditched the CBFM and OPKs these days, along with the herbalist, acupuncturist and reflexologist!) - the budget for all of this exceeds the GDP of a small African nation.......However, this is the final stage of my experiment and I believe that I may be ready to ease back and concede defeat if my current regimen hasn't yielded results in the next couple of months. My last mc was in November 2010 and I never thought I'd be able to contemplate stepping off the treadmill of ttc until I had achieved my dream, but I finally realise that the quest cannot go on, fruitless, forever and it has been 16 months since I was last pregnant, despite well timed BD on 15 of those months. I too am praying for one, just one tiny healthy egg to give my beautiful DS a sibling :hugs: to all x

Marathongirl, nice looking chart at 10dpo.....crossing it all for you x


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> I also take CoQ10, 600mg, and yes, it is dammed expensive! I am currently paying almost £70 for 18 days supply, ouch! Oh yes, and let's not forget the fish oil, flaxseed, pre-conception vitamins, DHEA, softcups, preseed (ditched the CBFM and OPKs these days, along with the herbalist, acupuncturist and reflexologist!) - the budget for all of this exceeds the GDP of a small African nation.......However, this is the final stage of my experiment and I believe that I may be ready to ease back and concede defeat if my current regimen hasn't yielded results in the next couple of months. My last mc was in November 2010 and I never thought I'd be able to contemplate stepping off the treadmill of ttc until I had achieved my dream, but I finally realise that the quest cannot go on, fruitless, forever and it has been 16 months since I was last pregnant, despite well timed BD on 15 of those months. I too am praying for one, just one tiny healthy egg to give my beautiful DS a sibling :hugs: to all x
> 
> Marathongirl, nice looking chart at 10dpo.....crossing it all for you x

I had heard that flaxseed is dangerous when you are pregnant. I Iquit that after MC #1. I so sorry that u have gone through this crap too. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies when I was last pregnant with my little boy, I was taking 100mg of Q10, Prenatal vitamin, 12 mg of DHEA, Omega 369 and vitamin D. But unfortunately we got the wrong egg. He did have Trisomy 18. When doing naturally, you really got to pray it is healthy egg that is fertilized. I uppe my Q10 to 300 mg since my D&E in December.
> 
> I've heard that you can take up to 600mg. That's what I take although it's quite expensive. I'm so sorry about your loss and it is what makes it so hard at our age to not only conceive but have a healthy baby. When I had my loss at 12 weeks I found out at my 12 weeks nt scan that the baby didn't have a hb but the ob/gyn that did my scan said that the nuchal fold was quite thick which is one indicator of a chromosomal abnormality either T21 or T18. I had my blood drawn the week before and that result also pointed to something not right. I guess we didn't get the right egg either? I'm praying for healthy eggs for all of us:hugs:Click to expand...

U know when I was 41, I thought I could just pop out another one cause my son was just born the year before but it took us almost a year after I turned 41. I thought I had a hormonal issue or low progestrone an that was the reason I lost the other two babies but it could of been chromosomal too. There were two ladies in the 35+ preg. Section that suffered 3 losses or more and went on to have a healthy child at 44 naturallly. One of them said they hit the jackpot and fertilized a healthy egg. That would
be our dream come true.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Also I found that Costco has good quality 300mg Q10 for a reasonable price compared to other brands. I think I paid $17.00 with coupn for 75 pills.


----------



## Madeline

Hi ladies:))

Garnet thks:) I have to take a moment sometimes to remind myself I have done a good job so far. I haven't got my head across all these supplements! I will have to study your posts:)

Katie OMG congrats I am so excited for you:)

Marathongirl I figured you must be a lifetime runner given the miles you are racking up:) I am focusing on building lower body strength and core strength and technique so I run well. It is technically a complex activity isn't it but well worth it. Generally I feel crap for the first 10 minutes or so then I get into it and I start to feel good. I am just going to keep going and hopefully get better at it:)

Hi Mandy thks:) let me know where to email or send the healthy recipes they are great:)

I hope everyone else is doing well. BFP's for everyone is my sincere wish. You all sound like you are wonderful mums or will make wonderful first time mums:) 

Madeline xx


----------



## Spoomie

Keep it up Madeline! The buzz of running strong is like nothing else and makes you feel generally at one with yourself and with nature. Core strength is a must (particularly as we age!) so you are doing the right thing. Well done and happy running!


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Well on Thursday I am starting Soy at 62 mg. a days 5-9 just like Clomid. I got pregnant twice on Soy so gonna try Soy, preseed, and Soft cup. Many people have gotten pregnant on Soy Isoflavins. Hopefully I won't get another UTI like last month. Remember to PEE after sex....Hee Hee!

hi xx i did soy from november to feb 1st 2 cycles were 22 days last cycle 56 also the soy did make bleeding last longer 10 days then spotting for a few days i also got terrible insomnia but fxed it works for you xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies when I was last pregnant with my little boy, I was taking 100mg of Q10, Prenatal vitamin, 12 mg of DHEA, Omega 369 and vitamin D. But unfortunately we got the wrong egg. He did have Trisomy 18. When doing naturally, you really got to pray it is healthy egg that is fertilized. I uppe my Q10 to 300 mg since my D&E in December.
> 
> I've heard that you can take up to 600mg. That's what I take although it's quite expensive. I'm so sorry about your loss and it is what makes it so hard at our age to not only conceive but have a healthy baby. When I had my loss at 12 weeks I found out at my 12 weeks nt scan that the baby didn't have a hb but the ob/gyn that did my scan said that the nuchal fold was quite thick which is one indicator of a chromosomal abnormality either T21 or T18. I had my blood drawn the week before and that result also pointed to something not right. I guess we didn't get the right egg either? I'm praying for healthy eggs for all of us:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> U know when I was 41, I thought I could just pop out another one cause my son was just born the year before but it took us almost a year after I turned 41. I thought I had a hormonal issue or low progestrone an that was the reason I lost the other two babies but it could of been chromosomal too. There were two ladies in the 35+ preg. Section that suffered 3 losses or more and went on to have a healthy child at 44 naturallly. One of them said they hit the jackpot and fertilized a healthy egg. That would
> be our dream come true.:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

me too i have 3 children all conceived 1st try my youngest when i was 34 i sooooooooooooooooo took it for granted that it would be easy and here i am coming up to cycle 20 :cry: x


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well on Thursday I am starting Soy at 62 mg. a days 5-9 just like Clomid. I got pregnant twice on Soy so gonna try Soy, preseed, and Soft cup. Many people have gotten pregnant on Soy Isoflavins. Hopefully I won't get another UTI like last month. Remember to PEE after sex....Hee Hee!
> 
> hi xx i did soy from november to feb 1st 2 cycles were 22 days last cycle 56 also the soy did make bleeding last longer 10 days then spotting for a few days i also got terrible insomnia but fxed it works for you xxClick to expand...

How much did you take???


----------



## mrsp1969

80mg x 5 xx it did not suit me i dont think


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> 80mg x 5 xx it did not suit me i dont think

Yup the thing with all these supplements it works for some while others it doesn't so I suggest onto the next thing if it doesn't work for someone. :flower:


----------



## mandy1971

Madeline said:


> Hi ladies:))
> 
> Garnet thks:) I have to take a moment sometimes to remind myself I have done a good job so far. I haven't got my head across all these supplements! I will have to study your posts:)
> 
> Katie OMG congrats I am so excited for you:)
> 
> Marathongirl I figured you must be a lifetime runner given the miles you are racking up:) I am focusing on building lower body strength and core strength and technique so I run well. It is technically a complex activity isn't it but well worth it. Generally I feel crap for the first 10 minutes or so then I get into it and I start to feel good. I am just going to keep going and hopefully get better at it:)
> 
> Hi Mandy thks:) let me know where to email or send the healthy recipes they are great:)
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. BFP's for everyone is my sincere wish. You all sound like you are wonderful mums or will make wonderful first time mums:)
> 
> Madeline xx

thanks Madeline I'll pm you my email address, many thanks xxx


----------



## faithmum

Mandy ~ I've been taking the CoQ10 as well and after a month I've noticed a big difference in my energy. I'm feeling like I did in my 30s again. I don't think it's in my imagination b/c my OH has noticed a big difference too. I no longer drink coffee because I'm feeling great. Mind you I'm taking a ridiculous number of supplements but it was it was about a month after adding the CoQ that began feeling LOADS better! Also, if you look at my chart my bbt temps were a bit higher and I'm wondering if that's an indication of increased metabolism. 

MG ~ I take 2000 mg EPO from CD 1 up to O. The month I took it I had great EWCM. I do live around the Denver area. DD has a major crush on Tebow! Hopefully you will get your BFP soon and won't have to be concerned about any of this next month. 

Garnet ~ thanks for idea. Maybe I am taking too much. I researched a ton about it 4 months ago and couldn't find a standard of how much to take. I haven't had time to figure this one out so I started again with 200 mg. I hope it's not too much. You did just make me realize that maybe THAT'S the reason I woke up the past 2 nights soaking wet. I don't recall it having that effect the other 3 months. Ohhh....the lovliness of wondering if it's menopause! Yes, let's please all have some lucious healthy eggies!!

Spoomie ~ you're cracking me up about all the supplements! I too am in my final stages. I figure I'll run out of eggs or money eventually. I take the 600 mg CoQ, B6, EPO, Bee pollen, Royal jelly, Prenatals, B12 + folic, vit D, Fish oil, DHEA and soy isoflavones. It's insanity. Fx for a teeny weeny healthy egg (or 2) for all of us.

Madeline ~ great job getting into shape. Makes for an easier pregnancy that's for sure. 

MrsP ~ 20 cycles is a long time and I sure hope you get good news very soon. I don't know when I should throw in the towel or if I should start looking into adopting (OH would like us to do this) sooner than later. I'm 45 and most adoption agencies have age cut offs at 45. Gosh does ANYTHING make a woman feel older than this process??


----------



## Garnet

FM.: There is a thread in this area and it might be couple of pages back that outlines how much soy to use and on what days. You might want to check it out. The first time I took soy, I only did 16 mg an the second time I did 32 mg. Days 5-9. Soy affects your estrogen levels and if you get too much you won't get pregnant. Some women are estrogen dominant and take too much it will pretty much prevent them from getting pregnant. Aldo taking Vitex and Soy will pretty much ensure that you don't get pregnant. Good luck.


----------



## faithmum

Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)


----------



## Madeline

Hi Garnet, Mandy, marathongirl, spoomie, Mrsp, faithmum, Katie

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone... just checking in to say its day 21 and the days are going sooooo slowly. My cycle is 28 days. I just want the testing over with. According to the packet I have I can test 5 days prior so the earliest is this Sunday. YAWN! 

Otherwise I hope you guys are all having a great day:) I had an intense workout today I thought my arms were going to fall off lol Pain its just sooo good:) 

Thks Spoomie:) just wondering whether you or marathon girl change your eating habits when you run longer distance. Part of my goal is to continue losing weight and I was thinking about eating more frequent meals. Have you have tried this kind of thing?

Madeline xx


PS; I will email you the recipes tonight mandy if you have any food preferences let me know:)


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> Hi Garnet, Mandy, marathongirl, spoomie, Mrsp, faithmum, Katie
> 
> I hope I haven't forgotten anyone... just checking in to say its day 21 and the days are going sooooo slowly. My cycle is 28 days. I just want the testing over with. According to the packet I have I can test 5 days prior so the earliest is this Sunday. YAWN!
> 
> Otherwise I hope you guys are all having a great day:) I had an intense workout today I thought my arms were going to fall off lol Pain its just sooo good:)
> 
> Thks Spoomie:) just wondering whether you or marathon girl change your eating habits when you run longer distance. Part of my goal is to continue losing weight and I was thinking about eating more frequent meals. Have you have tried this kind of thing?
> 
> Madeline xx
> 
> 
> 
> PS; I will email you the recipes tonight mandy if you have any food preferences let me know:)

Hello Madeline,
I have a 28 day cycle too sometimes it is a day later or a day earlier. Yippee this my first month that my cycle is somewhat normal since my D&E in December. I was spotting for almost 3 months anMy OB suggested BC pills at my to thicken the lining. No thanks don't want extra hormones. MY regular doctor suggested BC to to prevent pregnancy and I told her can't really get pregnant without assistance. :dohh: hope everyone is doing good.:hugs:


----------



## Madeline

Hi Garnet

cool:) Oh that is great news about your cycle:) Does that mean you can try this cycle?

Madeline xx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> Hi Garnet
> 
> cool:) Oh that is great news about your cycle:) Does that mean you can try this cycle?
> 
> Madeline xx

:wacko:

Yup as long as I don't get a uti again.:w:wacko:acko:


----------



## faithmum

Madeline ~ hang in there girl. TGIF so Sunday will be here before you know it! Fx'd for you :flower:


Garnet ~ that is great news. I was once told to drink Cranberry juice to prevent UTIs (I used to be more prone to them) but then I read that it was not effective and in one study women had more UTI's - that just kills me to think of all those months I was downing tons of cranberry juice and I continued to get them...now I'm wondering if it wasn't the juice helping the cause!!

Happy Friday to Everybody :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

I thought they had proved that cranberry juice does work as it has something in it that stops the bacteria sticking to the side of the bladder. Think it helped me anyway :flower:


----------



## Garnet

faithmum said:


> Madeline ~ hang in there girl. TGIF so Sunday will be here before you know it! Fx'd for you :flower:
> 
> 
> Garnet ~ that is great news. I was once told to drink Cranberry juice to prevent UTIs (I used to be more prone to them) but then I read that it was not effective and in one study women had more UTI's - that just kills me to think of all those months I was downing tons of cranberry juice and I continued to get them...now I'm wondering if it wasn't the juice helping the cause!!
> 
> Happy Friday to Everybody :happydance:

Cranberry crap has never helped me at all. I did get some D mannose at the vitamin shoppe and that is what Dr. Oz suggested so I'm giving it try. It is safe even when you are pregnant. I think you can get at whole foods too. My doctor even suggested it...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!

Happy Friday everyone!! 

All the talk about soy makes me think....maybe. I think I'm out this cycle just a feeling. My temp dropped this am not below coverline but noticeably so:shrug: No real signs of af but I don't know. Feeling a bit down and even cried this am when I saw my temp. I took it again just to make sure. It just goes to show a really good looking chart does not necessarily equal a BFP. We will see what happens tomorrow I guess. 
Madeline- I hope you get your BFP!! Sounds like you are working pretty hard at your workouts! Good for you. As far as eating I do tend to graze a bit all day but still have 3 meals. I have never had a weight issue so have just tried to eat healthy and also eat when I'm hungry?


----------



## faithmum

Cranberry crap has never helped me at all. I did get some D mannose at the vitamin shoppe and that is what Dr. Oz suggested so I'm giving it try. It is safe even when you are pregnant. I think you can get at whole foods too. My doctor even suggested it...:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I just love Dr. Oz. He could tell me to swallow dog poo and I'd probably do it.

MG - I don't know about the soy - kind of wishing I hadn't started it this month because I don't want to be the cause of my fertility. I have 2 more days of it and think I'll take lower doses. I wouldn't worry about your lower temp with it still being above the cover line. I've read lots of posts where women had terrible looking charts and they ended up with BFPs. Hang in there!


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

thks for your support:) its not good news I am afraid... Today is day 22 for me and I had this light brown mucousy discharge. I guess that means AF is coming and possibly early. I had a real down today emotionally as well. Which is pretty infantile I know... in my defence it is out of character I am pretty even normally.. Anyway I picked myself up and went for a run this afternoon. I still feel a bit sad...so I am relying heavily on very good news from you all as I will be thinking very positive thoughts that you will get your BFP's this month. 


Madeline xxxx


----------



## mrsp1969

faithmum said:


> Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)

i tried the vitex b4 soy and had a 17 day cycle so i am taking nothing now going natural all the way xx also the last thread i was on where we all took soy the 3 that got bfps very sadly all lost there babys i dont know if it was the soy but looking into it it does happen quite a lot xx


----------



## marathongirl

mrsp1969 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)
> 
> i tried the vitex b4 soy and had a 17 day cycle so i am taking nothing now going natural all the way xx also the last thread i was on where we all took soy the 3 that got bfps very sadly all lost there babys i dont know if it was the soy but looking into it it does happen quite a lot xxClick to expand...

Wow that does seem more than a coincidence? I wonder if when we try to "force" conception with all of our supplements it is doomed to fail because it wouldn't have happened naturally? I struggle with this a lot in my mind.... I got my last BFP having acupuncture weekly and after I lost the baby at 12 weeks I felt like I should just "let it happen" and not mess with nature. What do you think ladies??
Madeline- so sorry but could be ib???? It is around the right time I would say?
AFM- feeling sad as well. Pretty sure I'm out as well. Was so positive this cycle but temp has dropped the last 2 days in a row. Don't feel af coming yet I'm thinking tomorrow.:cry::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)
> 
> i tried the vitex b4 soy and had a 17 day cycle so i am taking nothing now going natural all the way xx also the last thread i was on where we all took soy the 3 that got bfps very sadly all lost there babys i dont know if it was the soy but looking into it it does happen quite a lot xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that does seem more than a coincidence? I wonder if when we try to "force" conception with all of our supplements it is doomed to fail because it wouldn't have happened naturally? I struggle with this a lot in my mind.... I got my last BFP having acupuncture weekly and after I lost the baby at 12 weeks I felt like I should just "let it happen" and not mess with nature. What do you think ladies??
> Madeline- so sorry but could be ib???? It is around the right time I would say?
> AFM- feeling sad as well. Pretty sure I'm out as well. Was so positive this cycle but temp has dropped the last 2 days in a row. Don't feel af coming yet I'm thinking tomorrow.:cry::hugs:Click to expand...

that made me think the same xx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> thks for your support:) its not good news I am afraid... Today is day 22 for me and I had this light brown mucousy discharge. I guess that means AF is coming and possibly early. I had a real down today emotionally as well. Which is pretty infantile I know... in my defence it is out of character I am pretty even normally.. Anyway I picked myself up and went for a run this afternoon. I still feel a bit sad...so I am relying heavily on very good news from you all as I will be thinking very positive thoughts that you will get your BFP's this month.
> 
> 
> Madeline xxxx

Madeline, it is okay to feel down. We all do  I've been at this for 3 years and it can drain u. Just gotta think positive and hope that I baby will come an d visit soon.


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)
> 
> i tried the vitex b4 soy and had a 17 day cycle so i am taking nothing now going natural all the way xx also the last thread i was on where we all took soy the 3 that got bfps very sadly all lost there babys i dont know if it was the soy but looking into it it does happen quite a lot xxClick to expand...

I don't know if it is the soy because there at least 50 women who have successfully had babies some which are younger and some older. I know right now there are at least 4 ladies that are in their second trimester that took soy. I think it works for some then doesn't work for others. Also again it come down to fertiz
ling a healthy egg.


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)
> 
> i tried the vitex b4 soy and had a 17 day cycle so i am taking nothing now going natural all the way xx also the last thread i was on where we all took soy the 3 that got bfps very sadly all lost there babys i dont know if it was the soy but looking into it it does happen quite a lot xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that does seem more than a coincidence? I wonder if when we try to "force" conception with all of our supplements it is doomed to fail because it wouldn't have happened naturally? I struggle with this a lot in my mind.... I got my last BFP having acupuncture weekly and after I lost the baby at 12 weeks I felt like I should just "let it happen" and not mess with nature. What do you think ladies??
> Madeline- so sorry but could be ib???? It is around the right time I would say?
> AFM- feeling sad as well. Pretty sure I'm out as well. Was so positive this cycle but temp has dropped the last 2 days in a row. Don't feel af coming yet I'm thinking tomorrow.:cry::hugs:Click to expand...

 Well for myself, I can't get get pregnant naturally. I tried to a year and nothing and at my age I can't waste time.


----------



## l8bloomer

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Garnet - Yikes. I found lots of women taking 180 - 200mg and getting BFPs so I figured I wouldn't mess around with low doses and just take the higher ones but you're right. We are all built different and what if I'm preventing it with soy! Gads. Too much. Well I'm not doing the vitex so hey I've got that going for me :)
> 
> i tried the vitex b4 soy and had a 17 day cycle so i am taking nothing now going natural all the way xx also the last thread i was on where we all took soy the 3 that got bfps very sadly all lost there babys i dont know if it was the soy but looking into it it does happen quite a lot xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that does seem more than a coincidence? I wonder if when we try to "force" conception with all of our supplements it is doomed to fail because it wouldn't have happened naturally? I struggle with this a lot in my mind.... I got my last BFP having acupuncture weekly and after I lost the baby at 12 weeks I felt like I should just "let it happen" and not mess with nature. What do you think ladies??
> Madeline- so sorry but could be ib???? It is around the right time I would say?
> AFM- feeling sad as well. Pretty sure I'm out as well. Was so positive this cycle but temp has dropped the last 2 days in a row. Don't feel af coming yet I'm thinking tomorrow.:cry::hugs:Click to expand...


I'm starting to feel the same. Prior to starting with the various supplements, I had no trouble with my cycles. It was clockwork regular at 30 to 31 days, and AF was what I would call normal at 5 days. The 2nd month after I started supplementing, AF was shortened to 2, then 3 days, and now 1.5 days, not to mention that my cycles started to fluctuate from 35 to 29 days.

I feel so dumb for messing with my cycles. 2 months ago, I stopped everything except for folic acid and coq10. But it didn't seem to work, with the most recent AF being 1.5 days only. I worry my body will be out of whack for a long time :nope: Wahhhh...why must it be so complicated?? So...so...dumb.


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> thks for your support:) its not good news I am afraid... Today is day 22 for me and I had this light brown mucousy discharge. I guess that means AF is coming and possibly early. I had a real down today emotionally as well. Which is pretty infantile I know... in my defence it is out of character I am pretty even normally.. Anyway I picked myself up and went for a run this afternoon. I still feel a bit sad...so I am relying heavily on very good news from you all as I will be thinking very positive thoughts that you will get your BFP's this month.
> 
> 
> Madeline xxxx
> 
> Madeline, it is okay to feel down. We all do  I've been at this for 3 years and it can drain u. Just gotta think positive and hope that I baby will come an d visit soon.Click to expand...

wow garnet :hugs: 3 years i feel for you i have only been trying 20 months and i get down xx


----------



## marathongirl

L8- don't stress about what you have done. You can only move forward from here. I would strongly suggest trying a consultation with a TCM doctor just to get your cycles back to normal. I have done a lot of reading about this and know that that is the first step in you getting your BFP. Short menstral periods may be a sign of insufficient uterine lining or a blood deficiency issue?


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> L8- don't stress about what you have done. You can only move forward from here. I would strongly suggest trying a consultation with a TCM doctor just to get your cycles back to normal. I have done a lot of reading about this and know that that is the first step in you getting your BFP. Short menstral periods may be a sign of insufficient uterine lining or a blood deficiency issue?

really ??? i might look into that some ov my periods only last 2 days then others can be 10 xx


----------



## Garnet

I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.

Wow that just seems so unfair. I am reading a book right now very insightful it's called the Infertlity cure all about TCM. Here is a quote from the book, sorry it'd a bit long.
"Through TCM, we can help direct the body's attention to the midbrain, pituitary, ovaries and uterus, as well as create the spiritual, mental, and emotional health required to produce healthy eggs, provide appropriate conditions for their fertilization, and foster a welcoming environment in the uterus do the egg may be implanted, grow into a fetus, and be carried to term."


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.
> 
> Wow that just seems so unfair. I am reading a book right now very insightful it's called the Infertlity cure all about TCM. Here is a quote from the book, sorry it'd a bit long.
> "Through TCM, we can help direct the body's attention to the midbrain, pituitary, ovaries and uterus, as well as create the spiritual, mental, and emotional health required to produce healthy eggs, provide appropriate conditions for their fertilization, and foster a welcoming environment in the uterus do the egg may be implanted, grow into a fetus, and be carried to term."Click to expand...

What is TCM¿


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.
> 
> Wow that just seems so unfair. I am reading a book right now very insightful it's called the Infertlity cure all about TCM. Here is a quote from the book, sorry it'd a bit long.
> "Through TCM, we can help direct the body's attention to the midbrain, pituitary, ovaries and uterus, as well as create the spiritual, mental, and emotional health required to produce healthy eggs, provide appropriate conditions for their fertilization, and foster a welcoming environment in the uterus do the egg may be implanted, grow into a fetus, and be carried to term."Click to expand...
> 
> What is TCM¿Click to expand...

Traditional Chinese Medecine


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hello and new here, and over 40.

Our experience is this: 

Underwent a FSH about a year and a half ago, to ensure the fallopian tubes were clear, and had to have a polyp removed. We then proceeded with 3 IUIs, and when they didn't work, IVFs. Had our 3rd IVF last week, and it was unsuccessful. 

The first IVF no mature eggs were recovered, so there was no attempt at fertilization; the second IVF there were two mature eggs, one fertilized, it was transferred back, but it didn't take; this third IVF of 13 eggs retrieved only 2 were mature and neither fertilized. 

So....am desperately looking for ways to improve egg quality. 

The doctor said further IVFs would be to only play on hope. He said there were other, alternative 'unproven' methods we could consider. He mentioned Human Growth Hormone, and DHEA. 

I'm here to learn more.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Garnet - did she conceive with that one good egg, or from further ttc?



Garnet said:


> I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

FYI (as we're in Singapore where TCM is all around us) TCM can be herbal remedies or different types of acupuncture. 

I'm currently doing acupuncture with moxibustion and electric stim. 

But...TCM is questionable about helping with egg quality, it may server to help with adhesion following IVF once the fertilized egg(s) is/are returned to the womb. I'd like to hear what other members have heard about this.

Our doctor recommended acupuncture, but not the herbs during the IVF schedule, only ok before and after. The stuff is awful to put down, smelly and thick tea once or twice a day.

Moxibustion is where they place a burnable material on top of the acupuncture needles once they are stuck in, then lit where they glow like embers. Electo stimumlation is when they put clips on the needles and pump a low current through them. Both moxibustion and the electro are used to aid stimulation of the nerves. 

In my sessions I get both done, the session lasts about 45 minutes. 



marathongirl said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.
> 
> Wow that just seems so unfair. I am reading a book right now very insightful it's called the Infertlity cure all about TCM. Here is a quote from the book, sorry it'd a bit long.
> "Through TCM, we can help direct the body's attention to the midbrain, pituitary, ovaries and uterus, as well as create the spiritual, mental, and emotional health required to produce healthy eggs, provide appropriate conditions for their fertilization, and foster a welcoming environment in the uterus do the egg may be implanted, grow into a fetus, and be carried to term."Click to expand...
> 
> What is TCM¿Click to expand...
> 
> Traditional Chinese MedecineClick to expand...


----------



## Madeline

Hi guys

thks Garnet and MG:) 

MG I didn't think IB because I guess I read that it only happens to a few people so I thought it was far fetched maybe. but i guess its not impossible...I tested yesterday though and gift BFN. If it were IB wouldn't it have shown up? I haven't got AF yet I thought I would get it today but all I got instead was some serious nausea and dizziness. I am thinking I have a virus coming on...fabulous...Weather has been up and down here but the nights are definitely getting colder I think we r in for an early winter..I wonder if flu can change the length of your cycle? I expect to get AF in the next day or two. 

Garnet, I refuse to believe that you will not have good news soon, I think it was Voltaire who said "chance favours the prepared" and you are certainly prepared and doing all the right things:)

Baby dust to everyone xx

Madeline xx


----------



## mrsp1969

morning all xx well cd 18 and woke up to full blown af :cry: thats the shortest 1 yet my body is officially f****d x


----------



## Madeline

I am sorry mrsp d u think stress could be a contributing factor? I have been thinking about whether just focusing constantly on this whole process could create sufficient stress to affect hormones. 

Madeline xx


----------



## mandy1971

"Chance favours the prepared" I love that! 
It's cd9 for me today, cbfm swallowed my first stick thus morn and igot a high, also can see start of second line on the stick fx I get a peak on cd 14.... Rather than anytime after cd17! If I'm out this cycle its onto Clomid.. then IVF...
Mrsp big hugs...are you taking anything to.lenghthen your L p? I think vitamin b lengthens lp, from reading on here previously.xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mandy1971 said:


> "Chance favours the prepared" I love that!
> It's cd9 for me today, cbfm swallowed my first stick thus morn and igot a high, also can see start of second line on the stick fx I get a peak on cd 14.... Rather than anytime after cd17! If I'm out this cycle its onto Clomid.. then IVF...
> Mrsp big hugs...are you taking anything to.lenghthen your L p? I think vitamin b lengthens lp, from reading on here previously.xx

hi all im not taking anything only folic acid my last cycle was 56 days i only finished 12 days ago xx


----------



## Garnet

ByAnyMeans said:


> Garnet - did she conceive with that one good egg, or from further ttc?
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add that I know someone that went through IVF and she took all the supplements went on healthy diet and all and she had her eggs harvested, fertilized, and tested and of the 9 eggs they harvested only 1 egg was viable. She was in her 40s too. She did end up having a healthy baby. She is going to do the same thing soon but she has to do it quick because she turns 44 soon.Click to expand...

Yes one good egg.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

ByAnyMeans said:


> Hello and new here, and over 40.
> 
> Our experience is this:
> 
> Underwent a FSH about a year and a half ago, to ensure the fallopian tubes were clear, and had to have a polyp removed. We then proceeded with 3 IUIs, and when they didn't work, IVFs. Had our 3rd IVF last week, and it was unsuccessful.
> 
> The first IVF no mature eggs were recovered, so there was no attempt at fertilization; the second IVF there were two mature eggs, one fertilized, it was transferred back, but it didn't take; this third IVF of 13 eggs retrieved only 2 were mature and neither fertilized.
> 
> So....am desperately looking for ways to improve egg quality.
> 
> The doctor said further IVFs would be to only play on hope. He said there were other, alternative 'unproven' methods we could consider. He mentioned Human Growth Hormone, and DHEA.
> 
> I'm here to learn more.

Welcome and love to hear your thoughts and ideals.:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> Hi guys
> 
> thks Garnet and MG:)
> 
> MG I didn't think IB because I guess I read that it only happens to a few people so I thought it was far fetched maybe. but i guess its not impossible...I tested yesterday though and gift BFN. If it were IB wouldn't it have shown up? I haven't got AF yet I thought I would get it today but all I got instead was some serious nausea and dizziness. I am thinking I have a virus coming on...fabulous...Weather has been up and down here but the nights are definitely getting colder I think we r in for an early winter..I wonder if flu can change the length of your cycle? I expect to get AF in the next day or two.
> 
> Garnet, I refuse to believe that you will not have good news soon, I think it was Voltaire who said "chance favours the prepared" and you are certainly prepared and doing all the right things:)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxy
> 
> Madeline xx

My motto is hope and pray for the best and prepare for the worst. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

I went to Costco yesterday and bought 300mgsQ10 75 dosage for 17.00. Good price for high dosage.


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> I went to Costco yesterday and bought 300mgsQ10 75 dosage for 17.00. Good price for high dosage.

hi garnet what is q10 for ive not heard ov that xx


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I went to Costco yesterday and bought 300mgsQ10 75 dosage for 17.00. Good price for high dosage.
> 
> hi garnet what is q10 for ive not heard ov that xxClick to expand...

Hi COQ10 . There is a whole thread on it in 35ttc . It helps with egg quality. I was told by FS to take it while TTC. However I was thinking of IVF at the time but instead tried it naturally.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Hello out there Ladies!! Anything new happening??


----------



## marathongirl

Hello ladies. Nothing new here just waiting to finish af. I will feel better once I know she is gone. It's rainy and icky weather which doesn't do much for your mood either.

Garnet-that's a great price for coQ10! Wow I just never go to costco and have been paying 33$ for a bottle of 60 and taking 6 a day. I will go broke during this whole ttc process!

Mrsp- you definitely need to get your cycle back to normal. Check out a TCM doctor. If nothing else they can get your cycle back to normal.

Madeline- Idk the nausea and dizziness sound promising to me. how many dpo are you?

Mandy- Hope you o soon!!


----------



## Mikki Dee

Hi Ladies ...I am a true believer that one should never give up until all options are exhausted ...:flower:....I am currently 44 years old and ttc baby number 6. I have Girls (25,23,20,) and a boy (18) and a 10 month old little girl. I got my tubes reversed after having them clamped for 17 years and due to age and time tubes were clamped and the damage the clamp s had done to one of my tubes . I was given only a 35 % chance of conceiving and high possibilities of all the horrible stuff happening to my pregnancy due to my age ......apparently .However....I conceived 8 weeks later and after bad blood results from my nucal testing and age factored in too I was given a 1:4 chance (Down Syndrome)....(I Didn't get CVS as I wouldn't have terminated anyway :).. I gave birth ...NO COMPLICATIONS ..ON MY DUE DATE....NATURAL BIRTH.....NO PAIN RELIEF ....to a very health no abnormalities little girl at 8lb 4 oz.So sometimes you just have to take your chances and hope for the best...I have just days ago decided to try to conceive a little play mate for our daughter. It may not be as easy this time but I am going to give it a go anyway. :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Mikki Dee said:


> Hi Ladies ...I am a true believer that one should never give up until all options are exhausted ...:flower:....I am currently 44 years old and ttc baby number 6. I have Girls (25,23,20,) and a boy (18) and a 10 month old little girl. I got my tubes reversed after having them clamped for 17 years and due to age and time tubes were clamped and the damage the clamp s had done to one of my tubes . I was given only a 35 % chance of conceiving and high possibilities of all the horrible stuff happening to my pregnancy due to my age ......apparently .However....I conceived 8 weeks later and after bad blood results from my nucal testing and age factored in too I was given a 1:4 chance (Down Syndrome)....(I Didn't get CVS as I wouldn't have terminated anyway :).. I gave birth ...NO COMPLICATIONS ..ON MY DUE DATE....NATURAL BIRTH.....NO PAIN RELIEF ....to a very health no abnormalities little girl at 8lb 4 oz.So sometimes you just have to take your chances and hope for the best...I have just days ago decided to try to conceive a little play mate for our daughter. It may not be as easy this time but I am going to give it a go anyway. :flower:

Wow thanks for posting. You give me hope at 42 that it will happen. I sure hope you get your BFP soon and have your 6th healthy child:flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

wow me too my cut off is 44 1 year to go xx


----------



## mandy1971

Congratulations miki,thank you for sharing. Did you take any form of supplements before falling pregnant..?


----------



## Garnet

Mikki Dee said:


> Hi Ladies ...I am a true believer that one should never give up until all options are exhausted ...:flower:....I am currently 44 years old and ttc baby number 6. I have Girls (25,23,20,) and a boy (18) and a 10 month old little girl. I got my tubes reversed after having them clamped for 17 years and due to age and time tubes were clamped and the damage the clamp s had done to one of my tubes . I was given only a 35 % chance of conceiving and high possibilities of all the horrible stuff happening to my pregnancy due to my age ......apparently .However....I conceived 8 weeks later and after bad blood results from my nucal testing and age factored in too I was given a 1:4 chance (Down Syndrome)....(I Didn't get CVS as I wouldn't have terminated anyway :).. I gave birth ...NO COMPLICATIONS ..ON MY DUE DATE....NATURAL BIRTH.....NO PAIN RELIEF ....to a very health no abnormalities little girl at 8lb 4 oz.So sometimes you just have to take your chances and hope for the best...I have just days ago decided to try to conceive a little play mate for our daughter. It may not be as easy this time but I am going to give it a go anyway. :flower:

Wow great news!!!


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> wow me too my cut off is 44 1 year to go xx

Mine is 45. :flower:


----------



## Mikki Dee

Hi Mandy1971...I started Vitex Agnes Castus 1000mg tablets and Folic Acid 500mcg tablets 3 months before I decided to conceive . I am breast feeding my daughter so I will not be able to take Vitex but I have already stared Folic Acid :)


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> wow me too my cut off is 44 1 year to go xx
> 
> Mine is 45. :flower:Click to expand...

mine was 43 then 44 so no doubt i will still be here next year lol xx


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> wow me too my cut off is 44 1 year to go xx
> 
> Mine is 45. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> mine was 43 then 44 so no doubt i will still be here next year lol xxClick to expand...

Yeah mine was 42. I was going to have my last baby then move on with life but that didn't happen so now I'm here. But for myself I am going to stop at 45 because I want to do other things beside being pregnant then MC. :cry:


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Yeah mine was 42. I was going to have my last baby then move on with life but that didn't happen so now I'm here. But for myself I am going to stop at 45 because I want to do other things beside being pregnant then MC. :cry:

Ditto Garnet. I thought I had planned it so perfectly; first baby at 40, pregnant with my second at 42, only to mc. Since then, nothing, 16 months later and not a sniff, and I 'celebrated' my 44th birthday last Saturday. It's just so hard to say, 'That's it' and move forward but after 3 mc I'm guessing that my body isn't actually so great at bearing children and that my beautiful little boy just slipped through the net to make it here in all his glorious perfection! Thank God for that at least!!! I'd simply love to find that place where I can let this all go and be content with what I have, because I DO know that I am blessed to have him. However, I can't seem to stop chasing the dream every month, though it does become more and more strength sapping every month that goes by without success


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah mine was 42. I was going to have my last baby then move on with life but that didn't happen so now I'm here. But for myself I am going to stop at 45 because I want to do other things beside being pregnant then MC. :cry:
> 
> Ditto Garnet. I thought I had planned it so perfectly; first baby at 40, pregnant with my second at 42, only to mc. Since then, nothing, 16 months later and not a sniff, and I 'celebrated' my 44th birthday last Saturday. It's just so hard to say, 'That's it' and move forward but after 3 mc I'm guessing that my body isn't actually so great at bearing children and that my beautiful little boy just slipped through the net to make it here in all his glorious perfection! Thank God for that at least!!! I'd simply love to find that place where I can let this all go and be content with what I have, because I DO know that I am blessed to have him. However, I can't seem to stop chasing the dream every month, though it does become more and more strength sapping every month that goes by without successClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Garnet said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah mine was 42. I was going to have my last baby then move on with life but that didn't happen so now I'm here. But for myself I am going to stop at 45 because I want to do other things beside being pregnant then MC. :cry:
> 
> Ditto Garnet. I thought I had planned it so perfectly; first baby at 40, pregnant with my second at 42, only to mc. Since then, nothing, 16 months later and not a sniff, and I 'celebrated' my 44th birthday last Saturday. It's just so hard to say, 'That's it' and move forward but after 3 mc I'm guessing that my body isn't actually so great at bearing children and that my beautiful little boy just slipped through the net to make it here in all his glorious perfection! Thank God for that at least!!! I'd simply love to find that place where I can let this all go and be content with what I have, because I DO know that I am blessed to have him. However, I can't seem to stop chasing the dream every month, though it does become more and more strength sapping every month that goes by without successClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 Well there are two ladies who were 43/44,who had 3 or 4 MC and went on to had a healthy child.:flower:


----------



## marathongirl

I agree with Garnet. I have heard of many women 43/44 who go on to have healthy babies. I think that maybe just maybe if we "let go" a little it may come easier and when we least expect it! The hardest part of ttc for me and I'm sure a lot of us is that we have such little control over what happens. We do everything right and instead of being rewarded we are faced with af month after month.
Btw how is your running going? I'm slowly climbing my way back. It's a long hard road but worth it!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Spoomie said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah mine was 42. I was going to have my last baby then move on with life but that didn't happen so now I'm here. But for myself I am going to stop at 45 because I want to do other things beside being pregnant then MC. :cry:
> 
> Ditto Garnet. I thought I had planned it so perfectly; first baby at 40, pregnant with my second at 42, only to mc. Since then, nothing, 16 months later and not a sniff, and I 'celebrated' my 44th birthday last Saturday. It's just so hard to say, 'That's it' and move forward but after 3 mc I'm guessing that my body isn't actually so great at bearing children and that my beautiful little boy just slipped through the net to make it here in all his glorious perfection! Thank God for that at least!!! I'd simply love to find that place where I can let this all go and be content with what I have, because I DO know that I am blessed to have him. However, I can't seem to stop chasing the dream every month, though it does become more and more strength sapping every month that goes by without successClick to expand...

i totally agree has the months go on i can see my dream slipping away im not has obsessive has i was this time last year i think in my mind i know its not going to happen but i cant let go fully:cry: xx


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, mrsp, spoomie, marathongirl so glad I came across your posts today as this is EXACTLY how I'm feeling and I can't seem to help myself. Big hugs to each and every one of you :hugs: xXx


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Garnet, mrsp, spoomie, marathongirl so glad I came across your posts today as this is EXACTLY how I'm feeling and I can't seem to help myself. Big hugs to each and every one of you :hugs: xXx

Yes all we can do it do the Deed and hope for the best!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, mrsp, spoomie, marathongirl so glad I came across your posts today as this is EXACTLY how I'm feeling and I can't seem to help myself. Big hugs to each and every one of you :hugs: xXx
> 
> Yes all we can do it do the Deed and hope for the best!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

lol i dont think i have dtd has much in my entire life has i have done the last 20 cycles :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

^Well at least the hubby is happy about it...


----------



## mandy1971

Evening girls..
I had my appt today at recurrent miscarriage clinic basically all bloods are clear, just my thyroid seems to be the non player.... When/ if I get pregnant again I've to phone as soon as I get a bfp and they will decide on either steroids,blood thining injections or progesterone for me, so I'm very happy to at least have a plan in place.

Got the ball rolling for ivf and go for our first tests next Friday, cue, beans on toast for the forseable!! 
I am 12 dpo, only new supplement this month is high dose vitamin d3... Then next month it's the clomid.
Can I ask everyone if not too cheeky/ nosey to list supplements they take for Ttc purposes?

I take
Thyroxine 125mcg
Vitabiotics conception pregnacare
Selenium 150
Folic acid 5 mg
Co enzyme q 10 120 mg( since November 2011)
Aspirin 75mg
Vitamin d3 75

Vitabiotics also contains selenium and vitamin d3, I added selenium supplements to lower my thyroid antibody levels( high due to auto immune thyroid it's, which is a recognised cause for recurrent miscarriage), and vitamin d3 is also used in recurrent miscarriage, incidentally, no health professional has ever suggested any of these meds, I have sourced all of the information myself, mainly from bnb forums, and googling.


----------



## marathongirl

mandy1971 said:


> Evening girls..
> I had my appt today at recurrent miscarriage clinic basically all bloods are clear, just my thyroid seems to be the non player.... When/ if I get pregnant again I've to phone as soon as I get a bfp and they will decide on either steroids,blood thining injections or progesterone for me, so I'm very happy to at least have a plan in place.
> 
> Got the ball rolling for ivf and go for our first tests next Friday, cue, beans on toast for the forseable!!
> I am 12 dpo, only new supplement this month is high dose vitamin d3... Then next month it's the clomid.
> Can I ask everyone if not too cheeky/ nosey to list supplements they take for Ttc purposes?
> 
> I take
> Thyroxine 125mcg
> Vitabiotics conception pregnacare
> Selenium 150
> Folic acid 5 mg
> Co enzyme q 10 120 mg( since November 2011)
> Aspirin 75mg
> Vitamin d3 75
> 
> Vitabiotics also contains selenium and vitamin d3, I added selenium supplements to lower my thyroid antibody levels( high due to auto immune thyroid it's, which is a recognised cause for recurrent miscarriage), and vitamin d3 is also used in recurrent miscarriage, incidentally, no health professional has ever suggested any of these meds, I have sourced all of the information myself, mainly from bnb forums, and googling.

Glad that you have a plan Mandy. That always makes you feel better. :flower: The supplements I take are:
Prenatal vit
B6 50 mg
coQ10 600mg
vit c 500mg
fish oil
I'm looking into royal jelly as well and will probably start taking it this month as well. Hope that helps. I also take a lot of herbs prescribed by my TCM doctor:hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

We are on similAR meds marathon girl, how long have you been taking co q10xxx


----------



## Garnet

I take the following:
Prenatal Vitamin
Omega 3
Vitamin D
Q10 300 mg
DHEA 25 mg.


----------



## marathongirl

mandy1971 said:


> We are on similAR meds marathon girl, how long have you been taking co q10xxx

I have been taking the coQ10 for 2 months now. My FS suggested DHEA but I haven't taken it yet. I feel scared to take it although I have heard it can improve egg quality??:shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

I am taking:

CoQ10 130mg
Maca 500mg
Vit B
Omega 3
Propolis (I had some given to me so will probably stop when it runs out in a few days)
Melatonin 3mg per night

I think DHEA is a good idea but I feel like I am taking enough at the moment so will probably only try it after I have run out of something else!

:dust:


----------



## Garnet

The thing with DHEA is it can affect your moods. I can only take a small amount otherwise I'm a grumpy person.. It even says that on the warning . Also I've grown alot more body hair. I got a lazer hair removal system to use. Good luck...


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> The thing with DHEA is it can affect your moods. I can only take a small amount otherwise I'm a grumpy person.. It even says that on the warning . Also I've grown alot more body hair. I got a lazer hair removal system to use. Good luck...

Oh dear I think I am already grumpy enough without that - maybe I will give it a miss then :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> The thing with DHEA is it can affect your moods. I can only take a small amount otherwise I'm a grumpy person.. It even says that on the warning . Also I've grown alot more body hair. I got a lazer hair removal system to use. Good luck...
> 
> Oh dear I think I am already grumpy enough without that - maybe I will give it a miss then :haha:Click to expand...

I agree with Butterfly I am already moody and grumpy enough. Poor dh:shrug: I have been thinking about it but am worried about the body hair thing as well. Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

HI all

Marathongirl, thanks for asking about my running, it's going ok thanks. Managed another session this week after last week's hills and ran 20 min warm up followed by 10x1 min hard with 1 min recoveries and 10 min warm down. Felt good :thumbup:....in a painful way, and painful in a good way! I'm meeting up with an old training partner/adversary on Sunday for a long run; I've told her to think of running with me as an act of charitable giving to those less fortunate!!! :haha:

Supplements, where to begin?! Currently:

Levothyroxine 125mg (since 2001, generally well regulated)
Viridian Pre-conception vitamin
Fish oil
CoQ10 600mg (since Jan 2012)
DHEA 75mg (since mid 0211)
Flaxseed oil

Bitten the dust along the way!!!:

B Complex (current multivitamin has about 5000% RDA B6 and/or B12)
EPO
Iron
Magnesium
Selenium
Vitamin E
Vitamin D
L-Arginine
Brewer's Yeast
NAC
Herbal medicine
Acupuncture
Reflexology
Instead softcups
Preseed
......plus about 10 other things that I've paid a fortune for and forgotten.

I actually plan to let all the supplements laspe as they run out as I have decided that none has really provided any benefit and have simply deprived my family of several thousand pounds along the way of trying to 'fix' myself since last mc. (One of my pet hates on BnB is those people who tune in 'to give us hope' with the magical ingredient they believe worked for them, usually after they've been ttc for all of 3 months!) In truth, after trying to get pregnant throughout 2010, I categorically recall having decided that this was just not meant to be in July of that year and then I fell pregnant in August. My mindset since the mc in November 2010 could not be more different to that 'que sera' attitude and I am certain that my biggest inhibitor has been stress and trying too hard. Attempting to get back to that laissez faire place is something I would love to do, but I know the damage is done and I must now learn to move forward from a very different place. Tough, but keep the faith ladies :hugs:

PS I am now hairy, grumpy and spotty, in fact, I'm amazed my husband can even be persuaded to BD at all!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> HI all
> 
> Marathongirl, thanks for asking about my running, it's going ok thanks. Managed another session this week after last week's hills and ran 20 min warm up followed by 10x1 min hard with 1 min recoveries and 10 min warm down. Felt good :thumbup:....in a painful way, and painful in a good way! I'm meeting up with an old training partner/adversary on Sunday for a long run; I've told her to think of running with me as an act of charitable giving to those less fortunate!!! :haha:
> 
> Supplements, where to begin?! Currently:
> 
> Levothyroxine 125mg (since 2001, generally well regulated)
> Viridian Pre-conception vitamin
> Fish oil
> CoQ10 600mg (since Jan 2012)
> DHEA 75mg (since mid 0211)
> Flaxseed oil
> 
> Bitten the dust along the way!!!:
> 
> B Complex (current multivitamin has about 5000% RDA B6 and/or B12)
> EPO
> Iron
> Magnesium
> Selenium
> Vitamin E
> Vitamin D
> L-Arginine
> Brewer's Yeast
> NAC
> Herbal medicine
> Acupuncture
> Reflexology
> Instead softcups
> Preseed
> ......plus about 10 other things that I've paid a fortune for and forgotten.
> 
> I actually plan to let all the supplements laspe as they run out as I have decided that none has really provided any benefit and have simply deprived my family of several thousand pounds along the way of trying to 'fix' myself since last mc. (One of my pet hates on BnB is those people who tune in 'to give us hope' with the magical ingredient they believe worked for them, usually after they've been ttc for all of 3 months!) In truth, after trying to get pregnant throughout 2010, I categorically recall having decided that this was just not meant to be in July of that year and then I fell pregnant in August. My mindset since the mc in November 2010 could not be more different to that 'que sera' attitude and I am certain that my biggest inhibitor has been stress and trying too hard. Attempting to get back to that laissez faire place is something I would love to do, but I know the damage is done and I must now learn to move forward from a very different place. Tough, but keep the faith ladies :hugs:
> 
> PS I am now hairy, grumpy and spotty, in fact, I'm amazed my husband can even be persuaded to BD at all!!! :haha: :haha:


That is too funny:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Tee here it is magic time this weekend :sex::sex::bunny::bunny::yellow::pink::pink:


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> Tee here it is magic time this weekend :sex::sex::bunny::bunny::yellow::pink::pink:

You go girl!! I'm there next weekend!!!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Spoomie said:


> HI all
> 
> Marathongirl, thanks for asking about my running, it's going ok thanks. Managed another session this week after last week's hills and ran 20 min warm up followed by 10x1 min hard with 1 min recoveries and 10 min warm down. Felt good :thumbup:....in a painful way, and painful in a good way! I'm meeting up with an old training partner/adversary on Sunday for a long run; I've told her to think of running with me as an act of charitable giving to those less fortunate!!! :haha:
> 
> Supplements, where to begin?! Currently:
> 
> Levothyroxine 125mg (since 2001, generally well regulated)
> Viridian Pre-conception vitamin
> Fish oil
> CoQ10 600mg (since Jan 2012)
> DHEA 75mg (since mid 0211)
> Flaxseed oil
> 
> Bitten the dust along the way!!!:
> 
> B Complex (current multivitamin has about 5000% RDA B6 and/or B12)
> EPO
> Iron
> Magnesium
> Selenium
> Vitamin E
> Vitamin D
> L-Arginine
> Brewer's Yeast
> NAC
> Herbal medicine
> Acupuncture
> Reflexology
> Instead softcups
> Preseed
> ......plus about 10 other things that I've paid a fortune for and forgotten.
> 
> I actually plan to let all the supplements laspe as they run out as I have decided that none has really provided any benefit and have simply deprived my family of several thousand pounds along the way of trying to 'fix' myself since last mc. (One of my pet hates on BnB is those people who tune in 'to give us hope' with the magical ingredient they believe worked for them, usually after they've been ttc for all of 3 months!) In truth, after trying to get pregnant throughout 2010, I categorically recall having decided that this was just not meant to be in July of that year and then I fell pregnant in August. My mindset since the mc in November 2010 could not be more different to that 'que sera' attitude and I am certain that my biggest inhibitor has been stress and trying too hard. Attempting to get back to that laissez faire place is something I would love to do, but I know the damage is done and I must now learn to move forward from a very different place. Tough, but keep the faith ladies :hugs:
> 
> PS I am now hairy, grumpy and spotty, in fact, I'm amazed my husband can even be persuaded to BD at all!!! :haha: :haha:

lmao that made me laugh for ages xx


----------



## Spoomie

Maca, that was another one.........


----------



## Garnet

Well the thing is what may work for others may not work for some. I think if you given what everyone has told a try at least two times and it doesn't work onto the next.


----------



## StillFertile

Hi everyone~

Just discovered this thread and read through the pages. Hope you all don't mind if I join you. :)

My partner and I are 44 and have been TTC for 3 years. We have had 2 chemicals, and finally a BFP in early Feb of this year. Unfortunately we've had a MMC, and my scan yesterday showed everything has passed. Although devastated, I am ready to seek the closure I need to get my life back on track after several painful weeks. 

The MMC, which was WOW so much more emotionally painful than I expected, has actually given me hope. 

I have a 23 yr old son from my first marriage. I conceived him without batting an eye and had a totally normal pregnancy/birth. Although never in a position to TTC until I met my now partner, my super fertile family history and just plain ego I guess led me to believe I would conceive really fast again. FAIL lol. 

I have learned so so much about my body in these past few years and for that I am grateful. I discovered my subclinical hypothyroidism (now controlled) and my fibroids (who knew?) etc etc. I feel like I've tried every supplement under the sun as well as charting, acupuncture, fertility yoga, fertility massage, living gluten free, dairy free, caffeine free, alcohol free blah blah blah. Hell, when we were in India in January, I made an offering at a Hindu fertility temple. Why not? :flower:

But you know what? I feel better than I have in years. My partner and I have grown closer. He has been my rock! And to conceive 3 times at my age is nothing to sneeze at! 

We need ONE good egg. That's it. One. and I refuse to give up hope until I am flat out menopausal. 

So after several weeks of eating rather badly for comfort reasons, and being a slug physically, I am cleaning up my diet again and getting back out to exercise. I re-started my morning ritual of a wheatgrass shot and spoonful of royal jelly. I've booked an acupuncture appointment for Monday and as soon as my HCG falls to normal, we will try again. 

Sorry for the really long post! I really enjoyed reading your stories and they triggered so many things I wanted to say. :blush:


----------



## Garnet

StillFertile said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> Just discovered this thread and read through the pages. Hope you all don't mind if I join you. :)
> 
> My partner and I are 44 and have been TTC for 3 years. We have had 2 chemicals, and finally a BFP in early Feb of this year. Unfortunately we've had a MMC, and my scan yesterday showed everything has passed. Although devastated, I am ready to seek the closure I need to get my life back on track after several painful weeks.
> 
> The MMC, which was WOW so much more emotionally painful than I expected, has actually given me hope.
> 
> I have a 23 yr old son from my first marriage. I conceived him without batting an eye and had a totally normal pregnancy/birth. Although never in a position to TTC until I met my now partner, my super fertile family history and just plain ego I guess led me to believe I would conceive really fast again. FAIL lol.
> 
> I have learned so so much about my body in these past few years and for that I am grateful. I discovered my subclinical hypothyroidism (now controlled) and my fibroids (who knew?) etc etc. I feel like I've tried every supplement under the sun as well as charting, acupuncture, fertility yoga, fertility massage, living gluten free, dairy free, caffeine free, alcohol free blah blah blah. Hell, when we were in India in January, I made an offering at a Hindu fertility temple. Why not? :flower:
> 
> But you know what? I feel better than I have in years. My partner and I have grown closer. He has been my rock! And to conceive 3 times at my age is nothing to sneeze at!
> 
> We need ONE good egg. That's it. One. and I refuse to give up hope until I am flat out menopausal.
> 
> So after several weeks of eating rather badly for comfort reasons, and being a slug physically, I am cleaning up my diet again and getting back out to exercise. I re-started my morning ritual of a wheatgrass shot and spoonful of royal jelly. I've booked an acupuncture appointment for Monday and as soon as my HCG falls to normal, we will try again.
> 
> Sorry for the really long post! I really enjoyed reading your stories and they triggered so many things I wanted to say. :blush:

Welcome to this group and glad you joined. As you can see we are on it together. Sorry about your MC and give yourself time to heal and onward and upward to that goal of having a baby. Sorry but our age we need to keep on moving cause the menopause could be coming.. Good luck!!:flower:


----------



## Bennysbaby

My guy & I are trying to have a baby together again. we had one pregnancy loss way back in 2008. Please pray 4 us k? Baby Dust to All of You Ladies!!! Magic April is Coming!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bennysbaby

we used preseed with a soft cup to follow BD left it over night to cook lol and I took soy iso on day 8,9,& 10! we pray it worked!!! We are hoping and praying with our lil ' excited hearts lol
This will be Benny's first baby & our first one together.
He's in his 40's too.Best Baby Wishes Come True To All Of U!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bennysbaby

I am on my first day after O with mildly sore breast's today:thumbup:


----------



## Bennysbaby

:hugs:I am on my first day after O with mildly sore breast's today:thumbup:


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie_ you go girl with the training! I love how you are just going for it. I must say I have to agree with the supplement thing, sometimes I don't know if I coming or going and I'm not even taking that much stuff!! I think the fact that you are getting back to what you love is very important as it makes you feel good regardless of the outcome of this ttc thing.


----------



## Garnet

Bennysbaby said:


> we used preseed with a soft cup to follow BD left it over night to cook lol and I took soy iso on day 8,9,& 10! we pray it worked!!! We ar and praying with our lil ' excited hearts lol
> This will be Benny's first baby & our first one together.
> He's in his 40's too.Best Baby Wishes Come True To All Of U!!!:hugs:

welvco b

Welcome Bennysbaby and good luck to u. Can I ask why u only use Soy for 3days and why those days? I never heard using Soy for three days? :thumbup:


----------



## mandy1971

marathongirl said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> The thing with DHEA is it can affect your moods. I can only take a small amount otherwise I'm a grumpy person.. It even says that on the warning . Also I've grown alot more body hair. I got a lazer hair removal system to use. Good luck...
> 
> Oh dear I think I am already grumpy enough without that - maybe I will give it a miss then :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Butterfly I am already moody and grumpy enough. Poor dh:shrug: I have been thinking about it but am worried about the body hair thing as well. Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:Click to expand...




StillFertile said:


> Hi everyone~
> 
> Just discovered this thread and read through the pages. Hope you all don't mind if I join you. :)
> 
> My partner and I are 44 and have been TTC for 3 years. We have had 2 chemicals, and finally a BFP in early Feb of this year. Unfortunately we've had a MMC, and my scan yesterday showed everything has passed. Although devastated, I am ready to seek the closure I need to get my life back on track after several painful weeks.
> 
> The MMC, which was WOW so much more emotionally painful than I expected, has actually given me hope.
> 
> I have a 23 yr old son from my first marriage. I conceived him without batting an eye and had a totally normal pregnancy/birth. Although never in a position to TTC until I met my now partner, my super fertile family history and just plain ego I guess led me to believe I would conceive really fast again. FAIL lol.
> 
> I have learned so so much about my body in these past few years and for that I am grateful. I discovered my subclinical hypothyroidism (now controlled) and my fibroids (who knew?) etc etc. I feel like I've tried every supplement under the sun as well as charting, acupuncture, fertility yoga, fertility massage, living gluten free, dairy free, caffeine free, alcohol free blah blah blah. Hell, when we were in India in January, I made an offering at a Hindu fertility temple. Why not? :flower:
> 
> But you know what? I feel better than I have in years. My partner and I have grown closer. He has been my rock! And to conceive 3 times at my age is nothing to sneeze at!
> 
> We need ONE good egg. That's it. One. and I refuse to give up hope until I am flat out menopausal.
> 
> So after several weeks of eating rather badly for comfort reasons, and being a slug physically, I am cleaning up my diet again and getting back out to exercise. I re-started my morning ritual of a wheatgrass shot and spoonful of royal jelly. I've booked an acupuncture appointment for Monday and as soon as my HCG falls to normal, we will try again.
> 
> Sorry for the really long post! I really enjoyed reading your stories and they triggered so many things I wanted to say. :blush:

loving your positivity!!!!
My grandmother had my uncle at 42, after she died we found out she was actually 2 yrs older than she let on, grandad was her toy boy, 2 yrs her junior, or so he thought, she was 4 yrs older than him and so had my uncle at 44! He was the youngest of 5. I take inspiration from her.


----------



## Spoomie

Marathongirl, thanks for the vote of confidence, on both scores! I have tentatively made contact with my former coach (who knew of my mc and OCD attempts to get pregnant again....we are close!) and he welcomed me home like the prodigal son. I can feel the bit slipping ever closer to its home between my teeth and I may well be looking to claim some Vets prizes next year. Of course, don't be fooled for more than a millisecond, this is still part of my master plan to get so busy with my life that I fall pregnant like 'that' (insert click of fingers at this point) because I've taken the pressure off myself.......whatever!


----------



## mandy1971

Spoomie said:


> HI all
> 
> Marathongirl, thanks for asking about my running, it's going ok thanks. Managed another session this week after last week's hills and ran 20 min warm up followed by 10x1 min hard with 1 min recoveries and 10 min warm down. Felt good :thumbup:....in a painful way, and painful in a good way! I'm meeting up with an old training partner/adversary on Sunday for a long run; I've told her to think of running with me as an act of charitable giving to those less fortunate!!! :haha:
> 
> Supplements, where to begin?! Currently:
> 
> Levothyroxine 125mg (since 2001, generally well regulated)
> Viridian Pre-conception vitamin
> Fish oil
> CoQ10 600mg (since Jan 2012)
> DHEA 75mg (since mid 0211)
> Flaxseed oil
> 
> Bitten the dust along the way!!!:
> 
> B Complex (current multivitamin has about 5000% RDA B6 and/or B12)
> EPO
> Iron
> Magnesium
> Selenium
> Vitamin E
> Vitamin D
> L-Arginine
> Brewer's Yeast
> NAC
> Herbal medicine
> Acupuncture
> Reflexology
> Instead softcups
> Preseed
> ......plus about 10 other things that I've paid a fortune for and forgotten.
> 
> I actually plan to let all the supplements laspe as they run out as I have decided that none has really provided any benefit and have simply deprived my family of several thousand pounds along the way of trying to 'fix' myself since last mc. (One of my pet hates on BnB is those people who tune in 'to give us hope' with the magical ingredient they believe worked for them, usually after they've been ttc for all of 3 months!) In truth, after trying to get pregnant throughout 2010, I categorically recall having decided that this was just not meant to be in July of that year and then I fell pregnant in August. My mindset since the mc in November 2010 could not be more different to that 'que sera' attitude and I am certain that my biggest inhibitor has been stress and trying too hard. Attempting to get back to that laissez faire place is something I would love to do, but I know the damage is done and I must now learn to move forward from a very different place. Tough, but keep the faith ladies :hugs:
> 
> PS I am now hairy, grumpy and spotty, in fact, I'm amazed my husband can even be persuaded to BD at all!!! :haha: :haha:

:haha:


----------



## mandy1971

Bennysbaby said:


> :hugs:I am on my first day after O with mildly sore breast's today:thumbup:

Bennysbaby, you look so young!


----------



## never2late70

I'm 41 my husband is 39. We had only been trying for about 6 months, then just went staright to an RE March 8th because of my age.. SA was "superman" strength. HSG all clear. Vag US perfect. Labs well within range!

So I just finished yesterday my first round of Clomid 100mg CD3-7
Go in for my scan on Monday to check follie size.

Going to be doing the deed today and every other day!

Hoping for a first try Clomid/HSG baby! I read so many first time success stories on here and I'm afraid my expectations may be a little too high, but heck, I can't help it.

(I have 3 daughters 24-22-21 from my fisrt marriage. Husband now has no children) 

So far my fertility issue may just be my age..We shall see!

Prayers and baby dust to us all! Anxiously awaiting my first TWW :happydance: 

~Angie


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> I'm 41 my husband is 39. We had only been trying for about 6 months, then just went staright to an RE March 8th because of my age.. SA was "superman" strength. HSG all clear. Vag US perfect. Labs well within range!
> 
> So I just finished yesterday my first round of Clomid 100mg CD3-7
> Go in for my scan on Monday to check follie size.
> 
> Going to be doing the deed today and every other day!
> 
> Hoping for a first try Clomid/HSG baby! I read so many first time success stories on here and I'm afraid my expectations may be a little too high, but heck, I can't help it.
> 
> (I have 3 daughters 24-22-21 from my fisrt marriage. Husband now has no children)
> 
> So far my fertility issue may just be my age..We shall see!
> 
> Prayers and baby dust to us all! Anxiously awaiting my first TWW :happydance:
> 
> ~Angie

Welcome and may your stay be short. Good luck I was on Clomid but I didn't respond to it. Just a note, you might want to take it at night to lessen the affects of it.


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome to the new people xx


----------



## marathongirl

mrsp1969 said:


> welcome to the new people xx

Hello ladies! Welcome to the newbies!
Mrsp- you and I are almost in sync. I'm cd9 today. When do you usually o? I have on cd13 the last 2 cycles so... it's time to get to work!
How is everyone else?


----------



## LLbean

wow I never venture into new threads any more but HI THERE!!!

Yup 40+ here looking for my #2


----------



## Spoomie

LLbean said:


> wow I never venture into new threads any more but HI THERE!!!
> 
> Yup 40+ here looking for my #2

Hi Elizabeth, ditto! Good to see you :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> wow I never venture into new threads any more but HI THERE!!!
> 
> Yup 40+ here looking for my #2

Welcome LL.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies we dtd all weekend so hopefully something good will come of it. How is everyone?


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> welcome to the new people xx
> 
> Hello ladies! Welcome to the newbies!
> Mrsp- you and I are almost in sync. I'm cd9 today. When do you usually o? I have on cd13 the last 2 cycles so... it's time to get to work!
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK :flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> welcome to the new people xx
> 
> Hello ladies! Welcome to the newbies!
> Mrsp- you and I are almost in sync. I'm cd9 today. When do you usually o? I have on cd13 the last 2 cycles so... it's time to get to work!
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

i dont know anymore marathon girl i dont chart or anything anymore it was too stressful my afs range from 18 days to 67 last 1 af arrived cd17 the time b4 i ovulated cd38 so its pot luck for me lol xx


----------



## LLbean

HI SPOOMIE!

Hi Garnet...best of luck!!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's!

So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
So I my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:

I am CD 13 today and officilly in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!

I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.

Prayers and Blessings to us all!

Can't wait to see everyones results <3

~Angie


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's!
> 
> So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
> So I my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am CD 13 today and officilly in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!
> 
> I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyones results <3
> 
> ~Angie

Good Luck and baby sticky.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's!
> 
> So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
> So I my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am CD 13 today and officilly in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!
> 
> I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyones results <3
> 
> ~Angie

Good luck and Fx'd for a sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovely's!
> 
> So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
> So I my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am CD 13 today and officilly in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!
> 
> I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyones results <3
> 
> ~Angie

good luck fxed tightly for you xx


----------



## LLbean

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## peanutpup

Good luck never:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Mind if I join ladies ,am 44 trying for my fifth and last ,it's been six years and several losses but am determined to get my sticky this year ,:hugs::hugs:Good luck everyone ,:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Desperado167 said:


> Mind if I join ladies ,am 44 trying for my fifth and last ,it's been six years and several losses but am determined to get my sticky this year ,:hugs::hugs:Good luck everyone ,:hugs:

Welcome Despie. Fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Thank you all so much! Your support means everything to me!

Blessings and prayers for us all.

~Angie:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join ladies ,am 44 trying for my fifth and last ,it's been six years and several losses but am determined to get my sticky this year ,:hugs::hugs:Good luck everyone ,:hugs:
> 
> Welcome Despie. Fx'd for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Welcome Despie!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome despie good luck xxx


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
Any news??? Who is going to be the first one with a BFP????


----------



## never2late70

Ugh..I'm so confused. decided to take another OPK and sure enough, big fat smiley face. I am CD 14 today. I got my first smiley face on Sunday and had my trigger/IUI on Monday. Thought I would be done with the O by now. I have made my poor hubby DTD did since the HSG test last Wednesday. I don't know how much more the man can take. haha I told him I was sure after last night he could take a break..Bahaha! Is this "normal". I really hope today is the last day of + OPK's. Can't wait to see my husbands face tonight when I tell him "come on honey, 1 more time at it"

My RE told me test on on two weeks from Monday which will be the 17th :happydance:

my cycle is usually like clock work 25-27 days FX'D


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> Well ladies we dtd all weekend so hopefully something good will come of it. How is everyone?


FX'd Good job on DTD all weekend. I've had my hubby at it all week plus an IUI..haha Poor guys!

I'm testing around the 16th how about you?


----------



## LLbean

Welcome Despie!!!!!!!!!

Never2Late, not sure if your trigger is different than the one you get with IVF but the IVF one takes 7 to 10 days to leave the body


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Any news??? Who is going to be the first one with a BFP????

hi garnet we all deserve our bfps i think i have given up hope ov ever seeing 1 why was it with my 3 older children i only had to look at a **** and be pregnant lol xx


----------



## mrsp1969

does any1 know if having a c section can caurse fertility problems i had 1 9 years ago with my youngest and cant help thinking thats the problem xx


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Ugh..I'm so confused. decided to take another OPK and sure enough, big fat smiley face. I am CD 14 today. I got my first smiley face on Sunday and had my trigger/IUI on Monday. Thought I would be done with the O by now. I have made my poor hubby DTD did since the HSG test last Wednesday. I don't know how much more the man can take. haha I told him I was sure after last night he could take a break..Bahaha! Is this "normal". I really hope today is the last day of + OPK's. Can't wait to see my husbands face tonight when I tell him "come on honey, 1 more time at it"
> 
> My RE told me test on on two weeks from Monday which will be the 17th :happydance:
> 
> my cycle is usually like clock work 25-27 days FX'D

I get AF on 15th or 16th. I am like clock work too. Once though when I was on my first cycle of clomid, I was a week late and I thought I was pregnant but I wasn't and i was very disapointed. So I don't test until about a week after AF doesn't show up...


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we dtd all weekend so hopefully something good will come of it. How is everyone?
> 
> 
> FX'd Good job on DTD all weekend. I've had my hubby at it all week plus an IUI..haha Poor guys!
> 
> I'm testing around the 16th how about you?Click to expand...

Yup husband is worn out too. He gets too tired doing everynite but he is totally fear of me going back to work so he is determined to get me pregnant..:flower:


----------



## LLbean

mrsp1969 said:


> does any1 know if having a c section can caurse fertility problems i had 1 9 years ago with my youngest and cant help thinking thats the problem xx

unless you had your tubes tied while at it I don't see how. Or any mishaps?


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh..I'm so confused. decided to take another OPK and sure enough, big fat smiley face. I am CD 14 today. I got my first smiley face on Sunday and had my trigger/IUI on Monday. Thought I would be done with the O by now. I have made my poor hubby DTD did since the HSG test last Wednesday. I don't know how much more the man can take. haha I told him I was sure after last night he could take a break..Bahaha! Is this "normal". I really hope today is the last day of + OPK's. Can't wait to see my husbands face tonight when I tell him "come on honey, 1 more time at it"
> 
> My RE told me test on on two weeks from Monday which will be the 17th :happydance:
> 
> my cycle is usually like clock work 25-27 days FX'D
> 
> I get AF on 15th or 16th. I am like clock work too. Once though when I was on my first cycle of clomid, I was a week late and I thought I was pregnant but I wasn't and i was very disapointed. So I don't test until about a week after AF doesn't show up...Click to expand...


I know I will just be crushed if I get a BFN:nope: But its impossible not to be so excited. I will try to hold off on testing as long as possible..ya right! Who am I trying to kid..:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> does any1 know if having a c section can caurse fertility problems i had 1 9 years ago with my youngest and cant help thinking thats the problem xx

I had a Saline Ultrasound done this summer to see if there were any rips in my lining from my last C-section, 3 years ago but that wasn 't the problem..:growlmad:


----------



## Deco

Hello everyone. I'm 44 and TTC for the first time ever. I'm in my first cycle so just started, but it's been a whirlwind month of research, reading, and obsessing. Meanwhile, I'm keeping my TTC efforts 100% confidential from family and friends (well, except from my BF, of course), so it's been a very strange month. Anyone who knows me even remotely would drop dead on the spot to know that _I'm deliberately trying_ to conceive. It's like hearing that George Clooney is deliberately looking for a wife. Yes, it would be that shocking.

Meanwhile, in many ways, my (thus far short) journey is probably very similar to many of yours. I, MissKnowItAllOmniscientBiotchFromHell_, had no clue_ that I'd have difficulty getting knocked up. I simply assumed that since I was healthy, active, a veritable Energizer Bunny, way too young and immature for my age, and regularly menstruating, that I'd conceive quickly. Little did I know that I was in a whole new category of womanhood all of a sudden. Apparently this is a very well kept secret, because not a soul ever told me anything about the quality and quantity of my eggs diving off a cliff past 40. I only found this out within the last month when I started researching what I need to do to prepare for pregnancy, only to read over and over and over again what has become a very tired mantra of "Oh Yeah, good luck :thumbup:".

But I wouldn't be here if, like all of you ladies, I took the dour statistics and morbid naysaying to heart. I'm not saying I don't believe the statistics. Only that we don't need to be deterred by them. Because if there is anything I have noticed about the most successful people I know, it is not necessarily that they are super-gifted or super-smart, or super-lucky. What they are is undeterred by disappointment or terrible odds. I was not deterred by the nasty-ass nurse at my OB/GYN who took my call about scheduling my Day 3 panels. I could practically hear her over the phone slapping her HazMat suit on upon learning my age, as though she would catch the sterility plague from me through the phone lines.

So, BF and I are embarking on this journey together and hoping for the best, but we're prepared for disappointment and ultimately no baby. Despite wanting this baby more than anything else in the world, I've also made my peace with it perhaps not being my destiny, and I can accept that. I have drilled into BF that this could take a very long time, and be frought with heartbreak. I told him "COUNT ON at least two miscarriages. You have to be prepared for that. At our age, that's what we're signing up for." He warned me that even one miscarriage will take a huge emotional toll. I said I was prepared to pay that price in order to get to the one baby that makes it through healthy. 

What I am doing to improve my chances:

charting
OPK
Chinese herbs from my acupuncturist
Weekly acupuncture with a certified fertility specialist 
folic acid 
will soon start on other supplements, such as CoQ10, L-Arginine, L-Cartinie, royal jelly, Bee pollen, etc.
Have gone 100% cold turkey on all caffeine and alcohol [I've been a coffee addict since 14, heretofore non-functional without 4 shots of espresso in the morning] 
Cut waaaaaay back on glutens; more veggies and fruits
I gave up refined sugar 2 years ago, so that persists
I switched 1% milk with whole milk
Pilates 3 times a week to improve core power and enhance flexibility/stability

That's it so far. Sorry for the long post.

And does anyone else read BFN and BFP in their heads as Big Effing Negative/Positive? I don't know why I replace Fat with an unspeakable word. It must be that immaturity I already fessed up to....

Wishing all of you your heart's desire.


----------



## never2late70

Deco said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 44 and TTC for the first time ever. I'm in my first cycle so just started, but it's been a whirlwind month of research, reading, and obsessing. Meanwhile, I'm keeping my TTC efforts 100% confidential from family and friends (well, except from my BF, of course), so it's been a very strange month. Anyone who knows me even remotely would drop dead on the spot to know that _I'm deliberately trying_ to conceive. It's like hearing that George Clooney is deliberately looking for a wife. Yes, it would be that shocking.
> 
> Meanwhile, in many ways, my (thus far short) journey is probably very similar to many of yours. I, MissKnowItAllOmniscientBiotchFromHell_, had no clue_ that I'd have difficulty getting knocked up. I simply assumed that since I was healthy, active, a veritable Energizer Bunny, way too young and immature for my age, and regularly menstruating, that I'd conceive quickly. Little did I know that I was in a whole new category of womanhood all of a sudden. Apparently this is a very well kept secret, because not a soul ever told me anything about the quality and quantity of my eggs diving off a cliff past 40. I only found this out within the last month when I started researching what I need to do to prepare for pregnancy, only to read over and over and over again what has become a very tired mantra of "Oh Yeah, good luck :thumbup:".
> 
> But I wouldn't be here if, like all of you ladies, I took the dour statistics and morbid naysaying to heart. I'm not saying I don't believe the statistics. Only that we don't need to be deterred by them. Because if there is anything I have noticed about the most successful people I know, it is not necessarily that they are super-gifted or super-smart, or super-lucky. What they are is undeterred by disappointment or terrible odds. I was not deterred by the nasty-ass nurse at my OB/GYN who took my call about scheduling my Day 3 panels. I could practically hear her over the phone slapping her HazMat suit on upon learning my age, as though she would catch the sterility plague from me through the phone lines.
> 
> So, BF and I are embarking on this journey together and hoping for the best, but we're prepared for disappointment and ultimately no baby. Despite wanting this baby more than anything else in the world, I've also made my peace with it perhaps not being my destiny, and I can accept that. I have drilled into BF that this could take a very long time, and be frought with heartbreak. I told him "COUNT ON at least two miscarriages. You have to be prepared for that. At our age, that's what we're signing up for." He warned me that even one miscarriage will take a huge emotional toll. I said I was prepared to pay that price in order to get to the one baby that makes it through healthy.
> 
> What I am doing to improve my chances:
> 
> charting
> OPK
> Chinese herbs from my acupuncturist
> Weekly acupuncture with a certified fertility specialist
> folic acid
> will soon start on other supplements, such as CoQ10, L-Arginine, L-Cartinie, royal jelly, Bee pollen, etc.
> Have gone 100% cold turkey on all caffeine and alcohol [I've been a coffee addict since 14, heretofore non-functional without 4 shots of espresso in the morning]
> Cut waaaaaay back on glutens; more veggies and fruits
> I gave up refined sugar 2 years ago, so that persists
> I switched 1% milk with whole milk
> Pilates 3 times a week to improve core power and enhance flexibility/stability
> 
> That's it so far. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> And does anyone else read BFN and BFP in their heads as Big Effing Negative/Positive? I don't know why I replace Fat with an unspeakable word. It must be that immaturity I already fessed up to....
> 
> Wishing all of you your heart's desire.

Welcome Deco! :flower:

I really enjoyed reading your post. Writer by chance? 
I am like you only 41 and the hubby and I are not telling anyone until we make it past 3 months after the BFP. I'm surprised that your FS has not immediately started you on medications or triggers or IUI. Have you had any labs yet or and HSG. My hubby and I tried on our own for 6 months then because of my age went to my RE (Reproductive Endocrinologist) Saw him on March 8th. Recieved my first set of labs and Vag ultrasound. Was put on 100mg Clomid on CD 3-7 Had my HSG on 3/28/12 (tubes all clear) (plus my RE says an HSG increases your chances because it clears all the cobwebs out of your tubes) haha love my Dr! Then Monday 4/2/12 I got my Ovidrel trigger injection at 9:00am and our first IUI at 2:00pm. We have been doing the deed since 3/28/12 (poor hubby) I will make him do it again tonight then give him a rest. My RE told me to test for pregnancy on the 16th :happydance:


I have 3 daughters in their twenty's from my fist marriage and my hubby has none. I'm hoping that all these extras my RE has given us will boost our chances!!


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome Deco!! I am 42 and will be 43 in Sept. so am in the same boat. Just hoping for the 1 good egg!! I also do the Chinese herbs and acupuncture and think it really helps! I did get a BFP last Sept but had a mc at 12 weeks and have been trying ever since. Good luck to you!


----------



## Garnet

Welcome Deco,
You know it would be wonderful if someone in this group would carry and deliver a baby at our age. There are at least two women on the 35 +pregnancy section that had a baby at 43,44 after several MC so we do have a wee bit of hope. I had a baby at 39/40 but have had 2 MC and 1D &E and we are trying one more time then stopping at 45. Want to wish you luck and maybe you will be a lucky one.


----------



## LLbean

Deco best of luck. We do have Miss_C who succeeded naturally and she will turn 44 in May so, it is possible. She is due to have her little baby in mid July!


----------



## Garnet

I didn't realize Miss C was 43. Well then it is 3 ladies. Sabrinkat and Vintage 67 were both 44 when giving birth. Yeah for Miss C.


----------



## Deco

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. It's good to have others to talk to, especially when we are not confiding in anyone in our non-virtual lives.

*never2late1970*, I'm not a writer though would love to be :) 
I have not had HSG, or anything other than the Day 3 tests. I went straight to an acupuncturist. She is the fertility specialist. Apparently there are only 100 acupuncturists in the country with the specialized fertility certification, or so they say. She believes that TCM can improve egg quality, so she has given me a wee bitty chance.

I am not on any meds as I haven't actually seen a doctor yet. I have my annual with my OB/GYN on Monday, so that's when I plan to get the process started. Assuming I don't fire their ass because of the grotesque unprofessionalism of the fool Nurse. I am perfectly capable of understanding statistics and odds, and don't tolerate grandiose presumptuousness about the unworthiness of my cause.

I've decided that the most invasive I'm willing to go is medicated IUI, and that I'll give it 2 years before relenting. But first I have to see what my doc says on Monday, and I'll take it from there.

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## mrsp1969

Deco said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 44 and TTC for the first time ever. I'm in my first cycle so just started, but it's been a whirlwind month of research, reading, and obsessing. Meanwhile, I'm keeping my TTC efforts 100% confidential from family and friends (well, except from my BF, of course), so it's been a very strange month. Anyone who knows me even remotely would drop dead on the spot to know that _I'm deliberately trying_ to conceive. It's like hearing that George Clooney is deliberately looking for a wife. Yes, it would be that shocking.
> 
> Meanwhile, in many ways, my (thus far short) journey is probably very similar to many of yours. I, MissKnowItAllOmniscientBiotchFromHell_, had no clue_ that I'd have difficulty getting knocked up. I simply assumed that since I was healthy, active, a veritable Energizer Bunny, way too young and immature for my age, and regularly menstruating, that I'd conceive quickly. Little did I know that I was in a whole new category of womanhood all of a sudden. Apparently this is a very well kept secret, because not a soul ever told me anything about the quality and quantity of my eggs diving off a cliff past 40. I only found this out within the last month when I started researching what I need to do to prepare for pregnancy, only to read over and over and over again what has become a very tired mantra of "Oh Yeah, good luck :thumbup:".
> 
> But I wouldn't be here if, like all of you ladies, I took the dour statistics and morbid naysaying to heart. I'm not saying I don't believe the statistics. Only that we don't need to be deterred by them. Because if there is anything I have noticed about the most successful people I know, it is not necessarily that they are super-gifted or super-smart, or super-lucky. What they are is undeterred by disappointment or terrible odds. I was not deterred by the nasty-ass nurse at my OB/GYN who took my call about scheduling my Day 3 panels. I could practically hear her over the phone slapping her HazMat suit on upon learning my age, as though she would catch the sterility plague from me through the phone lines.
> 
> So, BF and I are embarking on this journey together and hoping for the best, but we're prepared for disappointment and ultimately no baby. Despite wanting this baby more than anything else in the world, I've also made my peace with it perhaps not being my destiny, and I can accept that. I have drilled into BF that this could take a very long time, and be frought with heartbreak. I told him "COUNT ON at least two miscarriages. You have to be prepared for that. At our age, that's what we're signing up for." He warned me that even one miscarriage will take a huge emotional toll. I said I was prepared to pay that price in order to get to the one baby that makes it through healthy.
> 
> What I am doing to improve my chances:
> 
> charting
> OPK
> Chinese herbs from my acupuncturist
> Weekly acupuncture with a certified fertility specialist
> folic acid
> will soon start on other supplements, such as CoQ10, L-Arginine, L-Cartinie, royal jelly, Bee pollen, etc.
> Have gone 100% cold turkey on all caffeine and alcohol [I've been a coffee addict since 14, heretofore non-functional without 4 shots of espresso in the morning]
> Cut waaaaaay back on glutens; more veggies and fruits
> I gave up refined sugar 2 years ago, so that persists
> I switched 1% milk with whole milk
> Pilates 3 times a week to improve core power and enhance flexibility/stability
> 
> That's it so far. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> And does anyone else read BFN and BFP in their heads as Big Effing Negative/Positive? I don't know why I replace Fat with an unspeakable word. It must be that immaturity I already fessed up to....
> 
> Wishing all of you your heart's desire.

welcome deco i hope you get ur bfp i myself took it for granted that i could easily get pregnant i had my coil removed 21 months ago changed from full time to pt work all in preperation for the baby i would have 9 months later and here i am 21 cycles later still trying and praying xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Welcome Deco,
> You know it would be wonderful if someone in this group would carry and deliver a baby at our age. There are at least two women on the 35 +pregnancy section that had a baby at 43,44 after several MC so we do have a wee bit of hope. I had a baby at 39/40 but have had 2 MC and 1D &E and we are trying one more time then stopping at 45. Want to wish you luck and maybe you will be a lucky one.

i still have a bit of hope left 4 of my school friends on facebook have had babys this year the last 1 on tuesday i am happy for them but wish with all my heart it could be my turn a lot ov people have asked why i want another at my age well i was in a violent relationship for 25 years i finally plucked up the courage to leave and by fate met up with 1 ov my best friends from my teens mark when we both confessed how strong our feeling for each other had been back then but i was too shy and silly to say anything and he was the same he truely is my soulmate we so would love to have a baby together he has 3 daughters and i have 2 sons and a daughter fxed we all get our wish xx


----------



## never2late70

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Deco,
> You know it would be wonderful if someone in this group would carry and deliver a baby at our age. There are at least two women on the 35 +pregnancy section that had a baby at 43,44 after several MC so we do have a wee bit of hope. I had a baby at 39/40 but have had 2 MC and 1D &E and we are trying one more time then stopping at 45. Want to wish you luck and maybe you will be a lucky one.
> 
> i still have a bit of hope left 4 of my school friends on facebook have had babys this year the last 1 on tuesday i am happy for them but wish with all my heart it could be my turn a lot ov people have asked why i want another at my age well i was in a violent relationship for 25 years i finally plucked up the courage to leave and by fate met up with 1 ov my best friends from my teens mark when we both confessed how strong our feeling for each other had been back then but i was too shy and silly to say anything and he was the same he truely is my soulmate we so would love to have a baby together he has 3 daughters and i have 2 sons and a daughter fxed we all get our wish xxClick to expand...

FX'D :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Deco,
> You know it would be wonderful if someone in this group would carry and deliver a baby at our age. There are at least two women on the 35 +pregnancy section that had a baby at 43,44 after several MC so we do have a wee bit of hope. I had a baby at 39/40 but have had 2 MC and 1D &E and we are trying one more time then stopping at 45. Want to wish you luck and maybe you will be a lucky one.
> 
> i still have a bit of hope left 4 of my school friends on facebook have had babys this year the last 1 on tuesday i am happy for them but wish with all my heart it could be my turn a lot ov people have asked why i want another at my age well i was in a violent relationship for 25 years i finally plucked up the courage to leave and by fate met up with 1 ov my best friends from my teens mark when we both confessed how strong our feeling for each other had been back then but i was too shy and silly to say anything and he was the same he truely is my soulmate we so would love to have a baby together he has 3 daughters and i have 2 sons and a daughter fxed we all get our wish xxClick to expand...

That is wonderful. I was married before when I was younger and had two older kids then met my husband at 35 and had two kids but we have been trying for our third and final for 3 years...:happydance:


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Deco,
> You know it would be wonderful if someone in this group would carry and deliver a baby at our age. There are at least two women on the 35 +pregnancy section that had a baby at 43,44 after several MC so we do have a wee bit of hope. I had a baby at 39/40 but have had 2 MC and 1D &E and we are trying one more time then stopping at 45. Want to wish you luck and maybe you will be a lucky one.
> 
> i still have a bit of hope left 4 of my school friends on facebook have had babys this year the last 1 on tuesday i am happy for them but wish with all my heart it could be my turn a lot ov people have asked why i want another at my age well i was in a violent relationship for 25 years i finally plucked up the courage to leave and by fate met up with 1 ov my best friends from my teens mark when we both confessed how strong our feeling for each other had been back then but i was too shy and silly to say anything and he was the same he truely is my soulmate we so would love to have a baby together he has 3 daughters and i have 2 sons and a daughter fxed we all get our wish xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is wonderful. I was married before when I was younger and had two older kids then met my husband at 35 and had two kids but we have been trying for our third and final for 3 years...:happydance:Click to expand...

i really hope this is both our turns this year i went to see a medium 5 years ago was really strange she told me i would meet up with my soulmate again has i had known him but missed my chance and she saw me with a baby boy the 1st part came true i hope she is right about the baby xx


----------



## LLbean

FXd for you, what a sweet story


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> i really hope this is both our turns this year i went to see a medium 5 years ago was really strange she told me i would meet up with my soulmate again has i had known him but missed my chance and she saw me with a baby boy the 1st part came true i hope she is right about the baby xx

Yours is a very heartwarming story. Not the early party, but where you are now, and hopefully even more where you are headed from here. I am so believing your medium!

My prior relationship began when I was 22 and lasted 20 years. We were never married, as I couldn't for the life of me envision him as a husband, much less a father. He was a typical self-obsessed narcissist/sociopath. Not what I thought of as a nurturing father type. Our relationship ended when I was 42 (he, at 48, left me for our 32 year old massage therapist who gave us massages at our house once a week.... gives new meaning to "happy ending" :winkwink:). The breakup was harrowing and bone-chilling, but while it was going on, I never breathed a word about it to anyone. And yet out of the blue and without any clue on what was going on, my sister had two back to back vivid dreams that my ex and I were breaking up. Months later when I told her my ex and I were over, I also commented for the first time that she had forseen it and her dreams were true. I said "dang, sis, from now on I'm gonna be watching your dreams like a HAWK!!"

It wasn't until I met my current dude that I started wanting kids. he is such an awesome dad, and such an awesome mate to me, that I have for the first time in my life wanted a child, a family with someone. And of course, creepy dream sister strikes again! She had a dream less than a year ago that I was hugely pregnant, and walking about very pleased with myself and completely chill about the situation. In her dream, she's stunned because this is so contrary to what she knows of me and can't imagine how I could have let that happen to me. And she's even more stunned by how matter of fact and pleased I am with my state. I'm very much hoping I can someday reveal to her that that dream was prescient as well. But whether her psyche was seeing the future or picking up on my hidden desires, the fact remains that even wanting a child (whether or not I succeed in my mission) has already changed me forever.


----------



## mrsp1969

Deco said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> i really hope this is both our turns this year i went to see a medium 5 years ago was really strange she told me i would meet up with my soulmate again has i had known him but missed my chance and she saw me with a baby boy the 1st part came true i hope she is right about the baby xx
> 
> Yours is a very heartwarming story. Not the early party, but where you are now, and hopefully even more where you are headed from here. I am so believing your medium!
> 
> My prior relationship began when I was 22 and lasted 20 years. We were never married, as I couldn't for the life of me envision him as a husband, much less a father. He was a typical self-obsessed narcissist/sociopath. Not what I thought of as a nurturing father type. Our relationship ended when I was 42 (he, at 48, left me for our 32 year old massage therapist who gave us massages at our house once a week.... gives new meaning to "happy ending" :winkwink:). The breakup was harrowing and bone-chilling, but while it was going on, I never breathed a word about it to anyone. And yet out of the blue and without any clue on what was going on, my sister had two back to back vivid dreams that my ex and I were breaking up. Months later when I told her my ex and I were over, I also commented for the first time that she had forseen it and her dreams were true. I said "dang, sis, from now on I'm gonna be watching your dreams like a HAWK!!"
> 
> It wasn't until I met my current dude that I started wanting kids. he is such an awesome dad, and such an awesome mate to me, that I have for the first time in my life wanted a child, a family with someone. And of course, creepy dream sister strikes again! She had a dream less than a year ago that I was hugely pregnant, and walking about very pleased with myself and completely chill about the situation. In her dream, she's stunned because this is so contrary to what she knows of me and can't imagine how I could have let that happen to me. And she's even more stunned by how matter of fact and pleased I am with my state. I'm very much hoping I can someday reveal to her that that dream was prescient as well. But whether her psyche was seeing the future or picking up on my hidden desires, the fact remains that even wanting a child (whether or not I succeed in my mission) has already changed me forever.Click to expand...

:hugs:
ireally really hope that it comes true for you xxx


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
How it going? AFM: I am moody as heck but tired maybe I just need coffee this morning...Also my ovaries hurt....


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> How it going? AFM: I am moody as heck but tired maybe I just need coffee this morning...Also my ovaries hurt....

morning garnet xx im feeling nothing at all i hope its not going to be another long 1 for me by cd 13 my boobs are usually hurting but zilch x


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I was tossing and turning all night so I am beat!


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> How it going? AFM: I am moody as heck but tired maybe I just need coffee this morning...Also my ovaries hurt....
> 
> morning garnet xx im feeling nothing at all i hope its not going to be another long 1 for me by cd 13 my boobs are usually hurting but zilch xClick to expand...

:shrug::cry::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Deco and welcome :hi: - your post could almost have been written by me :haha:

I did manage to get pg at 44 but had an m/c just over a month ago. I'm now waiting to try again but it is tricky as I have to be able to get to my volunteer ex 70 miles away at the drop of an OPK! I had one anovulatory cycle after the m/c and thought this was one too but it seems I might O today or tomorrow. Am hoping tomorrow is not too late to go try catch the egg as he is not free today.

Anyway, you seem to have it all sorted! it took me 9 tries to get pg which I was pretty happy about (although might not have been at the point in time I decided I wanted a :baby:) so I am still optimistic this might happen if I can only have :sex: at the right time!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Deco and welcome :hi: - your post could almost have been written by me :haha:
> 
> I did manage to get pg at 44 but had an m/c just over a month ago. I'm now waiting to try again but it is tricky as I have to be able to get to my volunteer ex 70 miles away at the drop of an OPK! I had one anovulatory cycle after the m/c and thought this was one too but it seems I might O today or tomorrow. Am hoping tomorrow is not too late to go try catch the egg as he is not free today.
> 
> Anyway, you seem to have it all sorted! it took me 9 tries to get pg which I was pretty happy about (although might not have been at the point in time I decided I wanted a :baby:) so I am still optimistic this might happen if I can only have :sex: at the right time!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

hi butterfly i read your ttc blog and i suffer from anulvatory cycles too my longest being 92 days strange how they only started when i am ttc xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi MrsP, I'm hoping this month i have broken it as I got a +OPK today at last. I think it is all delayed from my m/c but hopefully things can get back to normal now :hugs:


----------



## Stephie7

Hello, I've been reading some posts and wanted to join in. I am freshly initiated into the 40/40 club and my DH will be 42 next month. We are still newlyweds with a total of 5 boys (19, 15, 11, 11, 11 (twins in there)) and wanting a child together (preferably a girl..lol). We have been ttc the past 2 years and became concerned a year ago when it didn't happen right away. The first summer I had an uncomfortable HSG because my cervix was a little closed due to scar tissue but everything looked perfect. Then we moved on to DH SA , where he lost the $100 bet and found that the swimmers were a lil slow and morphology wasn't that great. Dr. suggested IUI and vitamins. So, DH loaded up on his vitamins to improve swimmners, his b/p, and the fact that he smokes cigs...ughhh. He's been taking CoQ10, Fish Oil, Vit E, Multivitamin and his b/p meds. He did that from December and still taking them. I've been taking prenatal vitamins for 2 years and just started extra folic acid per Dr orders and lowered my b/p dosage with my Dr. Oh yeah...I also have FIBROMYALGIA, arthritis and back pain issues, but I'm a soldier. I had complete labs done and a saline HSG and I'm looking good and not pre-menopausal for a 40yr old newbie...even though I have been experiencing nite sweats, cycles are changing by a few days, and PMS (sorry babe) :loopy:. I eat pretty well and have been trying to work out to lose weight and make it easier to push thru my painful days. DH swimmers on new SA are almost like Phelps now but still needs improving on morphology. While getting the results Friday, of new labs, Dr. states that we should start IUI on my next cycle, so... I mentioned I was on day 3 of cycle and should we start IUI process now. DH shouts yes before Dr could agree! So, I had my u/s, labs and will start clomid, for extra help, tomorrow night. Then another u/s on the 13th , etc etc. I have read & researched so much info, prayed and now I'm kind of relaxed and a little more confident...suprisingly. DH is acting all crazy about it and rushing me..lol! This is our first try with IUI and clomid. Hubby is supposed to try Proxeed or Conception XR. I'm hoping to remain calm and not get all worked up but in my mind time is ticking and WE REALLY WANT A GIRL!! [-0<


----------



## mrsp1969

Stephie7 said:


> Hello, I've been reading some posts and wanted to join in. I am freshly initiated into the 40/40 club and my DH will be 42 next month. We are still newlyweds with a total of 5 boys (19, 15, 11, 11, 11 (twins in there)) and wanting a child together (preferably a girl..lol). We have been ttc the past 2 years and became concerned a year ago when it didn't happen right away. The first summer I had an uncomfortable HSG because my cervix was a little closed due to scar tissue but everything looked perfect. Then we moved on to DH SA , where he lost the $100 bet and found that the swimmers were a lil slow and morphology wasn't that great. Dr. suggested IUI and vitamins. So, DH loaded up on his vitamins to improve swimmners, his b/p, and the fact that he smokes cigs...ughhh. He's been taking CoQ10, Fish Oil, Vit E, Multivitamin and his b/p meds. He did that from December and still taking them. I've been taking prenatal vitamins for 2 years and just started extra folic acid per Dr orders and lowered my b/p dosage with my Dr. Oh yeah...I also have FIBROMYALGIA, arthritis and back pain issues, but I'm a soldier. I had complete labs done and a saline HSG and I'm looking good and not pre-menopausal for a 40yr old newbie...even though I have been experiencing nite sweats, cycles are changing by a few days, and PMS (sorry babe) :loopy:. I eat pretty well and have been trying to work out to lose weight and make it easier to push thru my painful days. DH swimmers on new SA are almost like Phelps now but still needs improving on morphology. While getting the results Friday, of new labs, Dr. states that we should start IUI on my next cycle, so... I mentioned I was on day 3 of cycle and should we start IUI process now. DH shouts yes before Dr could agree! So, I had my u/s, labs and will start clomid, for extra help, tomorrow night. Then another u/s on the 13th , etc etc. I have read & researched so much info, prayed and now I'm kind of relaxed and a little more confident...suprisingly. DH is acting all crazy about it and rushing me..lol! This is our first try with IUI and clomid. Hubby is supposed to try Proxeed or Conception XR. I'm hoping to remain calm and not get all worked up but in my mind time is ticking and WE REALLY WANT A GIRL!! [-0<

hi welcome stephie good luck fxed xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi MrsP, I'm hoping this month i have broken it as I got a +OPK today at last. I think it is all delayed from my m/c but hopefully things can get back to normal now :hugs:[/Q i used to be regular every 28 days then in august they went wacky ive had 3 anulvatory cycles since then and this 1s looking the same :cry: xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsP, I'm hoping this month i have broken it as I got a +OPK today at last. I think it is all delayed from my m/c but hopefully things can get back to normal now :hugs:[/Q i used to be regular every 28 days then in august they went wacky ive had 3 anulvatory cycles since then and this 1s looking the same :cry: xx
> 
> ive had bloodtests done and im not menapausal so god knows whats happening xxClick to expand...


----------



## Butterfly67

mrsp1969 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsP, I'm hoping this month i have broken it as I got a +OPK today at last. I think it is all delayed from my m/c but hopefully things can get back to normal now :hugs:
> 
> i used to be regular every 28 days then in august they went wacky ive had 3 anulvatory cycles since then and this 1s looking the same :cry: xxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mrs P, I can't remember (sorry, going senile :haha:) are they giving you clomid then to try and get you to ovulate?

:hi: hi Stephie and welcome :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Stephie7 said:


> Hello, I've been reading some posts and wanted to join in. I am freshly initiated into the 40/40 club and my DH will be 42 next month. We are still newlyweds with a total of 5 boys (19, 15, 11, 11, 11 (twins in there)) and wanting a child together (preferably a girl..lol). We have been ttc the past 2 years and became concerned a year ago when it didn't happen right away. The first summer I had an uncomfortable HSG because my cervix was a little closed due to scar tissue but everything looked perfect. Then we moved on to DH SA , where he lost the $100 bet and found that the swimmers were a lil slow and morphology wasn't that great. Dr. suggested IUI and vitamins. So, DH loaded up on his vitamins to improve swimmners, his b/p, and the fact that he smokes cigs...ughhh. He's been taking CoQ10, Fish Oil, Vit E, Multivitamin and his b/p meds. He did that from December and still taking them. I've been taking prenatal vitamins for 2 years and just started extra folic acid per Dr orders and lowered my b/p dosage with my Dr. Oh yeah...I also have FIBROMYALGIA, arthritis and back pain issues, but I'm a soldier. I had complete labs done and a saline HSG and I'm looking good and not pre-menopausal for a 40yr old newbie...even though I have been experiencing nite sweats, cycles are changing by a few days, and PMS (sorry babe) :loopy:. I eat pretty well and have been trying to work out to lose weight and make it easier to push thru my painful days. DH swimmers on new SA are almost like Phelps now but still needs improving on morphology. While getting the results Friday, of new labs, Dr. states that we should start IUI on my next cycle, so... I mentioned I was on day 3 of cycle and should we start IUI process now. DH shouts yes before Dr could agree! So, I had my u/s, labs and will start clomid, for extra help, tomorrow night. Then another u/s on the 13th , etc etc. I have read & researched so much info, prayed and now I'm kind of relaxed and a little more confident...suprisingly. DH is acting all crazy about it and rushing me..lol! This is our first try with IUI and clomid. Hubby is supposed to try Proxeed or Conception XR. I'm hoping to remain calm and not get all worked up but in my mind time is ticking and WE REALLY WANT A GIRL!! [-0<


Welcome and good luck.:hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Butterfly67 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsP, I'm hoping this month i have broken it as I got a +OPK today at last. I think it is all delayed from my m/c but hopefully things can get back to normal now :hugs:
> 
> i used to be regular every 28 days then in august they went wacky ive had 3 anulvatory cycles since then and this 1s looking the same :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Mrs P, I can't remember (sorry, going senile :haha:) are they giving you clomid then to try and get you to ovulate?
> 
> :hi: hi Stephie and welcome :hugs:Click to expand...

no i cant get anything cos of my age and already having children i cant even get a referral to a fertility specialist and cant afford to go private so im on my own i do ovulate sumtimes has bloodtests have shown my partners sa was low but i do think i have other problems ive not had a wiff ov a bfp in 20 cycles and we dtd exactly on time but nothing its so frustrating when i see people i know moaning cos they got pregnant by accident wow an accident i would love to have xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Have you tried soy to help you ovulate MrsP?


----------



## mrsp1969

Butterfly67 said:


> Have you tried soy to help you ovulate MrsP?

hi butterfly yes i tried soy from november to feb 1st 3 cycles af arrived cd22 then 4th af arrived cd 56 so im only taking folic acid at the moment im sure my tubes are blocked lol but will never know xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, mind if I join you on the odd occasion? 

I'm ntnp I think!!!! 

Bit of background, i'm 43, dh is 33, I have an 18yr old ds and we have a 5yr old ds together. I've had 3 mc's in the past yr, first at 5wks, second at 9wks, 3rd at 11+1 wks. Last one hit me really hard. Got appointment with recurrent mc nurse on tuesday. We went on holiday a week after ERPC to Thailand and have decided to move there for one year so I can get my head together as I hate my job, have had a really crappy year and need to get away from the real world for a while. While I was pg I had really bad hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) had it with both my boys too and swore that I could never go through a pg again as I was so ill. BUT now that i've lost my baby I'm not sure I can not ttc again. Dh wants us to wait till we get to Thailand in July before we ttc so it doesn't prevent the move out there, but we're not preventing so I guess he's not totally against me falling pg now. I on the other hand have no idea what I want to do. I'm so scared of falling pg again, partly due to hyperemesis but mostly because I can't go through another mc, but am also scared of not fullfilling my dream. So I think we're currently ntnp. It's great to see some ladies my age ttc and I was also shocked that I was 'old' in the fertility world. I'm a nurse and I had no idea, so it really is a well kept secret. 

Good luck to you all and I hope you get your sticky beans soon xx


----------



## marathongirl

Donna210369 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you on the odd occasion?
> 
> I'm ntnp I think!!!!
> 
> Bit of background, i'm 43, dh is 33, I have an 18yr old ds and we have a 5yr old ds together. I've had 3 mc's in the past yr, first at 5wks, second at 9wks, 3rd at 11+1 wks. Last one hit me really hard. Got appointment with recurrent mc nurse on tuesday. We went on holiday a week after ERPC to Thailand and have decided to move there for one year so I can get my head together as I hate my job, have had a really crappy year and need to get away from the real world for a while. While I was pg I had really bad hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) had it with both my boys too and swore that I could never go through a pg again as I was so ill. BUT now that i've lost my baby I'm not sure I can not ttc again. Dh wants us to wait till we get to Thailand in July before we ttc so it doesn't prevent the move out there, but we're not preventing so I guess he's not totally against me falling pg now. I on the other hand have no idea what I want to do. I'm so scared of falling pg again, partly due to hyperemesis but mostly because I can't go through another mc, but am also scared of not fullfilling my dream. So I think we're currently ntnp. It's great to see some ladies my age ttc and I was also shocked that I was 'old' in the fertility world. I'm a nurse and I had no idea, so it really is a well kept secret.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I hope you get your sticky beans soon xx

Welcome Donna:flower:
So sorry for your losses:hugs: no one could ever imagine the pain unless they have been through it. I am 42 and had a mc last Nov at 12 weeks. I was devastated and have been TTC since with 2 other chemical pregnancies. Never had any problems with my 2 older children, 2 pregnancies and 2 healthy babies? I hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you on the odd occasion?
> 
> I'm ntnp I think!!!!
> 
> Bit of background, i'm 43, dh is 33, I have an 18yr old ds and we have a 5yr old ds together. I've had 3 mc's in the past yr, first at 5wks, second at 9wks, 3rd at 11+1 wks. Last one hit me really hard. Got appointment with recurrent mc nurse on tuesday. We went on holiday a week after ERPC to Thailand and have decided to move there for one year so I can get my head together as I hate my job, have had a really crappy year and need to get away from the real world for a while. While I was pg I had really bad hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) had it with both my boys too and swore that I could never go through a pg again as I was so ill. BUT now that i've lost my baby I'm not sure I can not ttc again. Dh wants us to wait till we get to Thailand in July before we ttc so it doesn't prevent the move out there, but we're not preventing so I guess he's not totally against me falling pg now. I on the other hand have no idea what I want to do. I'm so scared of falling pg again, partly due to hyperemesis but mostly because I can't go through another mc, but am also scared of not fullfilling my dream. So I think we're currently ntnp. It's great to see some ladies my age ttc and I was also shocked that I was 'old' in the fertility world. I'm a nurse and I had no idea, so it really is a well kept secret.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I hope you get your sticky beans soon xx

Welcome Donna,
Glad to see a medical professional that doesn't think we are old. At my 10 week appt wit my last pregnancy, the Dr. On the first Appt. Made it clear that this baby probably would not make it to the next trimester because of my age. My baby boy made it to 17.5 day a but he had Trisomy 18 so we chose to to have a D&E because he had complications too. I was in shock that that Doctor would tell me that and I felt it kinda curse my pregnancy . I am going to try one more time then I'm done. Glad that you can go experience something different and clear you head while you com template your future. Good luck:hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi donna :flower:So sorry u had another loss ,I remember you from the other thread ,welcome aboard and lets get those sticky beans ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you on the odd occasion?
> 
> I'm ntnp I think!!!!
> 
> Bit of background, i'm 43, dh is 33, I have an 18yr old ds and we have a 5yr old ds together. I've had 3 mc's in the past yr, first at 5wks, second at 9wks, 3rd at 11+1 wks. Last one hit me really hard. Got appointment with recurrent mc nurse on tuesday. We went on holiday a week after ERPC to Thailand and have decided to move there for one year so I can get my head together as I hate my job, have had a really crappy year and need to get away from the real world for a while. While I was pg I had really bad hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) had it with both my boys too and swore that I could never go through a pg again as I was so ill. BUT now that i've lost my baby I'm not sure I can not ttc again. Dh wants us to wait till we get to Thailand in July before we ttc so it doesn't prevent the move out there, but we're not preventing so I guess he's not totally against me falling pg now. I on the other hand have no idea what I want to do. I'm so scared of falling pg again, partly due to hyperemesis but mostly because I can't go through another mc, but am also scared of not fullfilling my dream. So I think we're currently ntnp. It's great to see some ladies my age ttc and I was also shocked that I was 'old' in the fertility world. I'm a nurse and I had no idea, so it really is a well kept secret.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I hope you get your sticky beans soon xx

welcome donna xx


----------



## Deco

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Deco and welcome :hi: - your post could almost have been written by me :haha:
> 
> I did manage to get pg at 44 but had an m/c just over a month ago. I'm now waiting to try again but it is tricky as I have to be able to get to my volunteer ex 70 miles away at the drop of an OPK! I had one anovulatory cycle after the m/c and thought this was one too but it seems I might O today or tomorrow. Am hoping tomorrow is not too late to go try catch the egg as he is not free today.
> 
> Anyway, you seem to have it all sorted! it took me 9 tries to get pg which I was pretty happy about (although might not have been at the point in time I decided I wanted a :baby:) so I am still optimistic this might happen if I can only have :sex: at the right time!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hello butterfly67. You must have a wonderful relationship with the ex. IS there any way to take, ahem... "samples" and store them for a day or two? or do they pretty much perish right away out of the body?

Either way, wishing you perfect timing and a BFP very soon.


----------



## Deco

*Garnet*, I'm so so sorry about your doc's horrid comment. It got my blood boiling. I don't care if he turned out to be right or wrong. this is one of those things you don't want to be right about, and if all he had to go on at the time was your age, then there was no imperative to make that prediction. Are you still going to the same doc?

I had my annual gyno exam today and I was ready to terminate my 13 year relationship with her if she did not respond well to my announcement that I was TTC. Happily, she was pretty chill about it. Didn't fall off her chair, her eyes didn't pop out of her head, her jaw did not fall to the floor. She looked at my Day 3 test results and said go for it, but know that a much greater percentage of my eggs will be abnormal because of age. Nothing new there.

Interestingly, I asked her if it made sense for me to hyper-stimulate my ovaries so I get multiple eggs released each cycle. Just to let the boys have more targets to shoot at. She said she did not recommend it, because that kind of hyper-stimulation also messes with cervical mucus, and she did not see a net gain to doing so. So I may have tons of eggs floating down the f. tubes, but the swimmers wont be making it up there to greet them because of the poor mucus. She thought the hyper-stimulation would make sense if I going for IUI or IVF, but since I wasn't I should just try naturally.

I didn't think to ask her if preseed would address the mucus deterioration with multiple egg stimulation, or if there were other downsides to hyper-stimulation that negated the benefits of multiple eggs in natural conception. Anyone know the answer to this off the top of your head?


----------



## mrsp1969

Deco said:


> *Garnet*, I'm so so sorry about your doc's horrid comment. It got my blood boiling. I don't care if he turned out to be right or wrong. this is one of those things you don't want to be right about, and if all he had to go on at the time was your age, then there was no imperative to make that prediction. Are you still going to the same doc?
> 
> I had my annual gyno exam today and I was ready to terminate my 13 year relationship with her if she did not respond well to my announcement that I was TTC. Happily, she was pretty chill about it. Didn't fall off her chair, her eyes didn't pop out of her head, her jaw did not fall to the floor. She looked at my Day 3 test results and said go for it, but know that a much greater percentage of my eggs will be abnormal because of age. Nothing new there.
> 
> Interestingly, I asked her if it made sense for me to hyper-stimulate my ovaries so I get multiple eggs released each cycle. Just to let the boys have more targets to shoot at. She said she did not recommend it, because that kind of hyper-stimulation also messes with cervical mucus, and she did not see a net gain to doing so. So I may have tons of eggs floating down the f. tubes, but the swimmers wont be making it up there to greet them because of the poor mucus. She thought the hyper-stimulation would make sense if I going for IUI or IVF, but since I wasn't I should just try naturally.
> 
> I didn't think to ask her if preseed would address the mucus deterioration with multiple egg stimulation, or if there were other downsides to hyper-stimulation that negated the benefits of multiple eggs in natural conception. Anyone know the answer to this off the top of your head?

some drs can be so insensitive the practise i use has 8 doctors there i chose to see the 1 lady doctor and she was awful she arranged bloodtests 4 me to check ovulation and said they were within range 7 months later i went for a smear and the nurse was lovely when i explained i was ttc she went over the tests with me and i was amazed that i had not ovulated once in the 6 months i was so angry i went back to see the dr and she had the cheek to ask why i wanted another at my age i have not been back since xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Deco said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Deco and welcome :hi: - your post could almost have been written by me :haha:
> 
> I did manage to get pg at 44 but had an m/c just over a month ago. I'm now waiting to try again but it is tricky as I have to be able to get to my volunteer ex 70 miles away at the drop of an OPK! I had one anovulatory cycle after the m/c and thought this was one too but it seems I might O today or tomorrow. Am hoping tomorrow is not too late to go try catch the egg as he is not free today.
> 
> Anyway, you seem to have it all sorted! it took me 9 tries to get pg which I was pretty happy about (although might not have been at the point in time I decided I wanted a :baby:) so I am still optimistic this might happen if I can only have :sex: at the right time!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello butterfly67. You must have a wonderful relationship with the ex. IS there any way to take, ahem... "samples" and store them for a day or two? or do they pretty much perish right away out of the body?
> 
> Either way, wishing you perfect timing and a BFP very soon.Click to expand...

Thanks Deco :flower:

yes, we have a great relationship and he is really good at dropping stuff at the last minute a he knows timing is key. :thumbup:

I wish there was a way to store the 'goods' :haha: but I think that you can only freeze them with certain chemicals at a really low temperature. However, I would be happy to hear if anyone has any info contrary to this :thumbup:

Donna, welcome back, I also remember you for a while back :flower: So sorry about your losses and a move to Thailand sounds perfect :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

I really can't believe some doctors. What the.... I'm amazed they can still practice. I was asked the very same thing after my mc in Nov by my doctor"why do you want to have another baby at your age?!!" Completely clueless to your feelings. I also got all of the warnings about my age and how likely it was that the pregnancy would be doomed. Sadly they were right but we all know or have heard of women who at 42,43 44 45 who go on to have healthy babies. I did not relax the whole pregnancy even after hearing a strong hb at 10 weeks. I know for sure when I get my BFP I will make myself be more relaxed about it because in the end worrying about it won't do anything and you might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Stephie7

It is unfortunate that you all experienced such responses from your Drs. They are supposed to be empathetic and educating, not scolding you and making you feel like Sara and Abraham! Heck, they conceived!!! lol. I have been working with my Ob/Gyn, my Fam Practice Dr, Rheumatologist and Fertility Specialist and they all have been great and encouraging. I've even had some new people come into my life that gave their testimonies of having their last child after the age of 43 and doing great. WE ALL NEED TO....Stay encouraged and keep the faith.!!!


----------



## Stephie7

Butterfly67 there is a way to retrieve sperm and freeze it from home. Google it. There's one place called cryochoice. Take a look and see if that can help.


----------



## Butterfly67

Stephie7 said:


> Butterfly67 there is a way to retrieve sperm and freeze it from home. Google it. There's one place called cryochoice. Take a look and see if that can help.

Thanks Stephie I can only find places in the US though. I wonder if it is because of the laws they have here about donor insemination that they are not allowed to sell freeze at home packs :shrug:


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies

Can I join you, I'm 45 and ttc our 3rd child, I have 2 boys 7 and 9, and really feel quite desperate today :(

I'll read back all of your comments this affy.

xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi and welcome CheshireCat :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

cheshirecat said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join you, I'm 45 and ttc our 3rd child, I have 2 boys 7 and 9, and really feel quite desperate today :(
> 
> I'll read back all of your comments this affy.
> 
> xx

welcome cheshire cat :wave: xx


----------



## Desperado167

cheshirecat said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join you, I'm 45 and ttc our 3rd child, I have 2 boys 7 and 9, and really feel quite desperate today :(
> 
> I'll read back all of your comments this affy.
> 
> xx

Hi babes ,sorry u feel desperate ,hope we can cheer you up a bit ,am almost 45 too and I have a 6,9,11 and 13 year old ,lots of love and hugs coming your way ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is upbeat and doing ok xx afm i have no idea if ive ovulated or not but had cramping for the last 2 days wonder if the witch is going to make a early appearance again xx


----------



## cheshirecat

Thanks for the welcome Ladies, I have 2 little boys aged 7 and 9 and conceived really easily, problem really this time is obviously my age and the fact that DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, thankfully we have a gooed sperm count, just need to get the buggers moving a bit quickers lol

I'm having a horrific bacck ache today, positive preg dreams last night and hot sweats, our minds play terrible tricks on us huh??

We are lucky to have a great gp, shes going to send me for tests in June if I'm not pregnant.

xx


----------



## mrsp1969

cheshirecat said:


> Thanks for the welcome Ladies, I have 2 little boys aged 7 and 9 and conceived really easily, problem really this time is obviously my age and the fact that DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, thankfully we have a gooed sperm count, just need to get the buggers moving a bit quickers lol
> 
> I'm having a horrific bacck ache today, positive preg dreams last night and hot sweats, our minds play terrible tricks on us huh??
> 
> We are lucky to have a great gp, shes going to send me for tests in June if I'm not pregnant.
> 
> xx

i dreampt i had twins last night lol i think i have officially gone insane i say every month i will not look for symptoms then find myself obsessing over every bloody twinge my nipples are sore [proberly me squeezing to much to check if they are sore ] oh well even though im only taking folic acid now im just has bad has when i was rattling with everything else xx


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
Just got back from Vacation and had a somewhat crappy time cause of traffic. glad to see new people on this thread going through same crap. We can only give it our best


----------



## Rashaa

Hi all, we are back to TTC..after fibroid removal....been trmpingandtrscking, hopeful but could have done more...we will see! Last time I got knocked up in Sept, we weren't even trying! Go figure.


----------



## LLbean

Come on ladies, let's go BFPs!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Come on ladies, let's go BFPs!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Garnet

Rashaa said:


> Hi all, we are back to TTC..after fibroid removal....been trmpingandtrscking, hopeful but could have done more...we will see! Last time I got knocked up in Sept, we weren't even trying! Go figure.

Welcome back Rashaa,
My friend went on to have a baby after Fibroid removal... Good luck to you..:flower:


----------



## Garnet

cheshirecat said:


> Thanks for the welcome Ladies, I have 2 little boys aged 7 and 9 and conceived really easily, problem really this time is obviously my age and the fact that DH had a vasectomy reversal last June, thankfully we have a gooed sperm count, just need to get the buggers moving a bit quickers lol
> 
> I'm having a horrific bacck ache today, positive preg dreams last night and hot sweats, our minds play terrible tricks on us huh??
> 
> We are lucky to have a great gp, shes going to send me for tests in June if I'm not pregnant.
> 
> xx

Welcome to the group and we are a great bunch of ladies coming out of the gates to ge a BFP. You are very lucky to have a great GP. It helps when you have a Doctor who is understanding of your hope to get pregnant...:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet glad you are back from DC


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome back garnet xx


----------



## mrsp1969

morning all xx well still got cramps and feel bloated blah blah lol why do i ss every month xx


----------



## Garnet

I don't have cramps but my boobs hurt and I'm bloaty. Gosh I hate that feeling. Hope you feel better. One Pamperin usually calm me down.


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> I don't have cramps but my boobs hurt and I'm bloaty. Gosh I hate that feeling. Hope you feel better. One Pamperin usually calm me down.

my boobs dont hurt at all im about at the end ov my teather yet another accident announced on fb xx


----------



## Spoomie

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I don't have cramps but my boobs hurt and I'm bloaty. Gosh I hate that feeling. Hope you feel better. One Pamperin usually calm me down.
> 
> my boobs dont hurt at all im about at the end ov my teather yet another accident announced on fb xxClick to expand...

Shame mrsp, I hate the insensitivity of those types. I am not a great lover of FB at the best of times but I have vowed that if I am ever fortunate enough to be in that happy position again (highly unlikely) I will not dream of posting a scan photo with some flippant comment. Maybe it's something that comes with age which means we understand that our joy could be a source of great pain to others, or more probably I am just a miserable, bitter old hag :haha: x


----------



## marathongirl

I can't believe the insensitivity of some people??? I don't know what's happening but everywhere I look I see pregnant women? I mean everywhere. Maybe one day?

Spoomie- how's the running going??


----------



## Spoomie

marathongirl said:


> I can't believe the insensitivity of some people??? I don't know what's happening but everywhere I look I see pregnant women? I mean everywhere. Maybe one day?
> 
> Spoomie- how's the running going??

Hey marathon girl

Thanks for asking. Good. I am now back under the wing of my coach (can't recall if I told you that already...it'll be the dementia!), enjoying the structure, benefitting from his input and guidance and feeling very focused. Ran a wicked hill session today with my husband as we are spending the weekend with my parents so they look after our DS while we run together which is a rare treat. Pretty sure this is not going to be our month for good news, not sure why, perhaps the previous 16/17 (???) failed months since last mc through which I start to see a pattern (!) so I just dug in and hurt myself on the hills. How is the training going for you? And of equal importance, how is the baby making going for you?! (I see that i am 1 day behind you.) Hope you are enjoying success in one or both :haha: 

Spoomie x :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe the insensitivity of some people??? I don't know what's happening but everywhere I look I see pregnant women? I mean everywhere. Maybe one day?
> 
> Spoomie- how's the running going??
> 
> Hey marathon girl
> 
> Thanks for asking. Good. I am now back under the wing of my coach (can't recall if I told you that already...it'll be the dementia!), enjoying the structure, benefitting from his input and guidance and feeling very focused. Ran a wicked hill session today with my husband as we are spending the weekend with my parents so they look after our DS while we run together which is a rare treat. Pretty sure this is not going to be our month for good news, not sure why, perhaps the previous 16/17 (???) failed months since last mc through which I start to see a pattern (!) so I just dug in and hurt myself on the hills. How is the training going for you? And of equal importance, how is the baby making going for you?! (I see that i am 1 day behind you.) Hope you are enjoying success in one or both :haha:
> 
> Spoomie x :hugs:Click to expand...

That's awesome you were able to run with Dh! I'm also running with dh but we are taking it slow. We are still doing the walk/run thing as dh had pretty major knee surgery and he can't be pushing it too hard. I'm happy to be out there and don't have any plans on racing in the near future. I would really like to have a baby before I even think about that. 
I know what you mean about the pattern staying the same. I always have so much new hope after Ov and them by now I start to doubt everything?? 
Glad you're enjoying your running


----------



## mrsp1969

Spoomie said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I don't have cramps but my boobs hurt and I'm bloaty. Gosh I hate that feeling. Hope you feel better. One Pamperin usually calm me down.
> 
> my boobs dont hurt at all im about at the end ov my teather yet another accident announced on fb xxClick to expand...
> 
> Shame mrsp, I hate the insensitivity of those types. I am not a great lover of FB at the best of times but I have vowed that if I am ever fortunate enough to be in that happy position again (highly unlikely) I will not dream of posting a scan photo with some flippant comment. Maybe it's something that comes with age which means we understand that our joy could be a source of great pain to others, or more probably I am just a miserable, bitter old hag :haha: xClick to expand...

lol that made me laugh xx


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> I can't believe the insensitivity of some people??? I don't know what's happening but everywhere I look I see pregnant women? I mean everywhere. Maybe one day?
> 
> Spoomie- how's the running going??

omg do we live in the same place same happening to me. my fb is covered in scan pictures and newborns i am happy for them but it gets a bit too much the worse 1 was a few months ago i had this biatch ov a supervisor at work she use to laugh at me wanting another baby at my age after i left i was told she was pregnant shes 2 yrs older than me that was a massive slap in the face x


----------



## never2late70

Good morning ladies :)

Just checking in on all my 40+ beauties. 

How is everyone doing physically and mentally? 

I woke up with a terrible backache and my boobs have been heavy and sore all week. This morning they feel the worse they ever have. This has never happened to me. AF is due tomorrow although I feel NOTHING like I usually do when shes about to show and this boob thing is totally new to me. Of course I broke down and tested yesterday and BFN.. I've noticed that a lot of women have success after their second or third try of Clomid/Trigger/IUI. Not that I want to count myself out yet but we shall see. MY RE/FS told me that some women will not get a + HPT until even a week after AF is due and some women a week before. God bless us all for being so beautifully unique and different but it sure would be nice to compare actual notes once in a while! Haha

Prayers and Blessings to us all.
~Angie (41) Hubby (39)


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello never :hi: well I will keep my fingers crossed for you, it all sounds positive :thumbup:

Am good and also being optimistic this cycle so we will see what happens, have been early testing and of course BFN so far...

Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

never2late70 said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> Just checking in on all my 40+ beauties.
> 
> How is everyone doing physically and mentally?
> 
> I woke up with a terrible backache and my boobs have been heavy and sore all week. This morning they feel the worse they ever have. This has never happened to me. AF is due tomorrow although I feel NOTHING like I usually do when shes about to show and this boob thing is totally new to me. Of course I broke down and tested yesterday and BFN.. I've noticed that a lot of women have success after their second or third try of Clomid/Trigger/IUI. Not that I want to count myself out yet but we shall see. MY RE/FS told me that some women will not get a + HPT until even a week after AF is due and some women a week before. God bless us all for being so beautifully unique and different but it sure would be nice to compare actual notes once in a while! Haha
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all.
> ~Angie (41) Hubby (39)

hi angie ive also had cramping for 3 days and a lower right side stitch just another symptom for me to aqdd to impending af give me 10 mins and i could list 1000 pregnancy signs that lead to nothing keeping my fingers fxed for you:dust: xx


----------



## never2late70

mrsp1969 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> Just checking in on all my 40+ beauties.
> 
> How is everyone doing physically and mentally?
> 
> I woke up with a terrible backache and my boobs have been heavy and sore all week. This morning they feel the worse they ever have. This has never happened to me. AF is due tomorrow although I feel NOTHING like I usually do when shes about to show and this boob thing is totally new to me. Of course I broke down and tested yesterday and BFN.. I've noticed that a lot of women have success after their second or third try of Clomid/Trigger/IUI. Not that I want to count myself out yet but we shall see. MY RE/FS told me that some women will not get a + HPT until even a week after AF is due and some women a week before. God bless us all for being so beautifully unique and different but it sure would be nice to compare actual notes once in a while! Haha
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all.
> ~Angie (41) Hubby (39)
> 
> hi angie ive also had cramping for 3 days and a lower right side stitch just another symptom for me to aqdd to impending af give me 10 mins and i could list 1000 pregnancy signs that lead to nothing keeping my fingers fxed for you:dust: xxClick to expand...

:happydance: Thanks and Same for you :flower:


----------



## Deco

keeping my fx for never as well:hi:

I for one am out this cycle. Despite raging symptoms I've never had before (maaaaaaaaaasive and very tender boobs, heartburn, mild cramps more than a week before AF is due, headaches, bloating, all way too early to be PMS), :witch: showed up early! I don't know what's going on. My cycles have always been long, anywhere from 32 to 40 days. Now AF came on day 27 (giving me a 26 day cycle). This is unheard of for me. 

This was my first month TTC so I won't complain. I'd rather have a shorter cycle so I have more shots to take rather than wait on my normally long cycles. But what's odd is the timing of AF this month and last. Although I did not time BD last cycle for it it count, AF arrived on day 31 of my last cycle, the night of my first acupuncture treatment. This time, in my formal first TTC cycle, AF arrived on day 27, again on the same day as my acupuncture treatment. 

Is this just a coincidence? What's going on?


----------



## Garnet

I am having a weird cycle too. Last month was 27 days. This cycle I'm on day 30 and no AF? I feel like Af is coming but nothing today. I had spotting Day 28 but still waiting.


----------



## rrApril2012

Hi, I am 45, has been trying for the last 7 years. In the process, had 2 ectopics and 2 miscarriages, during which time i didn't even feel i was pregnant. I went for IUI. today is my 3dpo. feel lot of back pain. being possitive.

you have a son. I agree, he needs a sister or brother. Hope for best.


:blush:


----------



## never2late70

rrApril2012 said:


> Hi, I am 45, has been trying for the last 7 years. In the process, had 2 ectopics and 2 miscarriages, during which time i didn't even feel i was pregnant. I went for IUI. today is my 3dpo. feel lot of back pain. being possitive.
> 
> you have a son. I agree, he needs a sister or brother. Hope for best.
> 
> 
> :blush:

Goodluck April2012: :happydance: is this your first IUI? I had my first on April 2nd. I am testing in the morning as long as AF doesnt beat me to it :)


----------



## Desperado167

never2late70 said:


> rrApril2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 45, has been trying for the last 7 years. In the process, had 2 ectopics and 2 miscarriages, during which time i didn't even feel i was pregnant. I went for IUI. today is my 3dpo. feel lot of back pain. being possitive.
> 
> you have a son. I agree, he needs a sister or brother. Hope for best.
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Goodluck April2012: :happydance: is this your first IUI? I had my first on April 2nd. I am testing in the morning as long as AF doesnt beat me to it :)Click to expand...

Good luck to you both :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome April!!

Good luck Never. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Deco said:


> keeping my fx for never as well:hi:
> 
> I for one am out this cycle. Despite raging symptoms I've never had before (maaaaaaaaaasive and very tender boobs, heartburn, mild cramps more than a week before AF is due, headaches, bloating, all way too early to be PMS), :witch: showed up early! I don't know what's going on. My cycles have always been long, anywhere from 32 to 40 days. Now AF came on day 27 (giving me a 26 day cycle). This is unheard of for me.
> 
> This was my first month TTC so I won't complain. I'd rather have a shorter cycle so I have more shots to take rather than wait on my normally long cycles. But what's odd is the timing of AF this month and last. Although I did not time BD last cycle for it it count, AF arrived on day 31 of my last cycle, the night of my first acupuncture treatment. This time, in my formal first TTC cycle, AF arrived on day 27, again on the same day as my acupuncture treatment.
> 
> Is this just a coincidence? What's going on?

i used to be 28 days to the hour lol as soon has i started ttc again they vary from 18 days to 92 i think our body can be very cruel at times xx


----------



## Luckystar

I'm 40 in August and trying for our second child. Only just started TTC but fingers crossed I won't have to wait too long... :baby:

Good luck to all:dust:


----------



## Garnet

Luckystar said:


> I'm 40 in August and trying for our second child. Only just started TTC but fingers crossed I won't have to wait too long... :baby::flower:
> 
> Good luck to all:dust:

Good luck, hee hee you are still young:thumbup: I had my last one at 39/40. :flower:


----------



## never2late70

Good morning Lovely's :)

I am 15DPIUI and a BFN this morning. AF is due today but I still don't feel like it is..Still the same ole symptoms sore boobs and lower back pain. (both totally new to me)
Has Clomid messed up anyone elses cycles? Because I am usually right on time..I'm going bonkers.

Have a blessed day everyone!

~Angie (41)


----------



## Jax41

Deco, read your post and had to comment..... I was having acupuncture regularly for general health and TTC (on a break at the mo) but I can remember AF landing the night or day after a treatment on several occasions which always suprised me as the acupuncturist said he was needling the points to regulate my cycles but all it did was seem to make them irregular :wacko:, it didn't happen ALL the time but now you mention it I did have the same experience. Ask your acupuncturist what they think? I'd be interested to hear what they say. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Good morning Lovely's :)
> 
> I am 15DPIUI and a BFN this morning. AF is due today but I still don't feel like it is..Still the same ole symptoms sore boobs and lower back pain. (both totally new to me)
> Has Clomid messed up anyone elses cycles? Because I am usually right on time..I'm going bonkers.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!
> 
> ~Angie (41)

On one of my cycles on Clomid, I was a week late. I was on 3 cycles and I did not respond to it however the following month after 3 cycles, I got pregnant doing it one time the night before OV. For me it seem to give the symptoms of pregnancy.


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lovely's :)
> 
> I am 15DPIUI and a BFN this morning. AF is due today but I still don't feel like it is..Still the same ole symptoms sore boobs and lower back pain. (both totally new to me)
> Has Clomid messed up anyone elses cycles? Because I am usually right on time..I'm going bonkers.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!
> 
> ~Angie (41)
> 
> On one of my cycles on Clomid, I was a week late. I was on 3 cycles and I did not respond to it however the following month after 3 cycles, I got pregnant doing it one time the night before OV. For me it seem to give the symptoms of pregnancy.Click to expand...

Well the first part is depressing because that is exactly how I feel. None of my regualr AF symptoms, all pregnancy symptoms. The only time I have ever been late in my life was when I was pregnant..lol If I am not pregnant I wish AF would hurry up so I can began round #2 :)


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> Deco, read your post and had to comment..... I was having acupuncture regularly for general health and TTC (on a break at the mo) but I can remember AF landing the night or day after a treatment on several occasions which always suprised me as the acupuncturist said he was needling the points to regulate my cycles but all it did was seem to make them irregular :wacko:, it didn't happen ALL the time but now you mention it I did have the same experience. Ask your acupuncturist what they think? I'd be interested to hear what they say. Good luck :flower:

 thanks for the reply, Jax. This is what my acupuncturist says as well, that treatments with her will balance my hormones, get blood flowing to the ovaries and uterus, and overall enhance/balance my cycles for increased fertility. But after 4 weekly sessions so far, I feel like my period has been "induced" twice, right after acupuncture. I will definitely ask her what's up with that. I would feel regulated if both periods came on the same or close enough cycle day. But cycle days 31 and 27 are not close enough, especially when I've never had a cycle shorter than 30 days before.

I have another session this saturday so will post an update on what she says.


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> i used to be 28 days to the hour lol as soon has i started ttc again they vary from 18 days to 92 i think *our body can be very cruel at times* xx

 this is so true. 

I'm completely new to the TTC world and jumped straight into the deep, shark infested end of the "advanced maternal age" pool. I'm finding this singular fact to be the most cruel of all:

[with the exception of blood/urine HCG tests], The symptoms of PMS, pregnancy, and perimenopause are all IDENTICAL!! Now that's what I call a cruel joke.:wacko:


----------



## marathongirl

Deco- I had acupuncture weekly for 3 months before my last BFP. I think a change is always good because things are being stimulated and the blood flow to ovaries and uterus is increasing. I wouldn't worry too much, it just might take time for everything to regulate? I know I was skeptical at first but I have to say that I'm feeling so much better in general after my acupuncture and herbs. I know a BFP is around the corner for all of us!!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hopeevery 1 is ok fxed for those ov you testing soon xx afm well cd 25 and nothing just boobs a bit sore on sides no doubt the witch will be here soon xx


----------



## Garnet

Do most of you have boob soreness when is arriving?


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Do most of you have boob soreness when is arriving?

hi garnet yet again another way for my body to be cruel i never suffered with boob pain at all i was not really blessed in that department lol but the last 12 months they swell and sumtimes hurt so much that i convince myself i must be pregnant only for af to arrive so i just take it of impending af xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Do most of you have boob soreness when is arriving?
> 
> hi garnet yet again another way for my body to be cruel i never suffered with boob pain at all i was not really blessed in that department lol but the last 12 months they swell and sumtimes hurt so much that i convince myself i must be pregnant only for af to arrive so i just take it of impending af xxClick to expand...

1 thing that does stick in my mind was when i was pregnant with my son 21 years ago i remember walking back from nursury with my daughter it was a really cold day and i had to take off my scarf and put it down my top to cover my boobs cos the cold was hurting them so much i found out i was pregnant not long after xx


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Do most of you have boob soreness when is arriving?

I do Garnet.....I try and convince myself I'm preg but it happens every month so I guess not :dohh::haha:


----------



## Rags

Hi Can I join you? I've not had a chance to read through the thread fully yet but I'm 43 with a 2 years old, concieved at 40, delivered at 41. I'm using IUI, which is how I got my LO. It's very unlikly to work at my age - which I fully understand - but I decided to give it a go anyway. I've had 3 unmedicatred goes this time round and am waiting to find out if I can move on to medicated tries although there are donor issues so I may never be able to have another go.

All the best to you all.


----------



## Desperado167

Rags said:


> Hi Can I join you? I've not had a chance to read through the thread fully yet but I'm 43 with a 2 years old, concieved at 40, delivered at 41. I'm using IUI, which is how I got my LO. It's very unlikly to work at my age - which I fully understand - but I decided to give it a go anyway. I've had 3 unmedicatred goes this time round and am waiting to find out if I can move on to medicated tries although there are donor issues so I may never be able to have another go.
> 
> All the best to you all.

Hi Hun and welcome ,u will fit in well here ,there's lots if lovely supportive ladies ,good luck on your journey ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

The :witch: is here! On to round two :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> The :witch: is here! On to round two :growlmad:

Oh so sorry:flower: How many rounds are you prescribed. I was given 4 rounds but I did not do well I on clomid emotionally. I felt like I was in a glass case looking out at the world and I was very forgetful. I still have one round but chose to go with Soy because it didn't emotional drain me. I got pregnant twice on lower doses of Soy.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Rags said:


> Hi Can I join you? I've not had a chance to read through the thread fully yet but I'm 43 with a 2 years old, concieved at 40, delivered at 41. I'm using IUI, which is how I got my LO. It's very unlikly to work at my age - which I fully understand - but I decided to give it a go anyway. I've had 3 unmedicatred goes this time round and am waiting to find out if I can move on to medicated tries although there are donor issues so I may never be able to have another go.
> 
> All the best to you all.

Welcome Rags. If ya got any good ideals, please share.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Do most of you have boob soreness when is arriving?
> 
> I do Garnet.....I try and convince myself I'm preg but it happens every month so I guess not :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

Ah doesn't that suck..:cry::cry:


----------



## never2late70

Rags said:


> Hi Can I join you? I've not had a chance to read through the thread fully yet but I'm 43 with a 2 years old, concieved at 40, delivered at 41. I'm using IUI, which is how I got my LO. It's very unlikly to work at my age - which I fully understand - but I decided to give it a go anyway. I've had 3 unmedicatred goes this time round and am waiting to find out if I can move on to medicated tries although there are donor issues so I may never be able to have another go.
> 
> All the best to you all.




Garnet said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: is here! On to round two :growlmad:
> 
> Oh so sorry:flower: How many rounds are you prescribed. I was given 4 rounds but I did not do well I on clomid emotionally. I felt like I was in a glass case looking out at the world and I was very forgetful. I still have one round but chose to go with Soy because it didn't emotional drain me. I got pregnant twice on lower doses of Soy.:flower:Click to expand...

Hi Rags. Welcome. I am 41 and doing IUI/Trigger/Clomid first round was a bust as of today, but I am far from giving up hope :)

Garnet:RE/FS hasn't told me how many times we're going to try, but this cycle we are going to do the Clomid/Trigger and 2 IUI's. So I am excited about that. I made beautiful follicles last month. I am very opitmistic. Also my labs are great and my hubby has superman spermies :) 

Prayers and Blessings
~Angie


----------



## never2late70

So RE/FS put me back on Clomid 100mg CD3-7 again. Only this time instead of a scan on CD 12 he wants to scan me on CD 8. He also told me to start DTD on CD8 and every other day until further notice :thumbup: ugh..so confusing.. :wacko: He says I OV early and he just doesnt want to miss it. Says we will be doing IUI twice this cycle. Not sure which days yet. I hope this is our month. IUI's are $600.00 a pop not to mention $120.00 for each sperm wash..:dohh: 

So alas I sit and wait for CD8 :coffee:


----------



## Stephie7

Hey all, just checking in with my update. Sorry bout AF Never2Late. I had my 1st IUI Monday morning and mine are $275 and $190 for the sperm wash. Yesterday I cramped sooo bad that it felt like I had done 1000 situps and bellyflopped in the pool. I couldn't hardly stand. Let me remind you that I have Fibromyalgia and that may have intensified the pain and I already have painful ovulations. Today I am better just still a little sore. I'm supposed to start my progesterone supplements tomorrow. Now, for my 2ww!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all sorry the witch got you nevertolate i think she will be with me soon got the familliar cramping and my boobs hurt xx


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome rags :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

I know that feeling too Mrsp :hugs::hugs:

Hi Rags! :flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> I know that feeling too Mrsp :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Rags! :flower:

hi jax41 we nearly on the same cycle day lol x


----------



## Jax41

mrsp1969 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I know that feeling too Mrsp :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Rags! :flower:
> 
> hi jax41 we nearly on the same cycle day lol xClick to expand...

Yep, keeping you company :flower::hugs:


----------



## Minmin76

:flower: Hi, may I join you ladies? I am just 44 and have 5 children already, the last one being born when I was nearly 42. Since late 2010 I have had 4 losses, all before 10 weeks. Had all the tests, came back fine, doctors says egg quality most probably the culprit (kinda guessed that one myself!!). 

Hoping for one more, though I do appreciate I have done very well and am blessed with 5 already. I do feel quite guilty about this and hope that you ladies understand the yearning that doesn't stop even if you already have kids. I know I should give up, but just cant....:nope:

Love to chat to you ladies on this journey xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Minmin76 said:


> :flower: Hi, may I join you ladies? I am just 44 and have 5 children already, the last one being born when I was nearly 42. Since late 2010 I have had 4 losses, all before 10 weeks. Had all the tests, came back fine, doctors says egg quality most probably the culprit (kinda guessed that one myself!!).
> 
> Hoping for one more, though I do appreciate I have done very well and am blessed with 5 already. I do feel quite guilty about this and hope that you ladies understand the yearning that doesn't stop even if you already have kids. I know I should give up, but just cant....:nope:
> 
> Love to chat to you ladies on this journey xx

welcome minmin xx i totally understand i have 3 children already the last 1 2003 ive been ttc for 20 cycles now and the yearning and frustration is so strong cos my body has done it b4 but now wont xx


----------



## Garnet

Minmin76 said:


> :flower: Hi, may I join you ladies? I am just 44 and have 5 children already, the last one being born when I was nearly 42. Since late 2010 I have had 4 losses, all before 10 weeks. Had all the tests, came back fine, doctors says egg quality most probably the culprit (kinda guessed that one myself!!).
> 
> Hoping for one more, though I do appreciate I have done very well and am blessed with 5 already. I do feel quite guilty about this and hope that you ladies understand the yearning that doesn't stop even if you already have kids. I know I should give up, but just cant....:nope:
> :thumbup:
> Love to chat to you ladies on this journey xx

Welcome and some us have Children and some don't. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Minmin76

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome x yes it will be about 18 or 19 cycles for me now too, with the losses dotted in between, last one in december 2011. My O date keeps moving about too and it generally drives me crazy! Would love it too work, but know that my age is against me! x


----------



## Rags

[
Hi Rags. Welcome. I am 41 and doing IUI/Trigger/Clomid first round was a bust as of today, but I am far from giving up hope :)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 

My story in brief - I concieved my Lo on my 3rd completly unmedicated IUI, no scans, no trigger shots - so lots of luck involved. Sounds to me as though your doing everything right as you know for certain there are eggs there and that they've released. It'll happen for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Minmin76 said:


> :flower: Hi, may I join you ladies? I am just 44 and have 5 children already, the last one being born when I was nearly 42. Since late 2010 I have had 4 losses, all before 10 weeks. Had all the tests, came back fine, doctors says egg quality most probably the culprit (kinda guessed that one myself!!).
> 
> Hoping for one more, though I do appreciate I have done very well and am blessed with 5 already. I do feel quite guilty about this and hope that you ladies understand the yearning that doesn't stop even if you already have kids. I know I should give up, but just cant....:nope:
> 
> Love to chat to you ladies on this journey xx

Sorry for your losses ,I am trying for my fifth and no no matter how many the yearning is still there ,hope u get your sticky bean soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Hello!

Introducing myself (have been lurking and admiring!)... I am 42, my wonderful DH is 40 and we have 3 kids (15,13.9). After our last, my DH had a vasectomy - which we (especially me) regretted INSTANTLY, and then had it reversed 3.5 years later. It's been over a year since the VR, and nothing! My cycles are quite regular, 28 day average. This month, I'm already at CD 44, BFN's (CD 36, 37, 42) and no AF in sight. Not sure when O'd and I'm not sure what's going on, but am trying really hard not to lose my marbles... Should probably go for BT, but feeling overwhelmed by the BFN's, not sure my heart can take another - test. So glad to meet you all. Thank you for your stories, your sharing!!


----------



## mrsp1969

More4mom said:


> Hello!
> 
> Introducing myself (have been lurking and admiring!)... I am 42, my wonderful DH is 40 and we have 3 kids (15,13.9). After our last, my DH had a vasectomy - which we (especially me) regretted INSTANTLY, and then had it reversed 3.5 years later. It's been over a year since the VR, and nothing! My cycles are quite regular, 28 day average. This month, I'm already at CD 44, BFN's (CD 36, 37, 42) and no AF in sight. Not sure when O'd and I'm not sure what's going on, but am trying really hard not to lose my marbles... Should probably go for BT, but feeling overwhelmed by the BFN's, not sure my heart can take another - test. So glad to meet you all. Thank you for your stories, your sharing!!

welcome more4mum xx
:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

More4mom said:


> Hello!
> 
> Introducing myself (have been lurking and admiring!)... I am 42, my wonderful DH is 40 and we have 3 kids (15,13.9). After our last, my DH had a vasectomy - which we (especially me) regretted INSTANTLY, and then had it reversed 3.5 years later. It's been over a year since the VR, and nothing! My cycles are quite regular, 28 day average. This month, I'm already at CD 44, BFN's (CD 36, 37, 42) and no AF in sight. Not sure when O'd and I'm not sure what's going on, but am trying really hard not to lose my marbles... Should probably go for BT, but feeling overwhelmed by the BFN's, not sure my heart can take another - test. So glad to meet you all. Thank you for your stories, your sharing!!

Wow that is weird especially if you are regular and yes I would get a blood test. Good luck and welcome:flower:


----------



## Minmin76

Thank you desperado for your kind words. Apart from dh nobody knows about the losses so its nice to be able to share with like minded people xx 

Its 5dpo for me and i am once again praying for a good outcome and sticky bean xx


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome to the new ladies!! I think we are the only ones who can understand the yearning for a baby. My friends all think I'm nuts as I have 2 of my own and 2 step children. I've stopped talking about it because I can't stand the negativity and the judging.
We can only try and I have to say I don't mind that part but it does get a little old when you don't see any results. Fx'd for us all!!


----------



## More4mom

Weird is right... I'm totally baffled... I thought AF would show up today because of the cramping and bloating, but nothing again. Looks like onto CD 45 for me. (Big Sigh)... Thank you so much for the kind welcome. I'm feeling very alone in TTC at 42. Can't tell anyone, and wanting so desperately for God to share another soul with us!!


----------



## Desperado167

Just read that Kelly Preston was pregnant at 48 ,not sure if it was an egg donor but she says it wasn't :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just read that Kelly Preston was pregnant at 48 ,not sure if it was an egg donor but she says it wasn't :thumbup::hugs:

Again. She had one at 46 a little boy. I haven't heard any new news about her having another one...:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just read that Kelly Preston was pregnant at 48 ,not sure if it was an egg donor but she says it wasn't :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Again. She had one at 46 a little boy. I haven't heard any new news about her having another one...:happydance:Click to expand...

No it's the same one I just read it on another thread but it said on google she was 48 ,anyway keeps me happy :haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Scared me for a moment , cause I thought wow she is a fertile mertile if she is having one at 48. She still is breastfeeding Benjamin so she could get pregnant.


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!! I think we are the only ones who can understand the yearning for a baby. My friends all think I'm nuts as I have 2 of my own and 2 step children. I've stopped talking about it because I can't stand the negativity and the judging.
> We can only try and I have to say I don't mind that part but it does get a little old when you don't see any results. Fx'd for us all!!

im with you marathon girl i dont say anything anymore cos all i get is why do you want another baby at ur age leave it to the young 1s err excuse me lol im not over the hill just yet xx


----------



## mrsp1969

More4mom said:


> Weird is right... I'm totally baffled... I thought AF would show up today because of the cramping and bloating, but nothing again. Looks like onto CD 45 for me. (Big Sigh)... Thank you so much for the kind welcome. I'm feeling very alone in TTC at 42. Can't tell anyone, and wanting so desperately for God to share another soul with us!!

me and you the same more4mom ive had cramping and bloating for 3 days now my afs are all over the place last 1 arrived cd 18 now on cd27 i dont think i will have a long one this month has i do have sore boobs usually if my boobs dont hurt i can go up to 92 days xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just read that Kelly Preston was pregnant at 48 ,not sure if it was an egg donor but she says it wasn't :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Again. She had one at 46 a little boy. I haven't heard any new news about her having another one...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's the same one I just read it on another thread but it said on google she was 48 ,anyway keeps me happy :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

quite a few celebritys have children older and most have twins i think they must have help xx julia roberts mariah carey and sarah j parker all had twins x


----------



## mrsp1969

i was talking to a lady at my local bus station a few months ago who was very obviously heavily pregnant she was 50 i was gobsmacked xx


----------



## Madeline

hi Garnet,Marathongirl, Desperado, MrsP, More4mom and everyone,

i just wanted to start w an apology for being mia. I started to feel really down about the whole TTC thing I decided to have some time out so I would stop making myself feel bad about it. I was losing perspective and I didn't want to dump that on everyone...it wasn't pretty...everyone is so supportive and lovely and hopeful and that is definitely the way to be about everything in life no matter wat happens.

I hope everyone is doing really well I am going to read up on everything I missed:)

it is clear that plenty of women in their forties have successful pregnancies . As for people who are negative about it because of someones age i think that is primitive. There are lots of great reasons to have a child when you are in the best position to be a great parent. 

MG you are in a great position to be a great mum. I mean you already have experience of your own and you are a healthy fit person. I don't think anyone has the right to judge... 

I have my fingers crossed for everyone for this month:) 

Madeline xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> i was talking to a lady at my local bus station a few months ago who was very obviously heavily pregnant she was 50 i was gobsmacked xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> hi Garnet,Marathongirl, Desperado, MrsP, More4mom and everyone,
> 
> i just wanted to start w an apology for being mia. I started to feel really down about the whole TTC thing I decided to have some time out so I would stop making myself feel bad about it. I was losing perspective and I didn't want to dump that on everyone...it wasn't pretty...everyone is so supportive and lovely and hopeful and that is definitely the way to be about everything in life no matter wat happens.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing really well I am going to read up on everything I missed:)
> 
> it is clear that plenty of women in their forties have successful pregnancies . As for people who are negative about it because of someones age i think that is primitive. There are lots of great reasons to have a child when you are in the best position to be a great parent.
> 
> MG you are in a great position to be a great mum. I mean you already have experience of your own and you are a healthy fit person. I don't think anyone has the right to judge...
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for everyone for this month:)
> 
> Madeline xxxx

Hi babe great to see you back and u don't need to apologise ,we all need some time out now and again and u def wouldn't have been dumping on any of us ,am sure we can all relate to how u felt and would only want to support you and help you out ,how are u feeling now sweetie?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi desperado:) thks you are so lovely:)

I feel better:) I have been running more and just trying to think positively... 

My partner has been going away for work quite alot so getting time to try to make it happen has not been easy. As I had a rough cycle last time - AF came 3 days early I decided to give up all caffeine and as I have been a pretty heavy coffee drinker I started taking B6 and changed my supplement to Elevit. 

I am just trying to stay positive I guess:) I am CD26 and it looks like my cycle is going to b normal this time which is a relief I do have sore boobs which is annoying and I am feeling tired but I am sure I will feel better when AF arrives in a couple of days:) 

How r u going?:)

Madeline xxxx


----------



## More4mom

mrsp1969 said:


> i was talking to a lady at my local bus station a few months ago who was very obviously heavily pregnant she was 50 i was gobsmacked xx

Wow!!! That's why I LOVE this forum so much... Where else would I find such amazing stories that inspire and push me to keep on TTC!!! That's so cool.... (Would love to ask her like a zillion questions tho... LOL)


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> hi desperado:) thks you are so lovely:)
> 
> I feel better:) I have been running more and just trying to think positively...
> 
> My partner has been going away for work quite alot so getting time to try to make it happen has not been easy. As I had a rough cycle last time - AF came 3 days early I decided to give up all caffeine and as I have been a pretty heavy coffee drinker I started taking B6 and changed my supplement to Elevit.
> 
> I am just trying to stay positive I guess:) I am CD26 and it looks like my cycle is going to b normal this time which is a relief I do have sore boobs which is annoying and I am feeling tired but I am sure I will feel better when AF arrives in a couple of days:)
> 
> How r u going?:)
> 
> Madeline xxxx

Sounds great babes that u have changed your diet and supplements too ,:thumbup:good luck for testing this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Ok my friends we have only climbed up hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0578.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok my friends we have only climbed on hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..

:cry::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Well done gorgeous,am really really happy for you ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Ok my friends we have only climbed on hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..

I can't even begin to express how happy I am for you!!!!

Literally with tears running down my face :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> Ok my friends we have only climbed on hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..

OMG! :happydance: Massive prayers coming your way!

I had my CD3 labs drawn today and start my second round of Clomid 100mg CD3-7. Go in for my follie scan on CD8. I really feel like this is going to be our month!

Prayers and blessings for us all! :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## More4mom

Garnet said:


> Ok my friends we have only climbed on hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..

Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!! Prayers for H&H 9 mos!!!!!


----------



## Deco

Garnet said:


> Ok my friends we have only climbed up hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..

 EEEEEEEEEEE! Shriek of joy! I've only known you a few days, but I already feel connected to the ladies here. This is beyond exciting to see. I know it's only part one, but its a monster significant part one. High five!


----------



## never2late70

I got my 3 day labs back!
My FSH is 6.3 I'm gonna be 42 in October so that's rockin news!
Estradiol 31 and Prolactin 6.3 

I am so happy! 

I was reading online some women my age are double digits on their FSH and that is no beuno 

This is our month ladies! Lets do this!

~Angie


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> I got my 3 day labs back!
> My FSH is 6.3 I'm gonna be 42 in October so that's rockin news!
> Estradiol 31 and Prolactin 6.3
> 
> I am so happy!
> 
> I was reading online some women my age are double digits on their FSH and that is no beuno
> 
> This is our month ladies! Lets do this!
> 
> ~Angie

Congrats, those are good numbers.


----------



## Minmin76

Congratations garnet, thats wonderful xx praying for a sticky bean xx:happydance:


----------



## Madeline

Garnet OMG I am so excited for you congratulations this is wonderful wonderful news:)

thks desperado:)

good luck to everyone else testing:)

Madeline xxx

ps those results sound fantastic nevertoolate I have my fingers crossed for you:)


----------



## marathongirl

Wow Garnet congrats!!! You give us all hope!!! Praying for you!!!

AFM- Af showed up yesterday a day earlier than expected so not happy about that to say in the least. I am starting to get frustrated but not ready to give up. I guess I find it hard to believe that I got pregnant 3 times last year 2 chemicals and a mmc at 12 weeks and now it's been 4 cycles of nothing????

Welcome back Madeline!!!


----------



## Madeline

hi MG, Garnet, desperado and everyone

MG please please do not give up.:hugs: 

Anyone; 

I need some advice. A couple of days ago CD 25 I thought I would test and torture myself. I got a second line but it was faint and then I read that this was probably an evaporation line... I wouldn't let myself get down I just thought well the main thing is that I get AF and start again and apply everything I have learned re timing like doing it a few days before I ovulate for e.g.. 

Anyway I just tested again ..why stop torturing myself now after all...it is CD27 today..but there is a second line again but it is darker then the first line I got two days ago but it is not the same depth of colour as the control line. I think this could be good news? Does anyone know how dark it has to be not to be an evaporation line? 

Madeline xxx

MG


----------



## Desperado167

marathongirl said:


> Wow Garnet congrats!!! You give us all hope!!! Praying for you!!!
> 
> AFM- Af showed up yesterday a day earlier than expected so not happy about that to say in the least. I am starting to get frustrated but not ready to give up. I guess I find it hard to believe that I got pregnant 3 times last year 2 chemicals and a mmc at 12 weeks and now it's been 4 cycles of nothing????
> 
> Welcome back Madeline!!!

So sorry babes but keep going its gotta be our month soon ,bfn for me today too :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> hi MG, Garnet, desperado and everyone
> 
> MG please please do not give up.:hugs:
> 
> Anyone;
> 
> I need some advice. A couple of days ago CD 25 I thought I would test and torture myself. I got a second line but it was faint and then I read that this was probably an evaporation line... I wouldn't let myself get down I just thought well the main thing is that I get AF and start again and apply everything I have learned re timing like doing it a few days before I ovulate for e.g..
> 
> Anyway I just tested again ..why stop torturing myself now after all...it is CD27 today..but there is a second line again but it is darker then the first line I got two days ago but it is not the same depth of colour as the control line. I think this could be good news? Does anyone know how dark it has to be not to be an evaporation line?
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> MG

Omg u need to post it and let us see ,it def sounds like a bfp to me ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

thks desperado I really appreciate your help:flower: I won't lie I am holding my breath now to c what you think...

Here is the test I just did that is darker then the one I did a couple of days ago but not nearly as dark as the control line. Wat is your view?


Madeline xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Madeline result CD 27.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> thks desperado I really appreciate your help:flower: I won't lie I am holding my breath now to c what you think...
> 
> Here is the test I just did that is darker then the one I did a couple of days ago but not nearly as dark as the control line. Wat is your view?
> 
> 
> Madeline xxxx

Girl u are def pregnant ,omg I have came over all emotional for you :cry:That is 100% a bfp :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::img::hug::hug::hug::yipee:


----------



## Madeline

OMG OMG r sure? I am crying right now. Oh god I don't believe it I don't believe it. Is that why my boobs are so sore? I don't have any other symptoms though... I thought it was because I was about to get AF. OMG are you really sure? I don't get why it is so much lighter then the control line. 

Desperado I could kiss you:):hugs::hugs::kiss:

Madeline xx

I have a BFP my first BFP :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> OMG OMG r sure? I am crying right now. Oh god I don't believe it I don't believe it. Is that why my boobs are so sore? I don't have any other symptoms though... I thought it was because I was about to get AF. OMG are you really sure? I don't get why it is so much lighter then the control line.
> 
> Desperado I could kiss you:):hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Madeline xx
> 
> I have a BFP my first BFP :happydance:

Yes babes that's def a bfp :happydance::happydance:You could get a digital test that will also tell u that u are pregnant as well but babes I have looked at enough tests and yep that's your first positive ,wow wot a wonderful Saturday morning :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Madeline

OMG i really can believe it I will run off and get a digital test and do that as well. 

I don't know wat to do lol I am in shock.. I never thought I would be able to post this but here it goes

:bfp: 

Oh god I have to tell my partner:)

thks again Desperado :friends:


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> OMG i really can believe it I will run off and get a digital test and do that as well.
> 
> I don't know wat to do lol I am in shock.. I never thought I would be able to post this but here it goes
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Oh god I have to tell my partner:)
> 
> thks again Desperado :friends:

U are very welcome sweetie ,u have made my day ,I am smiling happy happy smiles for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

More4mom said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> i was talking to a lady at my local bus station a few months ago who was very obviously heavily pregnant she was 50 i was gobsmacked xx
> 
> Wow!!! That's why I LOVE this forum so much... Where else would I find such amazing stories that inspire and push me to keep on TTC!!! That's so cool.... (Would love to ask her like a zillion questions tho... LOL)Click to expand...

i did not want to appear rude but could not help myself she was lovely she was having a boy and had 9 weeks to go she said she had been trying for 4 years and had all but given up she thought it was the menopause but was in fact pregnant she had health problems due to the pregnancy but was so happy it bought a tear to my eye and gave me hope he will be born now i hope every thing went ok xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Ok my friends we have only climbed up hill. The stupid Mountain is next.. Hoping for success this time..

omg o0mg omg so happy for you :thumbup::thumbup: xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madeline said:


> OMG i really can believe it I will run off and get a digital test and do that as well.
> 
> I don't know wat to do lol I am in shock.. I never thought I would be able to post this but here it goes
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Oh god I have to tell my partner:)
> 
> thks again Desperado :friends:

congratulations madeline xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsp1969

this is turning into a lucky month fxed for the rest of us xxx


----------



## Madeline

thks Mrsp thks so much I have just told my partner he was shocked then happy then he just grabbed me and kissed me lol 

I am focusing all my efforts on thinking happy loving thoughts for you and desperado, mg and everyone else so there are enough BFp's to go around for everyone. Then I will be truly truly happy:)

so I am sending baby dust everyones way and big hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Madeline xx


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> thks Mrsp thks so much I have just told my partner he was shocked then happy then he just grabbed me and kissed me lol
> 
> I am focusing all my efforts on thinking happy loving thoughts for you and desperado, mg and everyone else so there are enough BFp's to go around for everyone. Then I will be truly truly happy:)
> 
> so I am sending baby dust everyones way and big hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Madeline xx

Awk bless you Madeleine ,hope u and your hubby have a wonderful day :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> thks desperado I really appreciate your help:flower: I won't lie I am holding my breath now to c what you think...
> 
> Here is the test I just did that is darker then the one I did a couple of days ago but not nearly as dark as the control line. Wat is your view?
> 
> 
> Madeline xxxx

Looking positive to me . You don't get a second line if your body is no producing HTG.

Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Well it comes in three or more so good luck to everyone.


----------



## Desperado167

Wonderful news on this thread ,:cloud9:Ladies it gives me so much hope ,any tips would be appreciated :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wow another one!!! :dance: Congrats Madeline!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, a few pages to catch up on here. Massive congrats to Garnet and Madeleine, this is great news for us vintage ladies :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This thread is getting busy but it bugs me every time I click on the title that it says 'there' instead of 'their' (sorry I am a bit OCD about spelling :haha::haha:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Well it comes in three or more so good luck to everyone.

i heard that too i hope so cd 28 for me still got sore boobs but the cramping has stopped im driving myself nuts over annalising every thing i had a nose bleed today and read thats a sign then scolded myself for being stupid been here many times b4 and af always shows up xx


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well it comes in three or more so good luck to everyone.
> 
> i heard that too i hope so cd 28 for me still got sore boobs but the cramping has stopped im driving myself nuts over annalising every thing i had a nose bleed today and read thats a sign then scolded myself for being stupid been here many times b4 and af always shows up xxClick to expand...

:haha:We all do it ,wen do u test ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well it comes in three or more so good luck to everyone.
> 
> i heard that too i hope so cd 28 for me still got sore boobs but the cramping has stopped im driving myself nuts over annalising every thing i had a nose bleed today and read thats a sign then scolded myself for being stupid been here many times b4 and af always shows up xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:We all do it ,wen do u test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ha ha i dont anymore lol seen that many bfn i dont buy them any more i would be in labour and might buy 1 xx its quiet hard for me my afs are so irregular so cd 28 is early for me if i get bad morning sickness i would test ive had that bad with all 3 xx


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well it comes in three or more so good luck to everyone.
> 
> i heard that too i hope so cd 28 for me still got sore boobs but the cramping has stopped im driving myself nuts over annalising every thing i had a nose bleed today and read thats a sign then scolded myself for being stupid been here many times b4 and af always shows up xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, wondered if anyone minded if I joined you? 

I seem to go from ttc forums to pg forums to mc forums and start back at the beginning again. Just had my 3rd mc 6 wks ago, baby was a little girl and had Edwards Syndrome. Have got two boys already (18,5) so a pink one would have been the icing on the cake, but bless her heart she's waiting somewhere else for me. Would love to stay on a forum like this as the age thing is doing my head in. i'm newly 43, dh is 33 and we've been ttc this one for 18months ish, with all 3 mc's since. 

Congratulations Garnet and Madeline :happydance::happydance:

Just to let you know when I had my booking in appointment with mw when pg with India (it's what we named our little girl) and my mw and I discussed my age, she said "oh you're not old, I booked in a woman who was 52 and that was natural" so there you go. From the horses mouth we are spring chickens :thumbup: xx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, wondered if anyone minded if I joined you?
> 
> I seem to go from ttc forums to pg forums to mc forums and start back at the beginning again. Just had my 3rd mc 6 wks ago, baby was a little girl and had Edwards Syndrome. Have got two boys already (18,5) so a pink one would have been the icing on the cake, but bless her heart she's waiting somewhere else for me. Would love to stay on a forum like this as the age thing is doing my head in. i'm newly 43, dh is 33 and we've been ttc this one for 18months ish, with all 3 mc's since.
> 
> Congratulations Garnet and Madeline :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just to let you know when I had my booking in appointment with mw when pg with India (it's what we named our little girl) and my mw and I discussed my age, she said "oh you're not old, I booked in a woman who was 52 and that was natural" so there you go. From the horses mouth we are spring chickens :thumbup: xx

Hi sweetie ,so so sorry for your loss of your precious daughter ,:cry:But I know u will meet her again :cloud9:one day ,off course you can join us ,hope it's not too long till you get your sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome Donna and so sorry for your losses. The ladies on here are amazing!
Madeline so happy for you!! Here's to H and H 9 months!!!


----------



## Madeline

Hi Donna

I am so sorry for your loss:hugs: If age was the defining factor in fertility then younger women would not have trouble conceiving and older women would not be having babies. So hang in there:)

I will be thinking happy thoughts that you will have your sticky bean before long:)

Thks MG I have my fingers crossed that next cycle I will see a pic of your positive test result.:hugs: I know its early days so I am trying to contain my excitement:) its not working very though :winkwink:



Madeline xx


----------



## Rashaa

Madeline I had that line last week (this past week really) !!M you are pregnant girl! Major congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Madeline

hi Rashaa

thks so much:) Its so new I forget and then suddenly I remember and I still can't believe it. Its seriously weird.. I went for a run this afternoon and while I was running I was thinking wow in a couple of months I could be waddling along here and a few months after that maybe someone will be kind enough to push me along in a wheelbarrow lol

Hey the little girl in your pic ( your daughter?) is just absolutely gorgeous:)

Madeline xxx

ps I hope cautious optimism give way to pure joy soon)


----------



## mrsp1969

hi welcome donna :hugs: hope every 1 is doing ok afm cd29 and no af in sight keep getting very slight cramps im wondering if i did not ovulate till last wkend has my boobs always hurt after ovulation they started getting sor on monday has i did not temp this cycle im compleatly in the dark xx


----------



## Jax41

Nice one Madeline!! :winkwink: Sure gives me some hope (glop, I know I said it! :haha:) that there are 40+ ladies getting their BFPs for the first time out there!!:thumbup:

Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months coming up for you :cloud9:x


----------



## Tititimes2

Had to duck in here for a bit - haven't been in a long while. At least I think this was the thread. Anyway, a HUGE congrats to Garnet and Madeline! :happydance: You are making this 40+ TTC lady very happy to see the over 40 ladies can still get it done! Yayay! Wishing you nothing but joy and happiness the next 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## malagueta

Hi all! I am also joining in .... I will be 40 in October, have been TTC for one year and half and AT LAST I got a bfp last month. Excitement only lasted few days as I had a miscarriage :-( Was really sad for a good few days but we are now trying again and ...well I know that some women get pregnant really fast after a miscarriage and I very much hope that I am one of them!!
Best of luck to all of us 40 and above !!!!!


----------



## Garnet

malagueta said:


> Hi all! I am also joining in .... I will be 40 in October, have been TTC for one year and half and AT LAST I got a bfp last month. Excitement only lasted few days as I had a miscarriage :-( Was really sad for a good few days but we are now trying again and ...well I know that some women get pregnant really fast after a miscarriage and I very much hope that I am one of them!!
> Best of luck to all of us 40 and above !!!!!

Welcome 
Hope you have another bfp soon.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Madeline

Hi guys:)

hope everyone is feeling fertile because I am really looking forward to the next round of bf's:)

thks Jax and titimes, I can't wait till u get your bf's:)

hi malgueta, sorry to hear about yr mc. I am glad you are feeling positive about getting back out there and trying again though. I have my fingers crossed for you as well:)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Desperado167

malagueta said:


> Hi all! I am also joining in .... I will be 40 in October, have been TTC for one year and half and AT LAST I got a bfp last month. Excitement only lasted few days as I had a miscarriage :-( Was really sad for a good few days but we are now trying again and ...well I know that some women get pregnant really fast after a miscarriage and I very much hope that I am one of them!!
> Best of luck to all of us 40 and above !!!!!

Sorry for your loss and welcome to the club :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## malagueta

Thank you all  and I am sure that this spring will bring us all a LOT of fertility! 

Oh well, nothing much to do other than being positive in order to get a positive (and obviously trying...!) I guess!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## malagueta

Argh so sorry and of course congrats to Madeline and Garnet!! Fab news!!!


----------



## Minmin76

Welcome and so sorry for your loss, i know how you feel unfortunately :hugs:
Congratulations Madeline thats brilliant, happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Tititimes2

malagueta - So sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: Hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi everyone I've not been to this thread for a while, so got a bit of reading back to do, brilliant news garnet and Madeline!!!!!!!!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you both..
Afm, we are going to be starting IVF soon, have our consent appointment and consultation with the specialist next Monday, should hopefully start treatment before july...we will be having the pgs testing also to rule out chromosome defects....due to our history, we shall be praying a lot the next few weeks!


----------



## Tititimes2

mandy - welcome back. I'm back myself. Wishing you lots of luck with your IVF cycle coming up. I've just started my first. So far so good. Here's hoping for a BFP.


----------



## Deco

another one! congrats madeline! This thread is HOT. I'm hanging around and hoping this mirth rubs off on me.

Sorry for your loss, malagueta.

good luck to everyone.


----------



## mrsp1969

well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:


----------



## Creative

Seems like my life at the moment is one big waiting room. Wait for MC to complete. Wait for negative test. wait for AF. wait for AF to finish so that I can get on with the trying part!:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

mrsp1969 said:


> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:

Snap :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Creative said:


> Seems like my life at the moment is one big waiting room. Wait for MC to complete. Wait for negative test. wait for AF. wait for AF to finish so that I can get on with the trying part!:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Snap :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry guys :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Creative, Mandy, titi, mimin, malagueta :hi: nice to see you here! :hugs:


----------



## malagueta

So true : the waiting game. Here's another one: I have been waiting for one week for all my blood tests to come (FSH, LH...the lot) and today I have my doc appointment to check them out. Argh I do hope for some good figures....I did the same blood tests one year ago, maybe more, and they were OK but I thought to repeat them now and make sure all is fine. Fingers crossed....

mrsp1969 I think we all know the feeling...till next month..!


----------



## Creative

Jax41 said:


> Creative, Mandy, titi, mimin, malagueta :hi: nice to see you here! :hugs:

Thanks for the welcome. I've been waiting to join in!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Creative, Mandy, titi, mimin, malagueta :hi: nice to see you here! :hugs:

Same from me ,welcome ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Creative said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Creative, Mandy, titi, mimin, malagueta :hi: nice to see you here! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. I've been waiting to join in!Click to expand...

Don't be shy now, we want to hear all about you and what's happening in your life!!! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Snap :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry guys :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:flower::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:

Oh no:wacko:. We had such high hopes. Onto next month.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Welcome Creative, 
Come join the Crazy bunch. We love for more people to join the party. Sorry about everything.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow it is getting busy on here! I think the group thread is not so busy as people don't find it easily. Anyway, welcome to the newbies, just waiting on cd1 myself today so will be cycle buddies with some of you ladies :flower::hugs:


----------



## Minmin76

Hey ladies

I feel out already and I am only 9dpo! :growlmad:

My temp dipped this morning from 36.83 yesterday to 36.74 today. I did an IC too and its :bfn:

I usually am a 13 LP so I know I have time but feel like its over already. Someone slap me!!!

xxx


----------



## nvrmnd199

hi ladys i am TTC now for 4 years had 8MC and my doc put me on clomid progrest and estogel which all i ordered from the internet so i am gonna try this combo anyone else :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Minmin76 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I feel out already and I am only 9dpo! :growlmad:
> 
> My temp dipped this morning from 36.83 yesterday to 36.74 today. I did an IC too and its :bfn:
> 
> I usually am a 13 LP so I know I have time but feel like its over already. Someone slap me!!!
> 
> xxx

Minmin, in the nicest possible way here you are :dohh: :haha: xXx


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Snap :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: back at you xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Oh no:wacko:. We had such high hopes. Onto next month.:flower:Click to expand...

i really feel like giving up im so depressed cycle 22 for me now i dont think its going to happen 4 me xx


----------



## Jax41

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Oh no:wacko:. We had such high hopes. Onto next month.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i really feel like giving up im so depressed cycle 22 for me now i dont think its going to happen 4 me xxClick to expand...

mrsp :hugs: I know that feeling, you're not alone and with no BFP in that time to show for it it's hard. I don't know what to say to help you other than you know I'm in the same boat so please don't feel alone, if you'd rather PM then I'm here for you :flower:x


----------



## Garnet

nvrmnd199 said:


> hi ladys i am TTC now for 4 years had 8MC and my doc put me on clomid progrest and estogel which all i ordered from the internet so i am gonna try this combo anyone else :nope:

Welcome:flower:
I'm 44. I was on 3 cycles of clomid but my body didn,'t respond to it. Good luck:flower:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Oh no:wacko:. We had such high hopes. Onto next month.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i really feel like giving up im so depressed cycle 22 for me now i dont think its going to happen 4 me xxClick to expand...

I know it is so hard:cry: but remember the 50 year old lady you met:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Minmin76 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I feel out already and I am only 9dpo! :growlmad:
> 
> My temp dipped this morning from 36.83 yesterday to 36.74 today. I did an IC too and its :bfn:
> 
> I usually am a 13 LP so I know I have time but feel like its over already. Someone slap me!!!
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kenyanite

Hey ladies!!am 40 and turning 41 in september. Can i join this thread?hoping for a may :bfp:congrats Madeline and Garnet....:dust:to all of you ladies..lets pray 2012 is our year..


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Oh no:wacko:. We had such high hopes. Onto next month.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i really feel like giving up im so depressed cycle 22 for me now i dont think its going to happen 4 me xxClick to expand...
> 
> mrsp :hugs: I know that feeling, you're not alone and with no BFP in that time to show for it it's hard. I don't know what to say to help you other than you know I'm in the same boat so please don't feel alone, if you'd rather PM then I'm here for you :flower:xClick to expand...

thanx jax :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well cd1 for me the bitch arrived xx:cry:
> 
> Oh no:wacko:. We had such high hopes. Onto next month.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i really feel like giving up im so depressed cycle 22 for me now i dont think its going to happen 4 me xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know it is so hard:cry: but remember the 50 year old lady you met:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanx garnet i do think about her and it does give me a bit ov hope its worse has yeasterday my oh daughter who is a total cow announced shes pregnant again number 3 the last 1 was born at christmas and she gave her up for adoption and had 1 taken into care life is so unfair xx


----------



## LLbean

why is she still procreating? UGH!


----------



## mrsp1969

LLbean said:


> why is she still procreating? UGH!

i know it bloody infuriates me she only has to look at a **** and shes pregnant the 1 she had at christmas she told me i could have it as if it was a puppy or kitten x


----------



## LLbean

wow.................


----------



## Desperado167

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minmin76

Sorry to hear the witch arrived MrsP1969, she's no doubt on her way to me next xx sorry about your oh daughter too xx


----------



## marathongirl

Hi to the newbies. 
Mrsp- sorry the witch arrived. I know how you feel I am also getting worried that things won't happen for me?? It's so hard and to have that rubbed in your face with oh daughter is brutal. Big big hugs. It really seems everywhere I look these days there is a pregnant woman. It's hard not to feel envious but we have to keep going if that's what we really want in the end.


----------



## Tititimes2

Welcome to the new ladies. :hi:

So sorry mrsp. :hugs:


----------



## bettygraphite

Hi
Im 43 and been ttc for 3 years now.
I have a 17 and a 13 yr old.
I was going for ivf in this country but cant afford it,we have had a ll the tests and are suitable
Id like to combine it with a family holiday,has anyone ever done this???
Been inquiring about norther cyprus as its about 2 grand cheaper than here
Betty
x


----------



## Jax41

Mrsp :hugs: No way!! I'm hopping/spitting mad over that! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Big BIG hugs xXx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi to the newbies :hi:

Betty you might get some more info on the AC forum about the IVF - I know one lady who went to Cyprus but I'm sure there must be lots more :hugs:

Mrsp, :growlmad::nope: about your OH's daughter :nope: :hugs::hugs:

Am joining a couple of you in starting a new cycle, let's at least get a couple of BFPs to match up with last month :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Get a BFP for me Butterfly :winkwink: I'm NTNP this cycle with DH's SA over O, never mind, some you win some you lose :shrug: and seeing as I seem to be losing each cycle this one is going to be a win :happydance: just not of the BFP kind!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi thankyou all xxx ive had a tarot reading today never mentioned i was ttc she said my prayers will be answered and good news may time also she sees children around me next feb hope shes right xx


----------



## Jax41

mrsp1969 said:


> hi thankyou all xxx ive had a tarot reading today never mentioned i was ttc she said my prayers will be answered and good news may time also she sees children around me next feb hope shes right xx

Wow, looks like a BFP headed your way soon then!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> hi thankyou all xxx ive had a tarot reading today never mentioned i was ttc she said my prayers will be answered and good news may time also she sees children around me next feb hope shes right xx

Well let me tell you my experience. I had 3 pychics and one tarot card tell me that I was going to get pregnant March/April and I was going to have a. healthy girl. I didn.'t know whether to continue TTC or not with my last experience. Well my fertility window was March-april 1st. Well the Saturday before was Day 27 and started spotting and cramping and feeling like AF was coming because the previous month, AF started on day 27. Well waited and waited and nothing.:shrug: Also I had a dream Mid march that the DR. I saw during my 3 Wk follow up after my D&E., she said it is time to think pink. Well that has been my experience.


----------



## More4mom

AF came today after a crazy long 48-day cycle! Today is CD1 of our 15th cycle. I am at work and am having a hard time keeping the tears from rolling... So totally disappointed!!! :-(


----------



## Garnet

More4mom said:


> AF came today after a crazy long 48-day cycle! Today is CD1 of our 15th cycle. I am at work and am having a hard time keeping the tears from rolling... So totally disappointed!!! :-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Deco

More4mom said:


> AF came today after a crazy long 48-day cycle! Today is CD1 of our 15th cycle. I am at work and am having a hard time keeping the tears from rolling... So totally disappointed!!! :-(

 warm hugs to you


----------



## Nazy

I am 44 and trying to conceive # 2 and my son is 5yrs old and it took us 8 years to conceive him only to find out that being diagnosed with Celiac Disease did prevent me from conceiving regularly.So now I'm on Vlomis100mg and just had my day 21 progesterone blood work done and it was 30 which means I ovulated this month, so now i just have to wait... patiently:flower:


----------



## malagueta

Hi all, my results (LH, FSH, progesterone etc etc) came through yesterday and something wasn't right. I took them to my gyne today and an u/s revealed a cyst on my left ovary. He said the cyst is causing estradiol levels to be so high and put me on the pill (microdiol) for one month to shrink the cyst! So I am on the pill for the whole of next month (today was also CD1 for me). Great day uh? 

I got my period, I have a cyst and I am on the pill while trying to conceive!! Fab..... 

Now: has anyone gone through the same ? I am wondering whether there would actually be another way to shrink the cyst or is taking the pill the only way to go about it? what do you girls say?

thanks!

xxx


----------



## malagueta

More4mom said:


> AF came today after a crazy long 48-day cycle! Today is CD1 of our 15th cycle. I am at work and am having a hard time keeping the tears from rolling... So totally disappointed!!! :-(

more4mum I fully understand is CD1 for me as well (after a m/c last month) and I am gutted. big big hug to you...what can we say..hopefully next round!!!


----------



## More4mom

Nazy said:


> I am 44 and trying to conceive # 2 and my son is 5yrs old and it took us 8 years to conceive him only to find out that being diagnosed with Celiac Disease did prevent me from conceiving regularly.So now I'm on Vlomis100mg and just had my day 21 progesterone blood work done and it was 30 which means I ovulated this month, so now i just have to wait... patiently:flower:

Good luck Nazy!! Knowing you O'd is a really good sign! Fxd for you...


----------



## More4mom

malagueta said:


> more4mum I fully understand is CD1 for me as well (after a m/c last month) and I am gutted. big big hug to you...what can we say..hopefully next round!!!

Thanks Malgueta!! I'm so sorry for your loss (being new, I'm assuming M/C means miscarriage and not menstral cycle??)... Takes my breath away to hear of losses! I've experienced a loss and know the devastation! Let's pray this new month brings new little ones for all of us!!... ((hugs)) and huge Thanks!


----------



## Tititimes2

More4mom said:


> AF came today after a crazy long 48-day cycle! Today is CD1 of our 15th cycle. I am at work and am having a hard time keeping the tears from rolling... So totally disappointed!!! :-(

Aww, so sorry.


----------



## Minmin76

:hugs: so sorry more4mom, what a long cycle too, hope that she doesnt come at all next month xx

Sorry AF arrived for you too Malagueta, the pill thing is a pain but if it does the trick then that will be a good thing xx 

AF due for me too in 2 days, not hopeful, seen a tiny bit of little spotting and had a :bfn: at 9 and 10dpo, cant be bothered to test again, I will only be disappointed.

Take care ladies, remember youre not alone :flower:


----------



## Minmin76

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi thankyou all xxx ive had a tarot reading today never mentioned i was ttc she said my prayers will be answered and good news may time also she sees children around me next feb hope shes right xx
> 
> Well let me tell you my experience. I had 3 pychics and one tarot card tell me that I was going to get pregnant March/April and I was going to have a. healthy girl. I didn.'t know whether to continue TTC or not with my last experience. Well my fertility window was March-april 1st. Well the Saturday before was Day 27 and started spotting and cramping and feeling like AF was coming because the previous month, AF started on day 27. Well waited and waited and nothing.:shrug: Also I had a dream Mid march that the DR. I saw during my 3 Wk follow up after my D&E., she said it is time to think pink. Well that has been my experience.Click to expand...


Blimey this is brilliant, I hope they are right (well looks like she was for you garnet anyway). I would love to visit one but hubby is very sceptical of such things and would worry about being ripped off. How do you find a good one?


----------



## never2late70

So just got back from my CD 8 scan and guess what? 3 follicles on my right and 2 on my left biggest one is 17 So he gave me the Trigger so I can inject myself at 4:30 in the bloody morning then IUI on Friday at 2:30pm which will only be CD10. Freakin crazy what age and Clomid can do

So in a nutshell. Sex tonight. Trigger shot in the morning. No sex Thursday night. IUI Friday. No sex Saturday and IUI again on Sunday. Then good old fashion sex every other day on out ..phew!!

Praying this is my month. This Clomid is a nightmare, but it will all be worth it for that BFP!

Prayers and Blessings to us all!
~Angie


----------



## Deco

never2late70 said:


> So just got back from my CD 8 scan and guess what? 3 follicles on my right and 2 on my left biggest one is 17 So he gave me the Trigger so I can inject myself at 4:30 in the bloody morning then IUI on Friday at 2:30pm which will only be CD10. Freakin crazy what age and Clomid can do
> 
> So in a nutshell. Sex tonight. Trigger shot in the morning. No sex Thursday night. IUI Friday. No sex Saturday and IUI again on Sunday. Then good old fashion sex every other day on out ..phew!!
> 
> Praying this is my month. This Clomid is a nightmare, but it will all be worth it for that BFP!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all!
> ~Angie

 I'm getting very excited for you. Prayers coming your way!


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> So just got back from my CD 8 scan and guess what? 3 follicles on my right and 2 on my left biggest one is 17 So he gave me the Trigger so I can inject myself at 4:30 in the bloody morning then IUI on Friday at 2:30pm which will only be CD10. Freakin crazy what age and Clomid can do
> 
> So in a nutshell. Sex tonight. Trigger shot in the morning. No sex Thursday night. IUI Friday. No sex Saturday and IUI again on Sunday. Then good old fashion sex every other day on out ..phew!!
> 
> Praying this is my month. This Clomid is a nightmare, but it will all be worth it for that BFP!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to us all!
> ~Angie

Good luck:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Thank you lovely's!

I have to say I was super scared when he said "would you look at the size of those follicles!" I said "oh lord, did we over stimulate?" He said "Nope, we're perfectly stimulated" Bahaha! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

sounds good never :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

Good luck never! You go get that baby! :baby:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all it seems quiet on here hope every1 is doing ok xxx af finished now so lets go catch that egg x


----------



## marathongirl

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all it seems quiet on here hope every1 is doing ok xxx af finished now so lets go catch that egg x

I couldn't agree more!! Cd 10 for me do time to get busy! Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## marathongirl

Garnet said:


> How are you ladies doing?

How are you Garnet? Just a question about the tarot readings? Was it someone local? How did you choose the person and did you tell the person you were TTC? Just thinking about it but don't know where to start:shrug:


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> How are you ladies doing?

I'm doing great! In the dreaded TWW :coffee: How are you? 

~Angie


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> How are you Garnet? Just a question about the tarot readings? Was it someone local? How did you choose the person and did you tell the person you were TTC? Just thinking about it but don't know where to start:shrug:Click to expand...

my reading was done at a psychic fair near to where i live and i did not tell her i was ttc i hope she was right with mine if so i will get my bfp this cycle xx :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

marathongirl said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> How are you Garnet? Just a question about the tarot readings? Was it someone local? How did you choose the person and did you tell the person you were TTC? Just thinking about it but don't know where to start:shrug:Click to expand...

I used a lady on EBay named Brenda/ttcbabyloves I think is the website. She was pretty accurate with my reading. If you look in the Paranoral section at the bottom of the this site you can see what people use. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> I'm doing great! In the dreaded TWW :coffee: How are you?
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Doing great I don't even have.MS yet and still full of energy.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> How are you Garnet? Just a question about the tarot readings? Was it someone local? How did you choose the person and did you tell the person you were TTC? Just thinking about it but don't know where to start:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> my reading was done at a psychic fair near to where i live and i did not tell her i was ttc i hope she was right with mine if so i will get my bfp this cycle xx :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh how exciting I hope that will happen.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Stephie7

Good Morning, I haven't been on in a while because I was trying to chill during this stupid TWW. Well today I am 14dpiui and no AF and :bfn:. My stomach isn't cramping like AF but feels irritated with my pants across it and feels like the aftermath of situps. I have been "feeling" preg but I am also on Progesterone supp. I have sore nips, nausea, serious fatigue, frequent urination and bm (sorry tmi). I know these could all be from the progesterone so I'm just a little down. I can't imagine why it didn't take if that's the case because everything was fine with me and DH only had low morph that improved since last SA or why is it taking so long to get a bfp on hpt?!!! I'm told by Dr to wait it out and stop the progesterone and that AF may show her ugly face in a few days or may end up being a bfp!!


----------



## Garnet

Stephie7 said:


> Good Morning, I haven't been on in a while because I was trying to chill during this stupid TWW. Well today I am 14dpiui and no AF and :bfn:. My stomach isn't cramping like AF but feels irritated with my pants across it and feels like the aftermath of situps. I have been "feeling" preg but I am also on Progesterone supp. I have sore nips, nausea, serious fatigue, frequent urination and bm (sorry tmi). I know these could all be from the progesterone so I'm just a little down. I can't imagine why it didn't take if that's the case because everything was fine with me and DH only had low morph that improved since last SA or why is it taking so long to get a bfp on hpt?!!! I'm told by Dr to wait it out and stop the progesterone and that AF may show her ugly face in a few days or may end up being a bfp!!

Good luck.:happydance:


----------



## Deco

Checking in and saying hi to everyone. Anxiously stalking for updates from *never2late*, who's in the 2ww. Also to slurp up any updates from dear *Garnet* who's wonderful news has me in a very good mood still.

What does not have me in a good mood is that bleeping FF charting gizmo that decided to pinpoint my O day at 2 days earlier than I had figured. Not a big deal, other than 1. it throws off my confidence in being able to detect my O day, and consequently (and more damningly) 2. throws off my BD timing. I could have sworn I O'd on CD 15, so I had a dense swath of BD from 3 days before O, to O day, to one day after O for good measure. Was patting myself on the back for immaculate timing. Did the OPK, mucus scrutiny (still not very skilled at this), compared temps to last month. All was going along swimmingly. 

Until today, which is CD 18. I recorded my third high temp day in a row, enough to let FF confirm that I've O'd. Except not 3 days ago, but 5 days ago. Huh? So I O'd on the very same day as my first OPK + test? For real? That's jacked up! That doesn't give me enough advance warning. 

I shouldn't complain. If FF is right and I O'd CD13, I still managed to BD the day before, day of, and day after O. but that only gives me a BD timing score of "good" instead of "you knocked it out of the freaking :sex: park, you genius, you" that I was expecting.:gun:

Can FF be wrong? could I have O'd CD 15 like I think I had?:shrug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3beca7


----------



## Spoomie

Deco said:


> Checking in and saying hi to everyone. Anxiously stalking for updates from *never2late*, who's in the 2ww. Also to slurp up any updates from dear *Garnet* who's wonderful news has me in a very good mood still.
> 
> What does not have me in a good mood is that bleeping FF charting gizmo that decided to pinpoint my O day at 2 days earlier than I had figured. Not a big deal, other than 1. it throws off my confidence in being able to detect my O day, and consequently (and more damningly) 2. throws off my BD timing. I could have sworn I O'd on CD 15, so I had a dense swath of BD from 3 days before O, to O day, to one day after O for good measure. Was patting myself on the back for immaculate timing. Did the OPK, mucus scrutiny (still not very skilled at this), compared temps to last month. All was going along swimmingly.
> 
> Until today, which is CD 18. I recorded my third high temp day in a row, enough to let FF confirm that I've O'd. Except not 3 days ago, but 5 days ago. Huh? So I O'd on the very same day as my first OPK + test? For real? That's jacked up! That doesn't give me enough advance warning.
> 
> I shouldn't complain. If FF is right and I O'd CD13, I still managed to BD the day before, day of, and day after O. but that only gives me a BD timing score of "good" instead of "you knocked it out of the freaking :sex: park, you genius, you" that I was expecting.:gun:
> 
> Can FF be wrong? could I have O'd CD 15 like I think I had?:shrug:

Hi Deco

FFF, as I like to call her (use your imagination for the additional F!) may change your O date later in your cycle so not necessarily any need to panic. Her analysis of your timing and, later on, of your symptoms to give you a score is even more annoying! And don't even get me started on when she tells you your chart may have gone triphasic....... :growlmad: My VIP year ended a couple of months ago and letting the membership lapse and downgrading to the free, no-bells-and-whistles service is a real step forward for me. I know more than enough about my cycle, ovulation signs, temp patterns etc to make a judgement call on my chances (always slim to impossible! :nope:) without FFF having to tell me. It sounds like you are fairly new to charting and in that case, VIP membership may be useful, just be warned, it can be addictive and there is liberation to be found in breaking free of it once you have the hang of charting for yourself! Regardless, it sounds as though you have your bases covered, whatever O date she decides to give you in the end :hugs:

BTW, you may want to consider linking your chart at the bottom of your posts then other BnB gals will be able to comment and advise x


----------



## Garnet

Hi Ladies, 
Just wanted to tell you how I got pregnant. I used small amount of Soy 68mg. Days 5-9 just like my clomid cycle. I put preseed inside the instead soft up and BD 3 to 4 days before OV and sometimes on OV day. I really didn't think that I was pregnant this past cycle cause I was spotting on day 27 and was expecting AF. I also use Babymed.com for my OV day and if i am unsure I will use dollar store OPK's to confirm. Most of the time though especially on Soy my ovaries will hurt. This is the third time I've gotten pregnant on Soy, however all the other time ended in MC or D&E. I'm hoping this is a healthy egg. Good luck my ladies and rooting for you all. :baby::baby::flower:


----------



## Garnet

Deco said:


> Checking in and saying hi to everyone. Anxiously stalking for updates from *never2late*, who's in the 2ww. Also to slurp up any updates from dear *Garnet* who's wonderful news has me in a very good mood still.
> 
> What does not have me in a good mood is that bleeping FF charting gizmo that decided to pinpoint my O day at 2 days earlier than I had figured. Not a big deal, other than 1. it throws off my confidence in being able to detect my O day, and consequently (and more damningly) 2. throws off my BD timing. I could have sworn I O'd on CD 15, so I had a dense swath of BD from 3 days before O, to O day, to one day after O for good measure. Was patting myself on the back for immaculate timing. Did the OPK, mucus scrutiny (still not very skilled at this), compared temps to last month. All was going along swimmingly.
> 
> Until today, which is CD 18. I recorded my third high temp day in a row, enough to let FF confirm that I've O'd. Except not 3 days ago, but 5 days ago. Huh? So I O'd on the very same day as my first OPK + test? For real? That's jacked up! That doesn't give me enough advance warning.
> 
> I shouldn't complain. If FF is right and I O'd CD13, I still managed to BD the day before, day of, and day after O. but that only gives me a BD timing score of "good" instea
> d of "you knocked it out of the freaking :sex: park, you genius, you" that I was expecting.:gun:
> 
> Can FF be wrong? could I have O'd CD 15 like I think I had?:shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3beca7

H

Hoping you hit the right day Deco.:flower::flower:


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

first of all good luck Deco :hugs:

I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> first of all good luck Deco :hugs:
> 
> I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

So so sorry sweetie :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Always here for you ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Madeline, so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Deco, you made me laugh :haha::haha: but yes, looks like bases are covered and I would say could have been either day :shrug:

Am doing the same as Garnet this month, 68mg soy, days 5-9, last night tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> first of all good luck Deco :hugs:
> 
> I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Oh no:cry::cry:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Madeline, so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Deco, you made me laugh :haha::haha: but yes, looks like bases are covered and I would say could have been either day :shrug:
> 
> Am doing the same as Garnet this month, 68mg soy, days 5-9, last night tonight :thumbup:

:haha:

Copycat:hah haha::haha: Good luck


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Madeline, so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Deco, you made me laugh :haha::haha: but yes, looks like bases are covered and I would say could have been either day :shrug:
> 
> Am doing the same as Garnet this month, 68mg soy, days 5-9, last night tonight :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Copycat:hah haha::haha: Good luckClick to expand...

:haha::haha::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Madeline :hugs: so sorry about your news....

Deco, you're 'charting' into dangerous waters here hun :haha::haha:


----------



## never2late70

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> first of all good luck Deco :hugs:
> 
> I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

I'm so sorry :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone, garnet, butterfly, desperado, dwrgi, never2late70

thank you so much for your kind wishes. I am trying to thin positive about things. I am still adjusting to the fact that it isn't going to happen. I am feeling a bit worried about how the whole thing is going to end now not having had a mc before. I am not sure if I am up for a painful experience etc or what. I didn't have time to ask my gyno when she called through the results as to what would happen. My partner is away so I am home alone and feeling a little sorry for myself - just a little... I will be ok. I just hope this mc isn't something that will go on for a long time. Maybe it will just be like a period.

thanks for listening

Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> hi everyone, garnet, butterfly, desperado, dwrgi, never2late70
> 
> thank you so much for your kind wishes. I am trying to thin positive about things. I am still adjusting to the fact that it isn't going to happen. I am feeling a bit worried about how the whole thing is going to end now not having had a mc before. I am not sure if I am up for a painful experience etc or what. I didn't have time to ask my gyno when she called through the results as to what would happen. My partner is away so I am home alone and feeling a little sorry for myself - just a little... I will be ok. I just hope this mc isn't something that will go on for a long time. Maybe it will just be like a period.
> 
> thanks for listening
> 
> Madeline xxx

Madeline, how far along are you? I had to two natural MC at 10weeks. If it is before that I do believe it will be a heavy period. I basically gave birth and felt contractions and pushed everything out.


----------



## never2late70

Madeline said:


> hi everyone, garnet, butterfly, desperado, dwrgi, never2late70
> 
> thank you so much for your kind wishes. I am trying to thin positive about things. I am still adjusting to the fact that it isn't going to happen. I am feeling a bit worried about how the whole thing is going to end now not having had a mc before. I am not sure if I am up for a painful experience etc or what. I didn't have time to ask my gyno when she called through the results as to what would happen. My partner is away so I am home alone and feeling a little sorry for myself - just a little... I will be ok. I just hope this mc isn't something that will go on for a long time. Maybe it will just be like a period.
> 
> thanks for listening
> 
> Madeline xxx

I misscarried at 12 weeks and had to get a D&C :nope: I remember a heavy period followed.


----------



## Butterfly67

Madeline I had a natural m/c at 8 and a half weeks - I won't beat about the bush, it was horrible. I had really bad pain (and I often have painful periods but this was something worse) and I was sick about 10 times overnight. It was agony and at the time I said to myself not only was i never going to go through this again I was never even going to have sex again :haha::haha:. Having said that the worst of it was over in one evening/night and after that I bled for about a week but not very heavily and was able to go about my usual day to day stuff. So, everyone seems to be quite different and as you can see I am ttc again so the fact that the worst was over in a day was a blessing - I hope it is easy on you in any case :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Madeleine praying for a quick and painless time for you ,I think u will be ok sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Also did the soy this month only I did it on cd2 -cd 7 and it was 75mg :thumbup:C'mon ladies some more bfps please ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

Spoomie said:


> Hi Deco
> 
> FFF, as I like to call her (use your imagination for the additional F!) may change your O date later in your cycle so not necessarily any need to panic. Her analysis of your timing and, later on, of your symptoms to give you a score is even more annoying! And don't even get me started on when she tells you your chart may have gone triphasic....... :growlmad: My VIP year ended a couple of months ago and letting the membership lapse and downgrading to the free, no-bells-and-whistles service is a real step forward for me. I know more than enough about my cycle, ovulation signs, temp patterns etc to make a judgement call on my chances (always slim to impossible! :nope:) without FFF having to tell me. It sounds like you are fairly new to charting and in that case, VIP membership may be useful, just be warned, it can be addictive and there is liberation to be found in breaking free of it once you have the hang of charting for yourself! Regardless, it sounds as though you have your bases covered, whatever O date she decides to give you in the end :hugs:
> 
> BTW, you may want to consider linking your chart at the bottom of your posts then other BnB gals will be able to comment and advise x

 Thanks Spoomie. yes, I am completely new to charting. this is my second month. It also doesn't help matters that I have less than zero confidence in my thermometer. I can take my temp 8 times and get 8 different readings across a wild spectrum. There's gotta be an easier way. We can send rockets to the moon but can't devise an accurate, non-temperamental thermometer.


----------



## Deco

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> first of all good luck Deco :hugs:
> 
> I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

thank you Madeline dear. And so so so sorry to hear this news. :nope: While I realize m/c is a real risk for all of us, I never thought of the actual process or mechanics of it. Your questions have made me think. I hope yours is over a swiftly as possible.:hugs:

thanks to everyone else for sharing your experiences, as some of us here don't know what we may lie ahead of us.


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> Madeline :hugs: so sorry about your news....
> 
> Deco, you're 'charting' into dangerous waters here hun :haha::haha:

 :laugh2::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Madeline

hi garnet, desperado, buttterfly, never2late,deco

thks so much for sharing your experiences w me i know it is very personal. I was in my 6th week so hopefully it will be just a heavy period. Butterfly I am so sorry you had to go through such a painful experience,I feel I can be braver somehow knowing that you made it through and kept trying thank you :hugs: I am so sorry you had to have a D&C never2late. I can't believe you went through it twice at 10 wks Garnet you are awesome. 

I hope i get some warning signs before it happens I guess I should carry something around with me. 

Fingers crossed the soy will do it this month Desperado :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

Deco said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> first of all good luck Deco :hugs:
> 
> I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> thank you Madeline dear. And so so so sorry to hear this news. :nope: While I realize m/c is a real risk for all of us, I never thought of the actual process or mechanics of it. Your questions have made me think. I hope yours is over a swiftly as possible.:hugs:
> 
> thanks to everyone else for sharing your experiences, as some of us here don't know what we may lie ahead of us.[/QUOTE
> Unfortunately if you are going to do it naturally you have to pray for a healthy egg. There are at least 3 or 4 women in the threads who had healthy baby at 44. Some of the other ladies had IVF and had their eggs tested and went on to have a healthy child. The ladies that had their babies naturally had 2 or 3 MC prior to having their babies. We all are hoping for the best.Click to expand...


----------



## mrsp1969

so sorry madeline :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Minmin76

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> first of all good luck Deco :hugs:
> 
> I am back... my blood test results came in this morning and they are not good at all they indicate it is all over unfortunately so I am back to TTC. I have brought a large bag of fairy dust and I am hoping there will be some good news all round with everyone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

So so sorry Madeline, stay strong, keep going xxx


----------



## lillyJ

*I'm 42 and expecting my fourth baby... i waited 11 years to try for this baby and wouldn't change my decision for anything *


----------



## Desperado167

lillyJ said:


> *I'm 42 and expecting my fourth baby... i waited 11 years to try for this baby and wouldn't change my decision for anything *

Wow congrats ,did u take any supplements or do u have any tips ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lillyJ

lillyJ said:


> *I'm 42 and expecting my fourth baby... i waited 11 years to try for this baby and wouldn't change my decision for anything *

*I had replied to the first post about trying to conceive over 35 and didn't see the last one where Madeline told of her sad news (so sorry) *


----------



## Madeline

Hi lillyJ please don't apologise this is wonderful news congratulations :hugs:

thankyou MrsP, Minimin and everyone I am ok :hugs:


Madeline xx


----------



## malagueta

Madeline said:


> Hi lillyJ please don't apologise this is wonderful news congratulations :hugs:
> 
> thankyou MrsP, Minimin and everyone I am ok :hugs:
> 
> 
> Madeline xx

Hi Madeline,

So sorry about your loss :-( ! I went through it last month, I had m/c at 5 and 1/2 weeks it was psychologically painful but not really physically painful. It felt like a heavy period with some stronger than usual cramps. I hope you'll go through this rather smoothly and you'll soon be back TTC!

Big hugs to you

xxx


----------



## lillyJ

Desperado167 said:


> lillyJ said:
> 
> 
> *I'm 42 and expecting my fourth baby... i waited 11 years to try for this baby and wouldn't change my decision for anything *
> 
> Wow congrats ,did u take any supplements or do u have any tips ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

*Thankyouuuu  i had been taking the pill since my youngest son was born, and stopped taking it in July last year... i think being on the pill so long made my periods regular and gave me a predictable 28 day cycle, so i started taking my temperature every morning and charting that and i also bought ovulation testing strips... apart from that i didn't do anything & else by the end of October i fell pregnant after only 2 regular periods i was overjoyed and amazed to find out i was actually pregnant in November *


----------



## lillyJ

Madeline said:


> Hi lillyJ please don't apologise this is wonderful news congratulations :hugs:
> 
> thankyou MrsP, Minimin and everyone I am ok :hugs:
> 
> 
> Madeline xx

*awwww thankyou Madeline  xx*


----------



## Garnet

lillyJ said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillyJ said:
> 
> 
> *I'm 42 and expecting my fourth baby... i waited 11 years to try for this baby and wouldn't change my decision for anything *
> 
> Wow congrats ,did u take any supplements or do u have any tips ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *Thankyouuuu  i had been taking the pill since my youngest son was born, and stopped taking it in July last year... i think being on the pill so long made my periods regular and gave me a predictable 28 day cycle, so i started taking my temperature every morning and charting that and i also bought ovulation testing strips... apart from that i didn't do anything & else by the end of October i fell pregnant after only 2 regular periods i was overjoyed and amazed to find out i was actually pregnant in November *Click to expand...

Congrats, we like to hear success story. Keeps us going for the baby goal.:thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

Madeline- I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

thks tititimes2 :hugs:

i hope you are doing well :flower:

no change here no sign of this mc yet.......

Madeline xxx


----------



## lunamoona

Madeline said:


> hi garnet, desperado, buttterfly, never2late,deco
> 
> thks so much for sharing your experiences w me i know it is very personal. I was in my 6th week so hopefully it will be just a heavy period. Butterfly I am so sorry you had to go through such a painful experience,I feel I can be braver somehow knowing that you made it through and kept trying thank you :hugs: I am so sorry you had to have a D&C never2late. I can't believe you went through it twice at 10 wks Garnet you are awesome.
> 
> I hope i get some warning signs before it happens I guess I should carry something around with me.
> 
> Fingers crossed the soy will do it this month Desperado :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

So sorry you are going through this :hugs:

I don't post much but have recently gone through the same thing and I was very fearful of what to expect. I was 6+5 and for me it was just like a period with some extra clots, no more painful and bleeding from start to finish was 7 days. I did pass something that looked like a small sac around the size of a large pea ( I couldn't help but look for it).

My next AF was only about 3 days later than usual but was the same as it usually is. Ever since I have had mild but noticable twinges from my ovaries, but my scan showed that they looked fine.

All the best :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

Hi lunmoona thankyou for sharing this personal experience with me. I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am apprehensive but I know it will pass. I just wish it would be over. Y2 days ago my progesterone levels were 42 and I am not sure how low they have to get for this whole thing to start or how long that will take. I am really keen to move on and start trying again. I may feel differently after it happens I guess just wait and see..

Madeline xx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline,
If it does not pass within the next two weeks, I would see a DR. Because of infection. Some women don't pass it naturally. You may need to take a pill to help you pass the fetus. My friend's body would no pass so she needed medical intervention. Best wishes.


----------



## Madeline

thks garnet i didn't know that..I will make sure i get in touch w my gyno next week to discuss options if the mc doesn't happen soon. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## EastCoastGal

Hi Ladies,

Please forgive me for jumping in, and if this is not the right place let me know, but I am curious about your husbands/partners/etc. I am 33, but Dh is 44 and we've just had our second m/c in a very short span and of course I consulted the internet and scared myself about all the problems that can happend when the father is over 40 (including higher rates of miscarriage). Has this been identified as a problem for any of you? For those that have had children in your late 30s/early 40s, how old was the father?

Thanks in advance.

Oh, and to add a positive story with you all, my boss delivered twins (no fertility assistance) last year at the age of 42 (cusp of 43 as she likes to say). The girls are now a year old and doing beautifully. Good luck and God bless to all.


----------



## Madeline

hi eastcoastgal my partner is 43 and his sperm test result was fantastic. So far no negative comment from the gyno on his sperm. 

I am sorry for your loss.:hugs:

I am expecting my first mc atm and I have been thinking about the issue of genetic abnormality and reading about it myself...at least on the facts it seems that very very few successful conceptions which harbour genetic abnormalities escape the bodies notice in the first 12 weeks. if the mc is 6 weeks or earlier then the view seems to be random genetic error and could happen to anyone. 7 - 12 weeks mc age is identified as a factor with 30% the sperms responsibility. However for approximately 40% of mc's during this time there is no solid evidentiary explanation. For 60% of mc's during this time evidence suggests chromosomal abnormality where age is a factor. The methods for determining causes of miscarriage are still primitive though.

What I have read suggests that at least 1 mc should be seen by women in their reproductive lives as just part of the reproductive process. I don't know though... I am struggling w this experience perhaps I will feel differently when it is over.

I hope you are successful soon :hugs: Certainly the odds are they say in your favour now :hugs:

Madeline xxx

spelling error


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone

Here are some quotes on fertility and age I thought you could find interesting ;

"According to Dr. Kutluk Oktay, a reproductive endocrinologist at New York Medical College-Westchester Medical Center, who studies fertility preservation and diminished egg reserve, the rates of &#8220;spontaneous pregnancy&#8221; might actually be higher, since lower stats are often influenced by studies with women experiencing fertility problems. A healthy 43-year-old woman could expect her chances of conceiving naturally to be closer to 3 to 5 percent during a given cycle, he argues."

"Dr. Richard Paulson, a fertility specialist at the University of Southern California Medical School, agreed there was a lack of data of natural conception for fertile women over 40. He said he&#8217;d heard so many anecdotes about 43-year-old women getting pregnant on their own that he estimated the number could be much higher."

"The second factor is that such statistics are averages. They might include the woman who underwent premature menopause in her mid-30s as well as Fertile Myrtle who reproduced well into her 40s. Every woman is different, and she should never rely on these figures to make important fertility decisions. Paulson says &#8220;... we just don&#8217;t know how many 43-year-olds are getting pregnant naturally in the privacy of their own bedrooms.&#8221; ( "Reille Hunter Beat the Odds" by Sarah Elizabeth Richards Health & Science 2009)

There is so much negative generalisation online re women's fertility in the 30's and forties I thought it was important to point out that they just don't have the research to back it up and further that many of the comments come from fertility specialists engaged in IVF who arguable have a conflict of interest on this issue.

I wonder myself how different this experience of TTC would be if we were allowed to approach it as though it was perfectly natural and we could be as relaxed about it as anyone else....


Madeline xxx


----------



## Jax41

Nice reading Madeline, thank you :flower: 

Just goes to show we should stick up a finger up to the stats bodz, bc in reality they don't have a clue!!


----------



## Garnet

Yes there are women out there getting pregnant in their 40,s. Duh.. if I were a OB that is where I would specialize in.


----------



## Madeline

you know I think the gyno I have is like that. While she gave me the standard stats, she was seemed to turn her nose up at them. She was more interested in our particular situation. I think this is how they should all operate rather then on the basis of gross generalisations for which they have no solid research. 

The media runs with it and then it becomes a fact. The other day one of my closest friends said " well it is a miracle that you got pregnant isn't it?' he is gay btw, I only mention this because it is the kind of thing a thoughtless queen would say lol I said with a totally straight face - "no, it would be a miracle if you got pregnant' lol 


Madeline xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> you know I think the gyno I have is like that. While she gave me the standard stats, she was seemed to turn her nose up at them. She was more interested in our particular situation. I think this is how they should all operate rather then on the basis of gross generalisations for which they have no solid research.
> 
> The media runs with it and then it becomes a fact. The other day one of my closest friends said " well it is a miracle that you got pregnant isn't it?' he is gay btw, I only mention this because it is the kind of thing a thoughtless queen would say lol I said with a totally straight face - "no, it would be a miracle if you got pregnant' lol
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

:haha::haha:Perfect response :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## malagueta

Desperado167 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> you know I think the gyno I have is like that. While she gave me the standard stats, she was seemed to turn her nose up at them. She was more interested in our particular situation. I think this is how they should all operate rather then on the basis of gross generalisations for which they have no solid research.
> 
> The media runs with it and then it becomes a fact. The other day one of my closest friends said " well it is a miracle that you got pregnant isn't it?' he is gay btw, I only mention this because it is the kind of thing a thoughtless queen would say lol I said with a totally straight face - "no, it would be a miracle if you got pregnant' lol
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> :haha::haha:Perfect response :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the post Madeline and agree, perfect reply to a not so sensitive question...!

I think there are just a lot of preconceptions out there not backed by robust data, about women over 40 TTC. When I last saw my gyno couple of weeks ago he started to suggest that the 'safest' way for me to go about it (since I am 40 in October aka old??) is to (if I reaaaally want) to TTC naturally for a max of 6 months and then go for assisted reproduction methods. This was his conclusion and just like that, without even having a clear picture of my fertility (given that I have a cyst on my ovary and according to him until that goes away I won't have clear hormonal results). My reaction? I pulled a face and told him that I was more than comfortable waiting for 6 months and that I thought that conceiving naturally was not as difficult as he tried to portray it!

I did not tell him this but my grandmother got pregnant when she was 45 and I am pretty sure that if everyone looks at his /her own family will find similar stories of women conceiving and giving birth to perfectly healthy children in their 40s. Isn't it? So yes, science simply does not know about how many women are actually out there pregnant and deliverying babies despite decreased fertlilty after 35..!

Have a good weekend everyone !

xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi again ladies, been lurking but not posting for a while. Madeline, very interesting discussion. 

I have mentioned several times over the months that I actually believe our grandmothers' generation was, in some ways, far better placed for conception later in life. I think it was quite commonplace 50-60-70 (!) years ago for women in their forties to be pregnant, the only difference is it was most probably their 5th+ child, while for most of us it is not. They seemed far better at conceiving up to the menopause! They were blissfully ignorant of the stats with which we are constantly bombarded which tell us that it is a virtual impossibility and, in truth, they were undoubtedly NOT trying as hard as we are to get pregnant and were therefore not stressing about it in the same way with temping, OPKing, CBFMing, softcupping etc etc (!!!) (gggrrr, how we hate that old 'Relax and it will happen....' chestnut!). 

HOWEVER, the 3-5% is still salutary and backed up by my own expereince; I fell pregnant with relative ease at 39 (after 2 previous mcs followed by a concerted 6 months of focused 'trying') to go on and deliver my DS at 40. I was last pregnant at 42 after about 10/12 months of very specific and targetted bd but alas that pregnancy ended in a 12+ week mc and since then we have tried in vain for 17 months at the now ripe old age of (just!) 44. It is with a heavy heart that I now acknowledge the boat has sailed without me, but the point I'm making is that I was described after my last loss as 'obviously very fertile' by my Dr to have been pregnant four times in my life (despite the fact I have just one beautiful son, clumsy to have lost so many babies!) and my history demonstrates that it is indeed increasingly difficult to catch the golden egg. Regardless, I hope that many of you manage to do just that xxx


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Hi again ladies, been lurking but not posting for a while. Madeline, very interesting discussion.
> 
> I have mentioned several times over the months that I actually believe our grandmothers' generation was, in some ways, far better placed for conception later in life. I think it was quite commonplace 50-60-70 (!) years ago for women in their forties to be pregnant, the only difference is it was most probably their 5th+ child, while for most of us it is not. They seemed far better at conceiving up to the menopause! They were blissfully ignorant of the stats with which we are constantly bombarded which tell us that it is a virtual impossibility and, in truth, they were undoubtedly NOT trying as hard as we are to get pregnant and were therefore not stressing about it in the same way with temping, OPKing, CBFMing, softcupping etc etc (!!!) (gggrrr, how we hate that old 'Relax and it will happen....' chestnut!).
> 
> HOWEVER, the 3-5% is still salutary and backed up by my own expereince; I fell pregnant with relative ease at 39 (after 2 previous mcs followed by a concerted 6 months of focused 'trying') to go on and deliver my DS at 40. I was last pregnant at 42 after about 10/12 months of very specific and targetted bd but alas that pregnancy ended in a 12+ week mc and since then we have tried in vain for 17 months at the now ripe old age of (just!) 44. It is with a heavy heart that I now acknowledge the boat has sailed without me, but the point I'm making is that I was described after my last loss as 'obviously very fertile' by my Dr to have been pregnant four times in my life (despite the fact I have just one beautiful son, clumsy to have lost so many babies!) and my history demonstrates that it is indeed increasingly difficult to catch the golden egg. Regardless, I hope that many of you manage to do just that xxx

Yes some of us can get pregnant but to have healthy pregnancy is a diiferent story huh. Hopefully one of us succeeds in this thread. This is my hope for everyone.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Madeline

Hi malagueta the more I read about what lies behind the statistics routinely quoted about fertility in 30's and 40's the clearer it becomes they are speculative guesses. Conception and pregnancy to term is a complex process with inbuilt failures. While age is a factor it is one of many and the absolute effect of age on fertility is recognised as small. 

I think we should each treat this as an individual journey and take it one step at a time. I think this is what I am going to do. My first attempt has resulted in a mc and all the evidence indicates that this is a normal part of reproductive life. So we will try again and reassess as we go. 

Hi Spoomie sorry for your losses :hugs:

Hi Garnet we will keep trying and we will succeed :hugs:

more then anything I think it is important to go with the flow and not focus too heavily on statistics just take care of ourselves, eat healthy and exercise and think positively and optimistically and have fun trying :hugs: 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, sorry not posted for a while, have felt so low after losing our baby girl to Edwards syndrome (3rd mc in a row). But was interested to read Madeline's piece about fertility stats and wanted to write.

I have always been healthy and 'fertile'. At 23 I got pg within approx 2 days of coming off the pill. At 38 I got pg within 6 months even though dh was away at the crucial time for prob half of them. Both these resulted in healthy pg's. 

I'm now 43 and have had just had another v early mc/ chemical pg this week. I have now fallen pg 4 times in 16 months but all of these have resulted in mc. I am sure its my age and that these are hard boiled eggs, but am quite sure there is the elusive 'golden egg' in there somewhere and am not prepared to give up yet.

No one except the fertility clinic have ever referred to my age as a problem. My mw at last booking in appointment told me I was not old, she had booked a lady in who was 52 and it was natural pg! The fertility clinic have always scared me regarding my age, but then they see ladies who go to them who have obviously got a fertility problem, they dont see all the women in their 40's who have got pg naturally with no problems. In a way I wish I'd never gone to them because it has just made me paranoid now but dh and I aren't going to give up yet. 

We are considering donor eggs but at least it's an option for the future should the natural process not work out. A friend at work has just had a baby at 44 naturally, so it does happen. I work in a hospital and almost all of the staff I have spoken to about my situation tells me of someone they know who was older than me when they had healthy baby, so keep on going girls and thanks Madeline, all these things are encouraging xx


----------



## Madeline

hi Donna I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :flower:

I think miscarrying is a difficult process, disappointing, upsetting, draining. On the other hand it is natural selection, the reality of the biological process of procreation etc Looking at it as a biological process makes me more optimistic about it.

All we can do is keep trying and give ourselves the best chance :hugs: I don't know if I will succeed but I do not want to regret not having tried. 

My mc started today which is an enormous relief. I didn't know how I would feel about trying again but now that it has started I know I am super keen to try again :)

I have my fingers crossed for you Donna :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry not posted for a while, have felt so low after losing our baby girl to Edwards syndrome (3rd mc in a row). But was interested to read Madeline's piece about fertility stats and wanted to write.
> 
> I have always been healthy and 'fertile'. At 23 I got pg within approx 2 days of coming off the pill. At 38 I got pg within 6 months even though dh was away at the crucial time for prob half of them. Both these resulted in healthy pg's.
> 
> I'm now 43 and have had just had another v early mc/ chemical pg this week. I have now fallen pg 4 times in 16 months but all of these have resulted in mc. I am sure its my age and that these are hard boiled eggs, but am quite sure there is the elusive 'golden egg' in there somewhere and am not prepared to give up yet.
> 
> No one except the fertility clinic have ever referred to my age as a problem. My mw at last booking in appointment told me I was not old, she had booked a lady in who was 52 and it was natural pg! The fertility clinic have always scared me regarding my age, but then they see ladies who go to them who have obviously got a fertility problem, they dont see all the women in their 40's who have got pg naturally with no problems. In a way I wish I'd never gone to them because it has just made me paranoid now but dh and I aren't going to give up yet.
> 
> We are considering donor eggs but at least it's an option for the future should the natural process not work out. A friend at work has just had a baby at 44 naturally, so it does happen. I work in a hospital and almost all of the staff I have spoken to about my situation tells me of someone they know who was older than me when they had healthy baby, so keep on going girls and thanks Madeline, all these things are encouraging xx

hi i agree i have 4 friends on facebook 3 the same age one 2 years older who have all had babies in the last 6 months i wont give up yet xx


----------



## LLbean

never give up!


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry not posted for a while, have felt so low after losing our baby girl to Edwards syndrome (3rd mc in a row). But was interested to read Madeline's piece about fertility stats and wanted to write.
> 
> I have always been healthy and 'fertile'. At 23 I got pg within approx 2 days of coming off the pill. At 38 I got pg within 6 months even though dh was away at the crucial time for prob half of them. Both these resulted in healthy pg's.
> 
> I'm now 43 and have had just had another v early mc/ chemical pg this week. I have now fallen pg 4 times in 16 months but all of these have resulted in mc. I am sure its my age and that these are hard boiled eggs, but am quite sure there is the elusive 'golden egg' in there somewhere and am not prepared to give up yet.
> 
> No one except the fertility clinic have ever referred to my age as a problem. My mw at last booking in appointment told me I was not old, she had booked a lady in who was 52 and it was natural pg! The fertility clinic have always scared me regarding my age, but then they see ladies who go to them who have obviously got a fertility problem, they dont see all the women in their 40's who have got pg naturally with no problems. In a way I wish I'd never gone to them because it has just made me paranoid now but dh and I aren't going to give up yet.
> 
> We are considering donor eggs but at least it's an option for the future should the natural process not work out. A friend at work has just had a baby at 44 naturally, so it does happen. I work in a hospital and almost all of the staff I have spoken to about my situation tells me of someone they know who was older than me when they had healthy baby, so keep on going girls and thanks Madeline, all these things are encouraging xx

So sorry about you loss. Mine I believe was Trisomy 18/Edwards syndrome in December. Ys the has got be a golden egg in the mix. Well good luck if you decide to use a donor egg. Husband and i discussed it but it did not go anywhere cause he is againist it. :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> hi Donna I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :flower:
> 
> I think miscarrying is a difficult process, disappointing, upsetting, draining. On the other hand it is natural selection, the reality of the biological process of procreation etc Looking at it as a biological process makes me more optimistic about it.
> 
> All we can do is keep trying and give ourselves the best chance :hugs: I don't know if I will succeed but I do not want to regret not having tried.
> 
> My mc started today which is an enormous relief. I didn't know how I would feel about trying again but now that it has started I know I am super keen to try again :)
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you Donna :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

Good luck Madeline.:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Ah Madeline, sending you hugs xx


----------



## minted69

Hi, thought i would join the party if ok. Trying to conceive since i m/c in nov at 10wks. I am 42 and juzt about trying everything with no success, good luck to all

Lorna xx


----------



## minted69

You have made me laugh thank you soooooo much xxxx this is for marathongirl


----------



## minted69

Very funny. Thank youxx


QUOTE=mandy1971;16590843]


Spoomie said:


> HI all
> 
> Marathongirl, thanks for asking about my running, it's going ok thanks. Managed another session this week after last week's hills and ran 20 min warm up followed by 10x1 min hard with 1 min recoveries and 10 min warm down. Felt good :thumbup:....in a painful way, and painful in a good way! I'm meeting up with an old training partner/adversary on Sunday for a long run; I've told her to think of running with me as an act of charitable giving to those less fortunate!!! :haha:
> 
> Supplements, where to begin?! Currently:
> 
> Levothyroxine 125mg (since 2001, generally well regulated)
> Viridian Pre-conception vitamin
> Fish oil
> CoQ10 600mg (since Jan 2012)
> DHEA 75mg (since mid 0211)
> Flaxseed oil
> 
> Bitten the dust along the way!!!:
> 
> B Complex (current multivitamin has about 5000% RDA B6 and/or B12)
> EPO
> Iron
> Magnesium
> Selenium
> Vitamin E
> Vitamin D
> L-Arginine
> Brewer's Yeast
> NAC
> Herbal medicine
> Acupuncture
> Reflexology
> Instead softcups
> Preseed
> ......plus about 10 other things that I've paid a fortune for and forgotten.
> 
> I actually plan to let all the supplements laspe as they run out as I have decided that none has really provided any benefit and have simply deprived my family of several thousand pounds along the way of trying to 'fix' myself since last mc. (One of my pet hates on BnB is those people who tune in 'to give us hope' with the magical ingredient they believe worked for them, usually after they've been ttc for all of 3 months!) In truth, after trying to get pregnant throughout 2010, I categorically recall having decided that this was just not meant to be in July of that year and then I fell pregnant in August. My mindset since the mc in November 2010 could not be more different to that 'que sera' attitude and I am certain that my biggest inhibitor has been stress and trying too hard. Attempting to get back to that laissez faire place is something I would love to do, but I know the damage is done and I must now learn to move forward from a very different place. Tough, but keep the faith ladies :hugs:
> 
> PS I am now hairy, grumpy and spotty, in fact, I'm amazed my husband can even be persuaded to BD at all!!! :haha: :haha:

:haha:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Garnet

minted69 said:


> Hi, thought i would join the party if ok. Trying to conceive since i m/c in nov at 10wks. I am 42 and juzt about trying everything with no success, good luck to all
> 
> Lorna xx

Welcome and join us. :flower:


----------



## Madeline

Hi Garnet, Donna, Desperado, Spoomie, MrsP,Malaguetta, Jax, LBean,Minted, marathongirl,

and everyone else :hugs:

sorry for your loss minted I have my fingers crossed for you that you will succeed :hugs:

thankyou for all your support things are going ok here day 2 of mc not much happened today so may take a few more days. Have a bit of flu which is boring so no running today but hopefully I will feel up to it tomoro.

How is everyone else going? Anyone testing soon?

Madeline xxx


----------



## JLondon

Madeline said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Here are some quotes on fertility and age I thought you could find interesting ;
> 
> "According to Dr. Kutluk Oktay, a reproductive endocrinologist at New York Medical College-Westchester Medical Center, who studies fertility preservation and diminished egg reserve, the rates of spontaneous pregnancy might actually be higher, since lower stats are often influenced by studies with women experiencing fertility problems. A healthy 43-year-old woman could expect her chances of conceiving naturally to be closer to 3 to 5 percent during a given cycle, he argues."
> 
> "Dr. Richard Paulson, a fertility specialist at the University of Southern California Medical School, agreed there was a lack of data of natural conception for fertile women over 40. He said hed heard so many anecdotes about 43-year-old women getting pregnant on their own that he estimated the number could be much higher."
> 
> "The second factor is that such statistics are averages. They might include the woman who underwent premature menopause in her mid-30s as well as Fertile Myrtle who reproduced well into her 40s. Every woman is different, and she should never rely on these figures to make important fertility decisions. Paulson says ... we just dont know how many 43-year-olds are getting pregnant naturally in the privacy of their own bedrooms. ( "Reille Hunter Beat the Odds" by Sarah Elizabeth Richards Health & Science 2009)
> 
> There is so much negative generalisation online re women's fertility in the 30's and forties I thought it was important to point out that they just don't have the research to back it up and further that many of the comments come from fertility specialists engaged in IVF who arguable have a conflict of interest on this issue.
> 
> I wonder myself how different this experience of TTC would be if we were allowed to approach it as though it was perfectly natural and we could be as relaxed about it as anyone else....
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

I am on day 3 of my miscarriage, it is all pretty much over now and I am just tired and coming to terms with it. I just read the above post and wanted to say that I had no worries about getting pregnant at 40, I knew I would fall pregnant and I knew it wouldn't take me long, I just had a feeling! However I now feel a little differently due to a rather thoughtless young doctor at the hospital, who told me only half an hour after me finding out my baby had died at 6 weeks ( I should have been over 11) that perhaps I should consider an egg donor! I asked her if my egg could have been faulty and would that be the reason for my miscarriage and she said no, that would not have caused the mc. So I asked what she meant, and she said that at my age the eggs aren't always so great and it could take me a long time to get pregnant. I explained that I got pregnant in my second month of ttc'ing and she said that I should consider it if I didn't get pregnant again soon as it wouldn't be fair on the baby having an older Mum.... How dare she!!! I will be writing to the hospital to complain. I know I should just go back to my original way of thinking and just go for it, but she has got me worrying now about the state of my eggs!


----------



## minted69

Thank you maddy,
when i m/c in nov the whole process from start to finish was one week and it is mentally draining.
Goog luck xx:thumbup:

Sorry i dont want to bring you down, 
sending you millions of :hugs:


----------



## minted69

Jlondon
i cannot believe what a horrible spiteful woman she is. Make sure the complaint letter ticks all boxes
x:growlmad:


----------



## Madeline

thks minted hugs seem to work really well right now :hugs::hugs:

JLondon :hugs::hugs: by all means make a formal complaint the comment was ignorant and inappropriate. And irrelevant as you had no trouble conceiving and the literature clearly identifies at least one mc as a normal part of reproductive life. 

As for the age comment I wouldn't even grace that with another thought :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

JLondon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> Here are some quotes on fertility and age I thought you could find interesting ;
> 
> "According to Dr. Kutluk Oktay, a reproductive endocrinologist at New York Medical College-Westchester Medical Center, who studies fertility preservation and diminished egg reserve, the rates of &#8220;spontaneous pregnancy&#8221; might actually be higher, since lower stats are often influenced by studies with women experiencing fertility problems. A healthy 43-year-old woman could expect her chances of conceiving naturally to be closer to 3 to 5 percent during a given cycle, he argues."
> 
> "Dr. Richard Paulson, a fertility specialist at the University of Southern California Medical School, agreed there was a lack of data of natural conception for fertile women over 40. He said he&#8217;d heard so many anecdotes about 43-year-old women getting pregnant on their own that he estimated the number could be much higher."
> 
> "The second factor is that such statistics are averages. They might include the woman who underwent premature menopause in her mid-30s as well as Fertile Myrtle who reproduced well into her 40s. Every woman is different, and she should never rely on these figures to make important fertility decisions. Paulson says &#8220;... we just don&#8217;t know how many 43-year-olds are getting pregnant naturally in the privacy of their own bedrooms.&#8221; ( "Reille Hunter Beat the Odds" by Sarah Elizabeth Richards Health & Science 2009)
> 
> There is so much negative generalisation online re women's fertility in the 30's and forties I thought it was important to point out that they just don't have the research to back it up and further that many of the comments come from fertility specialists engaged in IVF who arguable have a conflict of interest on this issue.
> 
> I wonder myself how different this experience of TTC would be if we were allowed to approach it as though it was perfectly natural and we could be as relaxed about it as anyone else....
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> I am on day 3 of my miscarriage, it is all pretty much over now and I am just tired and coming to terms with it. I just read the above post and wanted to say that I had no worries about getting pregnant at 40, I knew I would fall pregnant and I knew it wouldn't take me long, I just had a feeling! However I now feel a little differently due to a rather thoughtless young doctor at the hospital, who told me only half an hour after me finding out my baby had died at 6 weeks ( I should have been over 11) that perhaps I should consider an egg donor! I asked her if my egg could have been faulty and would that be the reason for my miscarriage and she said no, that would not have caused the mc. So I asked what she meant, and she said that at my age the eggs aren't always so great and it could take me a long time to get pregnant. I explained that I got pregnant in my second month of ttc'ing and she said that I should consider it if I didn't get pregnant again soon as it wouldn't be fair on the baby having an older Mum.... How dare she!!! I will be writing to the hospital to complain. I know I should just go back to my original way of thinking and just go for it, but she has got me worrying now about the state of my eggs!Click to expand...

hi london and welcome my gp asked me why i wanted more kids at my age i had blood tests done every month and was told all was fine i went for my routine smear and spoke to the practise nurse who was lovely she went through my blood tests and i ovulated only twice in that 6 months i have since changed practice but still the same old story no referral to fs cos i have grown up children and my age xx also so sorry for your recent loss i hope you get a bfp soon xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madeline said:


> Hi Garnet, Donna, Desperado, Spoomie, MrsP,Malaguetta, Jax, LBean,Minted, marathongirl,
> 
> and everyone else :hugs:
> 
> sorry for your loss minted I have my fingers crossed for you that you will succeed :hugs:
> 
> thankyou for all your support things are going ok here day 2 of mc not much happened today so may take a few more days. Have a bit of flu which is boring so no running today but hopefully I will feel up to it tomoro.
> 
> How is everyone else going? Anyone testing soon?
> 
> Madeline xxx

hi madeline im cd 15 dont think ive ovulated yet i only get sore boobs after got in plenty ov bd though lol x


----------



## minted69

Mrsp how r u
I am on cd10 doing opk, i have irregular cycles ranging from 19-48 days and havent got a clue for ovulation ever over months, any tips be grateful


----------



## Madeline

hi mrsP well you are clearly putting in all the hard work and practice makes perfect lol Bit of this :serenade: and bit of this :dust: and it will b a great month :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg jlondon how bloody rude was she ,I would def complain ,:growlmad:That's made me so angry ,sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## minted69

Mrsp how r u
I am on cd10 doing opk, i have irregular cycles ranging from 19-48 days and havent got a clue for ovulation ever over months, any tips be grateful


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> Hi Garnet, Donna, Desperado, Spoomie, MrsP,Malaguetta, Jax, LBean,Minted, marathongirl,
> 
> and everyone else :hugs:
> 
> sorry for your loss minted I have my fingers crossed for you that you will succeed :hugs:
> 
> thankyou for all your support things are going ok here day 2 of mc not much happened today so may take a few more days. Have a bit of flu which is boring so no running today but hopefully I will feel up to it tomoro.
> 
> How is everyone else going? Anyone testing soon?
> 
> Madeline xxx

Are u sure it is the flu?


----------



## Garnet

JLondon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> Here are some quotes on fertility and age I thought you could find interesting ;
> 
> "According to Dr. Kutluk Oktay, a reproductive endocrinologist at New York Medical College-Westchester Medical Center, who studies fertility preservation and diminished egg reserve, the rates of spontaneous pregnancy might actually be higher, since lower stats are often influenced by studies with women experiencing fertility problems. A healthy 43-year-old woman could expect her chances of conceiving naturally to be closer to 3 to 5 percent during a given cycle, he argues."
> 
> "Dr. Richard Paulson, a fertility specialist at the University of Southern California Medical School, agreed there was a lack of data of natural conception for fertile women over 40. He said hed heard so many anecdotes about 43-year-old women getting pregnant on their own that he estimated the number could be much higher."
> 
> "The second factor is that such statistics are averages. They might include the woman who underwent premature menopause in her mid-30s as well as Fertile Myrtle who reproduced well into her 40s. Every woman is different, and she should never rely on these figures to make important fertility decisions. Paulson says ... we just dont know how many 43-year-olds are getting pregnant naturally in the privacy of their own bedrooms. ( "Reille Hunter Beat the Odds" by Sarah Elizabeth Richards Health & Science 2009)
> 
> There is so much negative generalisation online re women's fertility in the 30's and forties I thought it was important to point out that they just don't have the research to back it up and further that many of the comments come from fertility specialists engaged in IVF who arguable have a conflict of interest on this issue.
> 
> I wonder myself how different this experience of TTC would be if we were allowed to approach it as though it was perfectly natural and we could be as relaxed about it as anyone else....
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> I am on day 3 of my miscarriage, it is all pretty much over now and I am just tired and coming to terms with it. I just read the above post and wanted to say that I had no worries about getting pregnant at 40, I knew I would fall pregnant and I knew it wouldn't take me long, I just had a feeling! However I now feel a little differently due to a rather thoughtless young doctor at the hospital, who told me only half an hour after me finding out my baby had died at 6 weeks ( I should have been over 11) that perhaps I should consider an egg donor! I asked her if my egg could have been faulty and would that be the reason for my miscarriage and she said no, that would not have caused the mc. So I asked what she meant, and she said that at my age the eggs aren't always so great and it could take me a long time to get pregnant. I explained that I got pregnant in my second month of ttc'ing and she said that I should consider it if I didn't get pregnant again soon as it wouldn't be fair on the baby having an older Mum.... How dare she!!! I will be writing to the hospital to complain. I know I should just go back to my original way of thinking and just go for it, but she has got me worrying now about the state of my eggs!Click to expand...

So sorry about you MC. Those young doctors are so rude. Well I had a healthy boy at 40. The nerve of some people.:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies,

Jlondon, so sorry for your loss. I cannot believe what that Dr said to you, how bloody rude!! GRRRR!

Madeline like Garnet says are you sure it's flu hunni, make sure you're not brewing an infection. 

hello everyone else, hope you're all good.

well af arrived after my chemical pg this month and is horrible. Dh works on a ship and we're going to meet up when the ship comes in but will prob not be until cd13. Might be too late as I can ov earlier than that some months :( xx


----------



## never2late70

Hello lovely's :flower:

Sorry to read and run. Super busy here at the hospital today and I had a crazy busy weekend as well. 

I am going to be testing tomorrow morning :happydance: I am 10DP HCG and 11 DP IUI ..I'm so excited! I really hope this is our month. I really don't think I can hanlde another month of Clomid :growlmad:

Prayers and Blessings to you al!! :hugs:

~Angie (41)


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck for tomorrow Angie xx


----------



## Desperado167

Goid luck angie ,Donna big big hugs ,madeline keep an eye on your temps and if they are raised go to the docs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Hello lovely's :flower:
> 
> Sorry to read and run. Super busy here at the hospital today and I had a crazy busy weekend as well.
> 
> I am going to be testing tomorrow morning :happydance: I am 10DP HCG and 11 DP IUI ..I'm so excited! I really hope this is our month. I really don't think I can hanlde another month of Clomid :growlmad:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to you al!! :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie (41)

Good luck.:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Jlondon, so sorry for your loss. I cannot believe what that Dr said to you, how bloody rude!! GRRRR!
> 
> Madeline like Garnet says are you sure it's flu hunni, make sure you're not brewing an infection.
> 
> hello everyone else, hope you're all good.
> 
> well af arrived after my chemical pg this month and is horrible. Dh works on a ship and we're going to meet up when the ship comes in but will prob not be until cd13. Might be too late as I can ov earlier than that some months :( xx

My husband travels alot lately and in his next job so it has been three years of hurry home I'm ovulating. :dohh:


----------



## Deco

JLondon said:


> I am on day 3 of my miscarriage, it is all pretty much over now and I am just tired and coming to terms with it. I just read the above post and wanted to say that I had no worries about getting pregnant at 40, I knew I would fall pregnant and I knew it wouldn't take me long, I just had a feeling! However I now feel a little differently due to a rather thoughtless young doctor at the hospital, who told me only half an hour after me finding out my baby had died at 6 weeks ( I should have been over 11) that perhaps I should consider an egg donor! I asked her if my egg could have been faulty and would that be the reason for my miscarriage and she said no, that would not have caused the mc. So I asked what she meant, and she said that at my age the eggs aren't always so great and it could take me a long time to get pregnant. I explained that I got pregnant in my second month of ttc'ing and she said that I should consider it if I didn't get pregnant again soon as *it wouldn't be fair on the baby having an older Mum*.... How dare she!!! I will be writing to the hospital to complain. I know I should just go back to my original way of thinking and just go for it, but she has got me worrying now about the state of my eggs!

I'm so sorry for your loss, and for the uncalled for insult to injury. Your Doofus Doc deserves the response "it's less fair that your kids have a tactless mum".


----------



## Deco

never2late70 said:


> Hello lovely's :flower:
> 
> Sorry to read and run. Super busy here at the hospital today and I had a crazy busy weekend as well.
> 
> I am going to be testing tomorrow morning :happydance: I am 10DP HCG and 11 DP IUI ..I'm so excited! I really hope this is our month. I really don't think I can hanlde another month of Clomid :growlmad:
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to you al!! :hugs:
> 
> ~Angie (41)

 FX and praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## JLondon

Thanks for the support girls. Thank goodness she was not my regular Dr. I have been staying with my Mum to help her out as she has had a recent back op. It all started here so had to go to her Dr and be referred to a local hospital, the Dr is question was very young and totally lacking in patient care. She was the first person I saw after the radiographer had told me the baby had died. Upon meeting her, she introduced herself and then asked "and how are you today".... Um not too great thanks, I've just found out my baby died 5 weeks ago!!! I have a friend who works for the NHS who has very strong feelings about patient care and she will help me compose a letter and make sure it is sent to the right people.:thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

JLondon

I'm sorry for your loss, that is an outrageous comment and thank goodness you have the strength to complain about it. More training really is needed in how to deal with the bereavement of mc. I had a similar experience following my last mc; it was at 12+2 and my DH and I quite literally held our lost little one in the palm of our hands after the trauma of delivering him/her. As I was transferred to the ward I will never forget the words of the porter who asked if I was taking all my belongings with me. I guess it is an easy mistake, and that I was obviously reading greater significance into his comment, but definitely not the right choice of words for a woman who is leaving her baby behind to be transferred to the Ob/Gyn ward.

Although you are focused on the trauma of your loss, I pray that when the time is right for you, you are able to conceive again quickly and that you can stick a metaphorical two fingers up to the ridiculous comments of the medical staff you encountered. Incidentally, my son was born when I was 40, conceived at 39, the month after a mc, donor eggs as standard at 40 - pah!


----------



## Madeline

hi Garnet, desperado, Donna, Spoomie, Deco and everyone

good luck today nevertoolate :hugs: hope you are feeling better JLondon.:hugs:

how is everyone going today? Things are good here, thks again for the advice I am watching the flu to make sure its not an infection. So far no discharge or fever so I think its just normal flu. 

I hope everyone is feeling fertile cause I want to c some bf's ladies :hugs:

:dust:


Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

Yup that would be nice. Glad it is the flu Madeline not infection. Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## minted69

Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## minted69

]Hello all

Had my 1st lh surge today, hoping everything goes ok, :happydance:
now its down it :sex: fxs. Hope everything is ok with everyone.


----------



## Madeline

hey minted thats fantastic :) fingers crossed :)

hey everyone thought you might find this interesting :)

"In 1999, a group of researchers at Liverpool Hospital in the UK, one of the largest miscarriage clinics in the world, examined the histories of more than 700 of their patients in whom no cause of recurrent miscarriage could be found.

As you can see in their results in the table below, even when a couple have experienced several miscarriages, there is a very high probability that their next pregnancy will go to term:

Chance of next pregnancy going to term based on age and miscarriage history:

Age 
(years}	Number of previous miscarriages
2 3 4 5
20	92	90	88	85
25	89	86	82	79
30	84	80	76	71
35	77	73	68	62
40	69	64	58	52
45	60	54	48	42
Brigham et al . Human Reproduction 1999


ps the numbers 2 3 4 5 should start at the second column the represent the number of mc's

Madeline xxx


----------



## minted69

Good luck never2late have everything crossed for you x

Madeline, how r u feeling today x


----------



## Jax41

Hi y'all!! :flower:

Minted, you get going :thumbup:

JLondon, :hugs: hope you forget completely the words the Dr said to you....

Madeline, you are stats queen :winkwink::haha:

Deco, can't wait to hear what your test brings in the morning!! :happydance:

AFM, DH hopefully went for his SA today.....and I'm wondering is anyone here on this thread 40+ and TTC#1 still or am I alone in the world :shrug::flower:


----------



## Madeline

hi Jax lol sorry its just my way of making sense of the whole thing :blush:


Madeline xxx


----------



## never2late70

So I got a faint positive on a blue dye test this morning so I am trying not to take it too seriously. I only have one FRER and one Clearblue easy digital left and since I am only 11DPO and I am not supposed to test until Friday I do not want to wasyte them. :shrug:

Some one posted a picture for me on the Clomid thread..

To be continued...lol :happydance:


----------



## Deco

never2late70 said:


> So I got a faint positive on a blue dye test this morning so I am trying not to take it too seriously. I only have one FRER and one Clearblue easy digital left and since I am only 11DPO and I am not supposed to test until Friday I do not want to wasyte them. :shrug:
> 
> Some one posted a picture for me on the Clomid thread..
> 
> To be continued...lol :happydance:

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! Ok, trying to contain the premature excitement monster waiting to bust out of me, so I will barely whisper a eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :)

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## never2late70

Deco said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> So I got a faint positive on a blue dye test this morning so I am trying not to take it too seriously. I only have one FRER and one Clearblue easy digital left and since I am only 11DPO and I am not supposed to test until Friday I do not want to wasyte them. :shrug:
> 
> Some one posted a picture for me on the Clomid thread..
> 
> To be continued...lol :happydance:
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! Ok, trying to contain the premature excitement monster waiting to bust out of me, so I will barely whisper a eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :)
> 
> Can't wait for the update!Click to expand...

Here's where the picture is uploaded to by Mammag I am too dumb to figure it out so I emailed to her..lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/secondary-infertility/791013-clomid-259.html


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> Hi y'all!! :flower:
> 
> Minted, you get going :thumbup:
> 
> JLondon, :hugs: hope you forget completely the words the Dr said to you....
> 
> Madeline, you are stats queen :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Deco, can't wait to hear what your test brings in the morning!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, DH hopefully went for his SA today.....and I'm wondering is anyone here on this thread 40+ and TTC#1 still or am I alone in the world :shrug::flower:

Hello. B effing N this morning. Though I'm still in disagreement with FF on my O date. It says I'm at 13DPO, but I think I'm 11DPO. If you overlay my chart with last month's chart and have them matched up on start of cycle day as opposed to O day (which FF has wrong), then my two charts are shockingly identical. I'm starting to feel like I'm a robot or something. The organic world is much more random than the creepily similar charts I've produced two months in a row.

And you're not alone, dear. I'm 44 and TTC #1, only second month into The Baby Project, and expecting a long long haul. DP is getting SA this week or next as well. I just want to find out relatively early in the process whether the natural route is a waste of time given his swimmers (or sinkers), and whether we should go to IUI. Will soon find out.


----------



## Deco

never2late70 said:


> Here's where the picture is uploaded to by Mammag I am too dumb to figure it out so I emailed to her..lol
> https://www.babyandbump.com/secondary-infertility/791013-clomid-259.html

 Looks pretty clear to me! Congratulations! this is beyond awesomeness.


----------



## minted69

Never2late
well done, a blue line is a blue line, cant wait to see tomorrows :thumbup: x


----------



## Deco

Madeline said:


> hey minted thats fantastic :) fingers crossed :)
> 
> hey everyone thought you might find this interesting :)
> 
> "In 1999, a group of researchers at Liverpool Hospital in the UK, one of the largest miscarriage clinics in the world, examined the histories of more than 700 of their patients in whom no cause of recurrent miscarriage could be found.
> 
> As you can see in their results in the table below, even when a couple have experienced several miscarriages, there is a very high probability that their next pregnancy will go to term:
> 
> Chance of next pregnancy going to term based on age and miscarriage history:
> 
> Age
> (years} Number of previous miscarriages
> 2 3 4 5
> 20 92 90 88 85
> 25 89 86 82 79
> 30 84 80 76 71
> 35 77 73 68 62
> 40 69 64 58 52
> 45 60 54 48 42
> Brigham et al . Human Reproduction 1999
> 
> 
> ps the numbers 2 3 4 5 should start at the second column the represent the number of mc's
> 
> Madeline xxx

 thanks for the interesting stats, Madeline. 
How are you feeling? Everything going ok? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Hi y'all!! :flower:
> 
> Minted, you get going :thumbup:
> 
> JLondon, :hugs: hope you forget completely the words the Dr said to you....
> 
> Madeline, you are stats queen :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Deco, can't wait to hear what your test brings in the morning!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, DH hopefully went for his SA today.....and I'm wondering is anyone here on this thread 40+ and TTC#1 still or am I alone in the world :shrug::flower:

Me too! :wave:



never2late70 said:


> So I got a faint positive on a blue dye test this morning so I am trying not to take it too seriously. I only have one FRER and one Clearblue easy digital left and since I am only 11DPO and I am not supposed to test until Friday I do not want to wasyte them. :shrug:
> 
> Some one posted a picture for me on the Clomid thread..
> 
> To be continued...lol :happydance:

ooh how exciting, keeping my fingers crossed :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JLondon

Fingers crossed for you never2late:dust:

Jax I'm 40 TTC'ing for #1 too.. I hit 40 in September and thought this is it, it's now or never for me, I'm single so found a donor (the brother of a friend I've had since my teens, he's single, gay and in his 40's and want's to co-parent) We started TTC'ing in Jan this year, I had a very feint BFP in feb but that turned to a BFN a day or two later, so I guess that was a chemical and then we tried again in Feb and I got my BFP in March. I am staying positive and can't wait to try again, what the Dr told me has stuck a little, I googled some stuff last night and the fact that my donor is over 40 isn't great apparently but then again, I also know that the possibility of a 2nd mc is much lower now. What will be will be I guess, bought a tonne of evening primrose oil today to pick myself up and booked a 4 day break to Spain to get some sun, leaving on Thursday, sunshine always gives me a boost so can't wait for that :)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

JLondon said:


> Fingers crossed for you never2late:dust:
> 
> Jax I'm 40 TTC'ing for #1 too.. I hit 40 in September and thought this is it, it's now or never for me, I'm single so found a donor (the brother of a friend I've had since my teens, he's single, gay and in his 40's and want's to co-parent) We started TTC'ing in Jan this year, I had a very feint BFP in feb but that turned to a BFN a day or two later, so I guess that was a chemical and then we tried again in Feb and I got my BFP in March. I am staying positive and can't wait to try again, what the Dr told me has stuck a little, I googled some stuff last night and the fact that my donor is over 40 isn't great apparently but then again, I also know that the possibility of a 2nd mc is much lower now. What will be will be I guess, bought a tonne of evening primrose oil today to pick myself up and booked a 4 day break to Spain to get some sun, leaving on Thursday, sunshine always gives me a boost so can't wait for that :)
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words and for thinking of me :hugs:

Good luck and enjoy your visit in Spain.:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Madeline said:


> hi Jax lol sorry its just my way of making sense of the whole thing :blush:
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

Hey, please don't apologise, it wasn't meant as a dig at all! :hugs::hugs: Keep them stats coming! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Deco, JLondon, Butterfly, thanks girls :flower: was beginning to feel like a freak of nature :haha: well I'm still convinced I am as I've NEVER had a BFP in my life :dohh: but lovely to know that I'm not alone in TTC#1 :hugs::hugs:

Deco, so sorry to read the BeffingN this morning :nope: FFs a pain in the ass sometimes, are you going to keep testing? DH got his SA done yesterday, I am so happy :cloud9: it's been a colossal struggle (on my part here!) to ask him to do it as I was absolutely 100% convinced he wouldn't (he has 3 already from his first time round) and I'm so happy to say he proved me wrong and I love him!! Your 'sinkers' made me LOL! Let's hope for both of us they're gold medalists :spermy::thumbup:

JLondon, my DH is over 40 too and yes I know we're all getting on but I think as long as they have a healthy diet/lifestyle then anything's possible. I'm dead envious that you managed a BFP so quick, wow! Half the time I feel like I've not even got out of the starting blocks :shrug: I so hope that the next time, and I'm convinced there will be one v soon for you, your little bean is a sticky one, in the meantime enjoy Spain you lucky girl and bring the sunshine back with you :hugs::hugs:

Never2Late, can't wait for the progress report! :thumbup: I think you should pee on a FRER though and send us a pic :winkwink: Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

minted69 said:


> Mrsp how r u
> I am on cd10 doing opk, i have irregular cycles ranging from 19-48 days and havent got a clue for ovulation ever over months, any tips be grateful

hi minted 69 sorry i have no tips my cycles range from 18 /92 days i stopped doing opks a while back it was too stressful and expensive the only thing i notice is my boobs get sore usually after ovulation but that can sumtimes take ages they started getting tender yesterday so i think i must have o over the wkend xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi every one hope you are all well. afm sore boobs thats about it lets get those bfp rolling in sending:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## minted69

Thank you mrsp x


----------



## Waiting4Grace

Hi I am 41 TTC for the first time with my husband. We got married three years ago and due to sick parents we werent concentrating on ourselves. This is kind of fun but stressful as well due to our ages. SO nervous it wont happen. I am 9 dpo today. AF due on Tuesday. I have been feeling warm to hot since 1 dpo. I have had cramping and a stich in my right side. Maybe reading too much into it. Afraid it will be a bfn.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Waiting4Grace :hi: nice to meet you :flower: really hope your stay here is a short one :hugs:

I know what you mean about not concentrating on yourselves, my lovely Dad was poorly for the past 4 years and :sex: was the last thing on my mind, our little :baby: definitely got put on the back burner.....Dad's safe now so bring on baby!! :thumbup::happydance: I keep asking him to put a good word in for me when the big man passes by but I think he's enjoying the rest too much! :haha:


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Deco, so sorry to read the BeffingN this morning :nope: FFs a pain in the ass sometimes, are you going to keep testing? DH got his SA done yesterday, I am so happy :cloud9: it's been a colossal struggle (on my part here!) to ask him to do it as I was absolutely 100% convinced he wouldn't (he has 3 already from his first time round) and I'm so happy to say he proved me wrong and I love him!! Your 'sinkers' made me LOL! Let's hope for both of us they're gold medalists :spermy::thumbup:
> 
> JLondon, my DH is over 40 too and yes I know we're all getting on but I think as long as they have a healthy diet/lifestyle then anything's possible. I'm dead envious that you managed a BFP so quick, wow! Half the time I feel like I've not even got out of the starting blocks :shrug: I so hope that the next time, and I'm convinced there will be one v soon for you, your little bean is a sticky one, in the meantime enjoy Spain you lucky girl and bring the sunshine back with you :hugs::hugs:

thank you Jax dear :hugs:. yes, I will keep testing every other day until I get a BeffingP or my temps plummet or :witch:arrives. One thing I have going for me in this process is that I'm extraordinarily chill about this Baby Project. I won't lie, I'm also completely obsessed, but emotionally chill. Planning, plotting, scheming, researching, supplement popping, needle pricking, gooey swamp water swilling, POASing, temping, symptom checking, vajayjay probing, BnB stalking have taken over my life. But I threw myself into it expecting to see at least 12 cycles of BFNs (and then some m/cs :( ). So when I see a BFN, I think things are going exactly as expected and it's not really a let down. A BFP this early would be glorious beyond my wildest dreams, and also utterly unexpected and odds-defying. I'd feel like I've won the lottery.

Having spent all my life on my school, carreer building, travel, and home prettifying, and having had no interest in baby making, I feel that it's only fair that I now pay my dues, put in the greater focus, sacrifice, endure the inconveniences and life disruptions and disappointments that come with TTC after 40, before I can realistically expect success. One can't help but hope and fantasize and envision the arrival of a LO, but I also honestly think that it's not realistic for it to happen in my second cycle of TTC #1 at 44. DP is also 44, so neither of us are at our prime, although we foolishly believe we still are. DP, at 44, is a purple belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (he started training at 40) and regularly ties ripped 20somethings into pretzels. But his age is a factor too, as we all know, regardless of how youthful he looks, feels, and lives. 

And I agree with Jax: It's fantastic that JLondon got two BFPs within the first 3 cycles of trying. Don't let the doc's words discourage or concern you. There are so many people who would kill to be 40 again and have your "enhanced" odds over what they are dealt [Yep, 40 kicks 44's a$$ on fertility statistics]. And no matter how discouraged and spent we might feel, we should also consider how this is the youngest and most fertile we will ever be. I know when I'm 48 I'll be looking back on 44 and thinking I was a mere pup then. And when I'm 55, I'll look back on 48 and think I had the world at my feet at 48. And when I'm 60, 55 will look like a veritable fountain of youth and vitality, and so on. It's all relative, so we should enjoy the youth and vitality we have right now, and not let people put us into the "Old Mum" or that loathsome "advanced maternal age" box, because relative to some people, and even ourselves in the future, we are spring chickens indeed. 

Sorry for the tome.:blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

love your perspective Deco :thumbup::haha::haha::happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Tested with an FRER last night and BFN. I am 6 days away from AF (Monday) so I am not going to test again until maybe Friday. I am sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these test..lol and I only have one CBE Digital left :shrug:


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Tested with an FRER last night and BFN. I am 6 days away from AF (Monday) so I am not going to test again until maybe Friday. I am sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these test..lol and I only have one CBE Digital left :shrug:

I know about that after 3 years of doing this. I wait a full week before testing. It saves money and after a week it usually a BFP unless your cycle is off.:flower:


----------



## Twilightfan67

Have 2 girls aged 16 and 12. Had a m/c at 39. Haven't gotten pregnant since :( . I know I am lucky to have 2 children but after the miscarriage I always felt like I was supposed to have another one. Physically everything seems to be working but no pregnancy! I was told after a scope that I have a small fibroid up by one of my tubes but I was examined today and was told it was gone. Hopefully if I do get pregnant I will have enough energy to raise the child lol. I am a Disney World addict, maybe that's why I don't want my kids to grow up and I don't want to be without a small child.


----------



## Donna210369

Hello twilightfan, welcome xx

Deco I love your way of thinking and your writing is brilliant!!! (unlike mine which is not) :) xx


----------



## Donna210369

ooh and Jlondon have a fab time in Spain and pleeeeease bring back the sun :) xx


----------



## Garnet

Twilightfan67 said:


> Have 2 girls aged 16 and 12. Had a m/c at 39. Haven't gotten pregnant since :( . I know I am lucky to have 2 children but after the miscarriage I always felt like I was supposed to have another one. Physically everything seems to be working but no pregnancy! I was told after a scope that I have a small fibroid up by one of my tubes but I was examined today and was told it was gone. Hopefully if I do get pregnant I will have enough energy to raise the child lol. I am a Disney World addict, maybe that's why I don't want my kids to grow up and I don't want to be without a small child.

Welcome:thumbup: may you get a BFP soon.


----------



## Desperado167

Twilightfan67 said:


> Have 2 girls aged 16 and 12. Had a m/c at 39. Haven't gotten pregnant since :( . I know I am lucky to have 2 children but after the miscarriage I always felt like I was supposed to have another one. Physically everything seems to be working but no pregnancy! I was told after a scope that I have a small fibroid up by one of my tubes but I was examined today and was told it was gone. Hopefully if I do get pregnant I will have enough energy to raise the child lol. I am a Disney World addict, maybe that's why I don't want my kids to grow up and I don't want to be without a small child.

Hi and welcome ,I love Disney world too :thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minmin76

Twilightfan67 said:


> Have 2 girls aged 16 and 12. Had a m/c at 39. Haven't gotten pregnant since :( . I know I am lucky to have 2 children but after the miscarriage I always felt like I was supposed to have another one. Physically everything seems to be working but no pregnancy! I was told after a scope that I have a small fibroid up by one of my tubes but I was examined today and was told it was gone. Hopefully if I do get pregnant I will have enough energy to raise the child lol. I am a Disney World addict, maybe that's why I don't want my kids to grow up and I don't want to be without a small child.

Welcome Twilight, I am 44 too and long for another child. I hate the thought of my kids growing up and not wanting to to the kiddie things anymore. I love babies and being pregnant and just don't want it to end. Let's hope it's not too late for one more exciting ride.... xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx

hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xx


----------



## mrsp1969

OFF TOPIC } just want to say RIP to the 5 little 1s 10 minutes down the road from me who lost there precious lifes this morning in a terrible house fire its heartbreaking news xx:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> OFF TOPIC } just want to say RIP to the 5 little 1s 10 minutes down the road from me who lost there precious lifes this morning in a terrible house fire its heartbreaking news xx:cry:

O no that's heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry:God bless them ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...

Fixed for you it's not af ,are u gonna test ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fixed for you it's not af ,are u gonna test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i wont test until af is at least 2 weeks late my cycles are so weird ranging from 18 t0 92 days i dont even know if ive ovulated last cycle was 29 so might test a few days after xx


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fixed for you it's not af ,are u gonna test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i wont test until af is at least 2 weeks late my cycles are so weird ranging from 18 t0 92 days i dont even know if ive ovulated last cycle was 29 so might test a few days after xxClick to expand...

Good luck Mrsp1969:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fixed for you it's not af ,are u gonna test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i wont test until af is at least 2 weeks late my cycles are so weird ranging from 18 t0 92 days i dont even know if ive ovulated last cycle was 29 so might test a few days after xxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...

while the witch has yet to arrive, you still have a chance, so FX for you. And you too despy!

In my case, witch rudely arrived this morning. Boooooo! Although I am so fascinated by this temping thingy. It's amazing how it tells you when you've ovulated and when the witch will arrive. It's like magic. My temps plummeted yesterday, and based on my last two cycles (this is my third cycle temping), I knew the witch should arrive today and it did. This is so incredibly remarkable since I have never in all my years known when AF would arrive. My cycles ranged from 30 to 45+ days, so AF's arrival has always been a crap shoot. But since I've started acupuncture and TCM, my cycles are between 26 and 30 days, and for the first time I know a whole day in advance when AF will come. Still nothing I can do about its arrival, but it's somewhat empowering to know what your body's up to rather than always reacting to its secret agendas.

CD1 for me. Good luck to everyone this cycle.


----------



## never2late70

Deco said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...
> 
> while the witch has yet to arrive, you still have a chance, so FX for you. And you too despy!
> 
> In my case, witch rudely arrived this morning. Boooooo! Although I am so fascinated by this temping thingy. It's amazing how it tells you when you've ovulated and when the witch will arrive. It's like magic. My temps plummeted yesterday, and based on my last two cycles (this is my third cycle temping), I knew the witch should arrive today and it did. This is so incredibly remarkable since I have never in all my years known when AF would arrive. My cycles ranged from 30 to 45+ days, so AF's arrival has always been a crap shoot. But since I've started acupuncture and TCM, my cycles are between 26 and 30 days, and for the first time I know a whole day in advance when AF will come. Still nothing I can do about its arrival, but it's somewhat empowering to know what your body's up to rather than always reacting to its secret agendas.
> 
> CD1 for me. Good luck to everyone this cycle.Click to expand...

I think I'm going to jump on this temping band wagon :) Still waiting for the witch. She's due Monday, but CBE Digital was negative so I know shes on her way.

~Angie (41)


----------



## Garnet

Deco said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,am in the tww :) hows everyone doing ?Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hi des 167 me too had cramping and sore boobs for 3 days suppose the witch will arrive xxClick to expand...
> 
> while the witch has yet to arrive, you still have a chance, so FX for you. And you too despy!
> 
> In my case, witch rudely arrived this morning. Boooooo! Although I am so fascinated by this temping thingy. It's amazing how it tells you when you've ovulated and when the witch will arrive. It's like magic. My temps plummeted yesterday, and based on my last two cycles (this is my third cycle temping), I knew the witch should arrive today aind it did. This is so incredibly remarkable since I have never in all my years known when AF would arrive. My cycles ranged from 30 to 45+ days, so AF's arrival has always been a crap shoot. But since I've started acupuncture and TCM, my cycles are between 26 and 30 days, and for the first time I know a whole day in advance when AF will come. Still nothing I can do about its arrival, but it's somewhat empowering to know what your body's up to rather than always reacting to its secret agendas.
> 
> CD1 for me. Good luck to everyone this cycle.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## minted69

Good morning ladies

Never2late, despy annd mrsp, hang in there girls, the :witch: hasnt got you yet and fxed she wontt :winkwink:

Deco :hugs: to you

I am also in the 2ww but now i am actually writing down dates of what happened and when it seems to be taking forever:nope:
Until i started stalking everyone i am ashamed to say at the young age of 42 i really diidnt know much and i would like to thank you all because without your conversations i would be none the wiser.

2dpo waiting, watching, praying
X


----------



## mrsp1969

Twilightfan67 said:


> Have 2 girls aged 16 and 12. Had a m/c at 39. Haven't gotten pregnant since :( . I know I am lucky to have 2 children but after the miscarriage I always felt like I was supposed to have another one. Physically everything seems to be working but no pregnancy! I was told after a scope that I have a small fibroid up by one of my tubes but I was examined today and was told it was gone. Hopefully if I do get pregnant I will have enough energy to raise the child lol. I am a Disney World addict, maybe that's why I don't want my kids to grow up and I don't want to be without a small child.

hi twiilight fan x i have 2 grown up children age 23 and 20 my youngest is 9 i also feel i am supposed to have another fxed we all get our bfp xx


----------



## never2late70

The witch got me! On to round 3.

I also have grown children ladies. 3 daughters 24-22-21 and a 3 year old grandson. He is about 3 months old in my icon picture. Today is his birthday!

Like my name says "Never2late" :happydance:

Happy Saturday!

~Angie (41)


----------



## Desperado167

never2late70 said:


> The witch got me! On to round 3.
> 
> I also have grown children ladies. 3 daughters 24-22-21 and a 3 year old grandson. He is about 3 months old in my icon picture. Today is his birthday!
> 
> Like my name says "Never2late" :happydance:
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> ~Angie (41)

So sorry about af :kiss::kiss:Happy birthday for your lovely grandson ,he's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

sorry the witch got you nevertolate :hugs: :hugs: i think i will be joining you soon the cramping has been a bit worse today and have lower backache i usually get that a few days b4 the bitch shows up i think this is going to be a short cycle for me xx


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> The witch got me! On to round 3.
> 
> I also have grown children ladies. 3 daughters 24-22-21 and a 3 year old grandson. He is about 3 months old in my icon picture. Today is his birthday!
> 
> Like my name says "Never2late" :happydance:
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> ~Angie (41)

Bummer on AF but your grandson a cutie:flower:


----------



## SuzeeQ

Been reading through this thread today, and happy to know I'm not alone :hi:

I've just turned 42, my SO is 36, and we are TTC after a MC in March at just about 8 weeks, although my lil angel only measured 6 weeks. It was a surprise pregnancy, but very, very much wanted. My other two DS's are 17 and 15. 

Currently, I'm CD 22, and really no real symptoms, although doesn't every little thing make us anxious?

Hoping I can join in on the fun, and lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## mrsp1969

SuzeeQ said:


> Been reading through this thread today, and happy to know I'm not alone :hi:
> 
> I've just turned 42, my SO is 36, and we are TTC after a MC in March at just about 8 weeks, although my lil angel only measured 6 weeks. It was a surprise pregnancy, but very, very much wanted. My other two DS's are 17 and 15.
> 
> Currently, I'm CD 22, and really no real symptoms, although doesn't every little thing make us anxious?
> 
> Hoping I can join in on the fun, and lots of :dust: to all of you!

hi suzeeq and welcome sorry for ur loss:hugs: i convince myself every month im pregnant its a kind of running joke in my household lol i cant remember what it was like to have a normal month my life for the last 21 cycles has been crazy im surprised im not in the looney bin lol xx


----------



## SuzeeQ

Thanks mrsp ... This is only our first cycle of actualy "trying", so I haven't quite gotten to the point of looney bin material (couldn't say that after the MC, though). I don't chart, or really do anything. My cycles are fairly regular (26 - 28 days, usually), so I kind of wing it. Went for the longest time and thought I was done with child-bearing, until I got pregnant with the lil' one I lost. The bug got me, and I'm ready to do it again!

Anyhoo, thanks for the welcome, and best of luck to you!


----------



## Garnet

SuzeeQ said:


> Been reading through this thread today, and happy to know I'm not alone :hi:
> 
> I've just turned 42, my SO is 36, and we are TTC after a MC in March at just about 8 weeks, although my lil angel only measured 6 weeks. It was a surprise pregnancy, but very, very much wanted. My other two DS's are 17 and 15.
> 
> Currently, I'm CD 22, and really no real symptoms, although doesn't every little thing make us anxious?
> 
> Hoping I can join in on the fun, and lots of :dust: to all of you!

Welcome 
Sorry about you MC and went through a similar situation. Keep on trying:happydance::happydance: and good luck...


----------



## jes8387

my mother had her last child at the age of 42, he's healthy. But during this stage in life your chance of having an unhealthy baby is increased.


----------



## never2late70

jes8387 said:


> my mother had her last child at the age of 42, he's healthy. But during this stage in life your chance of having an unhealthy baby is increased.

I am pretty sure we are all aware of the risks, but thank you for your concern. We try to keep these threads as uplifting and encouraging as possible :flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is doing ok afm well my boobs have stopped hurting and the cramps have stopped its a weird 1 for me lol x


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all hope every1 is doing ok afm well my boobs have stopped hurting and the cramps have stopped its a weird 1 for me lol x

Hmm do we dare have hope? Has this happen before? Maybe AF not coming:thumbup:


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

finally over the flu and the mc symptoms. I hope you have all got BFP's while I have been away :hugs: I have been thinking about you all :hugs: I hope you are all well and feeling positive :hugs: 

Its cold here. Today is CD8 since the mc for me and technically I am supposed to start trying today according to my gyno. I am a bit nervous about it but my partner is really keen as its been a whole week without sexy time lol still nervous though. Time to think happy thoughts :flower: 

Madeline xx


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> finally over the flu and the mc symptoms. I hope you have all got BFP's while I have been away :hugs: I have been thinking about you all :hugs: I hope you are all well and feeling positive :hugs:
> 
> Its cold here. Today is CD8 since the mc for me and technically I am supposed to start trying today according to my gyno. I am a bit nervous about it but my partner is really keen as its been a whole week without sexy time lol still nervous though. Time to think happy thoughts :flower:
> 
> Madeline xx

Good luck sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad u are feeling better :kiss:


----------



## Madeline

hi desperado :hugs:

thks :flower: I have my fingers crossed for you too this cycle :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> finally over the flu and the mc symptoms. I hope you have all got BFP's while I have been away :hugs: I have been thinking about you all :hugs: I hope you are all well and feeling positive :hugs:
> 
> Its cold here. Today is CD8 since the mc for me and technically I am supposed to start trying today according to my gyno. I am a bit nervous about it but my partner is really keen as its been a whole week without sexy time lol still nervous though. Time to think happy thoughts :flower:
> 
> Madeline xx

It is normal to have apprehension because you are thinking about the what ifs. What ifs are not gonna get you anywhwere. Your main goal is to hit the golden egg. So get to it girl:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Madeline

hi Garnet thks :hugs: you are right you are right after the mc experience I have been going over the wat ifs I have... I am going to let that go and just do it. :hugs: 

Madeline xx


----------



## Garnet

Madeline said:


> hi Garnet thks :hugs: you are right you are right after the mc experience I have been going over the wat ifs I have... I am going to let that go and just do it. :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xx

Well Madeline,
I did a what ifs after my D&E in December because my son had Trisomy 18 so I can understand. It okay to feel that way and if you need more time then take it. :flower:


----------



## Madeline

Garnet my experience was only just 6 wks...your experience was a whole different degree of seriousness....I can only imagine the kind of wat if conversations u had w yourself. I am so sorry :hugs: 

I am just being unnecessarily risk adverse for some reason and i just have to try harder i think to push on and take a risk and trust that things will work out and if they don't that i will get through it...

:hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi all hope every1 is doing ok afm well my boobs have stopped hurting and the cramps have stopped its a weird 1 for me lol x
> 
> Hmm do we dare have hope? Has this happen before? Maybe AF not coming:thumbup:Click to expand...

this has never happened b4 my boobs start hurting then it stays till af starts i dare not get my hopes up i have been didapointed so many times plesase please please af stay away xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madeline said:


> hi Garnet thks :hugs: you are right you are right after the mc experience I have been going over the wat ifs I have... I am going to let that go and just do it. :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xx

welcome back madeline :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsp1969

found this on another site wow gives me hope i am 48 i had a period on the 29 june when i didnt have one in july i did apreg test it was pos i have done about 4 more they were neg but my daughter said they were pos just very faint line i dont no what to think my husband is alot younger than me i have had 5 miscarriges my last pregnancy we ran into problems early i had a special ultrasound at 7 wks we saw the heartbeat but it died at 8wks i have 3 children 2 in the army one who has 3 children of her own my wonderfull grandchildren i have never carried this far before its my second husband by the way i have no children with him but he treats them like his own i just wish the test was showing darker i dont no what to think i hope i am but am 48 i am new to this site plz forgive me if i dont the lingo hope some one is out there to help sound like the early stages of pregnancey keep me updated i hope you are if thats wat u want

marley
Reply after reading the rest she was indeed pregnant at 48 dont know what the outcome was but it proves it can happen xx


----------



## minted69

Wow that is amazing,

Well ladies goes to show there is still life in our eggs lol.
Good luck to all
xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies,

Welcome SuzeeQ, sorry for your loss and hope you get your BFP soon x

Madeline, glad your flu has gone and that you're physically recovered from your mc. It will take some time to heal mentally after though, so dont expect too much from yourself at the moment and if you ever need to talk about it please pm me. If you're ready to ttc again then go for it but if you're not sure then hold off for a month. For me personally I needed to ttc straight away, it was the only thing that made me feel better.x

mrsp1969 I see you're on cd22/23 so it maybe implantation cramps you've been getting. I get them really noticeably now when i'm pg. I just think when you're seriously ttc you do notice every difference in your body and now after being pg so many times I do recognise implantation cramps. Fingers crossed for you hunni x

Garnet I didn't know your son had Edwards Syndrome too, my little girl had it as well :( x

Hello everyone else hope you're all well xx

As for me, almost got on a plane last night to fly from london to Norway to dtd with dh!!! I'm on cd10 today and he's on a ship. The ship went into a port in Norway so we were going to try and meet up, but as he's the Health and Safety advisor on the ship so they didn't really want him to leave. And I was not going aboard knowing they'll all know what we were getting up to in his cabin ;) will prob see him in Aberdeen when they go into there at the weekend but that'll be too late for me :( oh well just hope that wasn't the month with the golden egg. Good luck to you all this month girls xx


----------



## Desperado167

O Donna that made me laugh ,the extremes we will go to for a bfp ,I remember once hubby was away on a job and I got a train to were he was and we dtd in the car :wacko: am just imagining your hubby carrying you on the ship to his room :haha:Lots of luck lovely lady if u miss this cycle for the next :kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Madeline ,hope everything went ok yesterday ,thinking of you loads sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## joanne40

hello lovelies!!! Today I ovulate :happydance:
tmi had some nice nookie last night too :thumbup:
so who knows? hope everyone is ok, haven't been able to catch up much lately, sorry Madeleine about your m/c, that was quite sad to read :nope:
jo xx


----------



## Desperado167

joanne40 said:


> hello lovelies!!! Today I ovulate :happydance:
> tmi had some nice nookie last night too :thumbup:
> so who knows? hope everyone is ok, haven't been able to catch up much lately, sorry Madeleine about your m/c, that was quite sad to read :nope:
> jo xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck :kiss:


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> O Donna that made me laugh ,the extremes we will go to for a bfp ,I remember once hubby was away on a job and I got a train to were he was and we dtd in the car :wacko: am just imagining your hubby carrying you on the ship to his room :haha:Lots of luck lovely lady if u miss this cycle for the next :kiss::kiss::hugs:

ilol i have not been that extreme when i used to chart and do my temps around ovulation i used to buy oh 8 cans of lager cos he was really randy if he had a drink and would want it 3 times a night :winkwink:


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome SuzeeQ, sorry for your loss and hope you get your BFP soon x
> 
> Madeline, glad your flu has gone and that you're physically recovered from your mc. It will take some time to heal mentally after though, so dont expect too much from yourself at the moment and if you ever need to talk about it please pm me. If you're ready to ttc again then go for it but if you're not sure then hold off for a month. For me personally I needed to ttc straight away, it was the only thing that made me feel better.x
> 
> mrsp1969 I see you're on cd22/23 so it maybe implantation cramps you've been getting. I get them really noticeably now when i'm pg. I just think when you're seriously ttc you do notice every difference in your body and now after being pg so many times I do recognise implantation cramps. Fingers crossed for you hunni x
> 
> Garnet I didn't know your son had Edwards Syndrome too, my little girl had it as well :( x
> 
> Hello everyone else hope you're all well xx
> 
> As for me, almost got on a plane last night to fly from london to Norway to dtd with dh!!! I'm on cd10 today and he's on a ship. The ship went into a port in Norway so we were going to try and meet up, but as he's the Health and Safety advisor on the ship so they didn't really want him to leave. And I was not going aboard knowing they'll all know what we were getting up to in his cabin ;) will prob see him in Aberdeen when they go into there at the weekend but that'll be too late for me :( oh well just hope that wasn't the month with the golden egg. Good luck to you all this month girls xx

hi donna thankyou i hope you are right my body plays such bad tricks on me i keep a diary from when i had my coil removed in aug 2010 and put every symptom i get in so i can cross check the only new thing ive added this cycle is i have gone a bit light headed a couple of times my youngest is 9 and i can only remember having cramping around the time af was due its amazing how we forget xx


----------



## Garnet

joanne40 said:


> hello lovelies!!! Today I ovulate :happydance:
> tmi had some nice nookie last night too :thumbup:
> so who knows? hope everyone is ok, haven't been able to catch up much lately, sorry Madeleine about your m/c, that was quite sad to read :nope:
> jo xx

Yippee:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome SuzeeQ, sorry for your loss and hope you get your BFP soon x
> 
> Madeline, glad your flu has gone and that you're physically recovered from your mc. It will take some time to heal mentally after though, so dont expect too much from yourself at the moment and if you ever need to talk about it please pm me. If you're ready to ttc again then go for it but if you're not sure then hold off for a month. For me personally I needed to ttc straight away, it was the only thing that made me feel better.x
> 
> mrsp1969 I see you're on cd22/23 so it maybe implantation cramps you've been getting. I get them really noticeably now when i'm pg. I just think when you're seriously ttc you do notice every difference in your body and now after being pg so many times I do recognise implantation cramps. Fingers crossed for you hunni x
> 
> Garnet I didn't know your son had Edwards Syndrome too, my little girl had it as well :( x
> 
> Hello everyone else hope you're all well xx
> 
> As for me, almost got on a plane last night to fly from london to Norway to dtd with dh!!! I'm on cd10 today and he's on a ship. The ship went into a port in Norway so we were going to try and meet up, but as he's the Health and Safety advisor on the ship so they didn't really want him to leave. And I was not going aboard knowing they'll all know what we were getting up to in his cabin ;) will prob see him in Aberdeen when they go into there at the weekend but that'll be too late for me :( oh well just hope that wasn't the month with the golden egg. Good luck to you all this month girls xx


Well we got do what we gotta to do to get pregnant..:dohh:


----------



## Donna210369

Right it's all go, I've booked my flights, booked the car park at airport, arranged child care and i'm off to Norway at 8 oclock tonight. I'm staying in a hotel and dh is going to sneak over tonight and in the morning and maybe quick one early afternoon :) I feel like a teenager all over again ( I started young :blush:) Got negative on OPK today but did have ewcm and dh's swimmers do last a while so wish me luck girls. Better go and pack :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> Right it's all go, I've booked my flights, booked the car park at airport, arranged child care and i'm off to Norway at 8 oclock tonight. I'm staying in a hotel and dh is going to sneak over tonight and in the morning and maybe quick one early afternoon :) I feel like a teenager all over again ( I started young :blush:) Got negative on OPK today but did have ewcm and dh's swimmers do last a while so wish me luck girls. Better go and pack :happydance: xx

good luck donna xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## minted69

Good luck donna :winkwink: enjoy

Xxx


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Right it's all go, I've booked my flights, booked the car park at airport, arranged child care and i'm off to Norway at 8 oclock tonight. I'm staying in a hotel and dh is going to sneak over tonight and in the morning and maybe quick one early afternoon :) I feel like a teenager all over again ( I started young :blush:) Got negative on OPK today but did have ewcm and dh's swimmers do last a while so wish me luck girls. Better go and pack :happydance: xx

Go go Donna :flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Right it's all go, I've booked my flights, booked the car park at airport, arranged child care and i'm off to Norway at 8 oclock tonight. I'm staying in a hotel and dh is going to sneak over tonight and in the morning and maybe quick one early afternoon :) I feel like a teenager all over again ( I started young :blush:) Got negative on OPK today but did have ewcm and dh's swimmers do last a while so wish me luck girls. Better go and pack :happydance: xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Bless you babes ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Have fun donna! :sex::happydance:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi ladies, been lurking but not posting, hope all are well. 

Marathongirl! Not sure if you're still on this thread, hope you are ok and just busy getting on with life and hence, too busy to post. I just wanted to share with you that I ran my first 5k at the weekend. Not a race, just a time trial but reasonably pleased with 21.45 over a hilly course. It was several mins slower than my pb but it was the first 'race' type situation for almost 2 years so fairly respectable as a start. I am loving running again and it is massively helping my mental state; the depression that has dogged me since my last mc in late 2010 is finally starting to lift. I actually said to my coach at the weekend that it would almost be a shame to discover I was pregnant now as I've just started to regain a bit of fitness and feel good about it. This is an amazing turnaround as the prospect of not succeeding would've left me virtually hyperventilating only 6 months ago, and ironically, I now know that rediscovering some joie de vivre in this way is going to give me the best possible chance of conceiving. So, I keep telling myself it's win win, and I'm now starting to believe myself 

Hope things are good with you, that you are managing to stay positive about ttc and, at the same time, to enjoy running with your OH xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Spoomie, so glad to hear that you are getting back some lust for life and that is a great time for a 5k (you can't expect to get back to pb just yet :haha:)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Butterfly67 said:


> Spoomie, so glad to hear that you are getting back some lust for life and that is a great time for a 5k (you can't expect to get back to pb just yet :haha:)
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Bless you Butterfly, I hope that things are good with you? :hugs:. Let's not overlook that it's also a bloody big ask at my age too!!! But I have the bit between my teeth and the challenge is doing me good. In truth, I hate 5k, long distances are my forte (hence my cyber friendship with marathon girl!) but I've been out of training for so long that 5k is a necessary stepping stone along the comeback trail :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: yes the age thing is a bit annoying isn't it! :growlmad: Small steps as they say and you will get there in no time. All Ok with me thanks, just waiting out this cycle and then see how the land lies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Good afternoon! 

Busy weekend. Busy day.

I have been lurking and wish EVERYONE the best! 

As for me CD3 and round 3 of "Clomoody" 
Going for my scan on CD10 this cycle (Monday) 

Maybe the third time will be the charm :dohh:

I am cutting caffeine, smokes (6 months ago), refined sugars, fatty foods. 
Piling on the salads and fruit. Taking prenatal, folic acid and fish oil. Swimming laps and boinking my hubby every chance I get. :winkwink:

I don't know what more we can do :shrug:

I am seriously praying for ALL of us! Day and night! :flower:

Happy Monday!

~Angie


----------



## soontobmrsm

Thought I might be the only 40+ TTC... so glad to find you all here... I think it may take a while to get used to the abbreviations? 
:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome STBMrsM, yes the abbrevs take a bit of getting used to :haha:

Why are you feeling sad? :flower:


----------



## soontobmrsm

I am Sad today because I had to fill in sickness absence form at work after MC last week 7/5/12....


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome soontobmrsm xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi every1 hope you are all well and good x afm got very slight cramping today and still keep getting light headed now and again im really cold too so i think im coming down with sumthing just my luck it happens in the tww to get my hopes up a bit xx


----------



## Butterfly67

soontobmrsm said:


> I am Sad today because I had to fill in sickness absence form at work after MC last week 7/5/12....

Am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

I have 5 lovely children and 3 grandchildren so a lot to be thankful for... my sadness will pass but my love for them will go on and on...
I am buoyed by the fact that there are so many women in the same place as me... some people that I have spoken to re our TTC at my age and with previous children are somewhat negative to the idea... I hope to find support and guidance with you all...x


----------



## soontobmrsm

url=https://www.TickerFactory.com/]
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;6;23/st/20120507/l/30/dt/5/k/bfa3/ttc.png
[/url]


----------



## Garnet

soontobmrsm said:


> I am Sad today because I had to fill in sickness absence form at work after MC last week 7/5/12....

Welcome and sorry about your loss.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

soontobmrsm said:


> I have 5 lovely children and 3 grandchildren so a lot to be thankful for... my sadness will pass but my love for them will go on and on...
> I am buoyed by the fact that there are so many women in the same place as me... some people that I have spoken to re our TTC at my age and with previous children are somewhat negative to the idea... I hope to find support and guidance with you all...x

Sorry for your loss ,the support here is amazing ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

Hello everyone. I've had so much to catch up on. donna, you cracked me up with the Norwary nookie trip. I've been thinking about doing that too since DP will be going on some trips in the coming months, and if it falls in my zone, I plan to fly out to violate him. Except my destinations are less glamorous than Norway: Idaho & Minnesota.

soontobemrsm, welcome and sorry for your loss. Hope you pass the sadness soon. 

spoomie, so glad you're feeling better and healthier and running again.

Madeline, sending happy thoughts your way. 

never2late, FX for your third cycle of Clomoody. Sounds like you're doing everything right, so it's just a matter of time.

Speaking of body playing tricks on you, mrsp, I'm really confounded by my body right now. AF came last Friday, but only lasted a day, day and half at most, and followed by light spotting through Sunday. But I've also been feeling sick to my stomach, on and off, since last thursday. Also dead tired and completely wiped out on Sunday. I think I slept all day. Woke up on Monday, and my temperature had climbed back up to LP type temps. I figured I must have some kind of a stomatch bug/infection, given the higher temp, nausea, fatigue. A couple of times since Sunday I've felt I might hurl, but never did. I've gotten these really weird symptom of producing way too much saliva, to the point I have to repeatedly swallow in a mad rush just to keep up with the production, or else spit in the sink cuz I can't keep up. I woke up to this weird excessive saliva production this morning, still feeling nauseous, but not too bad. Meanwhile temp has climbed some more today.

WTF is going on? Very annoying. Just when I finished commenting how insightful of a tool this temping is, my temps are now all over the place. Given my meager one day of AF, temps climbing, nausea, fatigue, and the weird saliva thingy, I tested this morning just in case and BeffingN again. Mind/body playing tricks on me :wacko:


----------



## Deco

So I went to the Mayo Clinic's website to research causes of excessive saliva production, and here they are:

*Causes of increased saliva production* 

Dentures that are new or don't fit well *[nope, don't wear dentures]*
GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease) *[hmmm. will have to look into this, whether it causes increase temp and nausea. was not aware I had this]*
Infection in your mouth or throat *[no signs of this]*
Medications, such as clonazepam (Klonopin), clozapine (Clozaril, Fazaclo ODT), pilocarpine (Salagen) and carbidopa-levodopa (Parcopa, Sinemet) *[on no medications]*
Pregnancy *[Ah-haaaaaa! but BFN this morning]*
Stomatitis (an inflammation of mucous membranes in your mouth) *[no signs of this]*
Rarer causes of increased saliva production include: 

Arsenic poisoning *[doubtful]*
Bell's palsy (a condition that causes facial muscle weakness or paralysis) *[doubtful]*
Esophageal atresia (a disorder present at birth in which the esophagus doesn't develop properly) *[nope]*
Mercury poisoning *[don't think so]*
Rabies (a deadly virus spread to people from the saliva of infected animals) *[some days I think this is possible, but probably not]*
Syphilis (a bacterial infection usually spread by sexual contact) *[hell no]*
Tuberculosis (an infectious disease that affects your lungs) *[nope]*


----------



## SuzeeQ

Hello Everyone - 

Just checking back in. Looks like we got some :sex:going on up in here... good luck!

I'm CD25 and really just waiting on AF to rear her ugly head. I tested yesterday, just in case, and of course :bfn:

No worries. AF will come and go, and I can get back to humpin' it up!

Hope everyone has a fantastic day! :dance:


----------



## MissusO

duststar said:


> Is there anyone in their 40's ttc, or am i the only dilly person? My son is 6 years old now, and I would love to give him a brother or sister, I battled to have him, took us 10 years to fall pregnant, had a miscarriage last year march :(

:hi:

me too !!! 41 in 3 weeks time (yikes) and recently started trying for number 1 so no you are not alone and judging by this thread there appear to be a few of us pensioners here :haha:

Here's to us all :dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie said:


> Hi ladies, been lurking but not posting, hope all are well.
> 
> Marathongirl! Not sure if you're still on this thread, hope you are ok and just busy getting on with life and hence, too busy to post. I just wanted to share with you that I ran my first 5k at the weekend. Not a race, just a time trial but reasonably pleased with 21.45 over a hilly course. It was several mins slower than my pb but it was the first 'race' type situation for almost 2 years so fairly respectable as a start. I am loving running again and it is massively helping my mental state; the depression that has dogged me since my last mc in late 2010 is finally starting to lift. I actually said to my coach at the weekend that it would almost be a shame to discover I was pregnant now as I've just started to regain a bit of fitness and feel good about it. This is an amazing turnaround as the prospect of not succeeding would've left me virtually hyperventilating only 6 months ago, and ironically, I now know that rediscovering some joie de vivre in this way is going to give me the best possible chance of conceiving. So, I keep telling myself it's win win, and I'm now starting to believe myself
> 
> Hope things are good with you, that you are managing to stay positive about ttc and, at the same time, to enjoy running with your OH xxx

Hi Spoomie!!! Thanks for asking! Yes I am soooo busy with life right now I feel I barely have time to breathe. I normally do all my stalking and posting while at work but I have been too busy there too! Yes dh and I are running 4 times a week and I'm doing stationary bike or elliptical on the other days. I am trying to keep things in perspective about ttc and it's really hard. I am on cycle 5 so far and af is due tomorrow. I'm not holding out too much hope as I broke down today at 12 dpo and tested because my temp was pretty high today? Of course bfn on a Frer. It wasn't with fmu but..... Anyways I go see my FS tomorrow so we will see what he says? I'm glad you are enjoying your running and believing that you will be ok regardless of what happens!!:hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Hi everyone. I have been lurking for a while and have finally plucked up the courage to post.

A little about me. I am 41 and have an 11 year old daughter from a previous relationship (conceived when I was taking the pill somehow!). I am married now to a wonderful man who doesn't have any children of his own and we have been TTC since July 2011. Our story, people tell me, sounds like a fairy tale and I kind of want to finish our story but it isn't happening at the moment! 

Our story is that we first dated when we were teenagers. We met on prestel which was what was around before the Internet when I was 14 and he was 16. We dated for two years before going our separate ways and losing touch. In the meantime he moved to the US and I stayed in the UK. When my daughter was a year old he got back in touch with me via Friends Reunited and we became friends again and saw each other when he was back in the country. Every so often we would get close to something happening between us, but I decided I didn't want to ruin our friendship. Then two years ago his work brought him back to the UK and we spent more time together and eventually we decided to give a relationship a go. No sooner had that happened than he got offered a job in Abu Dhabi and we had to cope with making a long distance relationship work. I then had a big decision to make and got myself a job in Dubai. We got married in June last year because it's illegal to live together in the UAE and my daughter and I moved out here in July.

So now we are TTC to complete our family. I have had one diagnosed early miscarriage and two possible ones, the most recent being this weekend. DH says he isn't bothered either way whether we do or don't have a baby (he knows what I am like and doesn't want me getting stressed), but his behaviour at the weekend after AF flying in suggests otherwise! 

Reading your stories, you have been through such a lot in your TTC journeys and yet you still manage to be so positive. Amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi dippy,so sorry for your losses and lots of luck for your journey ,hope it's not too long before u get a sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, welcome to the new girls and sorry for your losses. We are a very supportive bunch and young at heart even if our eggs are a bit 'hard boiled'. There has to be a golden egg in there, just need to find it............

Well, my whirlwind trip to Norway was plentiful :) 

Arrived at 23.35, got in taxi for half an hour, dh came to hotel. :sex: then had to sneak back on board the ship. Then he came back just after breakfast :sex: then had to sneak back on board the ship. Then I had to check out of room so dh came back after lunch but no where to dtd (and we did look everywhere!), then back in the taxi, off in the plane, arrived at 20.00hrs and went straight to work for a night shift!!!!! So i'm shattered now. Had so much fun, felt really naughty. Am so glad I went over,even if we didn't manage to make a baby it was good to see my gorgeous man. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Deco said:


> So I went to the Mayo Clinic's website to research causes of excessive saliva production, and here they are:
> 
> *Causes of increased saliva production*
> 
> Dentures that are new or don't fit well *[nope, don't wear dentures]*
> GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease) *[hmmm. will have to look into this, whether it causes increase temp and nausea. was not aware I had this]*
> Infection in your mouth or throat *[no signs of this]*
> Medications, such as clonazepam (Klonopin), clozapine (Clozaril, Fazaclo ODT), pilocarpine (Salagen) and carbidopa-levodopa (Parcopa, Sinemet) *[on no medications]*
> Pregnancy *[Ah-haaaaaa! but BFN this morning]*
> Stomatitis (an inflammation of mucous membranes in your mouth) *[no signs of this]*
> Rarer causes of increased saliva production include:
> 
> Arsenic poisoning *[doubtful]*
> Bell's palsy (a condition that causes facial muscle weakness or paralysis) *[doubtful]*
> Esophageal atresia (a disorder present at birth in which the esophagus doesn't develop properly) *[nope]*
> Mercury poisoning *[don't think so]*
> Rabies (a deadly virus spread to people from the saliva of infected animals) *[some days I think this is possible, but probably not]*
> Syphilis (a bacterial infection usually spread by sexual contact) *[hell no]*
> Tuberculosis (an infectious disease that affects your lungs) *[nope]*

Deco! :hi: I was reading your post above this one and thinking, yea, yea, YEA!!!.....oh no :nope: bloody body!! And then I read this one and well....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you got me laughing so much, thanks hun!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dippycat said:


> Hi everyone. I have been lurking for a while and have finally plucked up the courage to post.
> 
> A little about me. I am 41 and have an 11 year old daughter from a previous relationship (conceived when I was taking the pill somehow!). I am married now to a wonderful man who doesn't have any children of his own and we have been TTC since July 2011. Our story, people tell me, sounds like a fairy tale and I kind of want to finish our story but it isn't happening at the moment!
> 
> Our story is that we first dated when we were teenagers. We met on prestel which was what was around before the Internet when I was 14 and he was 16. We dated for two years before going our separate ways and losing touch. In the meantime he moved to the US and I stayed in the UK. When my daughter was a year old he got back in touch with me via Friends Reunited and we became friends again and saw each other when he was back in the country. Every so often we would get close to something happening between us, but I decided I didn't want to ruin our friendship. Then two years ago his work brought him back to the UK and we spent more time together and eventually we decided to give a relationship a go. No sooner had that happened than he got offered a job in Abu Dhabi and we had to cope with making a long distance relationship work. I then had a big decision to make and got myself a job in Dubai. We got married in June last year because it's illegal to live together in the UAE and my daughter and I moved out here in July.
> 
> So now we are TTC to complete our family. I have had one diagnosed early miscarriage and two possible ones, the most recent being this weekend. DH says he isn't bothered either way whether we do or don't have a baby (he knows what I am like and doesn't want me getting stressed), but his behaviour at the weekend after AF flying in suggests otherwise!
> 
> Reading your stories, you have been through such a lot in your TTC journeys and yet you still manage to be so positive. Amazing! :thumbup:

Wow Dippycat, sounds like you ahd DH were destined to be together as your paths kept crossing :hugs: really hope that you complete your family soon :flower:


----------



## minted69

Deco, 
you funny lady you, havent laughed this hard for a while. :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

The increase of saliva production and your inputs funny shit:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good luck all 

i am on 6dpo,time is going by so slowly.:brat:
Xxxx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi dippycat and welcome xx your story is very simular to mine me and my oh wre best friends growing up lost touch at 16 but met up on facebook 2 years ago how i wish i had told him back then how i felt we have been ttc since aug 2010 i really hope the outcome is positive for you and every1 :dust:xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Deco said:


> So I went to the Mayo Clinic's website to research causes of excessive saliva production, and here they are:
> 
> *Causes of increased saliva production*
> 
> Dentures that are new or don't fit well *[nope, don't wear dentures]*
> GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease) *[hmmm. will have to look into this, whether it causes increase temp and nausea. was not aware I had this]*
> Infection in your mouth or throat *[no signs of this]*
> Medications, such as clonazepam (Klonopin), clozapine (Clozaril, Fazaclo ODT), pilocarpine (Salagen) and carbidopa-levodopa (Parcopa, Sinemet) *[on no medications]*
> Pregnancy *[Ah-haaaaaa! but BFN this morning]*
> Stomatitis (an inflammation of mucous membranes in your mouth) *[no signs of this]*
> Rarer causes of increased saliva production include:
> 
> Arsenic poisoning *[doubtful]*
> Bell's palsy (a condition that causes facial muscle weakness or paralysis) *[doubtful]*
> Esophageal atresia (a disorder present at birth in which the esophagus doesn't develop properly) *[nope]*
> Mercury poisoning *[don't think so]*
> Rabies (a deadly virus spread to people from the saliva of infected animals) *[some days I think this is possible, but probably not]*
> Syphilis (a bacterial infection usually spread by sexual contact) *[hell no]*
> Tuberculosis (an infectious disease that affects your lungs) *[nope]*

thankyou deco for giving me the best laugh ive had in ages xx


----------



## mrsp1969

my syptoms have dissapeared completly only thing i can hang onto is i got up to wee in the night i never do that clutching at straws now lol xx


----------



## Jax41

Mrsp, big hugs lady :hugs::hugs: please, please, please try not to symptom spot (SS), it will just drive you bananas :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## minted69

Totally agree, but unfortunantly when you want something its so hard to ignore.

Lots of :dust: to you 

X


----------



## dippycat

Thanks for all your replies and positive thoughts :)

Donna, your Norway trip made me giggle. Fx it works for you. 

Deco, your list made me giggle too.

Needed giggles today. Thank you ladies :)


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> Mrsp, big hugs lady :hugs::hugs: please, please, please try not to symptom spot (SS), it will just drive you bananas :wacko::hugs::hugs:

lol ty jax:hugs: i do try so hard but its impossible i wake up and think i will not ss today get a twinge and run to google to look it up xx:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

mrsp1969 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp, big hugs lady :hugs::hugs: please, please, please try not to symptom spot (SS), it will just drive you bananas :wacko::hugs::hugs:
> 
> lol ty jax:hugs: i do try so hard but its impossible i wake up and think i will not ss today get a twinge and run to google to look it up xx:wacko:Click to expand...

I can see I'm going to have to keep you in line then! :trouble: :haha::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp, big hugs lady :hugs::hugs: please, please, please try not to symptom spot (SS), it will just drive you bananas :wacko::hugs::hugs:
> 
> lol ty jax:hugs: i do try so hard but its impossible i wake up and think i will not ss today get a twinge and run to google to look it up xx:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I can see I'm going to have to keep you in line then! :trouble: :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

lmao xx i used to be a easy going laid back person since ttc ive turned into an obsessed lunatic that lives her life in 2 week blocks xx


----------



## mrsp1969

i think i might be out this month got the cramps back and just been to the loo and have brown spotting think the witch is on the way i went 29 days last cycle only on cd24 :cry:


----------



## minted69

Ahhhhhhh hun x


----------



## Jax41

:hugs::hugs: mrsp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> i think i might be out this month got the cramps back and just been to the loo and have brown spotting think the witch is on the way i went 29 days last cycle only on cd24 :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp, big hugs lady :hugs::hugs: please, please, please try not to symptom spot (SS), it will just drive you bananas :wacko::hugs::hugs:
> 
> lol ty jax:hugs: i do try so hard but its impossible i wake up and think i will not ss today get a twinge and run to google to look it up xx:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I can see I'm going to have to keep you in line then! :trouble: :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lmao xx i used to be a easy going laid back person since ttc ive turned into an obsessed lunatic that lives her life in 2 week blocks xxClick to expand...

Sad I know, I feel that what the last 3 years:wacko:


----------



## MissusO

mrsp1969 said:


> hi dippycat and welcome xx your story is very simular to mine me and my oh wre best friends growing up lost touch at 16 but met up on facebook 2 years ago how i wish i had told him back then how i felt we have been ttc since aug 2010 i really hope the outcome is positive for you and every1 :dust:xx




dippycat said:


> Hi everyone. I have been lurking for a while and have finally plucked up the courage to post.
> 
> A little about me. I am 41 and have an 11 year old daughter from a previous relationship (conceived when I was taking the pill somehow!). I am married now to a wonderful man who doesn't have any children of his own and we have been TTC since July 2011. Our story, people tell me, sounds like a fairy tale and I kind of want to finish our story but it isn't happening at the moment!
> 
> Our story is that we first dated when we were teenagers. We met on prestel which was what was around before the Internet when I was 14 and he was 16. We dated for two years before going our separate ways and losing touch. In the meantime he moved to the US and I stayed in the UK. When my daughter was a year old he got back in touch with me via Friends Reunited and we became friends again and saw each other when he was back in the country. Every so often we would get close to something happening between us, but I decided I didn't want to ruin our friendship. Then two years ago his work brought him back to the UK and we spent more time together and eventually we decided to give a relationship a go. No sooner had that happened than he got offered a job in Abu Dhabi and we had to cope with making a long distance relationship work. I then had a big decision to make and got myself a job in Dubai. We got married in June last year because it's illegal to live together in the UAE and my daughter and I moved out here in July.
> 
> So now we are TTC to complete our family. I have had one diagnosed early miscarriage and two possible ones, the most recent being this weekend. DH says he isn't bothered either way whether we do or don't have a baby (he knows what I am like and doesn't want me getting stressed), but his behaviour at the weekend after AF flying in suggests otherwise!
> 
> Reading your stories, you have been through such a lot in your TTC journeys and yet you still manage to be so positive. Amazing! :thumbup:

LOL, thought it was just DH and me with a 'long story' :laugh2: We met 23 years ago when I was 18 and on my first parent free holiday in corfu !! We had a two week holiday romance and he was my "first love" :winkwink:. Then in the pre mobile phone and internet age we didn't get to meet up again (me Ireland /Scotland, him Wales ). 20 years later he tracked me down via Friends Reunited. He'd been married and divorced and has kids and I was still single.... we got married 8 weeks ago :wedding:

ahhhh, the irony of a two week holiday romance aged 18 trying not to get pregnant ....... :dohh:

Missuso


----------



## mrsp1969

boooooooooooo cd1 for me :cry:


----------



## never2late70

mrsp1969 said:


> boooooooooooo cd1 for me :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> boooooooooooo cd1 for me :cry:

Nooo:cry::hugs:


----------



## minted69

:cry:


mrsp1969 said:


> boooooooooooo cd1 for me :cry:

Sorry to hear that :cry:
Good luck with this cycle:hug:


----------



## Donna210369

Oh no mrsp :hugs: xx


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> boooooooooooo cd1 for me :cry:

Sorry sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> boooooooooooo cd1 for me :cry:

 Booooooooo! So sorry:nope:. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> lmao xx i used to be a easy going laid back person since ttc ive turned into an obsessed lunatic that lives her life in 2 week blocks xx

 Yep, this goes for me too:blush:


----------



## Deco

So glad many of you got a chuckle from my self-diagnosis laundry list. :winkwink: I'm learning so much in this TTC process, including just how little we know about our bodies. Even the experts don't know near enough, and they're constantly in disagreement. Knowledge is power, but where to get it? 

I'm still trying to figure out my body, and wondering why so early in the TTC process it's been knocked out of wack. I haven't in 32 years of menstruating had a period shorter than 3 days. Month 2 of TTC and I get a 1 freaking day cycle? that doesn't bode well for things operating as they should be. Although my temp today dropped to 97.9, it's still pretty high for CD6. Worse yet, I took an OPK this morning, and it looks just a hair away from a positive. I better not be gearing up to ovoluate before CD 10. 

All other PG symptoms (rabid salivation, fatigue, nausea) are gone. If this is just going to be an overall accelerated cycle, leaving not enough time for eggies to mature before O day, I'll settle for recreational :sex: and call this cycle a bust. reading Donna's Norway sneak was so awesome. Puts one in the mood for sheer recreational :sex:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi thanx all im really down now really thought i was in with a chance this time xx


----------



## Spoomie

mrsp1969 said:


> i used to be a easy going laid back person since ttc ive turned into an obsessed lunatic that lives her life in 2 week blocks xx

:haha::haha::haha:

We can all relate to this - and I know my DH can too!!! :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

mrsp1969 said:


> hi thanx all im really down now really thought i was in with a chance this time xx

So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know what you mean I'm out too cd1 for me.:cry:


----------



## never2late70

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi thanx all im really down now really thought i was in with a chance this time xx
> 
> So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know what you mean I'm out too cd1 for me.:cry:Click to expand...

Ugh! :hugs:


----------



## Creative

AF due tomorrow.
no cramping, boobs normal no symptoms at all
Got bfn
can't concentrate on anything. oh I do hope she doesn't come.


----------



## mrsp1969

marathongirl said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi thanx all im really down now really thought i was in with a chance this time xx
> 
> So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know what you mean I'm out too cd1 for me.:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## mrsp1969

i could scream 1st thing i see on facebook today a friend ov mine is pregnant again number 11 yes 11 her baby son is 7 months old wish i was that bloody fertile x


----------



## Butterfly67

Deco - grr about the BFN I was building up my hope for you until you said that and LOL at the saliva stuff :haha:

dippycat welcome and sorry for your losses - I have just moved back to the Uk after 7 years in Dubai - was a bit dodgy ttcing there as a single! :dohh:

Donna, yay for the booty call trip to norway, sounds like fun indeed! :sex:

mrsp, marthongirl, creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM expecting the :witch: to arrive tomorrow... :coffee:


----------



## SuzeeQ

Good Morning Ladies!

Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.

I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.

I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.

It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!

I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!

Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.

I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going. 

:bfp::dust: All around!!!


----------



## never2late70

SuzeeQ said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Okay, I need details!! How old are you? Did you use Clomid or IUI or any assistance? If so details please.. You are the 4th BFP I have seen today!


----------



## SuzeeQ

never2late70 said:


> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Okay, I need details!! How old are you? Did you use Clomid or IUI or any assistance? If so details please.. You are the 4th BFP I have seen today!Click to expand...

I only just joined this site a week or so ago. I'm 42, my DH is 36 and we had a MC in March after a surprise pregnancy that gave me the baby fever again. I came here to check out other women's stories who are over 40 and ttc, since a lot of people looked at me like I had 2 heads when I said I'd like to have another baby.

This is actually our 1st month of actually "trying". My first cycle post-MC was in April (4/21). It took me a long time to get pregnant with my first DS (who is 18 now), and my progesterone was low with the last pregnancy. So I didn't hold any hope it would happen this fast.

Fortunately, I didn't have to use any medications. We, apparently, just got lucky. I certainly hope this lil' bean sticks... I'm scared/happy.

May I toss fresh :dust: at you?


----------



## never2late70

SuzeeQ said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Okay, I need details!! How old are you? Did you use Clomid or IUI or any assistance? If so details please.. You are the 4th BFP I have seen today!Click to expand...
> 
> I only just joined this site a week or so ago. I'm 42, my DH is 36 and we had a MC in March after a surprise pregnancy that gave me the baby fever again. I came here to check out other women's stories who are over 40 and ttc, since a lot of people looked at me like I had 2 heads when I said I'd like to have another baby.
> 
> This is actually our 1st month of actually "trying". My first cycle post-MC was in April (4/21). It took me a long time to get pregnant with my first DS (who is 18 now), and my progesterone was low with the last pregnancy. So I didn't hold any hope it would happen this fast.
> 
> Fortunately, I didn't have to use any medications. We, apparently, just got lucky. I certainly hope this lil' bean sticks... I'm scared/happy.
> 
> May I toss fresh :dust: at you?Click to expand...

So exciting!:hugs:


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> hi thanx all im really down now really thought i was in with a chance this time xx

big hugs mrsp. CD1 blows! We all hate them. Funny to think back on a bygone time when CD1 (confirming no pregnancy) brought us so much elation and relief. Now they're just ruuuuuuuuude.

Big hugs to marathongirl too.

I'm on CD7 of this most bizarre cycle. Temp climbed again to 98.2, but BFN (well, duh! I did get my AF 5 days ago....). I've written this wack cycle off already, even before O day. I'm so annoyed. I insist on ORDER! :gun:

I need to get to my zen place:dohh:.

On a fabulously brighter note:happydance:, super congrats to SuzeeQ! Not only have you given us hope with your wonderful news, but it's fantastic that it took you no time to get back to back BFPs. Awesome!


----------



## mrsp1969

congratulations xx:happydance::happydance: hope it rubs off on all of us x


----------



## SuzeeQ

Thank you ladies, so, SO very much. I hope I leave some :dust: and positive vibes for each of you :flower:

I was all prepared for AF, which was due the 18th - so it truly isn't over until the :witch: shows up.


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats SuzeeQ :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

SuzeeQ said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!

Woohoo Congrats..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

SuzeeQ said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Okay, I need details!! How old are you? Did you use Clomid or IUI or any assistance? If so details please.. You are the 4th BFP I have seen today!Click to expand...
> 
> I only just joined this site a week or so ago. I'm 42, my DH is 36 and we had a MC in March after a surprise pregnancy that gave me the baby fever again. I came here to check out other women's stories who are over 40 and ttc, since a lot of people looked at me like I had 2 heads when I said I'd like to have another baby.
> 
> This is actually our 1st month of actually "trying". My first cycle post-MC was in April (4/21). It took me a long time to get pregnant with my first DS (who is 18 now), and my progesterone was low with the last pregnancy. So I didn't hold any hope it would happen this fast.
> 
> Fortunately, I didn't have to use any medications. We, apparently, just got lucky. I certainly hope this lil' bean sticks... I'm scared/happy.
> 
> May I toss fresh :dust: at you?Click to expand...

Since your progestrone is low please see your OB to get suppositories which will help sustain the pregnancy. I mean ASAP... So happy for you...


----------



## Desperado167

Suzeeq :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats Suzeeq!! fabulous news!


----------



## dippycat

Congratulations suzeeq!

Hug for Mrsp, marathongirl and creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow bf you were brave doing that! You must have had to have your escape plan set firmly in place. Whereabouts in Dubai were you? We are in the Ranches. Do you miss the heat?! It was 40+ here yesterday. 

Aw at your story missuso. Know what you mean about irony - *I very clearly remember having to get the morning after pill after our experimentation got a little carried away! *Seems like us older ladies well and truly deserve our BFPs for happy endings :)

Have a good day everyone. It's the weekend here so may take DD to see a Glee tribute or go to see some of DH's friends on the palm and chill on the beach.


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Okay, trying to catch up here! :dohh:

SuzeeQ :thumbup::happydance: nice one! Sprinkle some of the magic babydust over us won't you! Happy and healthy 9 months to you x

Dippycat, love Glee it's my guilty pleasure :blush: there were back 2 back episodes last night have Sky+'d them so I can watch them on my own....

Mrsp, hope you're okay today hun? Why is AF early? You're supposed to be my cycle buddy :growlmad::haha:

Deco, your posts really do make me :rofl: I think your body's playing evil games with you, it doesn't want to be controlled! :haha: Hope you get O over the weekend and can get :bunny::bunny: :thumbup:

Everyone :hugs: hope you're all hanging in there :flower:

AFM, no news from the Dr yet that DH's SA results are back.....well no message on the ansaphone at home and I'm sure DH would've said if he'd heard, I'm going to ring them...:growlmad: Other than that just sitting it out waiting for AF to show Mon/Tues :thumbup:


----------



## SuzeeQ

Garnet said:


> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Okay, I need details!! How old are you? Did you use Clomid or IUI or any assistance? If so details please.. You are the 4th BFP I have seen today!Click to expand...
> 
> I only just joined this site a week or so ago. I'm 42, my DH is 36 and we had a MC in March after a surprise pregnancy that gave me the baby fever again. I came here to check out other women's stories who are over 40 and ttc, since a lot of people looked at me like I had 2 heads when I said I'd like to have another baby.
> 
> This is actually our 1st month of actually "trying". My first cycle post-MC was in April (4/21). It took me a long time to get pregnant with my first DS (who is 18 now), and my progesterone was low with the last pregnancy. So I didn't hold any hope it would happen this fast.
> 
> Fortunately, I didn't have to use any medications. We, apparently, just got lucky. I certainly hope this lil' bean sticks... I'm scared/happy.
> 
> May I toss fresh :dust: at you?Click to expand...
> 
> Since your progestrone is low please see your OB to get suppositories which will help sustain the pregnancy. I mean ASAP... So happy for you...Click to expand...

Thank you so much. After I left the appointment, she checked my HcG and progesterone. I should get a call today with the results, and I already have a prescription of Prometrium filled and ready to go if needs be. My doctor is 44, and just returned from maternity leave- so we've kind of bonded in that regard. :thumbup:

And may I also toss you :dust:?


----------



## Garnet

SuzeeQ said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuzeeQ said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Here I am on CD27... I spotted some yesterday, so got all geared up for AF.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning with the GYN for a colposcopy, because my pap after the MC came back with some low-grade changes.
> 
> I felt a little nauseated last night and this morning, so we did a pregnancy test before the procedure.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> I was so excited and surprised, I started crying. Then I drove around the parking garage in circles for 15 minutes before I realized that I was, in fact, driving in circles. I also stopped at the drug store for a HPT to see it for myself, and make sure they didn't get my pee mixed up with anyone else's. A beautiful pink line!!! Oh, how I love the!!!
> 
> Anyways, I figured I'd pop in here and spread some fresh, new :dust: and encouragement to all the beautiful ladies in here. You are the only people I've shared my news with - the rest of the world will have to wait until after the scary mark.
> 
> I love keeping up with all your stories to find out how your adventures are going.
> 
> :bfp::dust: All around!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Okay, I need details!! How old are you? Did you use Clomid or IUI or any assistance? If so details please.. You are the 4th BFP I have seen today!Click to expand...
> 
> I only just joined this site a week or so ago. I'm 42, my DH is 36 and we had a MC in March after a surprise pregnancy that gave me the baby fever again. I came here to check out other women's stories who are over 40 and ttc, since a lot of people looked at me like I had 2 heads when I said I'd like to have another baby.
> 
> This is actually our 1st month of actually "trying". My first cycle post-MC was in April (4/21). It took me a long time to get pregnant with my first DS (who is 18 now), and my progesterone was low with the last pregnancy. So I didn't hold any hope it would happen this fast.
> 
> Fortunately, I didn't have to use any medications. We, apparently, just got lucky. I certainly hope this lil' bean sticks... I'm scared/happy.
> 
> May I toss fresh :dust: at you?Click to expand...
> 
> Since your progestrone is low please see your OB to get suppositories which will help sustain the pregnancy. I mean ASAP... So happy for you...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. After I left the appointment, she checked my HcG and progesterone. I should get a call today with the results, and I already have a prescription of Prometrium filled and ready to go if needs be. My doctor is 44, and just returned from maternity leave- so we've kind of bonded in that regard. :thumbup:
> 
> And may I also toss you :dust:?Click to expand...

 Wow you are lucky to have a understanding OB who just had a baby. I haven't had that luck.


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Okay, trying to catch up here! :dohh:
> 
> SuzeeQ :thumbup::happydance: nice one! Sprinkle some of the magic babydust over us won't you! Happy and healthy 9 months to you x
> 
> Dippycat, love Glee it's my guilty pleasure :blush: there were back 2 back episodes last night have Sky+'d them so I can watch them on my own....
> 
> Mrsp, hope you're okay today hun? Why is AF early? You're supposed to be my cycle buddy :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Deco, your posts really do make me :rofl: I think your body's playing evil games with you, it doesn't want to be controlled! :haha: Hope you get O over the weekend and can get :bunny::bunny: :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone :hugs: hope you're all hanging in there :flower:
> 
> AFM, no news from the Dr yet that DH's SA results are back.....well no message on the ansaphone at home and I'm sure DH would've said if he'd heard, I'm going to ring them...:growlmad: Other than that just sitting it out waiting for AF to show Mon/Tues :thumbup:

hi jax i still am ur cycle buddy lol well kind ov i dont know my body is well and truely f****d xx


----------



## Madeline

Hi Desperado, Jax, Garnet, MrsP, Marathongirl, Deco, Butterfly, Donna, never2late, dippycat, suzieQ and everyone else :hugs::hugs:

still catching up but firstly congrats SuzieQ :happydance::happy dance: wat wonderful wonderful news :hugs::hugs:

Hope you had a wonderful time away Donna :hugs:

Deco hope you are well sorry I am late responding to your previous post :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs::hugs:

Things are picking up here, been a little bit depressed lately and this week have been focusing on working out to try to keep control of the whole thing. Hormones I guess maybe from combination of flu and mc. Lots of exercise needed for me :)

I am CD 13 since mc. Not sure if I have ovulated though. Didn't start using OPK's until day 11. Normally I ovulate day 10 so could have missed it I guess. Although I don't get the OPK readings entirely. I got 2 lines but they don't look the same...anyway. Trying to stay relaxed and happily checking for more good news from you guys on the BFP front so baby dust all round :hugs:

Madeline xx

PS just read your story dippycat... it is so romantic :) I am a bit like you I let myself get stressed about the whole thing and my partner tries to talk it down to take the pressure off. Thks for sharing your story and I really hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Lots of news been posted since my last visit... congrats to the BFP's and good luck for the next 6,7,8, months....xxxxxxxxxx
hoping to have lots of babymaking action:winkwink: over the next few days as "Soon To Be Hubby" will be home from work for the next 3 days (gotta make the most of the time we have together)...


----------



## Madeline

have a fantastic time soontobmrsm :happydance::happy dance:

Madeline xxxx


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hi Madeline, Thanks for your comment and I am sure I will.. Looks like we have similar histories I am CD12 since mc and usually ovulate about now day 11 or 12... not this time though... body a bit mucked up with all that's going on I think.... its a bit depressing but I have the love of my life coming to share the weekend with me... hope all goes well for you...


----------



## Madeline

oh soontobmrsm I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: don't worry everything will go back to normal with your cycle I think it just takes a little while sometimes :hugs: How wonderful that you have a weekend planned with the love of your life though :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

dippycat said:


> Congratulations suzeeq!
> 
> Hug for Mrsp, marathongirl and creative :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wow bf you were brave doing that! You must have had to have your escape plan set firmly in place. Whereabouts in Dubai were you? We are in the Ranches. Do you miss the heat?! It was 40+ here yesterday.
> 
> Aw at your story missuso. Know what you mean about irony - *I very clearly remember having to get the morning after pill after our experimentation got a little carried away! *Seems like us older ladies well and truly deserve our BFPs for happy endings :)
> 
> Have a good day everyone. It's the weekend here so may take DD to see a Glee tribute or go to see some of DH's friends on the palm and chill on the beach.

Yes dippycat, I was ready to leg it if needs be :haha: I was in a number of places when I was there but the last place I was in was just behind the Ranches :happydance: - the yellow villas at the back (Al Waha) so I would go to the Ranches to do all my shopping, I think it is one of the best places tbh :thumbup: I totally miss the heat, even in 40+ I would try and get to the beach for a half hour or so lol

In fact I was over there in Feb when I had my m/c - it was a good place to be in a way as I could just go and get a scan by just paying for it which I wouldn't have been able to do here, although I was a bit worried they might check out my status when I was there...


----------



## Donna210369

Hi everyone 

SuzeeQ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: X


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> SuzeeQ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: X

Hi Donna :flower::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

It's Friday lovely's and CD 7 for me! Going to try the SMEP along with EVERYTHING else we normally do :happydance:

Scan on Monday..

Looking forward to DTD..:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> SuzeeQ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: X

How was the Norway Nookie:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Garnet, managed to dtd at 01.00hrs and 09.00hrs but unfortunately check out was 11.30 so that was it and I had to go back to the airport a few hours later. So hopefully the two :sex: were enough. Fingers crossed. How are you doing hunni xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Hi Garnet, managed to dtd at 01.00hrs and 09.00hrs but unfortunately check out was 11.30 so that was it and I had to go back to the airport a few hours later. So hopefully the two :sex: were enough. Fingers crossed. How are you doing hunni xxx

Been thinking of you Donna praying it has worked for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hi Garnet, managed to dtd at 01.00hrs and 09.00hrs but unfortunately check out was 11.30 so that was it and I had to go back to the airport a few hours later. So hopefully the two :sex: were enough. Fingers crossed. How are you doing hunni xxx

Doing the best I can. I'm going to start making appointments Monday if my referral has come in.


----------



## joanne40

hello lovelies......:winkwink:
just a quickie from me.....5/6 dpo, but no poas just yet lol. Lost 12lbs in the last 4 weeks too :)
Congrats on the bfp's that have sprung up recently!!!
Much love to you all xx
jo xx


----------



## Desperado167

joanne40 said:


> hello lovelies......:winkwink:
> just a quickie from me.....5/6 dpo, but no poas just yet lol. Lost 12lbs in the last 4 weeks too :)
> Congrats on the bfp's that have sprung up recently!!!
> Much love to you all xx
> jo xx

Well done on the weight loss :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

joanne40 said:


> hello lovelies......:winkwink:
> just a quickie from me.....5/6 dpo, but no poas just yet lol. Lost 12lbs in the last 4 weeks too :)
> Congrats on the bfp's that have sprung up recently!!!
> Much love to you all xx
> jo xx

Are you on any fertility meds or IUI's,or was it all natural?

Thanks,
~Angie


----------



## soontobmrsm

positive opk today... so lots of :sex: for the next wee while..hope and pray for a miracle...xx


----------



## Garnet

soontobmrsm said:


> positive opk today... so lots of :sex: for the next wee while..hope and pray for a miracle...xx

Good luck


----------



## joanne40

never2late70 said:


> joanne40 said:
> 
> 
> hello lovelies......:winkwink:
> just a quickie from me.....5/6 dpo, but no poas just yet lol. Lost 12lbs in the last 4 weeks too :)
> Congrats on the bfp's that have sprung up recently!!!
> Much love to you all xx
> jo xx
> 
> Are you on any fertility meds or IUI's,or was it all natural?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Hi Angie....do you mean my dd born last year or my weight loss?!! :wacko:
I will explain both lol, my dd was conceived naturally after 2 cycles, no vits, nothing :happydance:
My weight loss is simply cutting out the crap and eating healthily, and drinking less wine :dohh:
Actually, thinkin about it, IUI's can only be equivalent to ttc cant they lol!!
What am I like!!! I was suprised to catch so quickly with our dd, but he is 8 years younger than me, and even though at the time I drank A LOT, and smoked (still do, shamefully) I reckon it was sheer luck. But then, I am older now, by almost two years, so I guess it does make a difference. Although, my first baby at age 24 took 8 months xx
jo xx


----------



## never2late70

Went for my scan today. 24mm and 23.5 mm follicles on the right and 22mm on the left. We triggered today and will due IUI in the morning at 11:15am.
My hubby and I had a great weekend. We DTD Friday night. Saturday morning. Saturday night and Sunday afternoon. I'm glad he gets a break today so he can produce in the morning :dohh:

Hopefully my TWW won't be so bad. The hubby and I are going up to Big Lake on a camping trip from 26-30th. So excited. Can't wait to relax :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings!!

~Angie


----------



## soontobmrsm

dtd: all weekend..... fun, fun, fun.... boo hoo :hugs: other half has now gone back to work (for a rest he says)....
tww.... could do with company for the next few days.... I feel every tick and twinge in my body that would normally go unnoticed..... aghhh


----------



## MissusO

soontobmrsm said:


> dtd: all weekend..... fun, fun, fun.... boo hoo :hugs: other half has now gone back to work (for a rest he says)....
> tww.... could do with company for the next few days.... I feel every tick and twinge in my body that would normally go unnoticed..... aghhh

My TWW jsut started yesterday as well so we'll try not to obsess together :hugs:

Missuso


----------



## Deco

Hello everyone. I got my +opk late today. Glad that my crazy temps this cycle aren't messing with my LH surge, at least. Hope the high early cycle temps don't obscure/mask my post O temp rise. We shall see. 

Meanwhile got some not great news on DP's SA:nope: count and motility are normal but morphology is at 3%, which puts it in the "abnormal" category. This lab considers 5-14% to be reduced, 15% and over to be normal, and 4% and lower to be basically f****d. My OB-G wasn't too alarmed though. I've been researching the hell out of this number today and have run into some wildly opposing views. The only clear picture emerging is that the experts don't know squat about this morphology issue either. All I know is that I did a calculation to give myself some perspective. At 26million squigglers per load, with 59% being good swimmers, even if 97% of those are mutants, that still leaves us with more that 460,000 good swimmers. Since it only takes one, I've decided not to lose sleep over this. Yet. 

Hows everyone else doing? Garnet, I always get a smile watching your ticker's progress.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is doing ok xx af ended for me on sat but dont think i will get any bd in has oh back is playing up again he cant move so this month will be out for me i think :cry:


----------



## Jax41

Mrsp, lots of TLC and massages and you never know he may be willing :winkwink:

Deco, I'm gearing up for DH's SA to come back soon, have no idea how to read the results :wacko: but I agree with you when you work out the % your DP's don't appear as bad as the tests would have it and yea it only takes one little gold medalist :spermy: to get there :thumbup: Is your DP taking supplements etc as from what I've read results can be much improved with them. I have everything Xed for you :hugs:

AFM - CD1, need I say more :shrug:


----------



## Garnet

Deco said:


> Hello everyone. I got my +opk late today. Glad that my crazy temps this cycle aren't messing with my LH surge, at least. Hope the high early cycle temps don't obscure/mask my post O temp rise. We shall see.
> 
> Meanwhile got some not great news on DP's SA:nope: count and motility are normal but morphology is at 3%, which puts it in the "abnormal" category. This lab considers 5-14% to be reduced, 15% and over to be normal, and 4% and lower to be basically f****d. My OB-G wasn't too alarmed though. I've been researching the hell out of this number today and have run into some wildly opposing views. The only clear picture emerging is that the experts don't know squat about this morphology issue either. All I know is that I did a calculation to give myself some perspective. At 26million squigglers per load, with 59% being good swimmers, even if 97% of those are mutants, that still leaves us with more that 460,000 good swimmers. Since it only takes one, I've decided not to lose sleep over this. Yet.
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? Garnet, I always get a smile watching your ticker's progress.

Thank you we are optimistic. Had a bit of trouble with bleeding on Sunday so on bedrest.:nope:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all hope every1 is doing ok xx af ended for me on sat but dont think i will get any bd in has oh back is playing up again he cant move so this month will be out for me i think :cry:

So sorry. Have you thought about having him jizz in a soft up with preseed in it and putting it up there? We have had to use alternative methods on our TTC journey.:blush::blush:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Mrsp, lots of TLC and massages and you never know he may be willing :winkwink:
> 
> Deco, I'm gearing up for DH's SA to come back soon, have no idea how to read the results :wacko: but I agree with you when you work out the % your DP's don't appear as bad as the tests would have it and yea it only takes one little gold medalist :spermy: to get there :thumbup: Is your DP taking supplements etc as from what I've read results can be much improved with them. I have everything Xed for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD1, need I say more :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Never, soon2b & MissusO sounds like you are all geared up for this month so good luck in the TWW :thumbup:

MrsP - I agree with Garnet, try the jizz in a soft cup method :thumbup:

Deco, I got pg with morphology of 4% although it was 3 months after the test and he had been (occasionally) taking vits and wearing looser pants :thumbup:

Jax :hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Garnet ...My thoughts are with you..


----------



## More4mom

Checking in with all of you! You are so amazing! I read your posts and share in your joy / pain... You are all so inspirational! Thanks for that!!! 

It's been a few weeks. I'm CD 3 of my 16th cycle. :cry: I'm almost to the point of letting it all go, including my dreams of adding to my family. I can't talk about this with anyone because most people think I'm totally NUTS for wanting to have a baby at my age (42). Besides prayer, sharing my heart with you seems to be one of the only ways to cope. I am not sure what to do next...? :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

More4mom said:


> Checking in with all of you! You are so amazing! I read your posts and share in your joy / pain... You are all so inspirational! Thanks for that!!!
> 
> It's been a few weeks. I'm CD 3 of my 16th cycle. :cry: I'm almost to the point of letting it all go, including my dreams of adding to my family. I can't talk about this with anyone because most people think I'm totally NUTS for wanting to have a baby at my age (42). Besides prayer, sharing my heart with you seems to be one of the only ways to cope. I am not sure what to do next...? :shrug:

Keep going babes ,it has to be your turn soon ,stay strong ,sending u lots of love hugs and babydust :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

More4mom said:


> Checking in with all of you! You are so amazing! I read your posts and share in your joy / pain... You are all so inspirational! Thanks for that!!!
> 
> It's been a few weeks. I'm CD 3 of my 16th cycle. :cry: I'm almost to the point of letting it all go, including my dreams of adding to my family. I can't talk about this with anyone because most people think I'm totally NUTS for wanting to have a baby at my age (42). Besides prayer, sharing my heart with you seems to be one of the only ways to cope. I am not sure what to do next...? :shrug:

It is kinda hard to tell people because they don't support our wanting to have another baby but they aren't raisin the child so ignore them and keep on truck in..:hugs:


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> Mrsp, lots of TLC and massages and you never know he may be willing :winkwink:
> 
> Deco, I'm gearing up for DH's SA to come back soon, have no idea how to read the results :wacko: but I agree with you when you work out the % your DP's don't appear as bad as the tests would have it and yea it only takes one little gold medalist :spermy: to get there :thumbup: Is your DP taking supplements etc as from what I've read results can be much improved with them. I have everything Xed for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD1, need I say more :shrug:

The blowsome CD1:growlmad:. Onward to a fresh new cycle :hugs:. Hope your DH's results are promising. I did put DP on supplements about 6-7 weeks ago. I put him on fertilaid, coq10, L-arginine, L-cartinine, goji berries, and pumpkin seeds. Hoping they'll do their magic in the next couple of weeks. My DP REFUSES to believe that our age is a factor. Unfortunately given my test results, he's convinced that I will have zero difficulty conceiving. And since he's fathered 3 kids (the first one died by accident at birth :nope:), in a very horror-filled prior marriage during which he swears he had sex only 3 times, and got the wife knocked up each time on the first try, he can't imagine having any sperm issues. I keep telling him "that was 8 years ago! you're 44 now. things have changed." Nope, he's incredulous that I'm not pregnant already, since we've had tons of :sex: in two cycles, so what gives?? Yeah. whatev.

mrsp, I agree with garnet about taking the matter into your own hands if DH's back is out. give that a go.


----------



## Deco

Garnet said:


> Thank you we are optimistic. Had a bit of trouble with bleeding on Sunday so on bedrest.:nope:

 :hugs:. I'm feeling optimistic for you too, so hang in there.


----------



## Deco

Butterfly67 said:


> Never, soon2b & MissusO sounds like you are all geared up for this month so good luck in the TWW :thumbup:
> 
> MrsP - I agree with Garnet, try the jizz in a soft cup method :thumbup:
> 
> Deco, I got pg with morphology of 4% although it was 3 months after the test and he had been (occasionally) taking vits and wearing looser pants :thumbup:
> 
> Jax :hugs:

 thanks for the encouragement. I have also put DH on mucho supplements and switched out his panties to give the boys more breathing room:haha:. Hope it makes a difference. I also told him that the way to counteract the 3% morphology is to have tons of sex. Just throw more :spermy: in there, more frequently. Something's bound to stick.


----------



## Jax41

More4mom said:


> Checking in with all of you! You are so amazing! I read your posts and share in your joy / pain... You are all so inspirational! Thanks for that!!!
> 
> It's been a few weeks. I'm CD 3 of my 16th cycle. :cry: I'm almost to the point of letting it all go, including my dreams of adding to my family. I can't talk about this with anyone because most people think I'm totally NUTS for wanting to have a baby at my age (42). Besides prayer, sharing my heart with you seems to be one of the only ways to cope. I am not sure what to do next...? :shrug:

More4mom, you're not nuts at all, you'd just love another :baby: we're all here for you to share your heart too, don't feel alone :flower::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Deco said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp, lots of TLC and massages and you never know he may be willing :winkwink:
> 
> Deco, I'm gearing up for DH's SA to come back soon, have no idea how to read the results :wacko: but I agree with you when you work out the % your DP's don't appear as bad as the tests would have it and yea it only takes one little gold medalist :spermy: to get there :thumbup: Is your DP taking supplements etc as from what I've read results can be much improved with them. I have everything Xed for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD1, need I say more :shrug:
> 
> The blowsome CD1:growlmad:. Onward to a fresh new cycle :hugs:. Hope your DH's results are promising. I did put DP on supplements about 6-7 weeks ago. I put him on fertilaid, coq10, L-arginine, L-cartinine, goji berries, and pumpkin seeds. Hoping they'll do their magic in the next couple of weeks. My DP REFUSES to believe that our age is a factor. Unfortunately given my test results, he's convinced that I will have zero difficulty conceiving. And since he's fathered 3 kids (the first one died by accident at birth :nope:), in a very horror-filled prior marriage during which he swears he had sex only 3 times, and got the wife knocked up each time on the first try, he can't imagine having any sperm issues. I keep telling him "that was 8 years ago! you're 44 now. things have changed." Nope, he's incredulous that I'm not pregnant already, since we've had tons of :sex: in two cycles, so what gives?? Yeah. whatev.
> 
> mrsp, I agree with garnet about taking the matter into your own hands if DH's back is out. give that a go.Click to expand...

Wow Deco this is spooky, you n me have so much in common :hugs: My DH also has 3 from first time round from a marriage that turned well and truly sour and he also managed to get his ex preg twice (first try) after an eptopic after which she only had one ovary, the last one being when she was 38, hence the reason why I'm convinced it's me and not him and I've majored on this reason when I asked him to do the SA..... Interestingly though he did say 'but things can change with age', wow where did that come from :shrug:!! 

He could do with losing a few lbs and kick the drink and I've got him supps but he doesn't believe in them. If the SA doesn't come back good then for his general health I hope he makes some changes because he ain't 21 anymore and he does worry me, God I sound like his Mum! 

D'you mind me asking what tests you have had done? I'm not sure what the FS will do for me? Thanks :flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> Mrsp, lots of TLC and massages and you never know he may be willing :winkwink:
> 
> Deco, I'm gearing up for DH's SA to come back soon, have no idea how to read the results :wacko: but I agree with you when you work out the % your DP's don't appear as bad as the tests would have it and yea it only takes one little gold medalist :spermy: to get there :thumbup: Is your DP taking supplements etc as from what I've read results can be much improved with them. I have everything Xed for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD1, need I say more :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry the bitch arrived jax i took ur advice :happydance: got 1 in i had to do all the work lol xx


----------



## Jax41

mrsp1969 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp, lots of TLC and massages and you never know he may be willing :winkwink:
> 
> Deco, I'm gearing up for DH's SA to come back soon, have no idea how to read the results :wacko: but I agree with you when you work out the % your DP's don't appear as bad as the tests would have it and yea it only takes one little gold medalist :spermy: to get there :thumbup: Is your DP taking supplements etc as from what I've read results can be much improved with them. I have everything Xed for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD1, need I say more :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry the bitch arrived jax i took ur advice :happydance: got 1 in i had to do all the work lol xxClick to expand...

:yipee::yipee: Nice one Mrsp :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## Donna210369

mrsp, I agree with garnet about taking the matter into your own hands if DH's back is out. give that a go.[/QUOTE]

Deco you're so funny!! xx

Garnet how you doing lovely? xx


----------



## Donna210369

ooh not sure how to do the quote thing. didn't quite come out right


----------



## never2late70

Good morning lovely's :flower:

Not much going on here. Just had my third IUI yesterday. The hubby and I re getting ready to leave on a camping trip in the morning. I am happy that I have a lake trip to occupy some of my TWW time :happydance:

I have a really good feeling about this cycle. My follicles were 24mm 23.5 (Left) and 22mm (right) this cycle. That's the biggest they have ever been FX'd 

Have a great hump day!

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie (41)


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> ooh not sure how to do the quote thing. didn't quite come out right

You have to push mutiquote on the ones you want and the last one push quote and it will bring up a box for u to put comments in.:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> mrsp, I agree with garnet about taking the matter into your own hands if DH's back is out. give that a go.

Deco you're so funny!! xx

Garnet how you doing lovely? xx[/QUOTE]

I'm concerned. I went in on Sunday to emergency room and they diagnosed me with threaten MC and UTI and gave me Macrobid antobiotics. The Dr said that he thinks he saw a heartbeat and the baby was in the right place. Well I'm still bleeding but just when i wipe. Not so much on my pad. Tomorrow I'm going to Doctor at 3pm to do another scan and deal with bleeding issues. Hope Jilly bean okay.:cry:


----------



## AgiB

We have 3 healthy kids and got pregnant v easy before on first try with first two DS, DD1 and accidentally with no 3 DD2. I have a PhD to finish, yet I got terribly broody lately. We tried this month and thought was PG but it's a bad flare up of my CFS. Also after a back injection of steroids in January I had no period for two months then I bled for two weeks so it messed me up pretty bad. I am worried I woke up too late to the fact I want a last baby. 14 year old son and the girls are so excited we are thinking of having a little one again and husband, too. So many people say we should be happy as we are and it is true. I was in floods of tears after a negative test and my little one came up to me and said mom you have me and that is true. Still for some unknown selfish reason I would love to have another one. There! God Bless you all and baby dust of course to all! How do you find the ovulation monitors are they worth they money? What else could help?


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> mrsp, I agree with garnet about taking the matter into your own hands if DH's back is out. give that a go.
> 
> Deco you're so funny!! xx
> 
> Garnet how you doing lovely? xxClick to expand...

I'm concerned. I went in on Sunday to emergency room and they diagnosed me with threaten MC and UTI and gave me Macrobid antobiotics. The Dr said that he thinks he saw a heartbeat and the baby was in the right place. Well I'm still bleeding but just when i wipe. Not so much on my pad. Tomorrow I'm going to Doctor at 3pm to do another scan and deal with bleeding issues. Hope Jilly bean okay.:cry:[/QUOTE]



AgiB said:


> We have 3 healthy kids and got pregnant v easy before on first try with first two DS, DD1 and accidentally with no 3 DD2. I have a PhD to finish, yet I got terribly broody lately. We tried this month and thought was PG but it's a bad flare up of my CFS. Also after a back injection of steroids in January I had no period for two months then I bled for two weeks so it messed me up pretty bad. I am worried I woke up too late to the fact I want a last baby. 14 year old son and the girls are so excited we are thinking of having a little one again and husband, too. So many people say we should be happy as we are and it is true. I was in floods of tears after a negative test and my little one came up to me and said mom you have me and that is true. Still for some unknown selfish reason I would love to have another one. There! God Bless you all and baby dust of course to all! How do you find the ovulation monitors are they worth they money? What else could help?

Garnet: Praying with every ounce of my being for you! :hugs:

Agib: Never give up! I don't use OPK's because I am on Clomid and Ovridel injections and get monitored with US..so I'm no help :dohh:


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> Wow Deco this is spooky, you n me have so much in common :hugs: My DH also has 3 from first time round from a marriage that turned well and truly sour and he also managed to get his ex preg twice (first try) after an eptopic after which she only had one ovary, the last one being when she was 38, hence the reason why I'm convinced it's me and not him and I've majored on this reason when I asked him to do the SA..... Interestingly though he did say 'but things can change with age', wow where did that come from :shrug:!!
> 
> He could do with losing a few lbs and kick the drink and I've got him supps but he doesn't believe in them. If the SA doesn't come back good then for his general health I hope he makes some changes because he ain't 21 anymore and he does worry me, God I sound like his Mum!
> 
> D'you mind me asking what tests you have had done? I'm not sure what the FS will do for me? Thanks :flower:

:hugs: jax dear

I never went to a FS, other than going to an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility. I've only had day 3 bloodwork done by an independent lab that serves my OB-GYN. Results are in my siggy. I don't know how much stock I put in them. Not much, I think. Those numbers might have meaning to someone evaluating the IVF option, which I am not:shrug:. I guess I just wanted to know if I'm deeply perimenopausal without knowing it, and whether my TTC efforts were going to be more or less unrealistic. So I take the results as a "you're not over yet", but I don't expect that they mean I'm as fertile as a 25 year old.


----------



## Deco

Garnet said:


> I'm concerned. I went in on Sunday to emergency room and they diagnosed me with threaten MC and UTI and gave me Macrobid antobiotics. The Dr said that he thinks he saw a heartbeat and the baby was in the right place. Well I'm still bleeding but just when i wipe. Not so much on my pad. Tomorrow I'm going to Doctor at 3pm to do another scan and deal with bleeding issues. Hope Jilly bean okay.:cry:

:hugs:hang in there jilly bean!:hugs:


----------



## MissusO

Garnet said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> mrsp, I agree with garnet about taking the matter into your own hands if DH's back is out. give that a go.
> 
> Deco you're so funny!! xx
> 
> Garnet how you doing lovely? xxClick to expand...

I'm concerned. I went in on Sunday to emergency room and they diagnosed me with threaten MC and UTI and gave me Macrobid antobiotics. The Dr said that he thinks he saw a heartbeat and the baby was in the right place. Well I'm still bleeding but just when i wipe. Not so much on my pad. Tomorrow I'm going to Doctor at 3pm to do another scan and deal with bleeding issues. Hope Jilly bean okay.:cry:[/QUOTE]

Garnet, keeping fingers crossed for you guys.:hugs:

Missuso


----------



## More4mom

Thinking of you Garnet!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

AgiB said:


> We have 3 healthy kids and got pregnant v easy before on first try with first two DS, DD1 and accidentally with no 3 DD2. I have a PhD to finish, yet I got terribly broody lately. We tried this month and thought was PG but it's a bad flare up of my CFS. Also after a back injection of steroids in January I had no period for two months then I bled for two weeks so it messed me up pretty bad. I am worried I woke up too late to the fact I want a last baby. 14 year old son and the girls are so excited we are thinking of having a little one again and husband, too. So many people say we should be happy as we are and it is true. I was in floods of tears after a negative test and my little one came up to me and said mom you have me and that is true. Still for some unknown selfish reason I would love to have another one. There! God Bless you all and baby dust of course to all! How do you find the ovulation monitors are they worth they money? What else could help?

Hi AgiB... I'm new here. Are you? Hear yah!! I have three kids too and people telling me all the time "give it up", "you are too old", "be happy with the kids you do have"... still, my heart aches for more little ones. I have felt very welcomed and accepted here. 

Your question about ovulation monitors... I've never tried one, but one of my friends did and got a BFP within 4 months (she was 32 at the time). Good luck and God bless!!


----------



## Donna210369

Garnet thinking of you sweetheart :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: will keep my fingers crossed for your little bean. xx


----------



## Desperado167

Guess I am out ,massive temp drop :wacko::hugs:Good luck to everyone else this month :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Sorry it looks like you're out this month Despie *hugs* 

Garnett, thinking of you & hoping you & baba are ok

Good luck ladies.

I'm in tww (if i even ov'd this cycle). Not sleepin well at the moment which is making temping impossible.

But hey the sun is shining x


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hey Garnet my thoughts, wishes and prayers are with you and little bean...xxxxx


----------



## mrsp1969

thinking of you garnet :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies!
Journey is over! Jilly bean didn't make it no heartbeat. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies and may you all have a Beanie soon.


----------



## MissusO

Garnet said:


> Well ladies!
> Journey is over! Jilly bean didn't make it no heartbeat. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies and may you all have a Beanie soon.

oh Garnet :hugs: do take care of yourself at this difficult time. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Donna210369

Oh no!! Garnet i'm so truly very sorry :cry: I'm heartbroken for you. Take gentle steps hunni. Sweet dreams angel baby xx


----------



## Spoomie

Dear Garnet, bless you sweetie. You are much in my thoughts. Your PMA on this thread and on the forum generally is amazing and I know that you will find the strength to go forwards and to push through the pain. Bless your little Jilly bean xxx


----------



## Deco

Garnet, my heart is broken. I have no words. please take care. I wish you all the strength and support you need, and more.


----------



## Deco

Desperado167 said:


> Guess I am out ,massive temp drop :wacko::hugs:Good luck to everyone else this month :hugs:

 hope you're wrong, despy, but either way, here's a hug :hugs:


----------



## SuzeeQ

Oh Garnet, heartbroken for you. I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## Jax41

Deco said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Deco this is spooky, you n me have so much in common :hugs: My DH also has 3 from first time round from a marriage that turned well and truly sour and he also managed to get his ex preg twice (first try) after an eptopic after which she only had one ovary, the last one being when she was 38, hence the reason why I'm convinced it's me and not him and I've majored on this reason when I asked him to do the SA..... Interestingly though he did say 'but things can change with age', wow where did that come from :shrug:!!
> 
> He could do with losing a few lbs and kick the drink and I've got him supps but he doesn't believe in them. If the SA doesn't come back good then for his general health I hope he makes some changes because he ain't 21 anymore and he does worry me, God I sound like his Mum!
> 
> D'you mind me asking what tests you have had done? I'm not sure what the FS will do for me? Thanks :flower:
> 
> :hugs: jax dear
> 
> I never went to a FS, other than going to an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility. I've only had day 3 bloodwork done by an independent lab that serves my OB-GYN. Results are in my siggy. I don't know how much stock I put in them. Not much, I think. Those numbers might have meaning to someone evaluating the IVF option, which I am not:shrug:. I guess I just wanted to know if I'm deeply perimenopausal without knowing it, and whether my TTC efforts were going to be more or less unrealistic. So I take the results as a "you're not over yet", but I don't expect that they mean I'm as fertile as a 25 year old.Click to expand...

Thanks Deco :flower: Well, I'm very much the same, only doing the tests to see if I'm really still in with a chance or not as assisted isn't financially and option for us. I was in a state of 'ignorance is bliss' but that's fast run out, I just want to know NOW! :haha:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Awww Garnet I am so sorry.... look after yourself and take all the hugs you can get...xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

x


----------



## onmymind17

Garnet said:


> Well ladies!
> Journey is over! Jilly bean didn't make it no heartbeat. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies and may you all have a Beanie soon.

:hugs: oh sweetheart i am so sorry to hear this, i have been stalking you and hoping this one would stick. Im sending you tons of hugs, take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Garnet said:


> Well ladies!
> Journey is over! Jilly bean didn't make it no heartbeat. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies and may you all have a Beanie soon.

Oh Garnet!! I am so very sorry!!! You are in my thoughts and prayers!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## isittoolate

hi all, just joined today.. wow this place is massive!

havent read the whole thread, only the last few posts, but massive hugs to those who are experiencing losses right now xx

a quick intro about me.
i'm 40, DP is 37, we have three beautiful children and are trying to coceive number one together. just about to enter our 8th cycle, had iud (copper) removed in novemeber, last cycle was a cp cycle, and this morning i had a massive temp drop so looks like this cycle was a washout too.

babydust to all xx:hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

so sorry garnet xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

isittoolate said:


> hi all, just joined today.. wow this place is massive!
> 
> havent read the whole thread, only the last few posts, but massive hugs to those who are experiencing losses right now xx
> 
> a quick intro about me.
> i'm 40, DP is 37, we have three beautiful children and are trying to coceive number one together. just about to enter our 8th cycle, had iud (copper) removed in novemeber, last cycle was a cp cycle, and this morning i had a massive temp drop so looks like this cycle was a washout too.
> 
> babydust to all xx:hugs:

hi isittoolate and welcome xxim 43 i also have 3 children and ttc number 1 together with my partner i had my coil removed end july 2010 just started cycle 22 sending :dust:


----------



## More4mom

isittoolate said:


> hi all, just joined today.. wow this place is massive!
> 
> havent read the whole thread, only the last few posts, but massive hugs to those who are experiencing losses right now xx
> 
> a quick intro about me.
> i'm 40, DP is 37, we have three beautiful children and are trying to coceive number one together. just about to enter our 8th cycle, had iud (copper) removed in novemeber, last cycle was a cp cycle, and this morning i had a massive temp drop so looks like this cycle was a washout too.
> 
> babydust to all xx:hugs:

Welcome Isittoolate... (and BTW, it's not too late!!) I'm relatively new here too and still getting used to the lingo, the posts and the replies. I've found it to be an amazing place of acceptance, support, kindness and generous love. I'm sure you will too... I'm also starting a new cycle (#16), so onwards we go... Good luck!!!

(42, DH 40, TTC #4 - same as you)


----------



## isittoolate

thankyou for the welcomes! (note to self hit the "N" key harder!!)


----------



## Donna210369

welcome isittoolate.............. and no it is not! :)


Garnet thinking of you sweetheart xx


----------



## soontobmrsm

8 dpo and have itchy fingers trying not to test... tingly bbs (but I also get this 10 day b4 af).... feeling different in mood and emotional state...weepy but also have a lot going on with other kids.... 
Hi to all newbies good to hear from you... much support.....


----------



## isittoolate

blah AF got me again yesterday. woke up knowing i had a long busy day photographing a wedding, went to the loo and there she was. wasn't even due until today but no she has to show up on the hottest day of the year and when i am about to work myself into the ground on a 15 hour shoot! incidentally i am aching all over today! who says all a photographer does is push a button!! feel like i have done 12 rounds of the gym!


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone :flower: we just got back from our lake trip. I have a lot of catching up to do.

Garnet you're in my prayers :hugs:

Sorry to those of you who were attacked by the witch :nope:

Good luck to you testers :happydance:

As for me: I am 6 days post IUI and counting. :thumbup:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## soontobmrsm

Another day without touching the test .... I am getting better ...I think?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, do you ladies mind if I join you?

I am actually on the TTC after loss forum and have set up a thread for TTC after loss over 40.

I have 3 already , DS 10, DD 7 and DS 2 last week. 

I will be 41 in august and had surprise PG end of last year which resulted in a loss in Jan.

We have just started trying again and this was our first month, but sadly the witch got me yesterday.

I am a bit of a mess because with previous PG it always happened first time, so this has come as a real shock to me (baby due date in next couple of weeks, so thats not helping either)

Anyway, I keep googling all these things on internet and scaring myself to death about trying to get PG over 40, so thought this would be a good site to join to see how us over 40`s do actually get on.


----------



## Donna210369

Isittoolate sorry the witch got you. On to the next month hunni

soontobmrs well done. I started testing at 8dpo!! twice a day some days!!!

dancareoi welcome to this thread. Looking at the internet was probably the single worst thing I did when ttc. I didn't have any idea I was 'old' in the fertility world and I think it scared the crap out of me. A Colleague from work has just given birth to a healthy baby at 44 so there is definitely time. Good luck xx


----------



## Deco

welcome dancareoi.

Sorry for the witches arrival for some of you. We all know that disappointment, and unfortunately are likely to continue knowing it for a while longer.

never2late, I too am 6DPO (kinda like 6DPiui). Wishing you the best:hugs:. Hope we all get our BFPs this cycle.

And now I must vent. My acupuncturist, who from day one has been the most unflappable, confident cheerleader in my corner, is starting to bother me. First, I'm noticing a bit of a ditz syndrome, where there is little to no continuity in her theories, concerns, and communications from one week to the next. She seems to have really poor memory. Doesn't remember what I've told her, doesn't remember what she told me, doesn't remember what my issues are, what needs tweaking, what doesn't. Each time I see her, except for her unfailing optimisim that I'll get pregnant in a jiffy, it's as though I'm talking to someone completely new.

So why should this bother me now? First, it makes me question her strategy, or whether there is one. If she doesn't have a core strategy that's customized to me (because she's always forgetting who I am and the specifics of my case), I'm not sure I'm getting effective treatment. 

Second, her off the charts confidence and optimism about my chances of getting pregnant just fell into a bottomless pit as soon as she found that my DP's morphology is 3%. She pretty much said it will not happen, not even with IUI. And then she launched into how IVF [presumably with ICSI, since she said they can pick the one perfect sperm] is my only option. This is yet another example of how there is no continuity to my treatment. The first thing I told her in our first meeting is that I will not go the IVF route, that it's not an option, hence my going to her. 

Now I'm in some twilight zone, as she's rambling on about how she's going to adjust my herbs and my next treatment sessions. I stared at her blankly and said "if I'm not going to do IVF, and you think my DP's sperm is worthless, then what am I doing with you?" She gave me some mealy mouthed "gotta-do-everything-we-can-because-you-never-know-and-in-fact-it's-all-the-same-to-me-because-I-don't-get-paid-for-results-just-the-trying-and-it's-in-my-best-interest-that-you-continue-treatment-for-as-long-as-possible-and-I'll-say-anything-to-keep-your-hopes-alive-just-try-to-ignore-me-while-I-also-crush-your-hopes-but-consistency-and-credibility-are-way-overrated-so-just-chill-out-and-let-me-poke-needles-into-you-for-all-eternity". Ok, so that was some serious embellishment on my part, but I'm ranting because I'm pissed off and crestfallen and annoyed, and I can't stand having my chain yanked.

And another annoying, out of left field, with no continuity or connection with our prior conversations, she throws out the concern for my egg quality. I was like "whaaaaaaaaaa? where did that come from? We've never talked about my egg quality. Are you saying that simply because of my age?" And she said yes. That's right. The very same person who heretofore has thought nothing of my egg quality and is stunned that I'm not pregnant already after 2 cycles, decides to reveal that I have egg quality issues because of my age. And then she says that if I don't get pregnant this cycle (my 3rd in TTC), then something's very wrong.

WTF am I supposed to make of all this? Looks to me like she's talking out of both sides of her mouth. :gun::gun::gun::gun:Is it too much to ask that people try to make some sense. Since when is 3 failed cycles at my age evidence of there being something wrong, especially when she's determined that my DP is practically sterile?

So so so so so sorry everyone for my venomous rant. It's just so disappointing when you lose confidence in your only TTC specialist coach/therapists. I'm thinking of looking for another acupuncturist, at least one that's compatible with my quirky style of requiring linear thinking and communication.


----------



## marathongirl

Deco said:


> welcome dancareoi.
> 
> Sorry for the witches arrival for some of you. We all know that disappointment, and unfortunately are likely to continue knowing it for a while longer.
> 
> never2late, I too am 6DPO (kinda like 6DPiui). Wishing you the best:hugs:. Hope we all get our BFPs this cycle.
> 
> And now I must vent. My acupuncturist, who from day one has been the most unflappable, confident cheerleader in my corner, is starting to bother me. First, I'm noticing a bit of a ditz syndrome, where there is little to no continuity in her theories, concerns, and communications from one week to the next. She seems to have really poor memory. Doesn't remember what I've told her, doesn't remember what she told me, doesn't remember what my issues are, what needs tweaking, what doesn't. Each time I see her, except for her unfailing optimisim that I'll get pregnant in a jiffy, it's as though I'm talking to someone completely new.
> 
> So why should this bother me now? First, it makes me question her strategy, or whether there is one. If she doesn't have a core strategy that's customized to me (because she's always forgetting who I am and the specifics of my case), I'm not sure I'm getting effective treatment.
> 
> Second, her off the charts confidence and optimism about my chances of getting pregnant just fell into a bottomless pit as soon as she found that my DP's morphology is 3%. She pretty much said it will not happen, not even with IUI. And then she launched into how IVF [presumably with ICSI, since she said they can pick the one perfect sperm] is my only option. This is yet another example of how there is no continuity to my treatment. The first thing I told her in our first meeting is that I will not go the IVF route, that it's not an option, hence my going to her.
> 
> Now I'm in some twilight zone, as she's rambling on about how she's going to adjust my herbs and my next treatment sessions. I stared at her blankly and said "if I'm not going to do IVF, and you think my DP's sperm is worthless, then what am I doing with you?" She gave me some mealy mouthed "gotta-do-everything-we-can-because-you-never-know-and-in-fact-it's-all-the-same-to-me-because-I-don't-get-paid-for-results-just-the-trying-and-it's-in-my-best-interest-that-you-continue-treatment-for-as-long-as-possible-and-I'll-say-anything-to-keep-your-hopes-alive-just-try-to-ignore-me-while-I-also-crush-your-hopes-but-consistency-and-credibility-are-way-overrated-so-just-chill-out-and-let-me-poke-needles-into-you-for-all-eternity". Ok, so that was some serious embellishment on my part, but I'm ranting because I'm pissed off and crestfallen and annoyed, and I can't stand having my chain yanked.
> 
> And another annoying, out of left field, with no continuity or connection with our prior conversations, she throws out the concern for my egg quality. I was like "whaaaaaaaaaa? where did that come from? We've never talked about my egg quality. Are you saying that simply because of my age?" And she said yes. That's right. The very same person who heretofore has thought nothing of my egg quality and is stunned that I'm not pregnant already after 2 cycles, decides to reveal that I have egg quality issues because of my age. And then she says that if I don't get pregnant this cycle (my 3rd in TTC), then something's very wrong.
> 
> WTF am I supposed to make of all this? Looks to me like she's talking out of both sides of her mouth. :gun::gun::gun::gun:Is it too much to ask that people try to make some sense. Since when is 3 failed cycles at my age evidence of there being something wrong, especially when she's determined that my DP is practically sterile?
> 
> So so so so so sorry everyone for my venomous rant. It's just so disappointing when you lose confidence in your only TTC specialist coach/therapists. I'm thinking of looking for another acupuncturist, at least one that's compatible with my quirky style of requiring linear thinking and communication.

Deco I get it and I'm glad you were able to rant and get it off your chest. That's what we are here for:hugs: I also am doing acupuncture so can relate because I also pay a lot of money and expect it to be doing something with some kind of plan. I would definitely look for someone else who is a bit more together. I am 42 and am using Chinese medicine to maximize my chances and I would be so choked if that woman treated me like that. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Twilightfan67

Well, I am past due...havent tested yet because I work at the pharmacy and didn't want to start speculation! Hoping to be able to discreetly get a test tomorrow.

Cathy


----------



## dancareoi

Twilightfan67 said:


> Well, I am past due...havent tested yet because I work at the pharmacy and didn't want to start speculation! Hoping to be able to discreetly get a test tomorrow.
> 
> Cathy

FX for you:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dancareoi, twilightfan, hi girls :flower: nice to meet you :hugs: Twilight, if you're 'late', good luck! :thumbup:

Deco, lovely :hugs: Stop seeing this lady NOW, please she is winding you up a treat and that is not helping you in any part of your life. Does she specialise in fertility? If she doesn't find one who does. And also I am so cross with her because as a fellow 'complementary therapist' under NO circumstances are we trained to diagnose, this is absolutely against our code of conduct, we're not Dr's. You may suspect something but you're not there to pass an opinion. If you feel there is a cause for concern then you ask your client to see their Dr! And after 3 cycles she is definitely barking up the wrong tree!!! And, you're paying for this crap too!!!!!! Blimey, I'm bashing the life out of my keys here :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Check out the British Acupuncture Council, acupuncturists affiliated to them will advertise there and should say what they specialise in. Unless you have someone recommended I would find one on this site.

Sending you big hugs and lots of luv xXx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all xx deco im sorry you are being treated this way and i would definatly try another thearapist i did think ov having accupuncture but seeing has it takes about an hour for a nurse to get a needle anywhere near me to take blood i dont think it would be wise for me to try its so silly im ttc and have a needle phobia xx fxed for you twighlight xxjax how are you cycle buddy x


----------



## Jax41

Hi Mrsp :flower:

I'm okay, for a change :winkwink: Temping, got my OPK's ready and DH finally 'on side' about this TTC lark (big heart 2 heart over the weekend) so we're up for an SOD schedule this weekend - O day, Tuesday, 5th wish me luck!

How are you doing? DH's back better? Anymore BD's in the bag? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## meme666666

Hi, I'm 46 soon to ttc.


----------



## meme666666

:thumbup:


meme666666 said:


> Hi, I'm 46 soon to ttc.


----------



## dancareoi

meme666666 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> meme666666 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm 46 soon to ttc.Click to expand...

Hi, sorry if this is too personal - are you going to try naturally or will it have to be IVF?

Wishing you lots of luck. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> Hi Mrsp :flower:
> 
> I'm okay, for a change :winkwink: Temping, got my OPK's ready and DH finally 'on side' about this TTC lark (big heart 2 heart over the weekend) so we're up for an SOD schedule this weekend - O day, Tuesday, 5th wish me luck!
> 
> How are you doing? DH's back better? Anymore BD's in the bag? :hugs::hugs:

hi jax xx fingers crossed you catch that egg my other half still not that bothered about it we have managed to bd twice only i think i ovulated over the weekend had loads of ewcm but the last time was thursday so i think im out this month we have dtd upto on and after ovulation and its not happened so im sure im out at least i can have a stress free cycle without over analizing every twinge xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome meme and dancar :hi:

Deco, stop seeing that acupuncturist now. Jax said it all really :thumbup:

Yay, Jax, you have got the BBT back out :haha:


----------



## Deco

marathongirl said:


> Deco I get it and I'm glad you were able to rant and get it off your chest. That's what we are here for:hugs: I also am doing acupuncture so can relate because I also pay a lot of money and expect it to be doing something with some kind of plan. I would definitely look for someone else who is a bit more together. I am 42 and am using Chinese medicine to maximize my chances and I would be so choked if that woman treated me like that. Good luck and keep us posted.

thank you for lending an ear (eyeballs?) and letting me vent. :hugs: I think this goes for many of us, but this is the only place we can talk about our TTC adventures and misadventures, since our friends and family don't know. While I also share everything with my DP, this particular topic is a tough one as it would crush him even more than me to know that my acupuncturist has written him off.

All this is not to say that her treatments and the herbs have not made any impact. The problem is that I don't know either way. Meanwhile her bedside manners are incompatible with me. I'm sure she's just what the doctor ordered for many people, but I need to follow what's going on and what she's addressing in terms of the science or logic of cause and effect. This can be multilayered and complex, but you still need to be able to connect some dots to explain what's going on. And yet I'm not following what dot's she's connecting in her head.

Just as one example among many, I reported to her one time that my luteal phase last cycle was only 11 days, and that I've read some concerns about that being borderline too short. She brushed it off as "Oh, that's fine. 11 days is not a problem. Now if you'd said that you ovulated on CD 9 or 10, I'd have been concerned." Alrighty then. I stand corrected. A couple of weeks ago she mentions how she adjusted my luteal phase herbs to address the concern that she'd raised to me about my short luteal phase. Even though the next cycle my luteal phase on its own was 15 days if you believe FF or 13 days if you believe me. W...T...F??? My exchanges with her are replete with this kind of twilight zone disconnect moments.:wacko: 

But two things put me over the top last time: After she tossed DP onto the sterile heap, and I was a bit stunned by the finality of her doom/gloom pronouncement, she creepily stared at me for a very long time. kind of like she was trying to be there for me in light of the horrific news, and somewhat also trying to read my expression to see if I was going to have a melt-down any second now. What she was actually doing was intruding on my space, and it was off-putting. 

And the cherry on the sundae is that she then volunteered that I could always adopt. THANKS, Sher-Effing-Lock! Where would I be without your ground-breaking solutions? I could have never thunk that up all on my own. 

And yes, this was uttered to me while I'm 3DPO of my third cycle of TTC.:dohh:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi can i join ladies,im ali 41 (42 in july) dh is 42 and we have 5 boys and trying for our 6th and final baby,i have also had 2 miscarriages 8 weeks and 10 weeks (d&c),i am on cd 25 of 25 day cycle,11dpo,no sign of the witch yet,been having backache,headaches and creamy cm for a few days and cervix really high,bfn yesterday and today,but almost positive opk lol (i ran out of hpt tests)

mrsp are you from derby uk.


----------



## never2late70

I am only 9DPO and I feel the testing itch coming on..:happydance:


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> dancareoi, twilightfan, hi girls :flower: nice to meet you :hugs: Twilight, if you're 'late', good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> Deco, lovely :hugs: Stop seeing this lady NOW, please she is winding you up a treat and that is not helping you in any part of your life. Does she specialise in fertility? If she doesn't find one who does. And also I am so cross with her because as a fellow 'complementary therapist' *under NO circumstances are we trained to diagnose, this is absolutely against our code of conduct, we're not Dr's*. You may suspect something but you're not there to pass an opinion. If you feel there is a cause for concern then you ask your client to see their Dr! And after 3 cycles she is definitely barking up the wrong tree!!! And, you're paying for this crap too!!!!!! Blimey, I'm bashing the life out of my keys here :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Check out the British Acupuncture Council, acupuncturists affiliated to them will advertise there and should say what they specialise in. Unless you have someone recommended I would find one on this site.
> 
> Sending you big hugs and lots of luv xXx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: thank you jaxy-pie:hugs:

Yes, believe it or not, she specializes in fertility. She's even had advance training and certification in it. AND YET, she has not said anything to me that I didn't already know. I don't pretend to know the first thing about where to poke the needles or what herbs I need. But in terms of charting, symptom spotting, trying to understand the multitude of things that need to be hitting at just the right balance for conception and carrying to term to occur, I've already reasearched the crap out of that myself, and she hasn't demonstrated any expertise that's been a value add to me. Partly that's because I'm obsessed with my own baby project, while she has tons of patients and doesn't drill down on any of them to the same extent that we do on ourselves. But it's also partly because of the absent-mindedness I noted earlier and her haphazard machine gun approach. If she throws every single possible ailment out there, at least one of them is bound to stick and be accurate. And yet she expects me to have gotten pregnant already, despite the multitude of my ailments [see below for full summary].

And it's very interesting what you said about not diagnosing. Nevermind her saying that IVF (with ICSI) is my only hope, she has also diagnosed me as having PCOS. I've researched the hell out of that as well, so I grilled her on it, but then she gets wishy washy and says that I have a "variant of PCOS" [and what the hell would that variant be???], as in just a touch of PCOS. And what did she base this on? Nothing other than my history of a few missed periods, high AMH and that my LH level exceeds my FSH level. That's it. BOOM! I've got PCOS!

Add PCOS to short luteal phase, troublingly (to her) short and light menstruation, so I may have thin uterine lining, my luteal phase temps are too low so I may have a progesterone deficiency. None of these "diagnoses" have been supported by my own research. One or two of them could be right, but she's just guessing based on very little data to go on. And let's not forget my poor egg quality.

Yep, I am going to interview two other acupuncturists who specialize in fertility and take it from there.

On a happier note, keeping FX for your approaching O day. Happy BDing and may it bear juicy fruit!


----------



## Deco

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all xx deco im sorry you are being treated this way and i would definatly try another thearapist i did think ov having accupuncture but seeing has it takes about an hour for a nurse to get a needle anywhere near me to take blood i dont think it would be wise for me to try its so silly im ttc and have a needle phobia xx fxed for you twighlight xxjax how are you cycle buddy x

thank you mrsp:hugs:

How are you doing? is DH's back doing better? Did you get in more "take charge" sessions? Looks like jax already asked you the same questions, and you've already answered . I don't know that I agree that a thursday BD won't work for a weekend ovulation, especially when you're awash :) in EWCM. Not that I'm encouraging sympton obsession, but I wouldn't write off this cycle just yet. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
MC'd naturally on Sunday and feeling tired. Deco all I can say is WOW! I'd not be going back to her either. OK she knows the odds are stacked againist you but she willing to take your money. Hmm! I would want someone a little more positive. Hope everyone is doing good...


----------



## Deco

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> MC'd naturally on Sunday and feeling tired. Deco all I can say is WOW! I'd not be going back to her either. OK she knows the odds are stacked againist you but she willing to take your money. Hmm! I would want someone a little more positive. Hope everyone is doing good...

I've been thinking about you a lot and hoping you were well cared for in the arms of people who love you. good to see you posting. So sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> MC'd naturally on Sunday and feeling tired. Deco all I can say is WOW! I'd not be going back to her either. OK she knows the odds are stacked againist you but she willing to take your money. Hmm! I would want someone a little more positive. Hope everyone is doing good...

Hi Garnet :flower: I'm glad that a horrible situation was not made any worse by having to go through a D&C and that it happened naturally :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Deco said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> MC'd naturally on Sunday and feeling tired. Deco all I can say is WOW! I'd not be going back to her either. OK she knows the odds are stacked againist you but she willing to take your money. Hmm! I would want someone a little more positive. Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> I've been thinking about you a lot and hoping you were well cared for in the arms of people who love you. good to see you posting. So sorry for your loss.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks....


----------



## never2late70

Hi Garnet. You have been on my mind. In my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> MC'd naturally on Sunday and feeling tired. Deco all I can say is WOW! I'd not be going back to her either. OK she knows the odds are stacked againist you but she willing to take your money. Hmm! I would want someone a little more positive. Hope everyone is doing good...
> 
> Hi Garnet :flower: I'm glad that a horrible situation was not made any worse by having to go through a D&C and that it happened naturally :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi BF 
Got a bit of the baby blues otherwise doing good.:thumbup:


----------



## Donna210369

Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:

this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx


----------



## alin3boys

Garnet so sorry for your loss hun

donna big congrats on your bfp


----------



## never2late70

Donna210369 said:


> Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:
> 
> this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:
> 
> this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx

No it is good timing! Ha Ha I think it is wonderful for others to get pregnant and that is the goal on this thread. Come on sticky bean...:flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:
> 
> this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx

Hey Donna, sending big congrats and baby dust for sticky bean - I have changed you on our other thread to BFP!!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Deco

Donna210369 said:


> Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:
> 
> this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx

 Sweetness, this is precisely the kind of news I could so use right now. We're all mindful of where our friends are and what they are shouldering. Just as we huddle around our friends who have had a loss and offer our love and support, as Garnet said, we're all here for the singular purpose of having a baby, so this is glorious, fabulous, absolutely delicious news. Big warm hugs, and congrats my friend:hugs: Sticky wishes!


----------



## inkdchick

hi yes im still trying turned 45 last christmas and have just had the weirdest period, i got what i think was my period on the 19th and bleed light red lighter bleed for just 3 days and up until yesterday (ov day),had brown discharge, and its still a sort of light caramel colour now i have had no pain only very very mild cramping now and a again and not every day but feel a bit nauseaus in the mornings and it doesnt go until about 11am and when i get home at 1pm from work i fall asleep i have done a test but t was neg i dont know whether to do another test in a few days what do you think is this as weird as i think it is and could this be the start of the dreaded meonpause like ive been thinking any thoughts would be good right now as i have the woman doctor from hell who thinks no-one over 40 should be ttc so i cant go to her :( x


----------



## never2late70

inkdchick said:


> hi yes im still trying turned 45 last christmas and have just had the weirdest period, i got what i think was my period on the 19th and bleed light red lighter bleed for just 3 days and up until yesterday (ov day),had brown discharge, and its still a sort of light caramel colour now i have had no pain only very very mild cramping now and a again and not every day but feel a bit nauseaus in the mornings and it doesnt go until about 11am and when i get home at 1pm from work i fall asleep i have done a test but t was neg i dont know whether to do another test in a few days what do you think is this as weird as i think it is and could this be the start of the dreaded meonpause like ive been thinking any thoughts would be good right now as i have the woman doctor from hell who thinks no-one over 40 should be ttc so i cant go to her :( x

Get a new Dr for sure! What a b%*ch!! :growlmad:
You need some labs done for sure. Have you had any diagnostics? Labs/scans so on??


----------



## inkdchick

no nothing coz you guys are the only ones that know what ive just had , when i miscarried at christmas i went to the hospital and was told that i was menopausal possibly and they sent me for internal scans to check for endo and other things but iw as all clear so i have no idea whats going on so the hosptial had the same outlook as my bloody doc i feel all alone oh and another thing i forgot was that every so often i get a slight tugging under my belly button it just happened again thats how i remembered lol


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:
> 
> this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx

Omg Donna ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:All that planning and it paid off .so happy for you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

Desperado167 said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet i'm so so sorry for your loss sweetheart :cry:
> 
> this seems really bad timing to be posting this after Garnet's sad loss but i've just done a cbdigi and it says Pregnant 1-2wks (meaning 3-4 pregnant) Af due on saturday. Please keep your fingers crossed as after 4 losses, really dont want another one xx
> 
> Omg Donna ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:All that planning and it paid off .so happy for you ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

So true. This is the Norway nookie cycle. Doesn't get better than this!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Deco I agree with Jax in that an acupuncturist should never be diagnosing things like PCOS. They can diagnose you with things like kidney yang deficiency which is a very common cause of fertility. I have read a of of books on Chinese Medicine just so I could arm myself with knowledge and be able to ask appropriate questions. I'm with you I need to know what's going on. I ask questions constantly to make sure that it all makes sense. WE are paying someone a lot of money to just "trust" what they are saying. Sorry you've had such a bad experience. I hope the next one is better for you. Fx'd


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats Donna


----------



## dancareoi

Hey ladies found a little bit of info this morning that may cheer us all up - i was googling things, as i do, and i googled `what are the chances of becoming pregnat at 40 on your first cycle` - i then went onto a page which was some professor or other quoting stats and he said the following:-

Age group - 35 - 44 - 78% will conceive within a year of trying.

I thought this was pretty good. under 25 was i think 96% and 25-34 was 80 something.

A year sounds like a lifetime, but i thought these were pretty good odds.


----------



## MissusO

dancareoi said:


> Hey ladies found a little bit of info this morning that may cheer us all up - i was googling things, as i do, and i googled `what are the chances of becoming pregnat at 40 on your first cycle` - i then went onto a page which was some professor or other quoting stats and he said the following:-
> 
> Age group - 35 - 44 - 78% will conceive within a year of trying.
> 
> I thought this was pretty good. under 25 was i think 96% and 25-34 was 80 something.
> 
> A year sounds like a lifetime, but i thought these were pretty good odds.

Thanks for that, if I was a gambler I'd take those odds  it's all just numbers anyway, people concieve, statistics don't  

Missuso


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Hi can i join ladies,im ali 41 (42 in july) dh is 42 and we have 5 boys and trying for our 6th and final baby,i have also had 2 miscarriages 8 weeks and 10 weeks (d&c),i am on cd 25 of 25 day cycle,11dpo,no sign of the witch yet,been having backache,headaches and creamy cm for a few days and cervix really high,bfn yesterday and today,but almost positive opk lol (i ran out of hpt tests)
> 
> mrsp are you from derby uk.

hi yes i am xx


----------



## mrsp1969

congratulations donna :happydance::happydance: norway nookie was a brilliant choice xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for the Norway nookie Donna :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Deco said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> dancareoi, twilightfan, hi girls :flower: nice to meet you :hugs: Twilight, if you're 'late', good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> Deco, lovely :hugs: Stop seeing this lady NOW, please she is winding you up a treat and that is not helping you in any part of your life. Does she specialise in fertility? If she doesn't find one who does. And also I am so cross with her because as a fellow 'complementary therapist' *under NO circumstances are we trained to diagnose, this is absolutely against our code of conduct, we're not Dr's*. You may suspect something but you're not there to pass an opinion. If you feel there is a cause for concern then you ask your client to see their Dr! And after 3 cycles she is definitely barking up the wrong tree!!! And, you're paying for this crap too!!!!!! Blimey, I'm bashing the life out of my keys here :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Check out the British Acupuncture Council, acupuncturists affiliated to them will advertise there and should say what they specialise in. Unless you have someone recommended I would find one on this site.
> 
> Sending you big hugs and lots of luv xXx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: thank you jaxy-pie:hugs:
> 
> Yes, believe it or not, she specializes in fertility. She's even had advance training and certification in it. AND YET, she has not said anything to me that I didn't already know. I don't pretend to know the first thing about where to poke the needles or what herbs I need. But in terms of charting, symptom spotting, trying to understand the multitude of things that need to be hitting at just the right balance for conception and carrying to term to occur, I've already reasearched the crap out of that myself, and she hasn't demonstrated any expertise that's been a value add to me. Partly that's because I'm obsessed with my own baby project, while she has tons of patients and doesn't drill down on any of them to the same extent that we do on ourselves. But it's also partly because of the absent-mindedness I noted earlier and her haphazard machine gun approach. If she throws every single possible ailment out there, at least one of them is bound to stick and be accurate. And yet she expects me to have gotten pregnant already, despite the multitude of my ailments [see below for full summary].
> 
> And it's very interesting what you said about not diagnosing. Nevermind her saying that IVF (with ICSI) is my only hope, she has also diagnosed me as having PCOS. I've researched the hell out of that as well, so I grilled her on it, but then she gets wishy washy and says that I have a "variant of PCOS" [and what the hell would that variant be???], as in just a touch of PCOS. And what did she base this on? Nothing other than my history of a few missed periods, high AMH and that my LH level exceeds my FSH level. That's it. BOOM! I've got PCOS!
> 
> Add PCOS to short luteal phase, troublingly (to her) short and light menstruation, so I may have thin uterine lining, my luteal phase temps are too low so I may have a progesterone deficiency. None of these "diagnoses" have been supported by my own research. One or two of them could be right, but she's just guessing based on very little data to go on. And let's not forget my poor egg quality.
> 
> Yep, I am going to interview two other acupuncturists who specialize in fertility and take it from there.
> 
> On a happier note, keeping FX for your approaching O day. Happy BDing and may it bear juicy fruit!Click to expand...

Only me! :flower: Deco, good to hear you're looking at others.....all I'm hearing (reading) from you now is that although you 'like' her, which is half the hurdle with a practioner/client relationship, you've lost faith in her which is most definitely not a good sign. I know we are 'fertility specialists' in our own right (and God do we over analyse or what :dohh:) but there has to be some degree to which you can rely on someone who should be able to offer sound advice and you're right she now seems to be throwing every ailment at you hoping one will stick, what's that all about :shrug: You're right to challenge her over her 'diagnosis' I would be the same! 

As much as I love complementary therapy and it's philosophies it is just that 'complementary' to orthodox meds, you don't have the 'power' to diagnose and make assumptions "variant of PCOS" what bo**ox!!!!! I must also say, don't shoot me for this and I'm not saying that your lady is coming from this angle, but there are some therapists out there who see us as vulnerable because we are so desp for our babies and well, you get my drift.....

I hope you find someone who will be fab for you :thumbup: xXx


----------



## Jax41

dancareoi said:


> Hey ladies found a little bit of info this morning that may cheer us all up - i was googling things, as i do, and i googled `what are the chances of becoming pregnat at 40 on your first cycle` - i then went onto a page which was some professor or other quoting stats and he said the following:-
> 
> Age group - 35 - 44 - 78% will conceive within a year of trying.
> 
> I thought this was pretty good. under 25 was i think 96% and 25-34 was 80 something.
> 
> A year sounds like a lifetime, but i thought these were pretty good odds.

Dancareoi, well if that's anything to go by I'm due a BFP this cycle!!:thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Jax41 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies found a little bit of info this morning that may cheer us all up - i was googling things, as i do, and i googled `what are the chances of becoming pregnat at 40 on your first cycle` - i then went onto a page which was some professor or other quoting stats and he said the following:-
> 
> Age group - 35 - 44 - 78% will conceive within a year of trying.
> 
> I thought this was pretty good. under 25 was i think 96% and 25-34 was 80 something.
> 
> A year sounds like a lifetime, but i thought these were pretty good odds.
> 
> Dancareoi, well if that's anything to go by I'm due a BFP this cycle!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, yes peer pressure has got me again and the thermometer has reappeared :haha:

MrsP, I've got my eye on you okay, if you're having a 'stress free' cycle no SSing of any kind - got it? :trouble: :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Donna, whoopdeedoo!!! :yipee::yipee: Blimey I'm praying for you hun that this little bean sticks.

umm, umm, God just been interrupted and can't remember what else I needed to say :dohh::growlmad:

Garnet, big BIG :hugs::hugs: for you, lovely to see you on here....

Inkdchick :hugs: you're back in the fold!!!! :happydance: Are you still on the sheoak?

AFM, glad to see the temperature is cooling down for my hot bedroom activity at the weekend :thumbup::haha:


----------



## soontobmrsm

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR_bjPTeCxSC3rZuDR7Y11-UKVLvwthlR-ECtEQVEMjRAsbFqlj :happydance: well done Donna ....good luck with little bean

good luck to those who are TWW ing :dust: to us all....xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Tests are almost negative now girls :cry: I'm devastated, dont know why because I kept telling myself not to get my hopes up. And it's not like I knew for long. Am so upset :cry:


----------



## Jax41

Oh Donna! You're only human of course you're bound to get your hopes up, we all would too. How cruel this TTC stuff is.......I'm so sorry this has happened :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby6forme

I am new here but have been reading this thread for the past couple of days so I thought I would join in if you don't mind?
I am 40 and turning 41 next week. I have been married almost 3 years to my husband and have been TTC for almost a year and a half. I have already been blessed with five beautiful children ranging in age from 23 to 8. I just want one more so badly with my wonderful husband but it isn't coming so easily this time. I never even had to try before and got pregnant with zero effort 6 times (one miscarriage).
This has been very frustrating and depressing. At first I started out with the attitude of not trying/not preventing and if it happens it happens..... Well the more I read about it and the more time that passes where it is NOT happening and the older I get, the more urgent it is getting. I am currently on my second month of using a CBFM so I hope that it will get me my BFP soon! 
It is nice to meet all of you and I am looking forward to going through this journey with you all and not by myself anymore.


----------



## never2late70

Baby6forme said:


> I am new here but have been reading this thread for the past couple of days so I thought I would join in if you don't mind?
> I am 40 and turning 41 next week. I have been married almost 3 years to my husband and have been TTC for almost a year and a half. I have already been blessed with five beautiful children ranging in age from 23 to 8. I just want one more so badly with my wonderful husband but it isn't coming so easily this time. I never even had to try before and got pregnant with zero effort 6 times (one miscarriage).
> This has been very frustrating and depressing. At first I started out with the attitude of not trying/not preventing and if it happens it happens..... Well the more I read about it and the more time that passes where it is NOT happening and the older I get, the more urgent it is getting. I am currently on my second month of using a CBFM so I hope that it will get me my BFP soon!
> It is nice to meet all of you and I am looking forward to going through this journey with you all and not by myself anymore.

Welcome :flower:
I married my husband 4 years ago. He is 39. I am 41. He has no children and I have three daughters 24,22,21. We tried naturally for the first 3 years and then just 6 months ago went to a fertility specialist. Mine and my husbands tests all came back great, but alas we are still not pregnant :nope:
I have 3-4 more days in this two week wait, but I'm not very optimisitc :nope: The first 2 months I was so excited, but as each month passes with no pregnany it gets so hard. We cannot afford IVF.

I pray for us all night and day!

~Angie


----------



## Baby6forme

Thank you never2late70.

You sound like me in that I never really thought I would have a problem so I didn't really try THAT hard at first. Then when it didn't happen over and over and over again....my concern started to grow..... And here I am driving myself nuts over this. 

I have about 5 more days in my TWW but I have learned after so much money spent on pregnancy tests that ultimately turn up BFN, to not be as optimistic. I don't test now until I am at least one day late. I haven't been to a fertility doctor yet, but have been strongly considering it. Was it expensive to go to one to get tests run?


----------



## never2late70

Baby6forme said:


> Thank you never2late70.
> 
> You sound like me in that I never really thought I would have a problem so I didn't really try THAT hard at first. Then when it didn't happen over and over and over again....my concern started to grow..... And here I am driving myself nuts over this.
> 
> I have about 5 more days in my TWW but I have learned after so much money spent on pregnancy tests that ultimately turn up BFN, to not be as optimistic. I don't test now until I am at least one day late. I haven't been to a fertility doctor yet, but have been strongly considering it. Was it expensive to go to one to get tests run?

Well I am a nurse at University of AZ medical center, and by luck my RE/FS is a graduate from the U of A college of medicine.and excepts my insurance so no it hasn't been expensive at all for the meds, scans and injections, but IVF is 12-18K and my insurance only covers 5k. Right now I have only had to pay $40.00 for office visits and $6.00 a month for the Clomid. $40.00 a month for the Oviredel injections and scans and IUI are covered 100% which is good because the scans are $172.00 and the IUI is $600.00 sperm wash would be $90.00. My AF is due between the 5-7th..too soon to test??


----------



## never2late70

Donna210369 said:


> Tests are almost negative now girls :cry: I'm devastated, dont know why because I kept telling myself not to get my hopes up. And it's not like I knew for long. Am so upset :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

Donna210369 said:


> Tests are almost negative now girls :cry: I'm devastated, dont know why because I kept telling myself not to get my hopes up. And it's not like I knew for long. Am so upset :cry:

So sorry dear Donna :(. But what do you mean by "almost" negative? Are you seeing less intensity in a positive? because I have read that a positive is still a positive, and from stick to stick there is some dicrepancy in sensitivity, so lighter to darker to lighter doesn't necessarily mean increasing or dropping HCG levels. Are your temps dropping meanwhile?

big warm hugs to you either way:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

^^WSS^^ the only way of knowing is by doing betas


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Tests are almost negative now girls :cry: I'm devastated, dont know why because I kept telling myself not to get my hopes up. And it's not like I knew for long. Am so upset :cry:

Omg :cry::cry:Am so upset for you darling :nope:Are you testing at the same time of the day ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

marathongirl said:


> Deco I agree with Jax in that an acupuncturist should never be diagnosing things like PCOS. They can diagnose you with things like kidney yang deficiency which is a very common cause of fertility. I have read a of of books on Chinese Medicine just so I could arm myself with knowledge and be able to ask appropriate questions. I'm with you I need to know what's going on. I ask questions constantly to make sure that it all makes sense. WE are paying someone a lot of money to just "trust" what they are saying. Sorry you've had such a bad experience. I hope the next one is better for you. Fx'd

 I'm impressed that you tackled TCM. I was too daunted by it and wussed out. But I completely agree that you need to go in informed.

And I don't want to be unfair to the acupuncturist, because I think she has also done a lot of good. I'm feeling pretty awesome these days, although that might also have something to do with the massive quantities of vitamins I'm taking. I'm sure she's contributed to my wellbeing and may have balanced some things that needed it. I don't know what they are, but I feel pretty good. But you're right that I don't trust her judgment as it's a bit too all over the map, and I question her depth/breadth of experience.

Are you still seeing an acupuncturist? If so, how long have been in treatment?


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> Only me! :flower: Deco, good to hear you're looking at others.....all I'm hearing (reading) from you now is that although you 'like' her, which is half the hurdle with a practioner/client relationship, you've lost faith in her which is most definitely not a good sign. I know we are 'fertility specialists' in our own right (and God do we over analyse or what :dohh:) but there has to be some degree to which you can rely on someone who should be able to offer sound advice and you're right she now seems to be throwing every ailment at you hoping one will stick, what's that all about :shrug: You're right to challenge her over her 'diagnosis' I would be the same!
> 
> As much as I love complementary therapy and it's philosophies it is just that 'complementary' to orthodox meds, you don't have the 'power' to diagnose and make assumptions "variant of PCOS" what bo**ox!!!!! I must also say, don't shoot me for this and I'm not saying that your lady is coming from this angle, but there are some therapists out there who see us as vulnerable because we are so desp for our babies and well, you get my drift.....
> 
> I hope you find someone who will be fab for you :thumbup: xXx

I could not agree more with everything you've said. And yes, you have accurately picked up that I like her, but don't feel I'm getting what I need from her. I don't want to be her friend, although she's very sweet and personable. Those are fine and dandy, so long as the treatment expertise is meanwhile being nailed. I feel she's not serious, or focused, or scientific, or methodical enough. I'm not paying her gobs of money because I need a new friend....


----------



## Butterfly67

Donna massive :hug:


----------



## Baby6forme

That is wonderful that you have good insurance that helps cover some of this :)
I am seriously thinking about going to get some things checked but it such an expense and there are no guarantees it will even work or help us. I think that I would have to pay full price on everything because I don't think our insurance will cover anything.

My AF is due on the 6th and I probably won't test until then..but I am only roughly 6 DPO so nothing would show up even if I were at this point...what about you? How many DPOs are you?


Well I am a nurse at University of AZ medical center, and by luck my RE/FS is a graduate from the U of A college of medicine.and excepts my insurance so no it hasn't been expensive at all for the meds, scans and injections, but IVF is 12-18K and my insurance only covers 5k. Right now I have only had to pay $40.00 for office visits and $6.00 a month for the Clomid. $40.00 a month for the Oviredel injections and scans and IUI are covered 100% which is good because the scans are $172.00 and the IUI is $600.00 sperm wash would be $90.00. My AF is due between the 5-7th..too soon to test??[/QUOTE]


----------



## never2late70

Baby6forme said:


> That is wonderful that you have good insurance that helps cover some of this :)
> I am seriously thinking about going to get some things checked but it such an expense and there are no guarantees it will even work or help us. I think that I would have to pay full price on everything because I don't think our insurance will cover anything.
> 
> My AF is due on the 6th and I probably won't test until then..but I am only roughly 6 DPO so nothing would show up even if I were at this point...what about you? How many DPOs are you?
> 
> 
> Well I am a nurse at University of AZ medical center, and by luck my RE/FS is a graduate from the U of A college of medicine.and excepts my insurance so no it hasn't been expensive at all for the meds, scans and injections, but IVF is 12-18K and my insurance only covers 5k. Right now I have only had to pay $40.00 for office visits and $6.00 a month for the Clomid. $40.00 a month for the Oviredel injections and scans and IUI are covered 100% which is good because the scans are $172.00 and the IUI is $600.00 sperm wash would be $90.00. My AF is due between the 5-7th..too soon to test??

[/QUOTE]

I am 10 DPO and 9 IUI :thumbup:


----------



## Baby6forme

never2late70 said:


> Baby6forme said:
> 
> 
> That is wonderful that you have good insurance that helps cover some of this :)
> I am seriously thinking about going to get some things checked but it such an expense and there are no guarantees it will even work or help us. I think that I would have to pay full price on everything because I don't think our insurance will cover anything.
> 
> My AF is due on the 6th and I probably won't test until then..but I am only roughly 6 DPO so nothing would show up even if I were at this point...what about you? How many DPOs are you?
> 
> 
> Well I am a nurse at University of AZ medical center, and by luck my RE/FS is a graduate from the U of A college of medicine.and excepts my insurance so no it hasn't been expensive at all for the meds, scans and injections, but IVF is 12-18K and my insurance only covers 5k. Right now I have only had to pay $40.00 for office visits and $6.00 a month for the Clomid. $40.00 a month for the Oviredel injections and scans and IUI are covered 100% which is good because the scans are $172.00 and the IUI is $600.00 sperm wash would be $90.00. My AF is due between the 5-7th..too soon to test??Click to expand...

I am 10 DPO and 9 IUI :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

You should be fine to test then I would think...?


----------



## never2late70

Baby6forme said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby6forme said:
> 
> 
> That is wonderful that you have good insurance that helps cover some of this :)
> I am seriously thinking about going to get some things checked but it such an expense and there are no guarantees it will even work or help us. I think that I would have to pay full price on everything because I don't think our insurance will cover anything.
> 
> My AF is due on the 6th and I probably won't test until then..but I am only roughly 6 DPO so nothing would show up even if I were at this point...what about you? How many DPOs are you?
> 
> 
> Well I am a nurse at University of AZ medical center, and by luck my RE/FS is a graduate from the U of A college of medicine.and excepts my insurance so no it hasn't been expensive at all for the meds, scans and injections, but IVF is 12-18K and my insurance only covers 5k. Right now I have only had to pay $40.00 for office visits and $6.00 a month for the Clomid. $40.00 a month for the Oviredel injections and scans and IUI are covered 100% which is good because the scans are $172.00 and the IUI is $600.00 sperm wash would be $90.00. My AF is due between the 5-7th..too soon to test??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 10 DPO and 9 IUI :thumbup:Click to expand...

You should be fine to test then I would think...?[/QUOTE]

I am going to in the morning!! eeeeeeK :happydance:


----------



## Baby6forme

never2late70 said:


> Baby6forme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby6forme said:
> 
> 
> That is wonderful that you have good insurance that helps cover some of this :)
> I am seriously thinking about going to get some things checked but it such an expense and there are no guarantees it will even work or help us. I think that I would have to pay full price on everything because I don't think our insurance will cover anything.
> 
> My AF is due on the 6th and I probably won't test until then..but I am only roughly 6 DPO so nothing would show up even if I were at this point...what about you? How many DPOs are you?
> 
> 
> Well I am a nurse at University of AZ medical center, and by luck my RE/FS is a graduate from the U of A college of medicine.and excepts my insurance so no it hasn't been expensive at all for the meds, scans and injections, but IVF is 12-18K and my insurance only covers 5k. Right now I have only had to pay $40.00 for office visits and $6.00 a month for the Clomid. $40.00 a month for the Oviredel injections and scans and IUI are covered 100% which is good because the scans are $172.00 and the IUI is $600.00 sperm wash would be $90.00. My AF is due between the 5-7th..too soon to test??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 10 DPO and 9 IUI :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You should be fine to test then I would think...?Click to expand...

I am going to in the morning!! eeeeeeK :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Good Luck to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Deco said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Deco I agree with Jax in that an acupuncturist should never be diagnosing things like PCOS. They can diagnose you with things like kidney yang deficiency which is a very common cause of fertility. I have read a of of books on Chinese Medicine just so I could arm myself with knowledge and be able to ask appropriate questions. I'm with you I need to know what's going on. I ask questions constantly to make sure that it all makes sense. WE are paying someone a lot of money to just "trust" what they are saying. Sorry you've had such a bad experience. I hope the next one is better for you. Fx'd
> 
> I'm impressed that you tackled TCM. I was too daunted by it and wussed out. But I completely agree that you need to go in informed.
> 
> And I don't want to be unfair to the acupuncturist, because I think she has also done a lot of good. I'm feeling pretty awesome these days, although that might also have something to do with the massive quantities of vitamins I'm taking. I'm sure she's contributed to my wellbeing and may have balanced some things that needed it. I don't know what they are, but I feel pretty good. But you're right that I don't trust her judgment as it's a bit too all over the map, and I question her depth/breadth of experience.
> 
> Are you still seeing an acupuncturist? If so, how long have been in treatment?Click to expand...

Hi Deco. Thanks for asking. I am doing acupuncture sporadically right now. I started last June and did it religiously once a week for 3 months and then I got my BFP. I continued it weekly for the first tri but unfortunately lost my little bean at 12+3 in Nov. I was devastated and almost felt betrayed like this was never supposed to happen because I was doing everything right. Then my acupuncturist went on mat leave ( her story amazing finally conceived after 6 years of trying and she was only 36!!!!) young by our standards! I was ready for a break and wondering if I should just let nature play out. My therapist is back very very part time so I have been going once every 3 weeks or so. I think it really helped gear up my body. I'm hoping to be a bit more regular starting in June so we will see?? I really hope you find someone that you both like and have confidence in:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Deco i'm sorry i've never responded to your acupuncture rant (was too preoccupied with myself!) I'm glad you were able to rant away and there were lovely ladies on here to help you when you needed it. 

I can truly sympathise with your frustrations, when you're not only paying good money but also putting your fertility life in their hands, you want someone who knows what they're doing. If they're telling you that it's not going to work then I wouldn't bother with her anymore. You need someone that believes in you, believes it can work. 

I have been to acu and had chinese meds and I do think it helps get your body into good shape. I was really pleased with mine until they told me my pulses were no good for a pg woman and they wouldn't treat me anymore until i'd had a scan. well I was so scared, had a scan, all was well and I didn't go back. that's not to say I wont in the future as I found it so relaxing and it got my cycles back to how they should be. 

Would your dh ever consider going. Have you looked into whether his morphology can be fixed with acu? I do hope you find someone who instills some confindence into you. Good luck hunni xx

AFM - did another test later on yesterday and it was a bit darker, still v v faint though. woken up feeling queezy and dizzy so am not going to test again. We're going away for long weekend so if af hasn't shown up by the time we get back on tuesday night then i'll do one on wednesday. 

Hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## soontobmrsm

fingers crossed for you Donna hope you have a great weekend...x


----------



## Jax41

Deco said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Only me! :flower: Deco, good to hear you're looking at others.....all I'm hearing (reading) from you now is that although you 'like' her, which is half the hurdle with a practioner/client relationship, you've lost faith in her which is most definitely not a good sign. I know we are 'fertility specialists' in our own right (and God do we over analyse or what :dohh:) but there has to be some degree to which you can rely on someone who should be able to offer sound advice and you're right she now seems to be throwing every ailment at you hoping one will stick, what's that all about :shrug: You're right to challenge her over her 'diagnosis' I would be the same!
> 
> As much as I love complementary therapy and it's philosophies it is just that 'complementary' to orthodox meds, you don't have the 'power' to diagnose and make assumptions "variant of PCOS" what bo**ox!!!!! I must also say, don't shoot me for this and I'm not saying that your lady is coming from this angle, but there are some therapists out there who see us as vulnerable because we are so desp for our babies and well, you get my drift.....
> 
> I hope you find someone who will be fab for you :thumbup: xXx
> 
> I could not agree more with everything you've said. And yes, you have accurately picked up that I like her, but don't feel I'm getting what I need from her. I don't want to be her friend, although she's very sweet and personable. Those are fine and dandy, so long as the treatment expertise is meanwhile being nailed. I feel she's not serious, or focused, or scientific, or methodical enough. I'm not paying her gobs of money because I need a new friend....Click to expand...

....def time to move on then :flower:

AFM, DH's SA results are at the Dr's, STILL can't get an appt for him to actually see his Dr about them but reception have said they will print them off and I can collect at lunchtime....glop....no idea how to read the damn things but it's kind of worked out okay as they're for my Dr's benefit really. Have booked an appt with her for Sat, 16th to take them with me, she can read them and then refer me to the FS. Now scared about what they're going to tell me :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Donna, have a lovely weekend :happydance: just what you need to take your mind off testing and worrying :wacko: xXx


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck for saturday Jax xx


----------



## Deco

marathongirl said:


> Hi Deco. Thanks for asking. I am doing acupuncture sporadically right now. I started last June and did it religiously once a week for 3 months and then I got my BFP. I continued it weekly for the first tri but unfortunately lost my little bean at 12+3 in Nov. I was devastated and almost felt betrayed like this was never supposed to happen because I was doing everything right. Then my acupuncturist went on mat leave ( her story amazing finally conceived after 6 years of trying and she was only 36!!!!) young by our standards! I was ready for a break and wondering if I should just let nature play out. My therapist is back very very part time so I have been going once every 3 weeks or so. I think it really helped gear up my body. I'm hoping to be a bit more regular starting in June so we will see?? I really hope you find someone that you both like and have confidence in:hugs:

My heart stopped at 12+3:nope:. So sorry. all losses are hard, but 2nd Tri losses.... I can only imagine how painful that would be, and still not come close to the reality. 
Sounds like you're pretty devoted to your therapist, to the point you won't even see anyone else despite her limited availablity. That's awesome.:hugs:Wish you all the best in your baby-production :winkwink:


----------



## Deco

Donna210369 said:


> Deco i'm sorry i've never responded to your acupuncture rant (was too preoccupied with myself!) I'm glad you were able to rant away and there were lovely ladies on here to help you when you needed it.
> 
> I can truly sympathise with your frustrations, when you're not only paying good money but also putting your fertility life in their hands, you want someone who knows what they're doing. If they're telling you that it's not going to work then I wouldn't bother with her anymore. You need someone that believes in you, believes it can work.
> 
> I have been to acu and had chinese meds and I do think it helps get your body into good shape. I was really pleased with mine until they told me my pulses were no good for a pg woman and they wouldn't treat me anymore until i'd had a scan. well I was so scared, had a scan, all was well and I didn't go back. that's not to say I wont in the future as I found it so relaxing and it got my cycles back to how they should be.
> 
> Would your dh ever consider going. Have you looked into whether his morphology can be fixed with acu? I do hope you find someone who instills some confindence into you. Good luck hunni xx
> 
> AFM - did another test later on yesterday and it was a bit darker, still v v faint though. woken up feeling queezy and dizzy so am not going to test again. We're going away for long weekend so if af hasn't shown up by the time we get back on tuesday night then i'll do one on wednesday.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend xx

 Please don't be sorry! I know what you were dealing with, and we can't all stop and pay attention to every thing going on in so many other people's lives. And besides, mine was a mere annoyance and not anything serious. I'm just glad that it sounds like you are a little less distressed and are going to take it easy for the weekend without worrying. I fully support that strategy!:hugs:

My dude doesn't really have the time or patience for lying around for an hour. His weekends are full of child-duty chaos, and he himself is pretty physically restless. I can't imagine him lying still with needles in him. Also, acupuncture does not seem to affect morphology. this is why my acupuncturist is shoving me to the IVF docs, as the only hope. Blech.

what I've done for now is make an appointment for an initial consult with an RE. I couldn't get in until late July, but I'm not particularly in a rush to go that route so I'm fine with having to wait. I want to talk through the options with an RE. I suppose it's time I have a chat with one, just to hear them out.:shrug:

hope the witch falls off her broom and never makes it to you. :hugs:


----------



## Deco

Jax41 said:


> ....def time to move on then :flower:
> 
> AFM, DH's SA results are at the Dr's, STILL can't get an appt for him to actually see his Dr about them but reception have said they will print them off and I can collect at lunchtime....glop....no idea how to read the damn things but it's kind of worked out okay as they're for my Dr's benefit really. Have booked an appt with her for Sat, 16th to take them with me, she can read them and then refer me to the FS. Now scared about what they're going to tell me :wacko:

As I understand it, they check for 3 or 4 main things in a SA. 1. sperm count, which they like to see at least 20million per 1 ml, 2. sperm motility, and this varies from lab to lab, but I think the general rule of thumb is that they want to see at least 50% swimming well in the right direction, 3. sperm morphology, which is what percentage of the sperm are shaped ideally for cracking the egg. Again standards vary from lab to lab, but I was told they wanted to see at least 15% perfectly shaped for fertility, that 5% ~ 14% of the sperm being normal was considered reduced fertility, and less than 5% of the sperm being normal was simply jacked [Yes, we are in the jacked category] will little to no chance of cracking the egg. The optional 4th category is semen volume, and they like to see about 2ml per shot, although not all of the labs check for gross volume.

On the morphology issue, there are two different scales, the WHO and the Kruger, the latter being the more stringent test and I believe more widely relied on these days. I've quoted the Kruger standard, not the WHO's.

Good luck! Hope your DH's is awesome in everyway.


----------



## marathongirl

Deco said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Deco. Thanks for asking. I am doing acupuncture sporadically right now. I started last June and did it religiously once a week for 3 months and then I got my BFP. I continued it weekly for the first tri but unfortunately lost my little bean at 12+3 in Nov. I was devastated and almost felt betrayed like this was never supposed to happen because I was doing everything right. Then my acupuncturist went on mat leave ( her story amazing finally conceived after 6 years of trying and she was only 36!!!!) young by our standards! I was ready for a break and wondering if I should just let nature play out. My therapist is back very very part time so I have been going once every 3 weeks or so. I think it really helped gear up my body. I'm hoping to be a bit more regular starting in June so we will see?? I really hope you find someone that you both like and have confidence in:hugs:
> 
> My heart stopped at 12+3:nope:. So sorry. all losses are hard, but 2nd Tri losses.... I can only imagine how painful that would be, and still not come close to the reality.
> Sounds like you're pretty devoted to your therapist, to the point you won't even see anyone else despite her limited availablity. That's awesome.:hugs:Wish you all the best in your baby-production :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks so much Deco. I don't think I am over it yet. I still cry about it and to make matters worse I haven't had anything happen since a chemical the very next cycle after the mc. I don't understand as it didn't take that long to conceive last year at almost 42 and now I am facing 43 in September. WE are all in the same boat and it's so nice to have the support. I have my Fx'D for you too:hugs:


----------



## BiltonBaby

:hi: Hi all , I am 41 and currently ttc after having my tubes reversed. May was the second round of Clomid 50mg 3-7. I am currently attempting to tough out the 2 ww but am becoming a little worried. I am unfortunately a symptom seeker, but I would dream of this type of symptom, if it even is one. 

I have very sore nipples, urinary frequency, fatigue, an even greater sense of smell, mild achiness/cramping in uterus, dizziness and am extremely bloated. While I did have the several of these symptoms last month after my first round of Clomid the bloating was not nearly as bad and I did not have the heartburn, several bouts of the hiccups each day (supposedly could be cause by the changes in breathing) or strange craving for onions that I am experiencing this month. I could live with these things and even chalk them up to the cruelty that is Clomid BUT I now experiencing the very painful feeling of pressure in my rectum and I am not constipated (sorry for TMI). 

Has anyone else experienced this? If so, how long did it last? It is killing me, it feels like a truck driving up my bum when I sit and I get a pressure type pain but feels as though my bowels are going to drop out when I stand and jiggly pains while walking. The pressure is also in my abdomen area and making me feel like I have to pee but there is NO pain there. 

I have heard that this does happen and is more common is someone pregnant with multiples. Please help! I don't know if I can deal with this. Any advice or support would be greatly appreciated.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope that we chat during our shared quest of ttc after 40!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi biltonbaby and welcome :hi:

I have not tried clomid but that sounds a bit strange and if you are in that much pain I would ask your doc :flower:


----------



## alin3boys

i have been on clomid to concieve my 1st baby 11 years ago but i was lucky and suffered no syptoms at all so sorry i can't help hun


----------



## never2late70

I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
I am so sick of this:growlmad:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi all :wave: I&#8220;m a late bloomer in life.. Im 44 & Im tryin all naturel... Its been a hard road.. My body loves to play games its cruel... Im finally going to the doctor this month to see why the difficulty? Could I be perimenoposal?? :shrug: I know my body lije clockwork, ovulation time everything and notta :( I had every sign of beibg pregnant this month except a bfp.. and bam the witch pops in for a visit... I was devestated.. Not sure if I want to try again next month :cry: Im lost for words and confused, its driving me mad.... Uggg never though tcc would be so hard.. :(


----------



## mrsp1969

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hi all :wave: Im a late bloomer in life.. Im 44 & Im tryin all naturel... Its been a hard road.. My body loves to play games its cruel... Im finally going to the doctor this month to see why the difficulty? Could I be perimenoposal?? :shrug: I know my body lije clockwork, ovulation time everything and notta :( I had every sign of beibg pregnant this month except a bfp.. and bam the witch pops in for a visit... I was devestated.. Not sure if I want to try again next month :cry: Im lost for words and confused, its driving me mad.... Uggg never though tcc would be so hard.. :(

hi hopin and prayin iwe have all been there me for 22 cycles i convince myself every month im pregnant then th witch arrives sending you:dust: xx


----------



## Baby6forme

never2late70 said:


> I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
> No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
> I am so sick of this:growlmad:

I am an idiot and tested two days ago and yesterday.... both BFN's of course....only to start TWO days early last night :( 
I am also so sick of this and am thinking about throwing in the towel. I am over it. I don't have a clue as to how much more I could possibly do to get achieve this as I feel I am doing everything and then some. I am feeling that this may be impossible and I am very much discouraged.


----------



## never2late70

Baby6forme said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
> No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
> I am so sick of this:growlmad:
> 
> I am an idiot and tested two days ago and yesterday.... both BFN's of course....only to start TWO days early last night :(
> I am also so sick of this and am thinking about throwing in the towel. I am over it. I don't have a clue as to how much more I could possibly do to get achieve this as I feel I am doing everything and then some. I am feeling that this may be impossible and I am very much discouraged.Click to expand...

Well am done with Clomid for sure, but in other news my hubby told me to make an appt with our FS/RE to discuss going forward with IVF :thumbup:


----------



## mrsp1969

Baby6forme said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
> No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
> I am so sick of this:growlmad:
> 
> I am an idiot and tested two days ago and yesterday.... both BFN's of course....only to start TWO days early last night :(
> I am also so sick of this and am thinking about throwing in the towel. I am over it. I don't have a clue as to how much more I could possibly do to get achieve this as I feel I am doing everything and then some. I am feeling that this may be impossible and I am very much discouraged.Click to expand...

ttc is so hard xx in my heart i gave up after 12 months but in my head im still hoping if that makes sense xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mrsp1969 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: Im a late bloomer in life.. Im 44 & Im tryin all naturel... Its been a hard road.. My body loves to play games its cruel... Im finally going to the doctor this month to see why the difficulty? Could I be perimenoposal?? :shrug: I know my body lije clockwork, ovulation time everything and notta :( I had every sign of beibg pregnant this month except a bfp.. and bam the witch pops in for a visit... I was devestated.. Not sure if I want to try again next month :cry: Im lost for words and confused, its driving me mad.... Uggg never though tcc would be so hard.. :(
> 
> hi hopin and prayin iwe have all been there me for 22 cycles i convince myself every month im pregnant then th witch arrives sending you:dust: xxClick to expand...


I feel ya on that, I symptom spot like crazy and keep sayin to myself ITS MY TIME to say I"m Pregnant and BAM!! The Flippin witch shows.. Its like I jinx myself... Its hard not to symptom spot when you want something so badly... So this coming month I'm just going to have fun and not concentrate on getting pregnant, I mean I know when to do the deed... lol but just wing it per say.. I know in Gods time it will happen for ALL of US... Don't give up hope... Hope is all we have... Best wishes to you and Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: FX'd that next month is our month ;)


----------



## Deco

hello to our newbies, BiltonBaby, Hopin&Prayin & baby6forme:howdy:

. I'm sorry for the BFN's. this is shaking out to be a cruel cycle for many of us. 

I myself was producing prodigious temps this cycle and was in utter amazement. Until my temp TANKED two days ago. My chart looks like one of those amusement park rides that slowly take you to the top to build up your suspense and excitement, and then drop you in an instant into free fall. So now I'm actively searching for signs of the :witch: who'll show her ugly head today or tomorrow. :growlmad:

Meanwhile, we've made our first appointment with an RE. They must be doing good business, since I couldn't get in until late July. DP is beside himself with impatience, doesn't understand why we have to wait so long to see her. I'm not particularly looking forward to it. I'll be subjected to all the doom and gloom statistics, and I'm in no mood for it. I know it's going to come down to IVF or nothing.

I've got the blahs.

love and baby dust to everyone.

And a big hug to marathongirl.:hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Deco said:


> hello to our newbies, BiltonBaby, Hopin&Prayin & baby6forme:howdy:
> 
> . I'm sorry for the BFN's. this is shaking out to be a cruel cycle for many of us.
> 
> I myself was producing prodigious temps this cycle and was in utter amazement. Until my temp TANKED two days ago. My chart looks like one of those amusement park rides that slowly take you to the top to build up your suspense and excitement, and then drop you in an instant into free fall. So now I'm actively searching for signs of the :witch: who'll show her ugly head today or tomorrow. :growlmad:
> 
> Meanwhile, we've made our first appointment with an RE. They must be doing good business, since I couldn't get in until late July. DP is beside himself with impatience, doesn't understand why we have to wait so long to see her. I'm not particularly looking forward to it. I'll be subjected to all the doom and gloom statistics, and I'm in no mood for it. I know it's going to come down to IVF or nothing.
> 
> I've got the blahs.
> 
> love and baby dust to everyone.
> 
> And a big hug to marathongirl.:hugs:

hi deco im with you with the witch boobs are killing me and have the cramps i know im out this month has we only managed to dtd twice and it was at the wrong time so on to cycle 23 !!wow just realised it will be 2 years for me next month xx


----------



## dippycat

Everybody seems so fed up atm. Sending you all big hugs. Plenty of over 40s have babies so we need to try to be positive. It is really tough going though. 

What I am getting fed up with is symptoms every month that I never used to get before I was ttc. Sore bbs and feeling sick every day for a week or so is so unfair of mother nature! Still, at least this month I have been able to walk past lush without wanting to throw up... 
Told dh to make the most of my bigger than normal bbs seeing as my temp has decided to drop :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, 

Hello to the new girls, nice to see you on here. 

Sorry to all who got BFN's, everyone does sound really fed up this month and unfortunately i'm not able to contribute anything positive.

I woke up yesterday with pain on one side, dizziness, sickness and tiredness. I phoned my EPAU who wanted me to be seen in Cumbria (as that's where I was at the time). So I went to hospital, had a scan, measured at 5+3 but hcg levels indicated failing pg and starting to mc naturally at 11pm last night. I'm ok as was fully expecting it this time. So that's 5 mc's in a row now :nope: I'm not giving up though. I found a website that said at 43, 79% of eggs are rubbish, meaning 21% are good!! So the way i'm thinking, I've found quite a few of those 79% of bad eggs, so I must be on my way to finding one of the 21% of good ones.

Dont give up ladies. Big hugs to all xx


----------



## dippycat

Aw Donna :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello Everyone,
Just getting ready to move by the end of month to a new state. For those of you that have had multiple MC (It may be a sensitive issue for some so please excuse my question.) When do you give up because of embarrassment and failure? I mean, I keep going to the same Doctors that tell me it is a no go on the baby front because my eggs are too old? I am glad I am moving to a new state by the end of this month but my husband wants to try one more time in July. I don't know if I want to continue this vicous circle? I ve been pregnant 4 times since July of 2010. My son was born when I was 39/40. Please be honest I'm okay with that...


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just getting ready to move by the end of month to a new state. For those of you that have had multiple MC (It may be a sensitive issue for some so please excuse my question.) When do you give up because of embarrassment and failure? I mean, I keep going to the same Doctors that tell me it is a no go on the baby front because my eggs are too old? I am glad I am moving to a new state by the end of this month but my husband wants to try one more time in July. I don't know if I want to continue this vicous circle? I ve been pregnant 4 times since July of 2010. My son was born when I was 39/40. Please be honest I'm okay with that...

Hi Love:
Shit, I am ready to quit now, but my husband is not. That's because he has no children. I have 3 daughters and a grandson. Someone said the other day, when your kids start having kids its time to stop. I am 41 my husband is 39. He really wants to move on to IVF. With each passing month and each negative result, my enthusiam has faded. :nope:

ps..Generally I don't give a crap what people think, but when it comes to this we have opted NOT to tell anyone we are trying..Thank God. I couldn't bare everyone saying "Oh poor thing" and so on..


----------



## isittoolate

urgh having an odd cycle this month, decided to give conceive plus a go, been having ewcm for the last three days, but not a sniff on the opk. we are knackered and even though still have ew i am needing a break tonight! seeing my usual progression on the opks, but looks like despite the ewcm i think i must be a good 2 days at least off a positive opk. 

dawned on me this morning, could it be the conceive plus from a couple of nights ago that is looking like ewcm or is it the real thing, i just have no idea!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just getting ready to move by the end of month to a new state. For those of you that have had multiple MC (It may be a sensitive issue for some so please excuse my question.) When do you give up because of embarrassment and failure? I mean, I keep going to the same Doctors that tell me it is a no go on the baby front because my eggs are too old? I am glad I am moving to a new state by the end of this month but my husband wants to try one more time in July. I don't know if I want to continue this vicous circle? I ve been pregnant 4 times since July of 2010. My son was born when I was 39/40. Please be honest I'm okay with that...

Don't ever give up on the hope g ,and def not for being embarrassed ,u have nothing to be embarrassed for ,it's not your fault :kiss:But as Donna says we have all had these losses now surely the next eggs should be good ones ,keep going sweetie I am with you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hello to the new girls, nice to see you on here.
> 
> Sorry to all who got BFN's, everyone does sound really fed up this month and unfortunately i'm not able to contribute anything positive.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with pain on one side, dizziness, sickness and tiredness. I phoned my EPAU who wanted me to be seen in Cumbria (as that's where I was at the time). So I went to hospital, had a scan, measured at 5+3 but hcg levels indicated failing pg and starting to mc naturally at 11pm last night. I'm ok as was fully expecting it this time. So that's 5 mc's in a row now :nope: I'm not giving up though. I found a website that said at 43, 79% of eggs are rubbish, meaning 21% are good!! So the way i'm thinking, I've found quite a few of those 79% of bad eggs, so I must be on my way to finding one of the 21% of good ones.
> 
> Dont give up ladies. Big hugs to all xx

So sorry sweetie ,big hugs ,I'm with you too, keep going ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

never2late70 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Just getting ready to move by the end of month to a new state. For those of you that have had multiple MC (It may be a sensitive issue for some so please excuse my question.) When do you give up because of embarrassment and failure? I mean, I keep going to the same Doctors that tell me it is a no go on the baby front because my eggs are too old? I am glad I am moving to a new state by the end of this month but my husband wants to try one more time in July. I don't know if I want to continue this vicous circle? I ve been pregnant 4 times since July of 2010. My son was born when I was 39/40. Please be honest I'm okay with that...
> 
> Hi Love:
> Shit, I am ready to quit now, but my husband is not. That's because he has no children. I have 3 daughters and a grandson. Someone said the other day, when your kids start having kids its time to stop. I am 41 my husband is 39. He really wants to move on to IVF. With each passing month and each negative result, my enthusiam has faded. :nope:
> 
> ps..Generally I don't give a crap what people think, but when it comes to this we have opted NOT to tell anyone we are trying..Thank God. I couldn't bare everyone saying "Oh poor thing" and so on..Click to expand...

hi nevertolate xx im also ready to quit i have a daughter of 23 and 2 sons 20 and 9 my daughter is getting married in august so i will soon have grandchildren its 2 years for me next month i think i have reached the point where i dont care anymore the last 2 years have been an emotional rollercoaster im a different person to what i was then i would like the old me back xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hello to the new girls, nice to see you on here.
> 
> Sorry to all who got BFN's, everyone does sound really fed up this month and unfortunately i'm not able to contribute anything positive.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with pain on one side, dizziness, sickness and tiredness. I phoned my EPAU who wanted me to be seen in Cumbria (as that's where I was at the time). So I went to hospital, had a scan, measured at 5+3 but hcg levels indicated failing pg and starting to mc naturally at 11pm last night. I'm ok as was fully expecting it this time. So that's 5 mc's in a row now :nope: I'm not giving up though. I found a website that said at 43, 79% of eggs are rubbish, meaning 21% are good!! So the way i'm thinking, I've found quite a few of those 79% of bad eggs, so I must be on my way to finding one of the 21% of good ones.
> 
> Dont give up ladies. Big hugs to all xx

so so sorry donna :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## never2late70

mrsp1969 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Just getting ready to move by the end of month to a new state. For those of you that have had multiple MC (It may be a sensitive issue for some so please excuse my question.) When do you give up because of embarrassment and failure? I mean, I keep going to the same Doctors that tell me it is a no go on the baby front because my eggs are too old? I am glad I am moving to a new state by the end of this month but my husband wants to try one more time in July. I don't know if I want to continue this vicous circle? I ve been pregnant 4 times since July of 2010. My son was born when I was 39/40. Please be honest I'm okay with that...
> 
> Hi Love:
> Shit, I am ready to quit now, but my husband is not. That's because he has no children. I have 3 daughters and a grandson. Someone said the other day, when your kids start having kids its time to stop. I am 41 my husband is 39. He really wants to move on to IVF. With each passing month and each negative result, my enthusiam has faded. :nope:
> 
> ps..Generally I don't give a crap what people think, but when it comes to this we have opted NOT to tell anyone we are trying..Thank God. I couldn't bare everyone saying "Oh poor thing" and so on..Click to expand...
> 
> hi nevertolate xx im also ready to quit i have a daughter of 23 and 2 sons 20 and 9 my daughter is getting married in august so i will soon have grandchildren its 2 years for me next month i think i have reached the point where i dont care anymore the last 2 years have been an emotional rollercoaster im a different person to what i was then i would like the old me back xxClick to expand...

I hear ya. My girls are 24-22-21 and my grandson is 3 ( love of my life) This crap is aging me and sucking the life right out of me. I just want to be content and happy again.

To:
Donna :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just getting ready to move by the end of month to a new state. For those of you that have had multiple MC (It may be a sensitive issue for some so please excuse my question.) When do you give up because of embarrassment and failure? I mean, I keep going to the same Doctors that tell me it is a no go on the baby front because my eggs are too old? I am glad I am moving to a new state by the end of this month but my husband wants to try one more time in July. I don't know if I want to continue this vicous circle? I ve been pregnant 4 times since July of 2010. My son was born when I was 39/40. Please be honest I'm okay with that...

Garnet

I am so so sad for you and I understand the dilemma you face. My story is very similar, my precious only child/son was conceived when I was 39 and born when I was 40. I had genuinely believed that my utter joy at his arrival would mean that he would be enough, given my age. After a year I began imagining how his life would be enhanced by having a sibling to share it....After a little more effort I found myself pregnant at 42 and was beside myself with happiness, matched only by my absolute and total devastation to lose that baby (my 3rd mc) at 12+ weeks. Since then, I have had not even a hint of a fertilised egg and I am now out of hope and endeavouring to get back to my 'real' life, and to find some joy in the wonderful things I DO have in my life. I am not prepared to go down the Clomid or IVF route, so I am effectively at a dead end. I'm even weaning myself off the forum because I realise that, while providing immense support initially, latterly it has fuelled my OCD over ttc, and hindered my recovery. (I also struggle increasingly with the unbearably upbeat 'I tried this supplement/therapy etc etc and I found myself pregnant after 10 mins of ttc' posts! I HAVE tried it all, clearly it's not enough for some of us at this age) Early on following my mc in Nov 2010 I was determined that I would keep going for the ultimate prize and nothing would alter my course. I was even puzzled by women who posted saying that they had had enough and were calling time on the quest. However, it saps your strength and somewhere along the line I have woken up to the fact that 18 months of well timed BD without a positive outcome is telling me something. I'm saying this to acknowledge your feelings of being jaded with the whole thing. Where your situation differs from mine, is that you continue to get pregnant and you must take comfort/encouragement from that. IF you have the strength to go on then the cards may still fall in your favour given enough pregnancies but we know to our cost, that there is no guarantee....The dilemma comes in weighing up how much pain you can stand, and at what stage you want to claim your life back. My heart aches that my 3 year old son will remain an only child (though I realise that this may seem a small consideration for those struggling to conceive their first child) and he is more loved than he will ever grasp, so I am trying as hard as I can to engage wholeheartedly with the joy that he brings to my life, and to give less head space to the emptiness and pain that my losses have left behind.

Rambling at best I fear, but I hope this makes some sense and connects for you

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

BTW, bugger the doctors (and the receptionists who are half our age looking at you like you have 3 heads for still wanting a baby!). Go with your heart and if that says carry on, then just remind yourself how smug you'll feel when you prove them all wrong xx


----------



## Deco

For some odd reason, I'm comforted by the general malaise here. I'd feel like a real loser odd ball if I was the only one feeling blech and blah. Not that my misery seeks company, but at least it's comforting to know I'm not alone and that we all have frustration, resolve, energy, optimism ups and downs, and come here to sustain each other.

So I interviewed a new acupuncturist today, and I'm feeling a bit of an optimism uptick. I specifically went looking for someone trained in China, someone who's been at this for a very, very long time. I wanted depth and breadth of experience. Despite my last gal's easy approach, I felt like we were playing Pin the Ailment on the DecoDonkey, or Wheel Of Diagnosis Fortune:wacko: I picked her because of her hyper-specialization in fertility acupuncture, but at the end of the day, that's no substitute for years and years of practice and training, and sober, methodical focus on the patient in front of her. This new guy is an MD in China, with additional training in acupuncture and herbal medicine. When he heard of my DP's morphology, he didn't shrug and say "IVF". He said he'd treated a man with 0% morphology before, and that with herbs he hopes to get my DP up to about 10%. I'm giving him 3 months to make a difference with DP's morphology. Meanwhile, I've signed up to be treated by him, so we shall see.

Donna, I'm sorry for the confirmed m/c. I was continuing to hold out hope. I admire your strength and love the research you pulled up on the rubbish vs non-rubbish eggs. 

Garnet, I have no experience with loss, much less repeated loss, but please don't feel embarrassed with the docs. I don't know about you, but if I sense any pity or condemnation from docs, I'm much more likely to give them a steely look, as though this is THEIR failure, not mine. Two can play that game! It's perfectly understandable to decide to stop, but I hope it's not because of embarrassment. There is no shame in failure.

I hope things start to look up for all of us.:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie,
Wow you about described my feelings. Yes I can get pregnant but around 8-10 weeks the baby has no heartbeat. I've been through all the tests last summer and the same doctors say it is my eggs and chromsomal issues. We don't want to go down the road of IVF because of my age and they most definately would want to use donor eggs and my husband is opposed to it.. I do understand how the forum can kinda give you hope and eggs you on in having hope that you might succeed. I'm trying to wean myself off the forum but I like rooting for the people that have succeeded.


----------



## Garnet

Deco,
You crack me up, Pin the Decodonkey. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Spoomie,
> Wow you about described my feelings. Yes I can get pregnant but around 8-10 weeks the baby has no heartbeat. I've been through all the tests last summer and the same doctors say it is my eggs and chromsomal issues. We don't want to go down the road of IVF because of my age and they most definately would want to use donor eggs and my husband is opposed to it.. I do understand how the forum can kinda give you hope and eggs you on in having hope that you might succeed. I'm trying to wean myself off the forum but I like rooting for the people that have succeeded.

'EGGS' you on, I like it :haha::haha::haha:

I didn't mean to sound like a bitter and twisted old hag, I too am genuinely happy for those who achieve success. My gripe is not with those within the friendship group of established threads, but with those who pop up from nowhere after one month ttc believing they're telling us something we may not have heard of, e.g. soy, maca, Co-Q10, DHEA, soft cups, CBFM, etc etc when most of us have probably forgotten more about ttc than they've even known in the first place!


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Spoomie,
> Wow you about described my feelings. Yes I can get pregnant but around 8-10 weeks the baby has no heartbeat. I've been through all the tests last summer and the same doctors say it is my eggs and chromsomal issues. We don't want to go down the road of IVF because of my age and they most definately would want to use donor eggs and my husband is opposed to it.. I do understand how the forum can kinda give you hope and eggs you on in having hope that you might succeed. I'm trying to wean myself off the forum but I like rooting for the people that have succeeded.
> 
> 'EGGS' you on, I like it :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I didn't mean to sound like a bitter and twisted old hag, I too am genuinely happy for those who achieve success. My gripe is not with those within the friendship group of established threads, but with those who pop up from nowhere after one month ttc believing they're telling us something we may not have heard of, e.g. soy, maca, Co-Q10, DHEA, soft cups, CBFM, etc etc when most of us have probably forgotten more about ttc than they've even known in the first place!Click to expand...

I agree Spoomie. Or the people that come on and say that ttc after 40 involves a lot of risks???? Really....... Seriously???? This happened on one of the threads not that long ago. Anyways I know what you mean about feeling down and depleted. I am not quite there but I could see that a year from now I would be there if I was still ttc. I'm not sure what's worse getting preggo and having a mc or having nothing happen at all? I have had both happen as I mc'd in Nov and was positive I would be pregnant again already as that BFP didn't seem to take that long maybe 3 cycles. Now I'm on cycle 7 and still nothing??BTW how is the runnig going? I have had to take a break this week as I ended up with 6 stitches in my leg after walking into a metal magazine rack at the gym??? I know clumsy or what:wacko:


----------



## soontobmrsm

down and out this month ladies .... the witch showed on Tuesday.... I have done the tears and the tantrums and have been reading your posts with sympathy and also empathy.... I ...sorry, we (I Must not forget to include OH) are on cycle 24 and I am starting to lose the will to carry on, that is until we get closer to next OV day of course. We have chosen not to let all our friends and family know of our attempts at having a baby (too much pressure)... the down side of this is that when we had MC in May our short PG (11+4) I had no one to talk to really... anyway just wanted to say keep your chin up (and anything else up that may help with tcc) this forum is a great tool and helps keep me grounded....:hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

soontob ~ sometimes its easier when people don't know,i have had a mc at 8 weeks and a mmc at 12 weeks and had to deal with the loss of my babies and the hurt from peoples comments (ie its not a baby yet my cousin turned round and said it was for the better because i already had 2 children) to me it is my baby from the day he or she is concieved and this really hurt me,i now don't tell anyone im pg untill im 12 weeks +


----------



## never2late70

:witch: she got me!

Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!


----------



## mrsp1969

soontobmrsm said:


> down and out this month ladies .... the witch showed on Tuesday.... I have done the tears and the tantrums and have been reading your posts with sympathy and also empathy.... I ...sorry, we (I Must not forget to include OH) are on cycle 24 and I am starting to lose the will to carry on, that is until we get closer to next OV day of course. We have chosen not to let all our friends and family know of our attempts at having a baby (too much pressure)... the down side of this is that when we had MC in May our short PG (11+4) I had no one to talk to really... anyway just wanted to say keep your chin up (and anything else up that may help with tcc) this forum is a great tool and helps keep me grounded....:hugs:

:hugs::hugs: im with you soontobemrsm my af is imminant then its cycle 24 for me xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

never2late70 said:


> :witch: she got me!
> 
> Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> :witch: she got me!
> 
> Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!

IVF might be the answer! margerita sounds better:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hello to the new girls, nice to see you on here.
> 
> Sorry to all who got BFN's, everyone does sound really fed up this month and unfortunately i'm not able to contribute anything positive.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with pain on one side, dizziness, sickness and tiredness. I phoned my EPAU who wanted me to be seen in Cumbria (as that's where I was at the time). So I went to hospital, had a scan, measured at 5+3 but hcg levels indicated failing pg and starting to mc naturally at 11pm last night. I'm ok as was fully expecting it this time. So that's 5 mc's in a row now :nope: I'm not giving up though. I found a website that said at 43, 79% of eggs are rubbish, meaning 21% are good!! So the way i'm thinking, I've found quite a few of those 79% of bad eggs, so I must be on my way to finding one of the 21% of good ones.
> 
> Dont give up ladies. Big hugs to all xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deco

never2late70 said:


> :witch: she got me!
> 
> Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!

 So sorry about the :witch:. But your margarita desire cracked me up. I can so relate.


----------



## SuzeeQ

Just wanted to drop back in here and let you gals know I was thinking about you, and have been keeping up with your experiences... *hugs* Donna, and whether it's expected or not, heart wrenching nonetheless. Your attitude is refreshing, and I wish you all the luck in the world!!!

Sorry to the girls being visited by the bit... Errr witch, and massive *hugs* to those feeling discouraged.

And mmmmmm.... Margaritas..... *drool*


----------



## Spoomie

marathongirl said:


> BTW how is the runnig going? I have had to take a break this week as I ended up with 6 stitches in my leg after walking into a metal magazine rack at the gym??? I know clumsy or what:wacko:

Shame marathon girl, big ouch, I hope you are back on the road again soon. It is with some trepidation that I am heading off to my first race in 2 years over this coming weekend. It is a 12 mile stage of a relay race in Wales and my stage involves running 7 miles uphill, followed by 5 miles flat - joy!!! A few years ago I won it, the next year I came second and this year I am hoping not to come last :haha::haha::haha: 

Running is really really helping me and I have lost 12lbs this year to take me to within 4lbs of my race weight, so things can't be bad. I keep reminding myself that I was fit and skinny the last time I got pregnant, and being unfit and heavier has not helped my cause one little bit on the ttc front, so I'm going for (moderately) fit and (moderately) skinny again!! At least it helps me to feel good even if I'm not pregnant xx


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie goid luck with the race ,I think it's wonderful you are running in a race again :kiss:Good luck :thumbup: ,:hugs:Marathon girl ,so sorry for your poor leg ,I would have panicked big time ,hope u feel better soon ,:kiss:Ganet and Donna ,still thinking of you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus deco never too late Mrsp and everyone else lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Spoomie said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> BTW how is the runnig going? I have had to take a break this week as I ended up with 6 stitches in my leg after walking into a metal magazine rack at the gym??? I know clumsy or what:wacko:
> 
> Shame marathon girl, big ouch, I hope you are back on the road again soon. It is with some trepidation that I am heading off to my first race in 2 years over this coming weekend. It is a 12 mile stage of a relay race in Wales and my stage involves running 7 miles uphill, followed by 5 miles flat - joy!!! A few years ago I won it, the next year I came second and this year I am hoping not to come last :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Running is really really helping me and I have lost 12lbs this year to take me to within 4lbs of my race weight, so things can't be bad. I keep reminding myself that I was fit and skinny the last time I got pregnant, and being unfit and heavier has not helped my cause one little bit on the ttc front, so I'm going for (moderately) fit and (moderately) skinny again!! At least it helps me to feel good even if I'm not pregnant xxClick to expand...

Thanks Spoomie. Good luck in your race. I know what you mean about being moderately fit. I was the heaviest and most unfit I have been since I had my mmc last Nov. I thought no problem I am going to get pregnant again and then I can get fit afterwards. Yeah right.....6 months later and no BFP so I've decided to ramp it up a bit as well. Not to racing shape yet but at least I've lost the 5 lbs that were bugging me and I'm closer to my racing weight. Being unfit and heavier for me didn't help at all with ttc:shrug: Will be thinking of you this weekend:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Desperado167 said:


> Spoomie goid luck with the race ,I think it's wonderful you are running in a race again :kiss:Good luck :thumbup: ,:hugs:Marathon girl ,so sorry for your poor leg ,I would have panicked big time ,hope u feel better soon ,:kiss:Ganet and Donna ,still thinking of you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus deco never too late Mrsp and everyone else lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Despie.:hugs: I am feeling better and looking forward to running again. I hope you are doing ok:flower:


----------



## never2late70

Alright so on to IVF it is! I am so excited :happydance:

Happy Friday!
~Angie

ps..I love my husband :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

never2late70 said:


> Alright so on to IVF it is! I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> Happy Friday!
> ~Angie
> 
> ps..I love my husband :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mallon23

Hi I'm a 40 yr old TTC for the first time. Have had 5 mmc with the most recent being wed of this week. Dont feel too bad today. Have had lots of tests and all come back normal. Frustrating because if there was a problem at least I could do something about it! is there anyone out there with any success stories after multiple mmc to give me some hope? Tks x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Mallon and welcome so very sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am on aspirin and 5 mg foluc acid ,also diagnosed with sticky blood syndrome ,no success for me yet but not giving up yet ,good luck to you honey ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Welcome Mallon. Sorry for your losses. Keep trying though. There are plenty of over 40s who do have healthy babies :)

Right I need a kick from you runners on here. Before I moved to Dubai last year I was a regular runner. Done two marathons and lost count of the number of half marathons and 10ks, plus we did the parkrun 5ks every Saturday morning. Since being out here I have struggled with the heat and motivation without my run club family and no parkrun. I am also worried that running in this heat will raise my heart rate too much and make it harder to conceive. I miss it but can't seem to get back into that routine again. I tried the marathon talk Jantastic motivation campaign but ended up in hospital with a headache the day before the big race I was leading up to and just haven't been able to get going again. Any suggestions spoomie and marathongirl?!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all well cd1 for me booooooooooooo xx


----------



## never2late70

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all well cd1 for me booooooooooooo xx

Shit! Freaking sucks...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Me too Mrsp :(


----------



## mrsp1969

dippycat said:


> Me too Mrsp :(

:hugs: xx


----------



## never2late70

dippycat said:


> Me too Mrsp :(

Crap! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> dippycat said:
> 
> 
> Me too Mrsp :(
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

well if i dont get a bfp this cycle its 2 years for me time flys when your having fun NOT XX


----------



## dippycat

mrsp1969 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippycat said:
> 
> 
> Me too Mrsp :(
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> well if i dont get a bfp this cycle its 2 years for me time flys when your having fun NOT XXClick to expand...

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all well cd1 for me booooooooooooo xx

:hugs::shrug::flower:


----------



## Donna210369

On to the next month then mrsp and dippycat :hugs: 

never2late well done for making the decision to do ivf. I've had one cycle of ivf last year so if you want to chat about it i'm always here (not that i'm very knowledgeable on it)

Hi Mallon and welcome, sorry for all your losses. I've also lost 5 babies although my mc's were mostly different from each other. All my tests are normal too, I think its just 'old' eggs that are my problem. But like i've said before there are some good ones in there, it's just a case of finding one. I hope you find your good egg soon hunni

Spoomie how did your race go? 

Hello everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weekend. I'm back to work tonight and had to take painkillers last night, not for my mc pain but for a bad knee. Thought I was coming down with something because I usually get painful knees if I get a virus!! weird I know! But this morning I can barely walk with the pain in my right knee. What i've done to it I dont know. But cant phone in sick again, problem is I have to walk round a hospital all night. It's going to be a loooooong night xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> On to the next month then mrsp and dippycat :hugs:
> 
> never2late well done for making the decision to do ivf. I've had one cycle of ivf last year so if you want to chat about it i'm always here (not that i'm very knowledgeable on it)
> 
> Hi Mallon and welcome, sorry for all your losses. I've also lost 5 babies although my mc's were mostly different from each other. All my tests are normal too, I think its just 'old' eggs that are my problem. But like i've said before there are some good ones in there, it's just a case of finding one. I hope you find your good egg soon hunni
> 
> Spoomie how did your race go?
> 
> Hello everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weekend. I'm back to work tonight and had to take painkillers last night, not for my mc pain but for a bad knee. Thought I was coming down with something because I usually get painful knees if I get a virus!! weird I know! But this morning I can barely walk with the pain in my right knee. What i've done to it I dont know. But cant phone in sick again, problem is I have to walk round a hospital all night. It's going to be a loooooong night xx

hope your feeling better soon donna i had a torn cartlidge in my knee very painful xx afm i dont think i will ever get to see 2 pink lines i really think that at the 2 year mark i will admit defeat and give up xx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna hope u feel better soon ,I have rheumatoid arthritis and akways have painful knees :growlmad:Trying to lose some weight to help it out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: mrsp ,keep going honey ,never give up the hope ,I know it's hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> Donna hope u feel better soon ,I have rheumatoid arthritis and akways have painful knees :growlmad:Trying to lose some weight to help it out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: mrsp ,keep going honey ,never give up the hope ,I know it's hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi despo thanks but i dont know how much more i can keep going i keep seeing friends on fb announcing there pregnancys and think when will it ever be my turn i was 41 when i started trying im 43 now and losing hope every month i said i would try for a year but its nearly the 2 year mark now sorry for being like this but im really down today 1 person on my fb has just announced her shock pregnancy shes only been ttc 2 cycles shes 45 xx


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Donna hope u feel better soon ,I have rheumatoid arthritis and akways have painful knees :growlmad:Trying to lose some weight to help it out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: mrsp ,keep going honey ,never give up the hope ,I know it's hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi despo thanks but i dont know how much more i can keep going i keep seeing friends on fb announcing there pregnancys and think when will it ever be my turn i was 41 when i started trying im 43 now and losing hope every month i said i would try for a year but its nearly the 2 year mark now sorry for being like this but im really down today 1 person on my fb has just announced her shock pregnancy shes only been ttc 2 cycles shes 45 xxClick to expand...

You don't need to apologise sweetie ,I get it ,I have been there so many times and it sucks ,I hope you feel better in a few days ,akways here if you need to chat ,let's hope the new cycle brings new hope for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Oh mrsp I started when I was 41 too and am 43 now. I'm not sure what is worse, not falling pg at all or keep falling pg and losing so many babies :cry: I suppose it does give me hope but when I do fall pg, I lose all hope if you know what I mean. 

We've got an appointment on wednesday at the fertility clinic. I know they're going to talk to us about using donor eggs now and I honestly dont know what to do. We've still got one embryo in the freezer from doing an ivf cycle last year too, so not sure what to do with little snowbaby either. It'll cost £2000 to put our embryo back in me with a very low success rate. Or save up to do donor ivf which will be about £6000 minimum I think. Or just keep going naturally. We'll have to see what they say first and then i'll get your opinions. 

Mrsp please dont give up all hope. Even if you do decide enough is enough, just dont start using contraceptives and you might just get a surprise BFP. sending big hugs to you today :hugs: xx


----------



## Jax41

MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....

Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:

Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:

....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## alin3boys

Jax41 said:


> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:

pmsl


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

You've been outed Despie  :blush::blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Oh mrsp I started when I was 41 too and am 43 now. I'm not sure what is worse, not falling pg at all or keep falling pg and losing so many babies :cry: I suppose it does give me hope but when I do fall pg, I lose all hope if you know what I mean.
> 
> We've got an appointment on wednesday at the fertility clinic. I know they're going to talk to us about using donor eggs now and I honestly dont know what to do. We've still got one embryo in the freezer from doing an ivf cycle last year too, so not sure what to do with little snowbaby either. It'll cost £2000 to put our embryo back in me with a very low success rate. Or save up to do donor ivf which will be about £6000 minimum I think. Or just keep going naturally. We'll have to see what they say first and then i'll get your opinions.
> 
> Mrsp please dont give up all hope. Even if you do decide enough is enough, just dont start using contraceptives and you might just get a surprise BFP. sending big hugs to you today :hugs: xx

Donna,
Good luck with your decision! you don't think your frosty will take?


----------



## Desperado167

Ok ladies I am the queen of bjs :haha::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:

:hugs: thanx jax its so frustrating im like you not even a hint of a bfp in 23 cycles every1 around me only has to look at a ****:blush: and they are pregnant xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Donna210369 said:


> Oh mrsp I started when I was 41 too and am 43 now. I'm not sure what is worse, not falling pg at all or keep falling pg and losing so many babies :cry: I suppose it does give me hope but when I do fall pg, I lose all hope if you know what I mean.
> 
> We've got an appointment on wednesday at the fertility clinic. I know they're going to talk to us about using donor eggs now and I honestly dont know what to do. We've still got one embryo in the freezer from doing an ivf cycle last year too, so not sure what to do with little snowbaby either. It'll cost £2000 to put our embryo back in me with a very low success rate. Or save up to do donor ivf which will be about £6000 minimum I think. Or just keep going naturally. We'll have to see what they say first and then i'll get your opinions.
> 
> Mrsp please dont give up all hope. Even if you do decide enough is enough, just dont start using contraceptives and you might just get a surprise BFP. sending big hugs to you today :hugs: xx

thanx donna im really sorry for all your losses that must be so heartbreaking i wont start using contraceptives again i think it might have been the mirena coil that has done sumthing to me i have managed to conceive within 2 cycles with my 3 older children but had problems with the mirena from the start but the drs know best and told me to leave it in xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> Ok ladies I am the queen of bjs :haha::hugs:

lmao xx


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:
> 
> :hugs: thanx jax its so frustrating im like you not even a hint of a bfp in 23 cycles every1 around me only has to look at a ****:blush: and they are pregnant xxClick to expand...

I don't know wots worse constantly getting pregnant and losing your bean or never getting pregnant at all ,:nope:Really feel for you mrsp and jax but am praying this means wen u get a bfp it sticks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Ok ladies I am the queen of bjs :haha::hugs:

What a reputation :nope::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:
> 
> :hugs: thanx jax its so frustrating im like you not even a hint of a bfp in 23 cycles every1 around me only has to look at a ****:blush: and they are pregnant xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know wots worse constantly getting pregnant and losing your bean or never getting pregnant at all ,:nope:Really feel for you mrsp and jax but am praying this means wen u get a bfp it sticks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you lovely T :hugs:, I'm not sure what's worse either :shrug: 

MrsP :hugs:, I don't know how it's managed to avoid us for so long :growlmad: it's getting on my f'ing nerves! For me, I think I'm just not getting enough, DH is very fussy on when he puts out, such a diva!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## soontobmrsm

I just want a baby.... Its not much to ask... I am really hacked off at people around me who clearly don't have time for their kids and have even had one person telling me "just to take her one when its born cause it was a mistake anyway" aghhhhhhh! Need a new job.


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I am the queen of bjs :haha::hugs:
> 
> What a reputation :nope::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::dance::dance::muaha::dance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP, I hear you sister :hugs::hugs: you know I do xXx I too started at 41 and will be 43 in Oct and not one single BFP by my name....
> 
> Donna, good luck on Weds, I've not got that far but from what you've said I would be feeling the same :hugs:
> 
> Deco, so glad you've got yourself another acupuncturist :thumbup: I'm only expecting good news from now on okay! :flower:
> 
> ....oh don't believe Desperado's excuse about poorly knees, she's on her knees doing other things :winkwink::haha:
> 
> :hugs: thanx jax its so frustrating im like you not even a hint of a bfp in 23 cycles every1 around me only has to look at a ****:blush: and they are pregnant xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know wots worse constantly getting pregnant and losing your bean or never getting pregnant at all ,:nope:Really feel for you mrsp and jax but am praying this means wen u get a bfp it sticks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you lovely T :hugs:, I'm not sure what's worse either :shrug:
> 
> MrsP :hugs:, I don't know how it's managed to avoid us for so long :growlmad: it's getting on my f'ing nerves! For me, I think I'm just not getting enough, DH is very fussy on when he puts out, such a diva!!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

hi jax me too i my body is so cruel i started having anulvatory cycles and i really thought i was pregnant so many times im lucky in the fact that my oh is a randy devil we do 1 night on 1 off apart from ovulation time when we do it 5 days in a row and i still cant catch that bloody egg it infuriates me so much i think hes firing blanx lol xx


----------



## mrsp1969

soontobmrsm said:


> I just want a baby.... Its not much to ask... I am really hacked off at people around me who clearly don't have time for their kids and have even had one person telling me "just to take her one when its born cause it was a mistake anyway" aghhhhhhh! Need a new job.

:hugs::hugs: been there with oh daughter she had a baby in january and left her at the hospital for adoption told me i could have it if i wanted like it was a puppy or kitten xx


----------



## inkdchick

mrsp1969 i totally know how you feel as in losing hope fast, i think that at now 45 years old i am heding into the change, my period last cycle was really weird 3 day light red bleed and brown cm until ov day and now im 3 days late with really sore nipples and a very very high cervix with a no show on the period that should have shown, my cervix is normally so low before now and sore boobs not nipples that i really dont know whats happening and wish that if it was the change it would just happen already and not give me all this other stuff instead. Hun you are 3 years younger than me just dont try and see if it happens i know its hard but a friend of mine is 43 and she gave up trying a shoved herself into work and she is now 5 months a total shock for them but so pleased for her and she is a smoker too although on 10 a day still she managed it im sure it will happen for you too. Good luck x


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Despie honey how are you long time no speak xx


----------



## mrsp1969

inkdchick said:


> mrsp1969 i totally know how you feel as in losing hope fast, i think that at now 45 years old i am heding into the change, my period last cycle was really weird 3 day light red bleed and brown cm until ov day and now im 3 days late with really sore nipples and a very very high cervix with a no show on the period that should have shown, my cervix is normally so low before now and sore boobs not nipples that i really dont know whats happening and wish that if it was the change it would just happen already and not give me all this other stuff instead. Hun you are 3 years younger than me just dont try and see if it happens i know its hard but a friend of mine is 43 and she gave up trying a shoved herself into work and she is now 5 months a total shock for them but so pleased for her and she is a smoker too although on 10 a day still she managed it im sure it will happen for you too. Good luck x

hi inkdchick i stopped trying in january ive not been near a opk hoping that it would work but still af arrives my cycles were like clockwork until i started ttc then they went haywire ranging from 18 to 92 days ive had bloodtests done and they said i have a good egg reserve so not menapausl yet i just dont know why its not happening xx sending you loads of:dust: xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hey ladies, had our appointment today with fertility clinic. I came out feeling a bit depressed :cry: Told my doc about my 2 further mc's, as she only knew of the first 3 and I said to be getting pg 5 times in 17 months must be a good thing at my age, she just looked at me. So I said well I know I lost them all but there must be one good egg in there. She said but there might not be Donna and all went quiet............. We did discuss donor ivf and they've given me a 50-60% chance of it working. If they can find a donor in this country it'll cost around £6000, if they need to go to their sister clinic in Spain to get the donor it'll be around 8-9000, but I think that might be euros. Anyway we'll see about that later on. For the time being we're going to use our snowbaby (frozen embryo) as cant leave the poor little thing freezing. It's a beautiful blastocyst but has only a 5-10% chance of being successful. we're going to do it next month when chris isn't here (he works month on month off) and i've got to do a trial run this month. So when I get my lh surge, I phone, they book me in for a scan and I think check progesterone levels and then do the real deal next month. Chris is excited, but i'm def not. Had 3 embryos put in last time and none took so I think its highly unlikely to work this time, but i'm glad we're using our snowbaby. How are you all today? Sun has been out here which has made a nice change, managed to do some gardening and now i'm jiggered xx


----------



## Garnet

Well Donna
We just gotta hope for Lil Frosty  to work!


----------



## Desperado167

Donna praying for your snow baby :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

mrsp thank you for the dust i really need that right now got mild cramping on and off but im ok.... as for you you really need to see the fertility specialist and get some help.. i have been trying for 6 years 9 emmc and everytime they told me it was the menopause and i was too old i was 39 to 42 at the time and since then have had 2 earlier mmc 
's and so stopped taking everything even folic acid, so for the last 4 months have given up alcohol only drink decaff coffee cant drink tea at the moment but thats ok and well only drink bottled water including in the kettle, my man only drinks bottled water too and had cut down on the wine which was huge for him he's italian lol , even tho we havent had a +test i dont care coz i know whats going on but i have no-one i can go to professional wise as they have all turned to me and said that i am too old so when we do find out which may have to be a private practice then i will be able to post on here that we are finally pregnant but until then i cant say for sure as im 45 , 46 at christmas so we will have to all wait and see but i tell you when i gave up taking stuff that was supposed to help or boost or encourage and it didnt work for over 5 years i suddenly thought enough is wenough and did what i wanted and had what i wanted and just literally forgot about everything to do with trying and this is where i am now so watch this space and give it a go hun literally give it a go xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Donna I'm crossing everything for you hun, I know its been a hard road to travel but I pray that lil frosty is a strong one!! Don't lose hope.. Keep that chin up and think positive... Were all here for ya... Got to keep the faith... I've lost a few myself... Its a pain no one can describe its beyond crushing...

I'm 44 and have been through the emotional ringer myself, its so devastating when you go through all the motions and then .... it happens... :(

I'm going to try again matter of fact I'm OV today and I'm waiting for my OH pain in the butt to get here.. Going to try preseed this round... I hope this is it..

Donna keep us posted... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Donna I'm crossing everything for you hun, I know its been a hard road to travel but I pray that lil frosty is a strong one!! Don't lose hope.. Keep that chin up and think positive... Were all here for ya... Got to keep the faith... I've lost a few myself... Its a pain no one can describe its beyond crushing...
> 
> I'm 44 and have been through the emotional ringer myself, its so devastating when you go through all the motions and then .... it happens... :(
> 
> I'm going to try again matter of fact I'm OV today and I'm waiting for my OH pain in the butt to get here.. Going to try preseed this round... I hope this is it..
> 
> Donna keep us posted... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower:

I have a cycle buddy then as I got my positive opk yesterday too and o should be today :happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> mrsp thank you for the dust i really need that right now got mild cramping on and off but im ok.... as for you you really need to see the fertility specialist and get some help.. i have been trying for 6 years 9 emmc and everytime they told me it was the menopause and i was too old i was 39 to 42 at the time and since then have had 2 earlier mmc
> 's and so stopped taking everything even folic acid, so for the last 4 months have given up alcohol only drink decaff coffee cant drink tea at the moment but thats ok and well only drink bottled water including in the kettle, my man only drinks bottled water too and had cut down on the wine which was huge for him he's italian lol , even tho we havent had a +test i dont care coz i know whats going on but i have no-one i can go to professional wise as they have all turned to me and said that i am too old so when we do find out which may have to be a private practice then i will be able to post on here that we are finally pregnant but until then i cant say for sure as im 45 , 46 at christmas so we will have to all wait and see but i tell you when i gave up taking stuff that was supposed to help or boost or encourage and it didnt work for over 5 years i suddenly thought enough is wenough and did what i wanted and had what i wanted and just literally forgot about everything to do with trying and this is where i am now so watch this space and give it a go hun literally give it a go xxx

Do u think u are pregnant babes ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Desperado167 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Donna I'm crossing everything for you hun, I know its been a hard road to travel but I pray that lil frosty is a strong one!! Don't lose hope.. Keep that chin up and think positive... Were all here for ya... Got to keep the faith... I've lost a few myself... Its a pain no one can describe its beyond crushing...
> 
> I'm 44 and have been through the emotional ringer myself, its so devastating when you go through all the motions and then .... it happens... :(
> 
> I'm going to try again matter of fact I'm OV today and I'm waiting for my OH pain in the butt to get here.. Going to try preseed this round... I hope this is it..
> 
> Donna keep us posted... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower:
> 
> I have a cycle buddy then as I got my positive opk yesterday too and o should be today :happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay!! I'm super excited... He better get his butt home... I'm gonna pounce him like a wild animal... :lol: Good Luck hun... Future Bump buddies to be... I'm crossing everything for us... :)


----------



## inkdchick

have just found out tonight and still cant believe it coz of the cramping im getting but aparantly its nothing to worry about bloody typical seeings how i gave up taking everything i was on two months ago even the folic acid which id been taking for nearly ten years and now we've done it, my hubby recons its because he started drinking bottled water 5 months ago as we had read somewhere that there are so many vitamins and minerals in the tap water that a filter cannot get rid of that harm sperm and look what happened unbelievable and so happy even though im trying not to be as its so early x


----------



## Garnet

inkdchick said:


> have just found out tonight and still cant believe it coz of the cramping im getting but aparantly its nothing to worry about bloody typical seeings how i gave up taking everything i was on two months ago even the folic acid which id been taking for nearly ten years and now we've done it, my hubby recons its because he started drinking bottled water 5 months ago as we had read somewhere that there are so many vitamins and minerals in the tap water that a filter cannot get rid of that harm sperm and look what happened unbelievable and so happy even though im trying not to be as its so early x

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> have just found out tonight and still cant believe it coz of the cramping im getting but aparantly its nothing to worry about bloody typical seeings how i gave up taking everything i was on two months ago even the folic acid which id been taking for nearly ten years and now we've done it, my hubby recons its because he started drinking bottled water 5 months ago as we had read somewhere that there are so many vitamins and minerals in the tap water that a filter cannot get rid of that harm sperm and look what happened unbelievable and so happy even though im trying not to be as its so early x

Omg omg :dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:really excited for you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Donna I'm crossing everything for you hun, I know its been a hard road to travel but I pray that lil frosty is a strong one!! Don't lose hope.. Keep that chin up and think positive... Were all here for ya... Got to keep the faith... I've lost a few myself... Its a pain no one can describe its beyond crushing...
> 
> I'm 44 and have been through the emotional ringer myself, its so devastating when you go through all the motions and then .... it happens... :(
> 
> I'm going to try again matter of fact I'm OV today and I'm waiting for my OH pain in the butt to get here.. Going to try preseed this round... I hope this is it..
> 
> Donna keep us posted... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower:
> 
> I have a cycle buddy then as I got my positive opk yesterday too and o should be today :happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I'm super excited... He better get his butt home... I'm gonna pounce him like a wild animal... :lol: Good Luck hun... Future Bump buddies to be... I'm crossing everything for us... :)Click to expand...

Will be thinking of you ,go easy on your poor hubby :haha:I think tonight and tomorrow will finish it for me ,thank the lord ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

inkdchick fantastic news hunni. congratulations :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## mrsp1969

inkdchick said:


> mrsp thank you for the dust i really need that right now got mild cramping on and off but im ok.... as for you you really need to see the fertility specialist and get some help.. i have been trying for 6 years 9 emmc and everytime they told me it was the menopause and i was too old i was 39 to 42 at the time and since then have had 2 earlier mmc
> 's and so stopped taking everything even folic acid, so for the last 4 months have given up alcohol only drink decaff coffee cant drink tea at the moment but thats ok and well only drink bottled water including in the kettle, my man only drinks bottled water too and had cut down on the wine which was huge for him he's italian lol , even tho we havent had a +test i dont care coz i know whats going on but i have no-one i can go to professional wise as they have all turned to me and said that i am too old so when we do find out which may have to be a private practice then i will be able to post on here that we are finally pregnant but until then i cant say for sure as im 45 , 46 at christmas so we will have to all wait and see but i tell you when i gave up taking stuff that was supposed to help or boost or encourage and it didnt work for over 5 years i suddenly thought enough is wenough and did what i wanted and had what i wanted and just literally forgot about everything to do with trying and this is where i am now so watch this space and give it a go hun literally give it a go xxx

:hugs: thankyou inkdchic i cant see a fertility specialist has i already have older children so i dont qualify for any help and we cant afford to go private im also at that point where i dont take anything including folic acid i even started smoking again i automatically buy tampax with my shopping i think i have given up its so stressful its annoying knowing my body has conceived b4 but now wont work i really hope it works for you xx


----------



## mrsp1969

wow wow:happydance::happydance: just read your update im so pleased for you xxx


----------



## dippycat

Congratulations inkdchick! Fingers crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG inkdchick congrats! :happydance::happydance: :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## never2late70

Congrats! :happydance:

We took our first step on our IVF journey yesterday. I have to take birth control pills for a month :dohh: Isn't that crazy? Bahaha!
Then loads of medications, injections, labs,scans..So exciting, but also nerve racking :wacko:
We are shooting for a late July early August egg retrieval and we are using my egg! Dr says the chances of me getting pregnant are very good, but to keep in mind that it is sustaining the pregnancy that is tricky.
I love my RE/FS he's so awesome. Signed up for 6 cycles. 3 fresh. 3 frozen. Praying we only have to go through one. He says if the embryos look excellent than he will transfer back 2, if the look good he will transfer back 3. 

My hubby and I have decided to video record this entire journey. 
Well off to work. 
Prayers and Blessings for us all,
~Angie

mrsp: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Desperado167 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Donna I'm crossing everything for you hun, I know its been a hard road to travel but I pray that lil frosty is a strong one!! Don't lose hope.. Keep that chin up and think positive... Were all here for ya... Got to keep the faith... I've lost a few myself... Its a pain no one can describe its beyond crushing...
> 
> I'm 44 and have been through the emotional ringer myself, its so devastating when you go through all the motions and then .... it happens... :(
> 
> I'm going to try again matter of fact I'm OV today and I'm waiting for my OH pain in the butt to get here.. Going to try preseed this round... I hope this is it..
> 
> Donna keep us posted... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower:
> 
> I have a cycle buddy then as I got my positive opk yesterday too and o should be today :happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I'm super excited... He better get his butt home... I'm gonna pounce him like a wild animal... :lol: Good Luck hun... Future Bump buddies to be... I'm crossing everything for us... :)Click to expand...
> 
> Will be thinking of you ,go easy on your poor hubby :haha:I think tonight and tomorrow will finish it for me ,thank the lord ,:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Yay!! Mission almost completed.. We did a few sessions between yesterday and late last night... I literally passed out from exhaustion.. :haha: Gonna chill today, I did use preseed, man that was messy, yuck lol... Round 3 tonite ;)


Good Luck to you... Now soon the dreaded 2ww... Yippie.... Not.. lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

inkdchick said:


> have just found out tonight and still cant believe it coz of the cramping im getting but aparantly its nothing to worry about bloody typical seeings how i gave up taking everything i was on two months ago even the folic acid which id been taking for nearly ten years and now we've done it, my hubby recons its because he started drinking bottled water 5 months ago as we had read somewhere that there are so many vitamins and minerals in the tap water that a filter cannot get rid of that harm sperm and look what happened unbelievable and so happy even though im trying not to be as its so early x


Super news!! Congrats!! Now its time to Relax and take it easy.. Im so happy for you! Its been a long journey for Ya, hope to be joining you soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Angie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Deco

wow, I've been away for a while. I'm so far behind on reading the posts, so I've jumped to the most recent and have give a big huge congratulations to inkdchick! Awesome!!!!! Wonderful news. Sustains our hopes and delights all of us to see a success among us. Wishing you all the best.

Angie, so excited for you, and also jealous. You're embarking on something that will significantly increase your odds of success. What a wonderful shot in the arm that must be (literally and figuratively)! Unfortunately, IVF is not an option for me (not covered by insurance, and can't afford it on my own), so I'll be following your journey and keeping you in my thoughts. Keep us posted.:hugs:

I'm taking DP to my new acupuncturist today. He wants to examine DP and prescribe him herbs to impove morphology. I'm hoping this goes well and that he's not a quack. His credentials sound great, but I have no way of verifying them. How do I know if he actually got a 6 year program medical degree from Sun Yat Sen Medical College? I'm just going on the fact that so far he seems very methodical, experienced, and very ... how should I say this without offending anyone ... very _Chinese_. Exactly what I was looking for. My first acu seemed like a valley girl. :nope:


----------



## dancareoi

There is hope for all of us - I know 2 people who have recently had babies at 40.

Daughter`s friend`s mom was 40 in October and she had a little girl in March at 40 years 5 months.

Someone else I know had a little boy in January at 40 years and 11 months.


----------



## never2late70

Deco said:


> wow, I've been away for a while. I'm so far behind on reading the posts, so I've jumped to the most recent and have give a big huge congratulations to inkdchick! Awesome!!!!! Wonderful news. Sustains our hopes and delights all of us to see a success among us. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> Angie, so excited for you, and also jealous. You're embarking on something that will significantly increase your odds of success. What a wonderful shot in the arm that must be (literally and figuratively)! Unfortunately, IVF is not an option for me (not covered by insurance, and can't afford it on my own), so I'll be following your journey and keeping you in my thoughts. Keep us posted.:hugs:
> 
> I'm taking DP to my new acupuncturist today. He wants to examine DP and prescribe him herbs to impove morphology. I'm hoping this goes well and that he's not a quack. His credentials sound great, but I have no way of verifying them. How do I know if he actually got a 6 year program medical degree from Sun Yat Sen Medical College? I'm just going on the fact that so far he seems very methodical, experienced, and very ... how should I say this without offending anyone ... very _Chinese_. Exactly what I was looking for. My first acu seemed like a valley girl. :nope:

Thank you Deco! Yes, we are on top of the world! We signed up for 6 cycles and the odds are 75 to 80% of pregnancy :) 25-30% chance of multiples. What a blessing that would be. I am blessed because I am a nurse at The University of AZ medical center and my RE/FS is a graduate from the college of medcine and excepts my insurance it covers about 80% :thumbup: God bless him. The only other specialist in Tucson does not take my insurance.

ps..injections twice a day in the booty or thigh..ouch!


----------



## alin3boys

i had my youngest at 40 in nov 2010,am now 41 (42 in july) and trying for baby no 6


----------



## Garnet

dancareoi said:


> There is hope for all of us - I know 2 people who have recently had babies at 40.
> 
> Daughter`s friend`s mom was 40 in October and she had a little girl in March at 40 years 5 months.
> 
> Someone else I know had a little boy in January at 40 years and 11 months.

I had my son at 40 and he just fine:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Deco said:


> wow, I've been away for a while. I'm so far behind on reading the posts, so I've jumped to the most recent and have give a big huge congratulations to inkdchick! Awesome!!!!! Wonderful news. Sustains our hopes and delights all of us to see a success among us. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> Angie, so excited for you, and also jealous. You're embarking on something that will significantly increase your odds of success. What a wonderful shot in the arm that must be (literally and figuratively)! Unfortunately, IVF is not an option for me (not covered by insurance, and can't afford it on my own), so I'll be following your journey and keeping you in my thoughts. Keep us posted.:hugs:
> 
> I'm taking DP to my new acupuncturist today. He wants to examine DP and prescribe him herbs to impove morphology. I'm hoping this goes well and that he's not a quack. His credentials sound great, but I have no way of verifying them. How do I know if he actually got a 6 year program medical degree from Sun Yat Sen Medical College? I'm just going on the fact that so far he seems very methodical, experienced, and very ... how should I say this without offending anyone ... very _Chinese_. Exactly what I was looking for. My first acu seemed like a valley girl. :nope:

Hope he is helpful unlike the last one:growlmad:


----------



## never2late70

So just got a call from my medications coordinator at my RE/FS office.
Start BCP on July 8th-31st. Start stimming August 3rd. With a bunch of labs and scans in between and estimated ER on August 16th with estimated ET on 5th day or so from retrieval. 
I know this may sound very strange, but my mom passed away August 28th 2008 and I just feel like August was the month that was meant to be for us 

This seems to be happening so fast, but then again we have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, so I guess it hasn't happened that fast.:dohh:

I am so happy to have you all. :hugs:

Thank you,
Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## Desperado167

never2late70 said:


> So just got a call from my medications coordinator at my RE/FS office.
> Start BCP on July 8th-31st. Start stimming August 3rd. With a bunch of labs and scans in between and estimated ER on August 16th with estimated ET on 5th day or so from retrieval.
> I know this may sound very strange, but my mom passed away August 28th 2008 and I just feel like August was the month that was meant to be for us
> 
> This seems to be happening so fast, but then again we have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, so I guess it hasn't happened that fast.:dohh:
> 
> I am so happy to have you all. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you,
> Prayers and Blessings!
> ~Angie

It doesn't sound strange at all it sounds perfect ,fixed for August :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Angie, 6 cycles !!!! that's amazing hunni :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How exciting!! wishing you all the luck in the world xx

Hopinandprayin good luck in the 2ww :) 

How you feeling indichick? 

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Angie, 6 cycles !!!! that's amazing hunni :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How exciting!! wishing you all the luck in the world xx
> 
> Hopinandprayin good luck in the 2ww :)
> 
> How you feeling indichick?
> 
> Hello everyone else xx

Hi Donna, doing ok , I`m either 4 or 5 DPO not sure which, but think has missed the boat for this month!!:nope:

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Dancareoi I'm ok thanks, just getting on with it. Got my smiley on opk today and dh is at silverstone watching moto GP :dohh: Not back till tomorrow night. But we did manage to :sex: last night and hopefully we're still in with a shot tomorrow night too. Will have to phone the fertlity clinic on monday to let them know I got my lh surge so they can organise a scan for my trial run of frozen embryo transfer!!

Why do you think you missed the boat hun? didn't you :sex: in the run up to ov? xx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Hi Dancareoi I'm ok thanks, just getting on with it. Got my smiley on opk today and dh is at silverstone watching moto GP :dohh: Not back till tomorrow night. But we did manage to :sex: last night and hopefully we're still in with a shot tomorrow night too. Will have to phone the fertlity clinic on monday to let them know I got my lh surge so they can organise a scan for my trial run of frozen embryo transfer!!
> 
> Why do you think you missed the boat hun? didn't you :sex: in the run up to ov? xx

Well done on the smiley and dtd ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Hi Dancareoi I'm ok thanks, just getting on with it. Got my smiley on opk today and dh is at silverstone watching moto GP :dohh: Not back till tomorrow night. But we did manage to :sex: last night and hopefully we're still in with a shot tomorrow night too. Will have to phone the fertlity clinic on monday to let them know I got my lh surge so they can organise a scan for my trial run of frozen embryo transfer!!
> 
> Why do you think you missed the boat hun? didn't you :sex: in the run up to ov? xx

We were away last week and sharing room with kids we i got EWCM so no BD. Got back last sat night and got positive OPK but both too tired after a 12 hour journey from Euro Disney.

BD sunday night, but not sure of sperm quality as they had been sat there a while as no DTD for a while. :haha:BD monday am and monday pm, but as so close together there aren`t so many spermies around!! BD again Tues night. I thought I had OV tues but FF says monday. So although we DTD a few times I`m wandering if the sperm quality was good enough!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Just wandered over hear after searching for posts from one of my 'friends' over at the Over 35 TTC thread. Now I'm thinking maybe I should be in this thread, I turn 42 soon.


----------



## dancareoi

ByAnyMeans said:


> Just wandered over hear after searching for posts from one of my 'friends' over at the Over 35 TTC thread. Now I'm thinking maybe I should be in this thread, I turn 42 soon.

Welcome to our group - there are quite a few of us here all trying to get PG in our 40`s.

I am 40 with 3 kids already, trying for number 4 after a loss at 13 weeks in Jan from a surprise PG.

You are in the right place:thumbup:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Thank you dancareoi.

Do you (all the ladies here) think there is a difference between TTC after 40 after having had children, versus like me who never had children?

I have posted my situation on another thread, so sorry for the double post but makes it easier than searching:



ByAnyMeans said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Am checking in again, I guess I'm not doing so so much these days, then I have pages and pages of posts to get through and I feel bad for not being a part of things.
> 
> But to be honest, it's all getting to me. To those who don't know me, I've been through 3 IUIs and 2 IVFs, I turn 42 soon, and we've been trying naturally for the past few months after the March IVF.
> 
> I drink an awful-tasting TCM tea every morning and every evening, suffer somewhat painful acupuncture once a week, and this stuff is not super-expensive but not cheap either. Gave up my beloved tea, my one vice (due to the caffeine), take 10 pills of vitamins each day (I never did in the past) Vit C, Vit E, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Fish Oil, 3 DHEA 25mg tabs, 2 folic acid tabs.
> 
> The DHEA is beginning to wreak havoc on my face, pimples everywhere and I almost never got those before, and my hair is thinning. I'm on my 3rd month of that treatment. From all I've read it takes 3-6 months of this, I hope I can continue.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a TWW and find myself not even really expecting anything to happen - not a loss of hope, but a lack of it. Babies and pregnant women are everywhere and I can't avoid them and DH tries to distract me every time we're around them but he can't really.  I get emotional sometimes and he' usually there to help.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry for the rant but I feel I can do this here and I just need to somewhere. I don't want to mess up the otherwise positive vibe as good things seem to be happening with the good ladies here.
> 
> It's really nice to be reading some of the success stories here like Crystal, Grey Eyes and Ali and Jess, and I'm sure I'm missing some. Have not seen a post from Marathongirl in awhile. There are new ladies here and I'm still catching up on their situations, so my apologies up front. Good luck tiatammy and AngelSerenity. I haven't heard from Crystal in a while so will reach out to her. Shannon/Georgia Belle, you may want to look into the Paleo diet, it claims to really help with PCOS - if interested I can post links on it.
> 
> Ok back to bed, it's 4:30am here.....:sleep:
> 
> Alex
> 
> :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

ByAnyMeans said:


> Just wandered over hear after searching for posts from one of my 'friends' over at the Over 35 TTC thread. Now I'm thinking maybe I should be in this thread, I turn 42 soon.

Me 45 Still TTc for six years and ten losses ,welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Girls those of you that know me all know how long it has taken for us to fall pregnant and what ive been through my advice to you is to give up!, only dirnk bottled water and thats for you and hubby as tap water has so many suppliments that kill sperm or damage them and filters cannot destroy of irradicate them this was the biggest thing that we think has helped us and i wanted to let you all know , the only suppliment that i take is Folic acid one every day and thats it i actually gave up for three months got a part-time job so was busy doing that and completely forgot about trying and we just enjoyed each other and let the mood take us and now we are coming up for 5 weeks and so pleased but havent told anyone although i am now starting to swell out so may not be able to hide it for long lol and am a bit embarrassed as my baby was 18 on friday this week so i have no memories of what to expect and well i dont care what people think its my body i dont look 45 so am gonna enjoy this one . Good Luck to everyone and try the bottled water and see if it helps you xxx


----------



## dancareoi

ByAnyMeans said:


> Thank you dancareoi.
> 
> Do you (all the ladies here) think there is a difference between TTC after 40 after having had children, versus like me who never had children?
> 
> I have posted my situation on another thread, so sorry for the double post but makes it easier than searching:
> 
> 
> 
> ByAnyMeans said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Am checking in again, I guess I'm not doing so so much these days, then I have pages and pages of posts to get through and I feel bad for not being a part of things.
> 
> But to be honest, it's all getting to me. To those who don't know me, I've been through 3 IUIs and 2 IVFs, I turn 42 soon, and we've been trying naturally for the past few months after the March IVF.
> 
> I drink an awful-tasting TCM tea every morning and every evening, suffer somewhat painful acupuncture once a week, and this stuff is not super-expensive but not cheap either. Gave up my beloved tea, my one vice (due to the caffeine), take 10 pills of vitamins each day (I never did in the past) Vit C, Vit E, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Fish Oil, 3 DHEA 25mg tabs, 2 folic acid tabs.
> 
> The DHEA is beginning to wreak havoc on my face, pimples everywhere and I almost never got those before, and my hair is thinning. I'm on my 3rd month of that treatment. From all I've read it takes 3-6 months of this, I hope I can continue.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a TWW and find myself not even really expecting anything to happen - not a loss of hope, but a lack of it. Babies and pregnant women are everywhere and I can't avoid them and DH tries to distract me every time we're around them but he can't really. I get emotional sometimes and he' usually there to help.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry for the rant but I feel I can do this here and I just need to somewhere. I don't want to mess up the otherwise positive vibe as good things seem to be happening with the good ladies here.
> 
> It's really nice to be reading some of the success stories here like Crystal, Grey Eyes and Ali and Jess, and I'm sure I'm missing some. Have not seen a post from Marathongirl in awhile. There are new ladies here and I'm still catching up on their situations, so my apologies up front. Good luck tiatammy and AngelSerenity. I haven't heard from Crystal in a while so will reach out to her. Shannon/Georgia Belle, you may want to look into the Paleo diet, it claims to really help with PCOS - if interested I can post links on it.
> 
> Ok back to bed, it's 4:30am here.....:sleep:
> 
> Alex
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi, i don`t know if medically there is a difference, but personally i don`t see why there should be.

i was 30 when i had my first and now have DS 10, DD 7 and DS 2 (when i was nearly 39)

i thought leaving a big gap between the last 2 would make a difference, but it didn`t!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> Girls those of you that know me all know how long it has taken for us to fall pregnant and what ive been through my advice to you is to give up!, only dirnk bottled water and thats for you and hubby as tap water has so many suppliments that kill sperm or damage them and filters cannot destroy of irradicate them this was the biggest thing that we think has helped us and i wanted to let you all know , the only suppliment that i take is Folic acid one every day and thats it i actually gave up for three months got a part-time job so was busy doing that and completely forgot about trying and we just enjoyed each other and let the mood take us and now we are coming up for 5 weeks and so pleased but havent told anyone although i am now starting to swell out so may not be able to hide it for long lol and am a bit embarrassed as my baby was 18 on friday this week so i have no memories of what to expect and well i dont care what people think its my body i dont look 45 so am gonna enjoy this one . Good Luck to everyone and try the bottled water and see if it helps you xxx

Good luck huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Dancareoi sounds like you :sex: just at the right time hunni. Good luck in the 2ww........ x

Byanymeans welcome to this thread. So sorry you're having trouble getting pg. I think the only difference between ladies who have already got children versus those that are ttc their first is that we know we can go full term with a baby, so functionally we know our bodies CAN do it. BUT we could actually both be in the same situation now. Your body probably can do it but just needs a good egg, same as mine. Have you had any testing? I see you've had ivf so presume they tested you for lots of things first. Looks like you've also got egg quality issues which is natural at our age. BUT that doesn't mean it cant happen, so dont give up. I was reading someones blog last night. Must have been reading her story for 2hrs!! She was only 36, had 3ivf's, all unsuccessful, then the 4th ivf, she had the embryos tested and there was only one chromosomally normal one. The other 6 were all abnormal with differing chromosome deficiencies. So they put the one embryo back and she had a healthy baby boy. So out of around 28 embryos there was one good one, so it's just a case of finding the golden egg!! Alternatively there is the donor egg option, which I am considering. Only 20% of the baby comes from the donor mum, the rest is from dh and your own blood and proteins and without you, wouldn't be a baby at all. It's all such a rollercoaster but there is some hope out there so please dont give up :) x

indichick glad you're doing well x

Desperado I dont know how you've stayed sane with 10 losses. I've been going out of my mind with 5! Oh my i've got a long way to go. Hugs xx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Dancareoi sounds like you :sex: just at the right time hunni. Good luck in the 2ww........ x
> 
> Byanymeans welcome to this thread. So sorry you're having trouble getting pg. I think the only difference between ladies who have already got children versus those that are ttc their first is that we know we can go full term with a baby, so functionally we know our bodies CAN do it. BUT we could actually both be in the same situation now. Your body probably can do it but just needs a good egg, same as mine. Have you had any testing? I see you've had ivf so presume they tested you for lots of things first. Looks like you've also got egg quality issues which is natural at our age. BUT that doesn't mean it cant happen, so dont give up. I was reading someones blog last night. Must have been reading her story for 2hrs!! She was only 36, had 3ivf's, all unsuccessful, then the 4th ivf, she had the embryos tested and there was only one chromosomally normal one. The other 6 were all abnormal with differing chromosome deficiencies. So they put the one embryo back and she had a healthy baby boy. So out of around 28 embryos there was one good one, so it's just a case of finding the golden egg!! Alternatively there is the donor egg option, which I am considering. Only 20% of the baby comes from the donor mum, the rest is from dh and your own blood and proteins and without you, wouldn't be a baby at all. It's all such a rollercoaster but there is some hope out there so please dont give up :) x
> 
> indichick glad you're doing well x
> 
> Desperado I dont know how you've stayed sane with 10 losses. I've been going out of my mind with 5! Oh my i've got a long way to go. Hugs xx

I guess Donna I just keep thinking the next baby will be my rainbow and believe me I am not sane :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fiona41

Hi!

I'm nearly 42 and ttc baby no.2. I had DS at age 40, and have been ttc since he was 3 months old, had an early loss last June and no luck since. We've just started treatment at a fertility centre. We had tests done again and the results were a bit mixed. Last time (2.5 years ago) I had one tube blocked by a fibroid :cry: amh nearly 13:thumbup: and hubby's motility was crap :cry:. This time both tubes are open :thumbup:, hubby apparently has supersperm :thumbup:, but my amh has dropped to 3.3! :cry: So the official diagnosis was old eggs :cry:. Suprisingly, the FS has decided we should do Femara, trigger shot and :sex:. Was really thinking he would suggest IVF. I'm not feeling too hopeful, so have come on here to try to improve my PMA.

Has anyone here tried Femara and did you have any side effects?


----------



## Jax41

:hi: sorry I've been AWOL :blush: (Despie's going to smack my :wacko::haha:)

Fiona, welcome, PMA comes and goes here but you'll never feel alone with all of us on the same treadmill each cycle. Hope your stay here is a short one :flower:

Deco, nice to see you! :hugs: Glad your new acupuncturist sounds more like 'the real McCoy' :haha: and that DP is off to see him too, good luck!! DH's SA came back and morphology is also low for him, Dr wants him to redo it to check it's not an 'off day' and until this is done still won't refer me :nope: onwards and upwards :flower:

Byanymeans, wow you've had a massive journey already, can't imagine having to sink the horrible herbal tea every morning that truly is dedication to the cause. As for is it different TTC#1 to say TTC#3 :shrug: I have to admit when I first started TTC (and like you I'm also TTC my first, DH has 3 from his first time round) I did use to think that those already with children had no right to feel as I did having none but having got to know these lovely ladies that do already have them their feelings for #2, #3 #4 or #5th are absolutely no different whatsoever to my own, they have this feeling that their 'family' is incomplete too. So all I can really say in answer to your question is we are all in the same boat together :hugs::hugs:

Inkdchick!! So happy for you lady, marvellous news :thumbup:

Angile, great news, am certain you're gonna have your :baby: soon! :flower:

Donna, Dancareoi, MrsP (not forgetting you lady! :hugs:) everyone, big hugs xXx :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I love you ,xxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

:blush: :haha:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> :hi: sorry I've been AWOL :blush: (Despie's going to smack my :wacko::haha:)
> 
> Fiona, welcome, PMA comes and goes here but you'll never feel alone with all of us on the same treadmill each cycle. Hope your stay here is a short one :flower:
> 
> Deco, nice to see you! :hugs: Glad your new acupuncturist sounds more like 'the real McCoy' :haha: and that DP is off to see him too, good luck!! DH's SA came back and morphology is also low for him, Dr wants him to redo it to check it's not an 'off day' and until this is done still won't refer me :nope: onwards and upwards :flower:
> 
> Byanymeans, wow you've had a massive journey already, can't imagine having to sink the horrible herbal tea every morning that truly is dedication to the cause. As for is it different TTC#1 to say TTC#3 :shrug: I have to admit when I first started TTC (and like you I'm also TTC my first, DH has 3 from his first time round) I did use to think that those already with children had no right to feel as I did having none but having got to know these lovely ladies that do already have them their feelings for #2, #3 #4 or #5th are absolutely no different whatsoever to my own, they have this feeling that their 'family' is incomplete too. So all I can really say in answer to your question is we are all in the same boat together :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Inkdchick!! So happy for you lady, marvellous news :thumbup:
> 
> Angile, great news, am certain you're gonna have your :baby: soon! :flower:
> 
> Donna, Dancareoi, MrsP (not forgetting you lady! :hugs:) everyone, big hugs xXx :hugs:

hi jax xx what a lovely way to put it i used to feel ashamed to be ttc when i already have children i have had quite a bit of verbal abuse on other sites saying i dont know how they feel but its just as heartbreaking for me every month af arrives i really hope you get your well deserved bfp soon :hugs: xx


----------



## alin3boys

jax ty for your post was nice for someone to say we are all in the same boat even though some of us may have children already,i have 5 boys and didn't feel my family was complete as i so want a girl although i love my boys dearly and wouldn't change them for the world and i do feel guilty for wanting a girl,im just hoping my eggies aren't to old and worry about going to drs and asking for help partly because of my age and partly because i have 5 children aready and they will think im mad,my midwife from last pregnancy basicalily said to me no more children now you have a lovely family,lol


----------



## Jax41

Despie, MrsP and Ali :hugs: Don't ever feel bad for the desire to have more children, in fact I feel bad feeling as I did! Now I realise that truly we are no different, the yearning and need for children doesn't lessen because you already have them it's the same for all of us. In fact maybe it's worse for you, after all you know what it's like whereas I have absolutely no idea :wacko::shrug:

MrsP, I wish I could ease your heartache truly I do. I know it's hard and as you know I fall off the wagon regularly but please keep trying until mother nature tells you otherwise, I'm here with you :hugs:

Ali, it's your decision, your body, your life and not for them to decide. I'm only wishing pink for you!!! :pink::dust:


----------



## soontobmrsm

:wohoo: Hey Inkdchick...... super news ....good luck and happy bump days ahead..

I am Confused.... ov day should be 20/21 June but cbopk had smiley on saturday and sunday and again today??????????????? ewcm also over the weekend so just :sex: all weekend ....everything crossed....x


----------



## dancareoi

Hey all,

I don`t think ot matters how many children you have or don`t have, it doesn`t change the way we feel about wanting more.

When I was PG in Jan, before my loss, i was chatting to a lady at the hospital and she was expecting her 8th!!!!

There is a family at my kids` school who have 5 girls (she lost a little boy in the middle at 8 months) she is now PG again, so I am guessing they are hoping for a boy this time.

Was also chatting to a mom at school today, she was 41 when she had her 4th.

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone.


----------



## alin3boys

i had my 5th at 40,will be 42 in july and ttc my 6th


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Despie, MrsP and Ali :hugs: Don't ever feel bad for the desire to have more children, in fact I feel bad feeling as I did! Now I realise that truly we are no different, the yearning and need for children doesn't lessen because you already have them it's the same for all of us. In fact maybe it's worse for you, after all you know what it's like whereas I have absolutely no idea :wacko::shrug:
> 
> MrsP, I wish I could ease your heartache truly I do. I know it's hard and as you know I fall off the wagon regularly but please keep trying until mother nature tells you otherwise, I'm here with you :hugs:
> 
> Ali, it's your decision, your body, your life and not for them to decide. I'm only wishing pink for you!!! :pink::dust:

Jax ,I love you for saying that but it won't get you off your slouching ,:) get tht journal updated lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I am 42 as of April and trying for #2. I am modifying my diet, taking acupuncture 2x a week and hopeful that this Summer will be good to me!!

D~


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
Glad to see more 40+ joining in. Hope everyone is doing good. 1 more week and we move into hotel for 4 day a then we head to our new home in AR.


----------



## Butterfly67

I think ttc #1 or if you already have kids is quite an emotive subject. I felt like Jax at the start in that I didn't think that those with kids had the right to say that their want was the same. Don't take this the wrong way but I have only changed my view a bit. I acknowledge and know that the WANT is the same for anyone wanting to have a child but the situation is entirely different in another way which adds an element of pressure - those who have kids do not lie in bed thinking that they will never be a grandparent, never experience their kid's first day at school, never smell that baby smell, experience a child saying 'I love you Mum' or never baking cakes or taking their kid to football practice etc etc. So, although we are all searching for the same thing with the same need, if we fail, the outcome is totally different :hugs::hugs::hugs:

inkd, glad you are doing well. Interesting about the bottled water.


----------



## never2late70

Here's an update..

I just received my protocol checklist
BCP 7/08-7/31
200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
Me 8/16-8/21
Egg retrieval 8/16 (est)
Egg transfer 8/21 (Est)
Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
Crinone 8/20-8/31
PIO 8/16-8/31
81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31 

I am sooo excited. 

Prayers and Blessings, 

~Angie


----------



## Butterfly67

never2late70 said:


> Here's an update..
> 
> I just received my protocol checklist
> BCP 7/08-7/31
> 200IU of Follistem and 75IU of Menopur 8/5-/14
> Doxycycline 100mg for my hubby am and pm days 8/9-8/15
> Me 8/16-8/21
> Egg retrieval 8/16 (est)
> Egg transfer 8/21 (Est)
> Prednisone 10mg 8/16-8/20
> Crinone 8/20-8/31
> PIO 8/16-8/31
> 81mg aspirin 8/21-8/31
> 
> I am sooo excited.
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> 
> ~Angie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> I think ttc #1 or if you already have kids is quite an emotive subject. I felt like Jax at the start in that I didn't think that those with kids had the right to say that their want was the same. Don't take this the wrong way but I have only changed my view a bit. I acknowledge and know that the WANT is the same for anyone wanting to have a child but the situation is entirely different in another way which adds an element of pressure - those who have kids do not lie in bed thinking that they will never be a grandparent, never experience their kid's first day at school, never smell that baby smell, experience a child saying 'I love you Mum' or never baking cakes or taking their kid to football practice etc etc. So, although we are all searching for the same thing with the same need, if we fail, the outcome is totally different :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> inkd, glad you are doing well. Interesting about the bottled water.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ahh hope that it comes true for you:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I think ttc #1 or if you already have kids is quite an emotive subject. I felt like Jax at the start in that I didn't think that those with kids had the right to say that their want was the same. Don't take this the wrong way but I have only changed my view a bit. I acknowledge and know that the WANT is the same for anyone wanting to have a child but the situation is entirely different in another way which adds an element of pressure - those who have kids do not lie in bed thinking that they will never be a grandparent, never experience their kid's first day at school, never smell that baby smell, experience a child saying 'I love you Mum' or never baking cakes or taking their kid to football practice etc etc. So, although we are all searching for the same thing with the same need, if we fail, the outcome is totally different :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> inkd, glad you are doing well. Interesting about the bottled water.

I hope with all my heart u get all of these ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Butterfly67 said:


> I think ttc #1 or if you already have kids is quite an emotive subject. I felt like Jax at the start in that I didn't think that those with kids had the right to say that their want was the same. Don't take this the wrong way but I have only changed my view a bit. I acknowledge and know that the WANT is the same for anyone wanting to have a child but the situation is entirely different in another way which adds an element of pressure - those who have kids do not lie in bed thinking that they will never be a grandparent, never experience their kid's first day at school, never smell that baby smell, experience a child saying 'I love you Mum' or never baking cakes or taking their kid to football practice etc etc. So, although we are all searching for the same thing with the same need, if we fail, the outcome is totally different :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> inkd, glad you are doing well. Interesting about the bottled water.

Hi, I never thought of it like that - really hoping you get everything you wish for.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, I didn't want to offend anyone because I truly know you want it as much if not more :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Butterfly67 said:



> Thanks ladies, I didn't want to offend anyone because I truly know you want it as much if not more :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i was relating this story to my mom earlier. i have just returned from hospital to get the results from all these tests they have done.

Nothing wrong with me, i am prefectly healthy, think it`s just down to my age!

Anyway i was saying what you had said. Yes we all have the same longing and wish for a beautiful baby, but i am so thankful that I do already have 3 beautiful and clever children. (DS 10, DD 7 and DS 2)

I really, really hope you succeed.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Butterfly I do understand what you're saying and I truly hope you can experience all that I have been blessed with :hugs:

Never2late congrats on getting your protocol, all these things are one step closer.

I've just had my scan for trial run for my Frozen embryo transfer. I ovulated on my right side, which I thought I had as felt it that side. But my lining is so thin, only 5.1, they like it to be 8 I think and although its got a bit of time before implantation I cant see it happening. I wonder if that's why I lost 3 of my babies, the ones that mc'd really early. maybe they couldn't implant properly. I'm waiting for a call back from the fertility nurse. Might get to acupuncture thursday to see if they can help. 

Love to all xx


----------



## Madeline

hi butterfly

i hope you don't mind me chiming in, i am in your situation TT#1. I do agree that the experience is qualitatively different in the sense that for those of us who have no children a whole dimension of life is simply not there as it is for those who already have a child. That is just a fact isn't it. This is the first time I have actually voiced that out loud to anyone, but in my quiet moments of anxiety I have thought all those things you mentioned. 

I stop myself thinking about it because I want to be in the moment while this is happening with every hope and expectation that anyone wanting to be a parent has when they decide they want to do it for the first time. I want to believe in that childlike way that this will happen even if it takes a little time I know that must sound silly but I admit it is how i feel...

Thanks for being so open about it Butterfly, I have the same childish hope and expectation for your success :hugs: 

baby dust to everyone :dust:


Madeline xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies you have overwhelmed me with your kindness :blush:

Madeline, I agree, I don't think I went into this expecting it not to happen either and I think that is the right way to be. I even think that if I can keep going that it will happen but it may just end up being the case that no :spermy: equals no :baby: :shrug:
I think we do put a lot of those thoughts into the back of our minds so that we do not torment ourselves :thumbup:

Donna, that is interesting about the lining and if that was affecting the embies sticking then hopefully they can do something about it to change the situation so that it doesn't happen again, so good news maybe? :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, Madeline, I wholeheartedly agree! I didn't go into this thinking it would never happen either, do any of us? :shrug: And yes if we can keep going it has to happen at some stage, surely!

Butterfly I also hear what you're saying, I guess I was thinking of the 'now' rather than the 'future', which I have a hunch what will be for me but I'm trying not to think about it.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

so the nurse has phoned. My lining is too thin and they wont do transfer next month. Instead i'll have trial month next month to build up lining. I've got progesterone test on monday, then on cd1 i'll start estrogen then go on to have progesterone and have scans pre and post progesterone. Relieved now that there's a plan :) 

Out of interest can I ask how long your af's last and have they changed since you got older. I always had 5 day af's and now they're only 2 days ever since my first mc, which was a natural one. My af's did improve when I did acupuncture so i'm going to try that again to see if it helps xx


----------



## Jax41

Donna, glad you've got a good plan in place :thumbup:

My AF's are 5/6 days, never been any different but then I've never preg for them to make a difference :shrug: Acupuncture will help the blood flow to the womb and so yea could make a real improvement - good luck hun :flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> Despie, MrsP and Ali :hugs: Don't ever feel bad for the desire to have more children, in fact I feel bad feeling as I did! Now I realise that truly we are no different, the yearning and need for children doesn't lessen because you already have them it's the same for all of us. In fact maybe it's worse for you, after all you know what it's like whereas I have absolutely no idea :wacko::shrug:
> 
> MrsP, I wish I could ease your heartache truly I do. I know it's hard and as you know I fall off the wagon regularly but please keep trying until mother nature tells you otherwise, I'm here with you :hugs:
> 
> Ali, it's your decision, your body, your life and not for them to decide. I'm only wishing pink for you!!! :pink::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Madeline

Jax - I think the important thing is to get a hold of the things we can change of which there are alot i.e. weight, immune system, nutrition, exercise, hormones, stress, these things are pivotal to success and they are within our control. I have my fingers crossed for you too with all my heart xxx

Donna - i just started acupuncture and while i totally hate it I definitely recommend it lol 

Madeline xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

Butterfly67 said:


> I think ttc #1 or if you already have kids is quite an emotive subject. I felt like Jax at the start in that I didn't think that those with kids had the right to say that their want was the same. Don't take this the wrong way but I have only changed my view a bit. I acknowledge and know that the WANT is the same for anyone wanting to have a child but the situation is entirely different in another way which adds an element of pressure - those who have kids do not lie in bed thinking that they will never be a grandparent, never experience their kid's first day at school, never smell that baby smell, experience a child saying 'I love you Mum' or never baking cakes or taking their kid to football practice etc etc. So, although we are all searching for the same thing with the same need, if we fail, the outcome is totally different :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> inkd, glad you are doing well. Interesting about the bottled water.

hi butterfly xx i also never thought of the things you said i really hope you do get to expirience motherhood has im sure you will soon:dust: xx


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> so the nurse has phoned. My lining is too thin and they wont do transfer next month. Instead i'll have trial month next month to build up lining. I've got progesterone test on monday, then on cd1 i'll start estrogen then go on to have progesterone and have scans pre and post progesterone. Relieved now that there's a plan :)
> 
> Out of interest can I ask how long your af's last and have they changed since you got older. I always had 5 day af's and now they're only 2 days ever since my first mc, which was a natural one. My af's did improve when I did acupuncture so i'm going to try that again to see if it helps xx

I don't know for sure but I read somewhere that. Agnus castus helps build up the lining. I used it after my first MC to regulate my lining and period. Might read up on it?:flower:


----------



## mrsp1969

Garnet said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> so the nurse has phoned. My lining is too thin and they wont do transfer next month. Instead i'll have trial month next month to build up lining. I've got progesterone test on monday, then on cd1 i'll start estrogen then go on to have progesterone and have scans pre and post progesterone. Relieved now that there's a plan :)
> 
> Out of interest can I ask how long your af's last and have they changed since you got older. I always had 5 day af's and now they're only 2 days ever since my first mc, which was a natural one. My af's did improve when I did acupuncture so i'm going to try that again to see if it helps xx
> 
> I don't know for sure but I read somewhere that. Agnus castus helps build up the lining. I used it after my first MC to regulate my lining and period. Might read up on it?:flower:Click to expand...

i tried ac it made me bleed constantly for 16 days xx


----------



## inkdchick

:( had a lot of bad cramping last night cervix has dropped a bit more and my nipples are not so sore anymore boobs are now hurting at top f my chest and sides so tested this morning and - neg ! , so am going to have to see if period now follows with an angel to add to the rest im going awol for a while til i know whats happening and then i will let you know x


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> :( had a lot of bad cramping last night cervix has dropped a bit more and my nipples are not so sore anymore boobs are now hurting at top f my chest and sides so tested this morning and - neg ! , so am going to have to see if period now follows with an angel to add to the rest im going awol for a while til i know whats happening and then i will let you know x

I will be thinking and praying for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

inkdchick said:


> :( had a lot of bad cramping last night cervix has dropped a bit more and my nipples are not so sore anymore boobs are now hurting at top f my chest and sides so tested this morning and - neg ! , so am going to have to see if period now follows with an angel to add to the rest im going awol for a while til i know whats happening and then i will let you know x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

so so sorry indichick :hugs: xx


----------



## soontobmrsm

:hugs:my thoughts and prayers are with you Inkdchick


----------



## Jax41

Inkd :hugs::hugs::hugs: Blimey this is so unfair on you :growlmad:


----------



## alin3boys

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:inkdchick


----------



## Butterfly67

Thinking of you inkd :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: inkdchick


----------



## never2late70

Thinking about you Ink'd :hugs:


----------



## Deco

Hugs Inkd. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## soontobmrsm

ots and lots going on ladies.... good luck to all those hoping and praying waiting and wanting.... Its good to know that we all have the same feelings thoughts and dreams and also good that we have a place in which to express without judgement.....
:dust:l


----------



## mrsp1969

:hugs: thoughts are with you inkd xx


----------



## Jax41

:hi: MrsP, hows the shag schedule going?? :winkwink:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> :hi: MrsP, hows the shag schedule going?? :winkwink:

hi jax lmao xxx he still has a bad back managed twice i have not got a clue whether ive ovulated or not but i do have some pain today so i will buy him some cans today has he gets really randy after a drink very sneeky how are you doing hope all is well xx


----------



## Donna210369

sounds like a plan Mrsp!!!! 

I've just been on my other group, it's a lot smaller, mostly uk ladies and i've just seen a 50yr old 51yr old and 52 yr old on there!!! All pg!! I've just asked them if there are from there own eggs or donor eggs so will wait and see what they say. Hope I didn't offend them :dohh: 

I had acupuncture yesterday and they want me to stop ttc for 6 months!! yeah right! I do understand what they're saying, I need time to heal but I dont have 6 months to wait with my old eggies. So felt a bit depressed after that. But have brought something for uterine lining, its a liquid iron, so will see what that does and just started taking 600mg of coq 10 today too. My dh now thinks i'm officially crazy! I think he may be right x


----------



## Minmin76

Donna210369 said:


> sounds like a plan Mrsp!!!!
> 
> I've just been on my other group, it's a lot smaller, mostly uk ladies and i've just seen a 50yr old 51yr old and 52 yr old on there!!! All pg!! I've just asked them if there are from there own eggs or donor eggs so will wait and see what they say. Hope I didn't offend them :dohh:
> 
> I had acupuncture yesterday and they want me to stop ttc for 6 months!! yeah right! I do understand what they're saying, I need time to heal but I dont have 6 months to wait with my old eggies. So felt a bit depressed after that. But have brought something for uterine lining, its a liquid iron, so will see what that does and just started taking 600mg of coq 10 today too. My dh now thinks i'm officially crazy! I think he may be right x

Wow 52!! I think we would all want to know if they were their own eggs or not - if they are, we can kick back and relax a bit!! 

Did you buy the iron from Boots? I had a transfusion in July last year after a loss and I bought some liquid iron called Vitabiotics Feroglobion B12 Liquid Iron. Its quite good stuff but I didnt know it could help the lining? I didn't finish the bottle and havent taken it for months and months :nope: Wish I had now!!

xxx


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Nice one MrsP sometimes we just have to be sneaky :winkwink: it's all in a good cause! :haha:

Bloody hell Donna, 6 months is a long time! :shock:

AFM - AF (like my BFP) is avoiding me. No chance of being preg, no shags last cycle. Come out, come out wherever you are :growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> sounds like a plan Mrsp!!!!
> 
> I've just been on my other group, it's a lot smaller, mostly uk ladies and i've just seen a 50yr old 51yr old and 52 yr old on there!!! All pg!! I've just asked them if there are from there own eggs or donor eggs so will wait and see what they say. Hope I didn't offend them :dohh:
> 
> I had acupuncture yesterday and they want me to stop ttc for 6 months!! yeah right! I do understand what they're saying, I need time to heal but I dont have 6 months to wait with my old eggies. So felt a bit depressed after that. But have brought something for uterine lining, its a liquid iron, so will see what that does and just started taking 600mg of coq 10 today too. My dh now thinks i'm officially crazy! I think he may be right x

Wow 6 months is a long time. He could not find something to strengthen your lining? Wow that would be interesting to find out about those ladies in their 50s. I've been on q10 and DHEA.


----------



## Donna210369

I got the liquid iron from amazon. i think its' called floradix, so will start it next cycle on cd 1 if it arrives by then. 

No acupuncture just given me their normal fertility tea to increase my kidney and spleen yang deficiency. I think when those things are improved it increases blood flow to the uterus which then automatically thickens it.

Garnet what dose of coq10 are you taking? I'm too scared to take DHEA due to its side effects. How r u getting on with it x


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> I got the liquid iron from amazon. i think its' called floradix, so will start it next cycle on cd 1 if it arrives by then.
> 
> No acupuncture just given me their normal fertility tea to increase my kidney and spleen yang deficiency. I think when those things are improved it increases blood flow to the uterus which then automatically thickens it.
> 
> Garnet what dose of coq10 are you taking? I'm too scared to take DHEA due to its side effects. How r u getting on with it x

I'm taking 300 mg of Q10 and 25mg of DHEA. I can't take more cause it affects my moods..


----------



## soontobmrsm

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:soooooo tired this morning! I think I need some solid sunshine and lots of relaxxxxxing.... having work done in the house is a bloody nightmare, never knowing what I am going home to at the end of the night, last night I went home to a lovely new ceiling in the lounge and plaster every where including the dog.... scrubber is my new name I think...grump, grump, grump


----------



## dancareoi

soontobmrsm said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:soooooo tired this morning! I think I need some solid sunshine and lots of relaxxxxxing.... having work done in the house is a bloody nightmare, never knowing what I am going home to at the end of the night, last night I went home to a lovely new ceiling in the lounge and plaster every where including the dog.... scrubber is my new name I think...grump, grump, grump

Hope things were better today when you got home and the dog has cleaned up ok!!!:haha:


----------



## soontobmrsm

:nope: 8 days until testing and already I know AF is on her way .... so bloody depressing... I give up!


----------



## dancareoi

soontobmrsm said:


> :nope: 8 days until testing and already I know AF is on her way .... so bloody depressing... I give up!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

soontobmrsm said:


> :nope: 8 days until testing and already I know AF is on her way .... so bloody depressing... I give up!

:hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

soontobmrsm said:


> :nope: 8 days until testing and already I know AF is on her way .... so bloody depressing... I give up!

:hugs: im with you me too its a early 1 for me xx


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Apologies up front for the double post, I've been in the over 36 thread but think here may be more appropriate, and I am just used to posting there first. But I'm keen to hear feedback from this thread, if that's ok.

I wanted to ask about my AF - this time, was only one day and tiny, the time before was 2 days and just spotting, whereas usually heavy for 2-3 days. I turn 42 soon, am very worried this is the beginning of the Big M. Why am I so light? Last IVF was in March, surely I've recovered since then.

Meanwhile, am getting ready for the next cycle, starting next week. We're traveling soon and will be hard to BD while away (it's not all fun travel, DH needs to get back home, I need to get back home to my mother who will have an operation). But we really don't want to miss any TTC opportunities.

I just pray my light flow is not the end of it all.

Alex


----------



## alin3boys

I spoke to my mum about Menopause other Day as my cycles have got shorter,she said her became shorter cycles and then would miss for a few months then start again but she was heavy when going through menopause not light,have you done a test


----------



## meme666666

Hi, I'm hoping to try very soon, find out 2nd july 2012 if it's going to be possible!


----------



## Desperado167

meme666666 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to try very soon, find out 2nd july 2012 if it's going to be possible!

Good luck ,I am just starting to lose all hope ,just turned 45,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

ByAnyMeans said:


> Apologies up front for the double post, I've been in the over 36 thread but think here may be more appropriate, and I am just used to posting there first. But I'm keen to hear feedback from this thread, if that's ok.
> 
> I wanted to ask about my AF - this time, was only one day and tiny, the time before was 2 days and just spotting, whereas usually heavy for 2-3 days. I turn 42 soon, am very worried this is the beginning of the Big M. Why am I so light? Last IVF was in March, surely I've recovered since then.
> 
> Meanwhile, am getting ready for the next cycle, starting next week. We're traveling soon and will be hard to BD while away (it's not all fun travel, DH needs to get back home, I need to get back home to my mother who will have an operation). But we really don't want to miss any TTC opportunities.
> 
> I just pray my light flow is not the end of it all.
> 
> Alex

Hi sweetheart ,hope af settles down and gets back to normal ,are you taking any meds that would effect it ?could you maybe have a blood test to rule out the big m ?good luck on your shagging :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SunflowerMama

ByAnyMeans said:


> Apologies up front for the double post, I've been in the over 36 thread but think here may be more appropriate, and I am just used to posting there first. But I'm keen to hear feedback from this thread, if that's ok.
> 
> I wanted to ask about my AF - this time, was only one day and tiny, the time before was 2 days and just spotting, whereas usually heavy for 2-3 days. I turn 42 soon, am very worried this is the beginning of the Big M. Why am I so light? Last IVF was in March, surely I've recovered since then.
> 
> Meanwhile, am getting ready for the next cycle, starting next week. We're traveling soon and will be hard to BD while away (it's not all fun travel, DH needs to get back home, I need to get back home to my mother who will have an operation). But we really don't want to miss any TTC opportunities.
> 
> I just pray my light flow is not the end of it all.
> 
> Alex

Could it be that you have not been ovulating and it's only the uterine lining coming out as your period. Have been reading that when its just little brownish bleeding and not red then it has been an anovulatory cycle. Please ask about this to your ob/gyn if you can.
Wish you all the best and lots of baby dust!


----------



## never2late70

meme666666 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to try very soon, find out 2nd july 2012 if it's going to be possible!

:hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Desperado167 said:


> meme666666 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm hoping to try very soon, find out 2nd july 2012 if it's going to be possible!
> 
> Good luck ,I am just starting to lose all hope ,just turned 45,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: me too desperado i have given up i keep thinking about mylife at the moment and wonder do i really want another baby now i think all the bfn over the last 2 years have taken it out of me xx:cry:


----------



## willowbrook

Hi I'm 44 ttc baby number 6. I am currently on cd18. My cycles are generally short, usually between 22 and 26 days. I have been married for 2 years and my husband has no children, this is my third marriage, and would love to make him a daddy, although he is great with my daughter. I feel so lucky to already have children, but I love being pregnant and miss having little ones around. Hope you don't mind me joining in, never joined anything like this before but can't talk to my family or friends as no one else knows we are trying


----------



## samantha kent

I am 42 and ttc. I had a tubal reversal this past April.


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meme666666 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm hoping to try very soon, find out 2nd july 2012 if it's going to be possible!
> 
> Good luck ,I am just starting to lose all hope ,just turned 45,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: me too desperado i have given up i keep thinking about mylife at the moment and wonder do i really want another baby now i think all the bfn over the last 2 years have taken it out of me xx:cry:Click to expand...

Same here sweetheart I don't even know if i can take anymore disappointment ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

willowbrook said:


> Hi I'm 44 ttc baby number 6. I am currently on cd18. My cycles are generally short, usually between 22 and 26 days. I have been married for 2 years and my husband has no children, this is my third marriage, and would love to make him a daddy, although he is great with my daughter. I feel so lucky to already have children, but I love being pregnant and miss having little ones around. Hope you don't mind me joining in, never joined anything like this before but can't talk to my family or friends as no one else knows we are trying

Hi lovely to meet you ,we really need some new ladies over here to help lift our spirits ,good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

samantha kent said:


> I am 42 and ttc. I had a tubal reversal this past April.

Good luck Samantha ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Willowbrook and Samantha Kent. Nice to meet you :flower: Looking forward to getting to know you better in the madness of the TTC world, don't be absent for too long! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

willowbrook and samantha kent, welcome to our world!!!!!

I am 40 TTC number 4 after loss in Jan.


----------



## never2late70

Welcome new lovely's :hi:

My name is Angie and I am TTC #4 after a 22 year break. I an 41 :thumbup:


----------



## alin3boys

Welcome to the newbies,I'm Ali,41 (42 in 24 days) and ttc no 6, we have 5 boys

Willow I only have short cycles to 24-25 days,have yours always been short mine used to be 28-32 but changed in last 7 months


----------



## willowbrook

Thanks all for a warm welcome.

Allin3boys, my cycles started off short, became regular 28 days after being on the pill, but became short again about 15 years ago, when I was trying to conceive my 4th, and have remained that way. Occasionally they have stretched to 28, giving me false hope a little one is on it's way. Looking like this is going to be another short one as I'm on cd21 and already feeling like :witch: is on her way!


----------



## soontobmrsm

willowbrook said:


> Hi I'm 44 ttc baby number 6. I am currently on cd18. My cycles are generally short, usually between 22 and 26 days. I have been married for 2 years and my husband has no children, this is my third marriage, and would love to make him a daddy, although he is great with my daughter. I feel so lucky to already have children, but I love being pregnant and miss having little ones around. Hope you don't mind me joining in, never joined anything like this before but can't talk to my family or friends as no one else knows we are trying

Welcome...x
I am also ttc no6 .... new partner with no children so we are very excited but it is taking a while....x Good luck to you...:flower:


----------



## willowbrook

Thank you soon. Good luck to you too. How long have you been trying?


----------



## Minmin76

willowbrook said:


> Hi I'm 44 ttc baby number 6. I am currently on cd18. My cycles are generally short, usually between 22 and 26 days. I have been married for 2 years and my husband has no children, this is my third marriage, and would love to make him a daddy, although he is great with my daughter. I feel so lucky to already have children, but I love being pregnant and miss having little ones around. Hope you don't mind me joining in, never joined anything like this before but can't talk to my family or friends as no one else knows we are trying

Hi and Welcome Willowbrook

I am too 44 and TTC No 6! I don't discuss it with friends and family either as I feel they think that I should quit now as I have 5 already but - I AM NOT READY TO!!! I have been TTC No 6 since November 2010 with 4 losses on the way. I have had all the usual tests that came back fine like a lot of ladies on here but still no luck at the moment. 

Good luck to you on your journey xx


----------



## alin3boys

I don't discuss with my family either,i have enough with the remarks when they find out im pg without putting up with remarks while trying as well,(my mum has dissaproved since bieng pg with baby no 3 which i lost,so i just don't say anything untill im 20 weeks and have no choice lol)


----------



## willowbrook

Thanks Minmim. It's good to know I'm not the only one out there. I know my family wouldn't approve if they knew I was trying again and I think my sons would be horrified. My eldest is 25 soon and I can't believe where the time has gone. My boys are all over 18 now and I only have my daughter left at home and she keeps asking for a baby brother or sister (if only)

Good luck to all the ladies on here


----------



## never2late70

willowbrook said:


> Thanks Minmim. It's good to know I'm not the only one out there. I know my family wouldn't approve if they knew I was trying again and I think my sons would be horrified. My eldest is 25 soon and I can't believe where the time has gone. My boys are all over 18 now and I only have my daughter left at home and she keeps asking for a baby brother or sister (if only)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies on here

We aren't discussing our adventure with anyone either. More so because I don't want people to feel sorry for me if God forbid it doesn't happen. I have a good feeling that it will though :) 

Keep the faith!


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Thank you Sunflower, I mentioned this to the new doc, just went today. To be honest, I'm not sure if it is or not.

I will post that separately.



SunflowerMama said:


> ByAnyMeans said:
> 
> 
> Apologies up front for the double post, I've been in the over 36 thread but think here may be more appropriate, and I am just used to posting there first. But I'm keen to hear feedback from this thread, if that's ok.
> 
> I wanted to ask about my AF - this time, was only one day and tiny, the time before was 2 days and just spotting, whereas usually heavy for 2-3 days. I turn 42 soon, am very worried this is the beginning of the Big M. Why am I so light? Last IVF was in March, surely I've recovered since then.
> 
> Meanwhile, am getting ready for the next cycle, starting next week. We're traveling soon and will be hard to BD while away (it's not all fun travel, DH needs to get back home, I need to get back home to my mother who will have an operation). But we really don't want to miss any TTC opportunities.
> 
> I just pray my light flow is not the end of it all.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Could it be that you have not been ovulating and it's only the uterine lining coming out as your period. Have been reading that when its just little brownish bleeding and not red then it has been an anovulatory cycle. Please ask about this to your ob/gyn if you can.
> Wish you all the best and lots of baby dust!Click to expand...


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Ok here's my post, it's on the other thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...4-ltttc-thread-everyone-358.html#post19378681

It's about my new treatment, HGH (Human Growth Hormone) and Metformin, which is used to treat my PCO condition, which I only learned today that I have. 

Here is some info on PCO vs. PCOS: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/159876-pco-pcos-whats-difference.html 

...and here I thought my fertility education was nearly complete....


----------



## mrsp1969

hi and welcome willow and samantha xx hi every1 else hope all is ok afm well i thought af was coming a few days ago but the cramping went thinking about it my boobs have not hurt at all this cycle which is a sign of ovulation for me i think i have had another anulvatory cycle hope its not 92 days like the last 1 xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> :hi: Willowbrook and Samantha Kent. Nice to meet you :flower: Looking forward to getting to know you better in the madness of the TTC world, don't be absent for too long! :thumbup::hugs:

hi jax hope you are well xx


----------



## mrsp1969

willowbrook said:


> Thanks Minmim. It's good to know I'm not the only one out there. I know my family wouldn't approve if they knew I was trying again and I think my sons would be horrified. My eldest is 25 soon and I can't believe where the time has gone. My boys are all over 18 now and I only have my daughter left at home and she keeps asking for a baby brother or sister (if only)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies on here

hi willow im the same my eldest daughter is 24 and my middle son 20 they would also be horrified to think that sum1 my age has sex lol:haha: when i had my youngest joe whos 9 my daughter would not go anywhere with me she was so embarressed but dotes on him now x


----------



## Minmin76

alin3boys said:


> I don't discuss with my family either,i have enough with the remarks when they find out im pg without putting up with remarks while trying as well,(my mum has dissaproved since bieng pg with baby no 3 which i lost,so i just don't say anything untill im 20 weeks and have no choice lol)

Lol. I know what you mean! I was 40 and didn't tell my Mum until I was 17 weeks cos I knew she would be a bit cross but mostly worried. She's passed away now sadly but if she is looking down on me I bet she would be tutting!!! :winkwink:xx


----------



## Minmin76

willowbrook said:


> Thanks Minmim. It's good to know I'm not the only one out there. I know my family wouldn't approve if they knew I was trying again and I think my sons would be horrified. My eldest is 25 soon and I can't believe where the time has gone. My boys are all over 18 now and I only have my daughter left at home and she keeps asking for a baby brother or sister (if only)
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies on here

My eldest would be annoyed and horrified at the thought of another sibling but she's only 13. But hey if it happens she will be ok. I would have thought that the older they get the more understanding they would be!

I think its so hard on a Mother when her child wants a sibling and keeps saying telling her so. I had that issue with my daughter 4 or more years ago when she wanted a sister and fortunately I could grant her wish, but I was younger then....

Lets hope your daughter's comes true very soon!! xx:flower:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: well not having any children myself I fortunately don't have this situation to tackle, BUT...........DH has a 25, 23 and 15 year old and a 20 month old grand-daughter. Hmmmm, could be interesting! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi jax xx


----------



## Jax41

MrsP! How you doing my little chum? :hugs:


----------



## willowbrook

Not having a good day! Woke up to find my daughter had accidently left the freezer door open all night, leading to throwing away a lot of unfrozen food! Then to top it all started spotting :growlmad: I had stupidly got my hopes up this cycle as I'd had lots of symptoms, in fact my boobs had been so sore they'd been keeping me awake at night. I really didn't feel AF was coming. Feeling angry with myself for getting my hopes up again because the higher they are the harder you fall. Been out and bought chocolate to cheer myself up while I wait for the inevitable.

Hope you all get better news


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hi Willowbrook... been trying for two years..... great fun but also distressing.. M/C in May this year @11 weeks :cry:
my DD's 25 & 21 and DS'S 20,15 &13 they too would be mortified if they knew we were trying... apparently we are too old to be kissing never mind anyhing else :happydance::happydance: I cant wait til they are older I may well have great fun reminding them of how they used to think...
I also have 2 DGS 4&3 and a DGD 3.... lots of fun...


----------



## soontobmrsm

willowbrook said:


> Not having a good day! Woke up to find my daughter had accidently left the freezer door open all night, leading to throwing away a lot of unfrozen food! Then to top it all started spotting :growlmad: I had stupidly got my hopes up this cycle as I'd had lots of symptoms, in fact my boobs had been so sore they'd been keeping me awake at night. I really didn't feel AF was coming. Feeling angry with myself for getting my hopes up again because the higher they are the harder you fall. Been out and bought chocolate to cheer myself up while I wait for the inevitable.
> 
> Hope you all get better news

you sound like you have the same luck as me.......x chocolate yuuuuummmmmmmy:thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Chocolate always seems to help - especially Cadbury`s Dairy Milk!!!!!

My DS and DD were 8 and 5 when my youngest was born and they have loved every minute of it. My DS is now 2 and the others are 10 and 7 and they absolutley adore him.

Back in December, at about 13 weeks PG we told the older 2 we were having another baby (not realising that about the time we told them the baby had died!)

They were so excited again to be having another sibling, but they are a little younger than the siblings mentioned in previous posts.

however, in jan we had to tell them the news the baby had died, i hope to never have to do that to them again.

My mom knows we are trying and so does my dad, I think he thinks we are mad to want to go through this again, but he doesn`t understand. My mom too i don`t think fully agrees, because she keeps saying we need to think of the others. She has never lost a baby so can`t fully understand what we are feeling, but she will be there for me. i`d rather she didn`t know, because i don`t want her worrying, but she said she would rather know so she can be there for me, so it is comforting to know.

If we were to be blessed with another, my DS would be at least 11, my DD 8 and my DS about 3. I know the older two would love it, so keeping fingers crossed I can give them another sibling.

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Desperado167

willowbrook said:


> Not having a good day! Woke up to find my daughter had accidently left the freezer door open all night, leading to throwing away a lot of unfrozen food! Then to top it all started spotting :growlmad: I had stupidly got my hopes up this cycle as I'd had lots of symptoms, in fact my boobs had been so sore they'd been keeping me awake at night. I really didn't feel AF was coming. Feeling angry with myself for getting my hopes up again because the higher they are the harder you fall. Been out and bought chocolate to cheer myself up while I wait for the inevitable.
> 
> Hope you all get better news

So sorry babes for af ,big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Well I am very happy Miss C just had her little guy, naturally, yes after trying and trying and some MCs too and she is 44. Gives me hope!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Well I for one am very happy Miss C just had her little guy, naturally, yes after tryin and trying and some MCs too and she is 44. Gives me hope!

It's great news liz ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Jax41 said:


> MrsP! How you doing my little chum? :hugs:

hi chum lol xx confused ive had no sore boobs at all this cycle had some mild cramping a few days ago that keep coming and going and backache all day i dont even know if ive ovulated has the boob thing is my sign dont want to get my hopes up has it will be 2 years for me next cycle how are you hope you are well we must be on around the same cycle day has i only went about 22 last time but 26 today for me x


----------



## Donna210369

Hello everyone!! welcome to the new ladies, lovely to see some fresh faces here (not that the rest of you aren't fresh faced or anything!!!) lol.

Sorry I went awol for a few days. started getting my hopes up but then they fell and i'm on cd2 now. Have started acupuncture up again and am taking epo, coq 10, floradix, pregnacare, progynova, only drinking warm drinks, soaking my feet in hot water........................... oh my god I think i've gone mad! :wacko: 

For the new girls, I'm Donna, 43, have 18 and 5 yr old Ds's. have been ttc number 3 since may 2010 and have had 5 losses since. 

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Hello everyone!! welcome to the new ladies, lovely to see some fresh faces here (not that the rest of you aren't fresh faced or anything!!!) lol.
> 
> Sorry I went awol for a few days. started getting my hopes up but then they fell and i'm on cd2 now. Have started acupuncture up again and am taking epo, coq 10, floradix, pregnacare, progynova, only drinking warm drinks, soaking my feet in hot water........................... oh my god I think i've gone mad! :wacko:
> 
> For the new girls, I'm Donna, 43, have 18 and 5 yr old Ds's. have been ttc number 3 since may 2010 and have had 5 losses since.
> 
> How are you all doing? xx

Hi Donna ,wots up with soaking your feet in warm water and only drinking warm drinks ?have heard of the water bottle on your tummy after o ,is this the sane sort of thing ?:hugs::hugs:Sorry for af :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

cd1 booooooooooooooooo:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

mrsp1969 said:


> cd1 booooooooooooooooo:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minmin76

Donna210369 said:


> Hello everyone!! welcome to the new ladies, lovely to see some fresh faces here (not that the rest of you aren't fresh faced or anything!!!) lol.
> 
> Sorry I went awol for a few days. started getting my hopes up but then they fell and i'm on cd2 now. Have started acupuncture up again and am taking epo, coq 10, floradix, pregnacare, progynova, only drinking warm drinks, soaking my feet in hot water........................... oh my god I think i've gone mad! :wacko:
> 
> For the new girls, I'm Donna, 43, have 18 and 5 yr old Ds's. have been ttc number 3 since may 2010 and have had 5 losses since.
> 
> How are you all doing? xx

Sorry about AF Donna, Willowbrook and Mrs P, :hugs: 

Of course you are not mad, you just want what you want and are doing all you can to get it, I think it's very commendable. I haven't even o'd yet and already I have given up with this cycle....duh? :dohh:xx


----------



## willowbrook

mrsp1969 said:


> cd1 booooooooooooooooo:growlmad:

So sorry for AF mrsp


----------



## willowbrook

Well AF finally showed up for real this morning after 2 days of spotting. Just feel relieved I can get on with the next cycle.

Occurred to me yesterday that it's been 19 years since I last conceived naturally (where has that time gone) My last child was conceived through IVF/ICSI due to a problem with my then husband and we were very lucky to have success on the one and only course we could afford.

I really wish I could relax about things as I know that really helps. It took 18 months to conceive my first child, only to fall pregnant straight after I received my appointment for fertility tests! I believe it was because the pressure was off. It's so hard to relax and not worry now as I know time is running out. Do I just stop trying so hard in the hope it will just happen? At the same time, if I don't try hard will I regret that when it's too late? I'm not ready to give up yet though!


----------



## never2late70

My AF finally showed up too and for once I am super happy! Now I can start my BCP on the 8th as planned and get this IVF/ICSI started. :happydance:

I pray that we have success on our first try too :thumbup:

Happy Friday!

~Angie


----------



## Desperado167

never2late70 said:


> My AF finally showed up too and for once I am super happy! Now I can start my BCP on the 8th as planned and get this IVF/ICSI started. :happydance:
> 
> I pray that we have success on our first try too :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> ~Angie

That's great sweetheart ,good luck :hugs:


----------



## willowbrook

never2late70 said:


> My AF finally showed up too and for once I am super happy! Now I can start my BCP on the 8th as planned and get this IVF/ICSI started. :happydance:
> 
> I pray that we have success on our first try too :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> ~Angie

Good luck to you, hope it all goes well


----------



## Desperado167

willowbrook said:


> Well AF finally showed up for real this morning after 2 days of spotting. Just feel relieved I can get on with the next cycle.
> 
> Occurred to me yesterday that it's been 19 years since I last conceived naturally (where has that time gone) My last child was conceived through IVF/ICSI due to a problem with my then husband and we were very lucky to have success on the one and only course we could afford.
> 
> I really wish I could relax about things as I know that really helps. It took 18 months to conceive my first child, only to fall pregnant straight after I received my appointment for fertility tests! I believe it was because the pressure was off. It's so hard to relax and not worry now as I know time is running out. Do I just stop trying so hard in the hope it will just happen? At the same time, if I don't try hard will I regret that when it's too late? I'm not ready to give up yet though!

I'm with you sweetheart ,keep going and we will all get our bfps :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck never2late, what a journey you're about to embark upon, very very exciting!! 

MrsP and willow sorry AF turned up. I'm actually quite pleased with mine this time though as it's lasted a whole 5 days now (after my first mc, it was only 2 days for a very long time and each mc seemed to mess it up again). 

Desperado I know my uterus is 'cold' as acupuncture Dr has told me (and to be honest my tummy is cold when the rest of me is hot) I was told by them to have hot baths, only eat and drink hot things etc. But I heard someone else say they were sure they got pg after soaking their feet in warm water. So I had a look on line and feet have a lot to do with fertility and so I thought if I warm them up then it might warm my uterus!!!! i'll try anything at this point (ha ha, so funny, just as I was typing that, the song 'Bonkers' came on!! LOL!
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> Good luck never2late, what a journey you're about to embark upon, very very exciting!!
> 
> MrsP and willow sorry AF turned up. I'm actually quite pleased with mine this time though as it's lasted a whole 5 days now (after my first mc, it was only 2 days for a very long time and each mc seemed to mess it up again).
> 
> Desperado I know my uterus is 'cold' as acupuncture Dr has told me (and to be honest my tummy is cold when the rest of me is hot) I was told by them to have hot baths, only eat and drink hot things etc. But I heard someone else say they were sure they got pg after soaking their feet in warm water. So I had a look on line and feet have a lot to do with fertility and so I thought if I warm them up then it might warm my uterus!!!! i'll try anything at this point (ha ha, so funny, just as I was typing that, the song 'Bonkers' came on!! LOL!
> xxxx

:haha::haha:Was just really interested as my feet are akways freezing and I never wear socks ,I hate them but I have bad circulation in my legs also :wacko:So maybe i should start heating mine in warm water too or maybe strap a few water bottles to them both :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and Donna we would all do absolutely anything for a sticky ,loads of love and hugs beautiful :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Good luck never2late. Wishing I could persuade DH to go ivf route, but he really wants to just keep going as we are. Plus health insurance doesn't cover it :(

Donna - tell me more about acupuncture. How does that work? How often do you need to go and how long is each session? Does anybody know how often it works? Was watching sex and the city the other morning where Charlotte goes for acupuncture and then falls pregnant. 

Have a good week everyone :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Dippycat, well acupuncture is a strange thing really. It is supposed to rebalance the natural energies yin and yang or something like that. supposedly everyone has energy pathways under the skin and the needles help to balance the energy levels to enable healing. I do believe there must be something in it because I fall asleep when I go and i'm only in there for 30 minutes, in a light room in the middle of the town centre! I can hear people shopping from where I am. I couldn't even fall asleep in a car but with that i'm gone in about 10 mins. It is soooooo relaxing. So it's good for that if nothing else. They claim to be able to heat up my uterus with acupuncture and chinese medicine, which not only makes my uterus a more hospitable environment, the blood flow to my ovaries should help my eggs become better quality. Of course all of this takes some time and they have told me to not get pg for 6 months since I have had so many mc's to prepare my body to become the optimum for pg. I go once a week now. 

Hope that made sense, i've just finished nights and am exhausted now, night night all xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is doing ok xx lets get those bfps rolling in this month :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dippycat

Thanks for the info Donna. That sounds incredible. I think I will see if there is anyone out here who does it :)


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hi All.... hope you are all well.... very quite weekend on B&B... working hard or :sex:?
Its getting near the opk testing time and part of me is wondering if I should leave it this month and take my chances.. take the relaxed wait and see mode.... probably not!
OH is loving all the practice sessions, that's what he calls them:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: he has been great lately making me drinks in bed and massage.... :happydance::happydance:

On our long weekend last week we even set a date for the big day :wedding: September next year...... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## willowbrook

soontobmrsm said:


> Hi All.... hope you are all well.... very quite weekend on B&B... working hard or :sex:?
> Its getting near the opk testing time and part of me is wondering if I should leave it this month and take my chances.. take the relaxed wait and see mode.... probably not!
> OH is loving all the practice sessions, that's what he calls them:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: he has been great lately making me drinks in bed and massage.... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> On our long weekend last week we even set a date for the big day :wedding: September next year...... :happydance::happydance:

Hi soon, congrats on setting the date!

I am taking a month off from trying, half of me hoping relaxing and not worrying will work, but if not I'm going all out next month to do all I can!

Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## Donna210369

great news on setting a date Soonto :happydance:

I've been for another scan today to check my lining for my frozen embryo transfer and the lining is still rubbish. they've been increasing my estrogen but its not doing much, so am waiting to hear back from the clinic to see what to do next. I'm now getting worried that this is the reason for most of my mc's that my lining isn't good enough. I've got an appointment with the recurrent mc consultant on 30th so will discuss it with him.

Hope you're all well, xx


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> great news on setting a date Soonto :happydance:
> 
> I've been for another scan today to check my lining for my frozen embryo transfer and the lining is still rubbish. they've been increasing my estrogen but its not doing much, so am waiting to hear back from the clinic to see what to do next. I'm now getting worried that this is the reason for most of my mc's that my lining isn't good enough. I've got an appointment with the recurrent mc consultant on 30th so will discuss it with him.
> 
> Hope you're all well, xx

Hopefully it is fixable sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

well they called back and said they're increasing progynova to 9mg daily but the consultant is worried that my ERPC with India (my 3rd mc) has damaged the lining and I may have to have a small procedure to have a look and see what's happening. Have had a good cry :cry: x


----------



## Desperado167

Donna210369 said:


> well they called back and said they're increasing progynova to 9mg daily but the consultant is worried that my ERPC with India (my 3rd mc) has damaged the lining and I may have to have a small procedure to have a look and see what's happening. Have had a good cry :cry: x

O no :cry:Hopefully they are wrong and there's no scarring but if so can they fix it sweetheart ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Donna210369 said:


> well they called back and said they're increasing progynova to 9mg daily but the consultant is worried that my ERPC with India (my 3rd mc) has damaged the lining and I may have to have a small procedure to have a look and see what's happening. Have had a good cry :cry: x

My thoughts are with you....xxx


----------



## duecemama

I am turning 42 in September. Have a daughter turning 25 in August (she was born before teen mom was such a craze). Got married to my soul mate Sept 18, 2011 and we are praying and hoping and working on having children! (He has none). The "things to do" list from the doc had us a little overwhelmed~ all the day 1, 3, 5-10's.... Like i would miss day 1 !!!???? HAHA So, Now we are at CD1 and ready!!! within the next 2 weeks we will know that we are healthy and able to conceive & carry!!!!


----------



## willowbrook

duecemama said:


> I am turning 42 in September. Have a daughter turning 25 in August (she was born before teen mom was such a craze). Got married to my soul mate Sept 18, 2011 and we are praying and hoping and working on having children! (He has none). The "things to do" list from the doc had us a little overwhelmed~ all the day 1, 3, 5-10's.... Like i would miss day 1 !!!???? HAHA So, Now we are at CD1 and ready!!! within the next 2 weeks we will know that we are healthy and able to conceive & carry!!!!

Hi deucemama, I'd like to wish you good luck and hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Desperado167

duecemama said:


> I am turning 42 in September. Have a daughter turning 25 in August (she was born before teen mom was such a craze). Got married to my soul mate Sept 18, 2011 and we are praying and hoping and working on having children! (He has none). The "things to do" list from the doc had us a little overwhelmed~ all the day 1, 3, 5-10's.... Like i would miss day 1 !!!???? HAHA So, Now we are at CD1 and ready!!! within the next 2 weeks we will know that we are healthy and able to conceive & carry!!!!

Hi and welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

WHAT A WEEK!

Planning a wedding at the beginning and now planning a funeral... M in L passed very suddenly on Sunday Morning... OH devastated as are the rest of the family.... gathered at their home yesterday F in L requests that we have a baby as soon as possible to enable the family name to be carried on... (no grandchildren from OH brother and now they are too old) ... would not have been so bad but the room went quiet and 20 pairs of eyes looked for a response.... FFS no pressure then? It did enter my head at that point to take my partner by the hand and lead him upstairs (opk signified it would be a good time) but rationalised it by having a short snifter of brandy and a choccy biscuit...! who knows perhaps our illicit :sex: session on Saturday afternoon will have done the trick.....
:angel::angel::angel: RIP Moira


----------



## soontobmrsm

Desperado167 said:


> duecemama said:
> 
> 
> I am turning 42 in September. Have a daughter turning 25 in August (she was born before teen mom was such a craze). Got married to my soul mate Sept 18, 2011 and we are praying and hoping and working on having children! (He has none). The "things to do" list from the doc had us a little overwhelmed~ all the day 1, 3, 5-10's.... Like i would miss day 1 !!!???? HAHA So, Now we are at CD1 and ready!!! within the next 2 weeks we will know that we are healthy and able to conceive & carry!!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi duecemama... also have a daughter 25 in October... I was also teen mom before it was cool!!!!


----------



## willowbrook

soontobmrsm said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> WHAT A WEEK!
> 
> Planning a wedding at the beginning and now planning a funeral... M in L passed very suddenly on Sunday Morning... OH devastated as are the rest of the family.... gathered at their home yesterday F in L requests that we have a baby as soon as possible to enable the family name to be carried on... (no grandchildren from OH brother and now they are too old) ... would not have been so bad but the room went quiet and 20 pairs of eyes looked for a response.... FFS no pressure then? It did enter my head at that point to take my partner by the hand and lead him upstairs (opk signified it would be a good time) but rationalised it by having a short snifter of brandy and a choccy biscuit...! who knows perhaps our illicit :sex: session on Saturday afternoon will have done the trick.....
> :angel::angel::angel: RIP Moira

Sorry to hear of the loss of your M in L, and wow that's quite some pressure. I hope you can fulfil their wish, and of course your wish, and get your bfp soon. Fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

soontobmrsm said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> WHAT A WEEK!
> 
> Planning a wedding at the beginning and now planning a funeral... M in L passed very suddenly on Sunday Morning... OH devastated as are the rest of the family.... gathered at their home yesterday F in L requests that we have a baby as soon as possible to enable the family name to be carried on... (no grandchildren from OH brother and now they are too old) ... would not have been so bad but the room went quiet and 20 pairs of eyes looked for a response.... FFS no pressure then? It did enter my head at that point to take my partner by the hand and lead him upstairs (opk signified it would be a good time) but rationalised it by having a short snifter of brandy and a choccy biscuit...! who knows perhaps our illicit :sex: session on Saturday afternoon will have done the trick.....
> :angel::angel::angel: RIP Moira

:cry::cry:So sorry for your loss :nope:Also hope and pray you get your sticky ,that's a lot of pressure on you sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

So sorry for your loss


----------



## twotogo

Hi. I'm 40 and my DH and I have just started ttc #3. We have 14 year old boy/girl twins. We conceived them through fertinex and IUI. This time I wanted to go a more natural route. 
This past cycle I took FertiliTea and my husband took (although not religiously) Fertilaid for Men. If this cycle is a no go (which it looks like it AF may be showing up :cry:) then I am going to add Fertile CM and maybe Iso's to the mix. 
I think we will probably only try for 6-8 cycles. Hoping to get a BFP before then.


----------



## prickly

*Hi there can I join?*

I turned 41 in July and just got a BFP this afternoon, which I am hoping will turn darker as the days progress as I have had previous chem pregs and m/c last year at 9-10 weeks.

Would love some buddies on line in this fab virtual world to travel this journey with me this time??!
:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## willowbrook

twotogo said:


> Hi. I'm 40 and my DH and I have just started ttc #3. We have 14 year old boy/girl twins. We conceived them through fertinex and IUI. This time I wanted to go a more natural route.
> This past cycle I took FertiliTea and my husband took (although not religiously) Fertilaid for Men. If this cycle is a no go (which it looks like it AF may be showing up :cry:) then I am going to add Fertile CM and maybe Iso's to the mix.
> I think we will probably only try for 6-8 cycles. Hoping to get a BFP before then.

Welcome, and good luck to you :flower:

I have been using fertile CM for this cycle, just to see if it makes a difference, and it did. I hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## willowbrook

prickly said:


> *Hi there can I join?*
> 
> I turned 41 in July and just got a BFP this afternoon, which I am hoping will turn darker as the days progress as I have had previous chem pregs and m/c last year at 9-10 weeks.
> 
> Would love some buddies on line in this fab virtual world to travel this journey with me this time??!
> :happydance::happydance:

Hoping all goes well for you :flower:


----------



## twotogo

prickly said:


> *Hi there can I join?*
> 
> I turned 41 in July and just got a BFP this afternoon, which I am hoping will turn darker as the days progress as I have had previous chem pregs and m/c last year at 9-10 weeks.
> 
> Would love some buddies on line in this fab virtual world to travel this journey with me this time??!
> :happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## twotogo

willowbrook said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm 40 and my DH and I have just started ttc #3. We have 14 year old boy/girl twins. We conceived them through fertinex and IUI. This time I wanted to go a more natural route.
> This past cycle I took FertiliTea and my husband took (although not religiously) Fertilaid for Men. If this cycle is a no go (which it looks like it AF may be showing up :cry:) then I am going to add Fertile CM and maybe Iso's to the mix.
> I think we will probably only try for 6-8 cycles. Hoping to get a BFP before then.
> 
> Welcome, and good luck to you :flower:
> 
> I have been using fertile CM for this cycle, just to see if it makes a difference, and it did. I hope you get your bfp soonClick to expand...

Thanks for letting me know! I am excited for this next cycle to start. Now if the :witch: would only show in all her glory, we could get this show on the road!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies. Soontobe i'm so sorry for your loss. Must have been devasting. So no pressure then!! Get to it babe :sex: xx

welcome to the new ladies and congrats prickly. Hope all goes well for you this time xx

My lining has doubled on the increased oestrogen so i'm happy happy happy. They're abandoning this as a trial cycle now and all being well will transfer our snowbaby on tuesday (if bloods for progesterone and oestrogen are ok and the snowbaby survives the thaw!) So a nervous few days ahead. 

Hope you're all ok and brits hope you're enjoying our heatwave xx


----------



## willowbrook

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies. Soontobe i'm so sorry for your loss. Must have been devasting. So no pressure then!! Get to it babe :sex: xx
> 
> welcome to the new ladies and congrats prickly. Hope all goes well for you this time xx
> 
> My lining has doubled on the increased oestrogen so i'm happy happy happy. They're abandoning this as a trial cycle now and all being well will transfer our snowbaby on tuesday (if bloods for progesterone and oestrogen are ok and the snowbaby survives the thaw!) So a nervous few days ahead.
> 
> Hope you're all ok and brits hope you're enjoying our heatwave xx

So happy for you Donna. Good luck for tuesday :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies. Soontobe i'm so sorry for your loss. Must have been devasting. So no pressure then!! Get to it babe :sex: xx
> 
> welcome to the new ladies and congrats prickly. Hope all goes well for you this time xx
> 
> My lining has doubled on the increased oestrogen so i'm happy happy happy. They're abandoning this as a trial cycle now and all being well will transfer our snowbaby on tuesday (if bloods for progesterone and oestrogen are ok and the snowbaby survives the thaw!) So a nervous few days ahead.
> 
> Hope you're all ok and brits hope you're enjoying our heatwave xx

Good luck Donna


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies. Soontobe i'm so sorry for your loss. Must have been devasting. So no pressure then!! Get to it babe :sex: xx
> 
> welcome to the new ladies and congrats prickly. Hope all goes well for you this time xx
> 
> My lining has doubled on the increased oestrogen so i'm happy happy happy. They're abandoning this as a trial cycle now and all being well will transfer our snowbaby on tuesday (if bloods for progesterone and oestrogen are ok and the snowbaby survives the thaw!) So a nervous few days ahead.
> 
> Hope you're all ok and brits hope you're enjoying our heatwave xx

Go go snowbaby! Fingers crossed:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Fingers xx for snowbaby. I'm out for this cycle and focused on August ;)


----------



## Jax41

:hi: sorry, I've not been here for ages :blush:

Go Donna, go :thumbup: Will be thinking about you Tuesday!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi new ladies, welcome to the 40+ crowd! :flower:

Where's everyone else? Deco, Mrsp.....:shrug::hugs:


----------



## prickly

5 weeks 1 day and I am off to docs in morning to ask him for am HCG test to check my levels are doubling / increasing....if reducing I will then prepare myself for another chemical....and stop my progesterone support....IF I can get him to agree to test me as he wouldnt in the past...doctors have so much power in their hands....and give so much conflicting advice / opinions! I have found so much more information on these message boards than they could ever have given me! grrr!!!:thumbup:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Good Luck Donna...xxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna210369

thanks ladies. Am very nervous waiting for the phonecall to see if our snowbaby has survived the thaw....................

Prickly, glad all seems to be going well. Hope your GP does your hcg for you


----------



## alin3boys

fingers crossed for your snowbaby hun


----------



## soontobmrsm

no symptoms of AF showing which is quite unusual at this stage. I am crossing everything including my legs... had a stressful week so this may be the reason.... I am itching to do the hpt but will wait another 4 days as recommended... 
hope all is going well with you Donna....x


----------



## Maddy40

soontobmrsm said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duecemama said:
> 
> 
> I am turning 42 in September. Have a daughter turning 25 in August (she was born before teen mom was such a craze). Got married to my soul mate Sept 18, 2011 and we are praying and hoping and working on having children! (He has none). The "things to do" list from the doc had us a little overwhelmed~ all the day 1, 3, 5-10's.... Like i would miss day 1 !!!???? HAHA So, Now we are at CD1 and ready!!! within the next 2 weeks we will know that we are healthy and able to conceive & carry!!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi duecemama... also have a daughter 25 in October... I was also teen mom before it was cool!!!!Click to expand...

I have an almost-22yo. Not born to me but I raised him from a young child & people assume I was a teen mother :haha:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Maddy40 said:


> soontobmrsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duecemama said:
> 
> 
> I am turning 42 in September. Have a daughter turning 25 in August (she was born before teen mom was such a craze). Got married to my soul mate Sept 18, 2011 and we are praying and hoping and working on having children! (He has none). The "things to do" list from the doc had us a little overwhelmed~ all the day 1, 3, 5-10's.... Like i would miss day 1 !!!???? HAHA So, Now we are at CD1 and ready!!! within the next 2 weeks we will know that we are healthy and able to conceive & carry!!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi duecemama... also have a daughter 25 in October... I was also teen mom before it was cool!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have an almost-22yo. Not born to me but I raised him from a young child & people assume I was a teen mother :haha:Click to expand...

Hey Maddy why are you confused today?


----------



## bdg724

Hello Ladies! Hoping I can join in on the conversation with you. I am feeling a little lonely in this journey of trying to conceive in my 40's. All my friends think I am crazy but DH & I would love another child. We have a DS who is 7 right now and he is the light of my life. He wants a baby brother or sister too! He loves babies almost as much as I do - he is so sweet. 

Anyway - little frustrated right now because I am 3-6 days late of my normal cycle of 26- 29 days but keep getting BFN's! I am 42 and according to my doc should have no problems conceiving according to bloodwork. Yet we have been TTC for 2 years with no luck. One chemical last April and then nothing. I am starting to give up hope but am not ready to give up yet :thumbup:


----------



## prickly

bdg724 said:


> Hello Ladies! Hoping I can join in on the conversation with you. I am feeling a little lonely in this journey of trying to conceive in my 40's. All my friends think I am crazy but DH & I would love another child. We have a DS who is 7 right now and he is the light of my life. He wants a baby brother or sister too! He loves babies almost as much as I do - he is so sweet.
> 
> Anyway - little frustrated right now because I am 3-6 days late of my normal cycle of 26- 29 days but keep getting BFN's! I am 42 and according to my doc should have no problems conceiving according to bloodwork. Yet we have been TTC for 2 years with no luck. One chemical last April and then nothing. I am starting to give up hope but am not ready to give up yet :thumbup:

Hey BDG - welcome...don't give up honey! I'm 41 and if you check out my signature you will see my previous history...and yet here I still am...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prickly

Donna210369 said:


> thanks ladies. Am very nervous waiting for the phonecall to see if our snowbaby has survived the thaw....................
> 
> Prickly, glad all seems to be going well. Hope your GP does your hcg for you

Donna - any news? Hope all okay honey! xx


----------



## Donna210369

welcome BDG. No need to be lonely on here hunni, we're all in the same boat. I don't really talk to many people about my ttc journey anymore, just the friends i've made on here.

Soontobe how exciting. How many dpo are you now? I cant wait to test but I am a poas addict. Not having symptoms is not a bad thing. so many ladies have nothing for weeks. Good luck hunni x

well we transferred our blastocyst. It did lose 30% of its cells during the thaw but the rest expanded and by the time I was ready for transfer it looked even better so that's good news. Just got to wait it out now xx

Hello everyone else, hope you're all ok xx


----------



## never2late70

Hello Lovely's :flower:
I have been away from this thread for too long 

I have a lot of catching up to do :dohh:

When I get home I will be able to catch up better.

As for me, I finally took my last BCP and go in Friday for my baseline labs and ultrasound and then start my Stim on Sunday! 

Never thought I'd be so happy to start injecting myself :haha: 

Thinking about you all!

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie (41)


----------



## jm1355

bdg724 said:


> Hello Ladies! Hoping I can join in on the conversation with you. I am feeling a little lonely in this journey of trying to conceive in my 40's. All my friends think I am crazy but DH & I would love another child. We have a DS who is 7 right now and he is the light of my life. He wants a baby brother or sister too! He loves babies almost as much as I do - he is so sweet.
> 
> Anyway - little frustrated right now because I am 3-6 days late of my normal cycle of 26- 29 days but keep getting BFN's! I am 42 and according to my doc should have no problems conceiving according to bloodwork. Yet we have been TTC for 2 years with no luck. One chemical last April and then nothing. I am starting to give up hope but am not ready to give up yet :thumbup:

:hi: BDG724...Welcome!! My name is Jess and I am almost 41. My friends think I am crazy too! I have a DS who is 15 and I want another one, two, or three. But hey, lets not be greedy...Lol! 
My FS says I should have no problem conceiving either according to my blood work and I am in great shape too. Yet here i am going on almost a year ttc. Has you DH had a SA yet? Maybe there is an issue there?


----------



## willowbrook

soontobmrsm said:


> no symptoms of AF showing which is quite unusual at this stage. I am crossing everything including my legs... had a stressful week so this may be the reason.... I am itching to do the hpt but will wait another 4 days as recommended...
> hope all is going well with you Donna....x

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## willowbrook

bdg724 said:


> Hello Ladies! Hoping I can join in on the conversation with you. I am feeling a little lonely in this journey of trying to conceive in my 40's. All my friends think I am crazy but DH & I would love another child. We have a DS who is 7 right now and he is the light of my life. He wants a baby brother or sister too! He loves babies almost as much as I do - he is so sweet.
> 
> Anyway - little frustrated right now because I am 3-6 days late of my normal cycle of 26- 29 days but keep getting BFN's! I am 42 and according to my doc should have no problems conceiving according to bloodwork. Yet we have been TTC for 2 years with no luck. One chemical last April and then nothing. I am starting to give up hope but am not ready to give up yet :thumbup:

Welcome bdg. I have a 10 year old DD, and she also so much wants a little brother or sister.

Don't give up hope, it's what keeps us going


----------



## willowbrook

Donna210369 said:


> welcome BDG. No need to be lonely on here hunni, we're all in the same boat. I don't really talk to many people about my ttc journey anymore, just the friends i've made on here.
> 
> Soontobe how exciting. How many dpo are you now? I cant wait to test but I am a poas addict. Not having symptoms is not a bad thing. so many ladies have nothing for weeks. Good luck hunni x
> 
> well we transferred our blastocyst. It did lose 30% of its cells during the thaw but the rest expanded and by the time I was ready for transfer it looked even better so that's good news. Just got to wait it out now xx
> 
> Hello everyone else, hope you're all ok xx

Hoping so much this goes well for you Donna :flower:


----------



## willowbrook

never2late70 said:


> Hello Lovely's :flower:
> I have been away from this thread for too long
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do :dohh:
> 
> When I get home I will be able to catch up better.
> 
> As for me, I finally took my last BCP and go in Friday for my baseline labs and ultrasound and then start my Stim on Sunday!
> 
> Never thought I'd be so happy to start injecting myself :haha:
> 
> Thinking about you all!
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~Angie (41)

Good luck Angie


----------



## willowbrook

A quick update. It's CD1 for me, not that disappointed though as wasn't really trying this cycle. My cycles seem to be settling into a regular pattern of 25 days , which I guess can't be a bad thing. had no symptoms this month, so none of the disappointment that I felt last month. So now it's onwards and upwards. I am starting with my CBFM now so feeling a bit more hopeful.

Good luck to all the 40+ ladies, it really helps to have someone to share the ups and downs with :flower:


----------



## twotogo

bdg724 said:


> Hello Ladies! Hoping I can join in on the conversation with you. I am feeling a little lonely in this journey of trying to conceive in my 40's. All my friends think I am crazy but DH & I would love another child. We have a DS who is 7 right now and he is the light of my life. He wants a baby brother or sister too! He loves babies almost as much as I do - he is so sweet.
> 
> Anyway - little frustrated right now because I am 3-6 days late of my normal cycle of 26- 29 days but keep getting BFN's! I am 42 and according to my doc should have no problems conceiving according to bloodwork. Yet we have been TTC for 2 years with no luck. One chemical last April and then nothing. I am starting to give up hope but am not ready to give up yet :thumbup:

You definitely aren't alone here! I'm 40, my hubby and I are both pastors, so it's kind of hard to share with others that we are ttc. The one we did share with was kind of worried because of our age. :roll:
We have 14 year old boy/girl twins who both would love a little brother or sister. I am hoping that it doesn't take too long.
Please don't give up. We are here for you!


----------



## Maddy40

I love these groups because sometimes I DO feel like I'm the only one in this situation. We are in our 2nd cycle of TTC and right around ovulation I will turn 41. It does feel like it won't happen, which is why I love reading about those that do get a BFP :)


----------



## soontobmrsm

willowbrook said:


> soontobmrsm said:
> 
> 
> no symptoms of AF showing which is quite unusual at this stage. I am crossing everything including my legs... had a stressful week so this may be the reason.... I am itching to do the hpt but will wait another 4 days as recommended...
> hope all is going well with you Donna....x
> 
> Fingers crossed for youClick to expand...




3 Days to go and still no sign of AF...... I will not build up my hopes (thats what I keep telling myself anyway) as I have done it sooooo many times before. So excited for you Donna and all the new ladies who have recently joined.. :dust:


----------



## luckylecky

Hi ladies,
I'm joining in too. It was my 40th 2 weeks ago. I have a 13month old and we've been TTC for about 6 months although we haven't been DTD as much as we probably need to, we're both pretty tired, work, baby, moved into a house that we're renovating whilst trying to work at the same time, it's a bit nuts here!

:flower:


----------



## MCEJ

Hello to all!:hi:

I would like to join this group as well. I am 41 DH is 35 and TTC for just over a year now. I've had 2 failed IUIs (first one was with OBGYN and my RE stated they triggered me too soon) 2nd one with RE was a "perfect" cycle but BFN. We moved on to IVF (retrieved 12 eggs, 9 fertilized and we did a 5dt with 3 embies that hatched on their own) That resulted in a chemical pregnancy on July 2. Our RE suggested to do lap/hysteroscopy just to rule out any unseen issues. We didn't do this before because there was no indication of it. I go in tomorrow to see when we will schedule the surgery. We have just enough stims to do an IUI if all checks out. We pay 100% out of pocket and cannot afford another IVF now. We have been so stressed after the chemical, but are moving forward. I have done electroacupuncture, DEHA, CoQ10, Prenantals, Vit D and ate pineapple core!

Has anyone had a BFP with an IUI after failed IVF at this "AMA"? Thanks for letting me tell my story and I look forward to following everyone's journey to have that special baby.


----------



## prickly

Maddy40 said:


> I love these groups because sometimes I DO feel like I'm the only one in this situation. We are in our 2nd cycle of TTC and right around ovulation I will turn 41. It does feel like it won't happen, which is why I love reading about those that do get a BFP :)

Ladies...I'm 41...please don't give up hope...keep trying to reach your dreams...it can and does work!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kismett

Hi I am new to all the online threads but for the past month I have been stalking any post that has a BFP ..lol.. I am 42 and have been trying for what feels like eternity I have only 1 tube as I had an eptopic about 4 years ago after that i wanted nothing to do with getting pregnant ever again well my clock has woken me out of my depressed state a few months ago and I thought if I don't give it one more shot I may not be able to live with my decision so here i am ttc AGAIN! I do have a 5 year old that took me almost 18 yrs to have and he is my angel but I want to have 1 more so bad and am afraid with my age and 1 tube maybe I won't get my wish but I am gonna try my but off before I quit!
This month is a bit strange maybe someone has the same issue would love to hear some insight... got af on the 7th calender says i should ovulate on or around 16-19th but cm and opk says positive the 25,26, AND27TH! then back to 1 line and a faint line.. so dh and did the bd every day at all different times each day till 2 days after line went dud... every month after ov I get sore sore sore boobs did i say sore! :) well this month nothing and trust me i am poking plucking and pinching and nothing BUT my nips hurt since 1dpo and the pain comes and goes 2 nights ago i woke at 3am and felt like they were on fire! laid there thinking what the heck is this! I am also have loads of cramps but in the lower middle not the sides like i get with af... and burping which i NEVER do... last my cm is watery inside and milk colored but not much on panties a little white but mostly feel it when i wipe.... i took hpt the past 2 days all bfn (dollar tree brand) but since i ovulated late now i don't know when af is really due and what is really going on I have never had a sore nipple in my entire life so that is bizzarre for me!! I don't want anyone to be sweet and tell me what i want to hear tell me like it is am i going through menapause, pregnant , tumor what!?!? if you had the same symptoms and had a bfn or bfp tell me! please i am driving myself insane !!


----------



## alin3boys

Without looking at temps can't really tell when u might have ovulated can you remember which opk on those dates was the darkest line normally u would ov 12-48 hours after a positive opk,are you on cd 27 ,creamy cm can be a pg symptom as can be sore nipples.


----------



## prickly

kismett said:


> Hi I am new to all the online threads but for the past month I have been stalking any post that has a BFP ..lol.. I am 42 and have been trying for what feels like eternity I have only 1 tube as I had an eptopic about 4 years ago after that i wanted nothing to do with getting pregnant ever again well my clock has woken me out of my depressed state a few months ago and I thought if I don't give it one more shot I may not be able to live with my decision so here i am ttc AGAIN! I do have a 5 year old that took me almost 18 yrs to have and he is my angel but I want to have 1 more so bad and am afraid with my age and 1 tube maybe I won't get my wish but I am gonna try my but off before I quit!
> This month is a bit strange maybe someone has the same issue would love to hear some insight... got af on the 7th calender says i should ovulate on or around 16-19th but cm and opk says positive the 25,26, AND27TH! then back to 1 line and a faint line.. so dh and did the bd every day at all different times each day till 2 days after line went dud... every month after ov I get sore sore sore boobs did i say sore! :) well this month nothing and trust me i am poking plucking and pinching and nothing BUT my nips hurt since 1dpo and the pain comes and goes 2 nights ago i woke at 3am and felt like they were on fire! laid there thinking what the heck is this! I am also have loads of cramps but in the lower middle not the sides like i get with af... and burping which i NEVER do... last my cm is watery inside and milk colored but not much on panties a little white but mostly feel it when i wipe.... i took hpt the past 2 days all bfn (dollar tree brand) but since i ovulated late now i don't know when af is really due and what is really going on I have never had a sore nipple in my entire life so that is bizzarre for me!! I don't want anyone to be sweet and tell me what i want to hear tell me like it is am i going through menapause, pregnant , tumor what!?!? if you had the same symptoms and had a bfn or bfp tell me! please i am driving myself insane !!

Those are same symptoms I had with my chemicals...but could be start of a BFP for you honey! I'm 41 and have been trying for a second child since 2003! Currently nearly 6 weeks preg. Good luck to you both! :hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hi MCEJ... Welcome to our little world of TTC... I am sure you will find this a pleasant place to be a member.


----------



## kismett

next month i am going to try temping again i just wake up and forget till after i already brushed my teeth i am a zombie in the a.m. lol... the strange thing about.the opk is those 3days they were all darker than the control line i asked hubby to check cause i thought i was seeing things. before they got dark they got darker each day leading up to those... but cm gogs of egg white came 4 days before those dark ones so to avoid any confusion we jus bd every day from cm till a day after the stick went lighter.. today bbs r sore not exactly like when i get af but i have a feeling this isnt my month..:( cramps r gone to... the sore birning mips off and on is what made me obsess this month but who knows body just like to mess with my head ;) ...


----------



## kismett

wow congrats!!! i remember when i had bfp with my son i tokk 3different tests then drove to medical center and paid them $90 to give me another one!! cried for 2days with joy!!! then when i got the bfp with etopic i knew something was wrong from the start tried telling doctor over and over they said my levels wer going up so it must be me being paranoid (didnt use those exact words of course) found out the reason it kept going up was i had a pregnancy in each tube so it was twins so double the levels making it harder to catch.. lucky i only lost 1 tube they didnt find the 2nd till already in surgery.. i dream of a bfp but i am also so grateful for my lil man i will always.be hapy some women dont have that lil guy to hug after losing a pregnancy i did so i am bleased no matter what happens!! again congrats to u though :)


----------



## MCEJ

Went in to RE's office today and did U/S, BW. Gave me a PIO shot to jump start AF. Now waiting the 2-14 days for it to arrive. I will call in on CD1 to schedule hyst/lap procedure and then we will go from there. Good luck to everyone! I'm following all but not posting many comments yet, still hard after chemical pregnancy.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi! Can I join? I'm 40 soon to be 41 as is my husband. I had 2 miscarriages prior to getting pregnant with ivf in 2010. I had my twin boys May of 2011. The pregnancy was high risk and I delivered the babies at almost 29 weeks. They're both doing well but for some crazy reason I'm thinking about having 1 more. I got pregnant this past march but miscarried again. My husband is not looking to do ivf again because he's terrified of another high risk pregnancy and delivery so I have to rely on luck! I can get pregnant it seems but can't stay that way. Right now I'm pretty much not trying not preventing but I expect to take that up a notch in the coming months.


----------



## babybabyb

41 ttc
Hi everyone- I am new to this forum thing, not sure if I am doing this right. Anyway, I'll give you the short version. I am 41. I was married at 25, emotionally immature, and the marriage ended after 2 years. I never had children, didn't even consider it since I knew I wasn't truly happy. Good news is, I have found true love later in life. My husband is wonderful and our marriage is great. However, we want a child desperately!!!! I went to the fertility specialist last year, after a lot of testing, etc, nothing showed up abnormal. My cycles are fairly normal, and I take ovulation predictor tests every month and get positive. My doc said it must be age. We are running out of time. Due to out work schedules, I just don't see invitro as an option. I teach third grade and i simply couldn't take the time off unless it was over a break. Not to mention my insurance doesn't cover it. Average adoption costs are 30,000, which clearly we don't have. I cry about this all the time. It truly stinks. Finally found true happiness, and so ready, but no success. We have been trying for 2 years. Has anyone tried soy isoflovaves? I'm desperate here...


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hey! Welcome!
I am also 41have and ttc. This is the first cycle I have tried soy isoflavines. I am on cd 12. I didn't have any side effects, took it at night before bed and it was only $6 for the bottle at Walmart. Hoping to o in the next couple days as I have a fairly regular cycle. I just figures I had nothing to lose and am giving it a shot.

Best of luck!


----------



## willowbrook

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovelys 

Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles 
I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared 

Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## tadpole1

Hi Gals,

This is my first post although I've been stalking for a while now. Here's my background. 

40 yo, trying for 15 months
Hypothyroid
all other tests "normal"

Making Babies - "Dry" type
Weekly sessions at community accupunture
Taking chinese herbs
started guaifenisen today - 200mg 3x day
vitex 2x daily
co-q enzyme - 2x per week
evening primrose oil 3x daily
royal jelly 2x daily
wheat grass juice - occassionally
Restoring fertility Yoga - most days
+ a bunch of other stuff non-related to ttc. Just for general health. 

As you might expect, husband thinks I've gone off the deep end. But he love me so he smiles and stays quiet. :haha: This is to help me document what i'm doing in case it ever works. Maybe it will work and someone will find it useful. :shrug: Doing everything hopefully "naturally" and if we need to go the RE route...well, some day it may get to that.


----------



## never2late70

Hi Tadpole :hi:

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Hopeful416

All the best with TTC. I'm new to the site and finding the TTC over 35 very encouraging. I'm not trying yet. Getting married in the Fall and my husband to be needs to get a vasectomy reversal, which is adding to the stress of not being able to start right away. I'm trying to be hopeful and it is great to see that women over 40 are not giving up.


----------



## Hopeful416

Your situation sounds like mine. I am an emotional mess and I haven't even begun to try. I am on leave from work for a month because I can't sleep and cry all the time. I'm going to be 40 and my husband to be is 42. I've somewhat isolated myself from friends who have children because it is too triggering to me. I'm trying to lose weight (about 80lbs overweight). Hubby to be had a vasectomy 9 years ago and has two daughters, aged 17 and 10. He will be getting a reversal early next year, but I keep freaking out that I'm going to be in peri-menopause before I get started! I'm trying to counteract those negative thoughts with positive ones. He is trying to be supportive, but I've turned into a different person. I don't have any children and my family consists of my mother. I found love late in life and I'm scared that I won't get the opportunity for one reason or another to carry my own child and go through all the wonders of pregnancy. Adoption is on our list too, but we don't have the money to do it privately, so the Children's Aid Society system is our only option. I truly hope it happens for you and all the women who are trying to have their first child over 40. I can relate to the pressure of the biological clock ticking away and the stressors involved.


----------



## Garnet

I got pregnant 3 times on Soy but all ended in MC. I took it at night days 5-9 just like my clomid cycle. I would suggest Instead cups for u ladies too. Preseed too.


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> I got pregnant 3 times on Soy but all ended in MC. I took it at night days 5-9 just like my clomid cycle. I would suggest Instead cups for u ladies too. Preseed too.

Hey Garnet! How are you?


----------



## Garnet

never2late70 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant 3 times on Soy but all ended in MC. I took it at night days 5-9 just like my clomid cycle. I would suggest Instead cups for u ladies too. Preseed too.
> 
> Hey Garnet! How are you?Click to expand...

Doing good not actively trying since I've had four MC's:cry: we just moved to new state so trying to settle. Will be looking for part-time work and will see what transpires hope everything goes well for you...:flower:


----------



## never2late70

Garnet said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant 3 times on Soy but all ended in MC. I took it at night days 5-9 just like my clomid cycle. I would suggest Instead cups for u ladies too. Preseed too.
> 
> Hey Garnet! How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Doing good not actively trying since I've had four MC's:cry: we just moved to new state so trying to settle. Will be looking for part-time work and will see what transpires hope everything goes well for you...:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I have been thinking about you and MRSP and Madeline.


----------



## Maddy40

prickly said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> I love these groups because sometimes I DO feel like I'm the only one in this situation. We are in our 2nd cycle of TTC and right around ovulation I will turn 41. It does feel like it won't happen, which is why I love reading about those that do get a BFP :)
> 
> Ladies...I'm 41...please don't give up hope...keep trying to reach your dreams...it can and does work!!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Prickly, you are my new hero :flower: I'll be 41 in less than 2 weeks and can definately hear that clock ticking now...


----------



## Ta2uedJen

I am 42 and TTC my 2nd (last one ended in m/c 7 years ago at 12 weeks)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi to all the new people!

Never2Late - is this your first ivf? It's funny. I remember when I started ivf and people kept saying how exciting, even people who had done ivf. I kept getting annoyed thinking how unexciting and stressful the whole process was for me. Now I find myself thinking how exciting for you! Ha ha. 

Good luck to everyone trying this cycle. I'm CD 5 but not expecting much this cycle.


----------



## kismett

well I have become an internet stalking obssessive fruitcake!! every single symptom and there are all of maybe 5 symptoms I have looked into each one with hours and I mean HOURS of internet searches and where has it got me...? a dirty house and not a single answer closer than i was 2 weeks ago!! LOL... I stopped taking hpt's cause it was getting me more depressed so i just focused on feeling my cervix every single night then searching the internet for answers to my "findings" I have kept a journal of every single pain, cramp, cm whatever and I then go back like I am researching for some big paper or something!!.. I need serious help!! :) so today my husband got sick of not having his dinner cause i was busy with my "research" he gave me his credit card and begged me to go buy a hpt I hesitated for a whole 4 seconds and then was peeling out of the driveway heading to the pharmacy where i would spend the next hour reading every box for the one that would give me the answer...let me rephrase that find one that would give me the answer I wanted......:) hmmm ended up closing my eys and grabbing one so I got the cvs early stick..... No here I sit with the stick studying yet another "exam ;) I see the thinnest of faintest lines my dh sees it but he says that is way to faint try again in a couple days!!......WHAT!?!? NO I want my answer NOW i cannot wait more days it's bad enough I think my af is is late by 1 day but that i am not even sure of cause i ov almost 5-6 days later than i should have so now i don't really know when af will show up but i would rather face her then another BFN!!! So not sure what to do with myself now I have looked at every internet site at least 4 x's each i know cause my computer actually keeps track and tells me...:( I have 1 test left in the box and I will probably use that with fmu and see how that goes but on a bright note I do have a regular dr appt for my yearly pap on tues the 7th so maybe i will get some answers there if I don't get them sooner... I do know that this constant burping is still keeping hope alive as I NEVER and I mean NEVER BURP and about a week ago it started with a couple a day and now it has gotten to dozens of times and hour so that to me is my one sign that is keeping me from throwing in the towel.... and accepting that af will be here any day NOPE this burping is my one salvation never thought i would be so grateful to burp this much it has gotten so bad my dh has even mentioned it... thanks for letting me rant!!


----------



## soontobmrsm

kismett said:


> well I have become an internet stalking obssessive fruitcake!! every single symptom and there are all of maybe 5 symptoms I have looked into each one with hours and I mean HOURS of internet searches and where has it got me...? a dirty house and not a single answer closer than i was 2 weeks ago!! LOL... I stopped taking hpt's cause it was getting me more depressed so i just focused on feeling my cervix every single night then searching the internet for answers to my "findings" I have kept a journal of every single pain, cramp, cm whatever and I then go back like I am researching for some big paper or something!!.. I need serious help!! :) so today my husband got sick of not having his dinner cause i was busy with my "research" he gave me his credit card and begged me to go buy a hpt I hesitated for a whole 4 seconds and then was peeling out of the driveway heading to the pharmacy where i would spend the next hour reading every box for the one that would give me the answer...let me rephrase that find one that would give me the answer I wanted......:) hmmm ended up closing my eys and grabbing one so I got the cvs early stick..... No here I sit with the stick studying yet another "exam ;) I see the thinnest of faintest lines my dh sees it but he says that is way to faint try again in a couple days!!......WHAT!?!? NO I want my answer NOW i cannot wait more days it's bad enough I think my af is is late by 1 day but that i am not even sure of cause i ov almost 5-6 days later than i should have so now i don't really know when af will show up but i would rather face her then another BFN!!! So not sure what to do with myself now I have looked at every internet site at least 4 x's each i know cause my computer actually keeps track and tells me...:( I have 1 test left in the box and I will probably use that with fmu and see how that goes but on a bright note I do have a regular dr appt for my yearly pap on tues the 7th so maybe i will get some answers there if I don't get them sooner... I do know that this constant burping is still keeping hope alive as I NEVER and I mean NEVER BURP and about a week ago it started with a couple a day and now it has gotten to dozens of times and hour so that to me is my one sign that is keeping me from throwing in the towel.... and accepting that af will be here any day NOPE this burping is my one salvation never thought i would be so grateful to burp this much it has gotten so bad my dh has even mentioned it... thanks for letting me rant!!

Thank you so much for being so honest..... I am not the only loopy one out here.... Good Luck:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## soontobmrsm

hpt = :bfn: no AF for me yet....??????? wait and see for me... getting a bit jaded now... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## alin3boys

Kis it all sounds promising gas is a symptom do u have a pic of test u could upload


----------



## kismett

alin3boys said:


> Kis it all sounds promising gas is a symptom do u have a pic of test u could upload

yeah let me work on it it took me almost an hour just to find my post again! LOL... So i am trying to figure this whole mess out my last af was 7/7 I am usually 28 sometimes 29 days to the day!!! never late never early!! I should have ovulated around 16-19 but my sticks and cm calculate 24-26 and those days were DARK!!!! CM came on the first day so we bd 3 days before those days , during and 3 days after .. my af should have been due on the 4th but since i ovulated late I am techinally "approx" 9-10dpo so maybe thats why the line is so faint? still no sign of af I have a bit of middle lower cramps normall they start hurting on sides a couple days before af comes...this morning i woke up again to my nipples on FIRE!! and another strange dream but the bbs are SORE they are usuall before af but this is a bit worse, i think, it is more on sides of bbs and onder nipples sorry for all the tmi... but i am stumped honestly the burping is still going strong if not getting worse and i suck at burping if i drink a soda and need to burp i have to pat my back or chest to get it out i just never burp and no i sound like a truck driver!!;0 ...LOL... i am downloading pic now let me know what you think and fingers crossed for my doctor appt tommorrow i will keep everyone updated incase you ever have the same situation...:)


----------



## LLbean

soontobmrsm said:


> hpt = :bfn: no AF for me yet....??????? wait and see for me... getting a bit jaded now... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Highly confusing ... Is it bfn or BFP? Sorry but the ticker on your signature has me wondering hehehe


----------



## kismett

here it is let me kno if i should get a better pic
 



Attached Files:







DSC04526.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LLbean

kismett said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> Kis it all sounds promising gas is a symptom do u have a pic of test u could upload
> 
> yeah let me work on it it took me almost an hour just to find my post again! LOL... So i am trying to figure this whole mess out my last af was 7/7 I am usually 28 sometimes 29 days to the day!!! never late never early!! I should have ovulated around 16-19 but my sticks and cm calculate 24-26 and those days were DARK!!!! CM came on the first day so we bd 3 days before those days , during and 3 days after .. my af should have been due on the 4th but since i ovulated late I am techinally "approx" 9-10dpo so maybe thats why the line is so faint? still no sign of af I have a bit of middle lower cramps normall they start hurting on sides a couple days before af comes...this morning i woke up again to my nipples on FIRE!! and another strange dream but the bbs are SORE they are usuall before af but this is a bit worse, i think, it is more on sides of bbs and onder nipples sorry for all the tmi... but i am stumped honestly the burping is still going strong if not getting worse and i suck at burping if i drink a soda and need to burp i have to pat my back or chest to get it out i just never burp and no i sound like a truck driver!!;0 ...LOL... i am downloading pic now let me know what you think and fingers crossed for my doctor appt tommorrow i will keep everyone updated incase you ever have the same situation...:)Click to expand...

Where is the picture?


----------



## maxxiandniko

kismett said:


> here it is let me kno if i should get a better pic

I think I see something...


----------



## alin3boys

I can see the line,strange dreams,pain to sides of boobs and close to arm pits and gas all fab symptoms Hun,fingers crossed it gets darker


----------



## soontobmrsm

LLbean said:


> soontobmrsm said:
> 
> 
> hpt = :bfn: no AF for me yet....??????? wait and see for me... getting a bit jaded now... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Highly confusing ... Is it bfn or BFP? Sorry but the ticker on your signature has me wondering heheheClick to expand...

bfn...... even though I am late...


----------



## kismett

yes just like my resume it all looks good on paper but in real life it isn't that cut and dry..:) if that makes any sense..lol... the bbs hurt at night and through the night actually has been waking me up that has never happened but around lunch time the pain is much milder maybe cause i took bra off idk.. but some times i feel pg then sometimes i run to bathroom and EXPECT to see af it is all just confusing i read somewhere that some symptoms we make happen cause we want it so bad so when my bbs hurt i prod poke pinch everything cause i am wondering am i making them hurt or do they really hurt? the big thing is I have only 1 tube so in my mind I think no way in heck will it ever happen for me I have a 5 year old and it took me 18 very long long years to have him!! I had 2 badly scarred tubes so I met his father one day and was finale happy was all set in my mind not having anymore kids ( i have a 2 when i was 17and 18 and at that age you don't appreciate being a mom i rushed it through wanted them to hurry and grow up so i could have a life little did i know the life i wfanted i already had) so i was finale content my daughter had just come home from the hospital with my lil grandson and just on a co-worker mentioning that my af comes a week before hers and she got over hers a week prior I thought hmmm no way I had only been with my then bf for 6 months and yes BFP!! I alomst had a nervous break down!! NO JOKE!!!! my dh has 14 siblings and they all have multiple kids so I think he must have some great swimming genes!! then my son was 6 months old i got pg AGAIN!! wow but i knew something was wrong long story short i had and eptopic went in for surgery and they found the other pg in other tube lucky for me though i only had to lose 1 tube! i fell sad for along time over that and didn't want to have any more pg where something would go wrong but a few months ago I realized I am 42 I have a 5 yr old and this is my last chance i wouldn't want to have one to late just because my body is tired and i think a pregnancy would hurt me to much.. with my son I had to use a walker to get to the bathroom at night my hips hurt so bad! and let me tell you if a growing bump might turn a dh off try let him see u using a walker sex doesnt' look all that exciting to him then!! LMAO! :) sorry for going on and on I am just really going batty and don't really have anyone to talk to my dh won't get his hopes up so he won't talk about it till i am a few months along if i try to bring it up he just brushes me off i know he was hurt to and that is how he handles it but i just feel confused and alone! so I do appreciate all the posts and answers and support really i do I just wish i knew and I was sure i wasn't going to lose another hopefully though tommorrow my doctor will have good news... :)


----------



## kismett

SOONTOBMRSM.......

well i am late also and really haven't gotten a bfp that i believe personally i would rather get af then a bfn! somehow it is easier for me to accept... but if you ov late then af might come later and you may be testing to early? do you "feel" like af is coming?


----------



## kismett

maxxiandniko said:


> kismett said:
> 
> 
> here it is let me kno if i should get a better pic
> 
> I think I see something...Click to expand...

yes i do see a very thin faint line but because it is sooo thin is that a + or something else and i took the 2nd one in the box and got almost the same thing except it was actually lighter i could only see it outside... so does that mean neg or the fact that i am only technically around 10dpo give or take a day even though af is 2 days late cause i ov very late... UGH!! why do i do this to myself although i have never gotten this out hand!! :)


----------



## soontobmrsm

kismett said:


> SOONTOBMRSM.......
> 
> well i am late also and really haven't gotten a bfp that i believe personally i would rather get af then a bfn! somehow it is easier for me to accept... but if you ov late then af might come later and you may be testing to early? do you "feel" like af is coming?

no sign of af .... ov was bang on time....trying not to get hopes up but its not so easy... oh is desperate to do another hpt just in case.... I want to wait as I can't bare the missing second line... I end up peering at it from all angles and in all lights hours after the rec time....:winkwink:


----------



## willowbrook

Fingers crossed for kismett and soonto


----------



## LLbean

kismett said:


> here it is let me kno if i should get a better pic

ARG I hate blue dye tests...can you get a FRER????


----------



## kismett

LLbean said:


> kismett said:
> 
> 
> here it is let me kno if i should get a better pic
> 
> ARG I hate blue dye tests...can you get a FRER????Click to expand...

I could but since I see my gyn dr tommorrow i figured whats the point of wasting the money on another test ... so tommorrow is the big day and honestly i hate to jinx myself but i just feel it stronger and stronger cramps are mild and lower middle af cramps usually come hard on sides before af comes... and the burping is as strong as ever!! That is the big sign for me... fingers crossed my dr gives me good news! feels like the night before x-mas and i am 10 yrs old wish i could just go to sleep but the excitement is keeping me up!:) :happydance:


----------



## kismett

soontobmrsm said:


> kismett said:
> 
> 
> SOONTOBMRSM.......
> 
> well i am late also and really haven't gotten a bfp that i believe personally i would rather get af then a bfn! somehow it is easier for me to accept... but if you ov late then af might come later and you may be testing to early? do you "feel" like af is coming?
> 
> no sign of af .... ov was bang on time....trying not to get hopes up but its not so easy... oh is desperate to do another hpt just in case.... I want to wait as I can't bare the missing second line... I end up peering at it from all angles and in all lights hours after the rec time....:winkwink:Click to expand...

oh my gosh i sooooo know how it feels to NOT see that very important second line like someone tied a string around your heart and a huge brick at the other end of the string and as the urine passes over and ignores that line some threw that brick over a cliff and your heart is ripped out of your chest following it! well thats how i feel thats why i would so rather see af arrive then see a bfn... I love those commercials where the woman takes a pregnancy test and she is gasping "oh oh oh my gosh haha oh my gosh " blah blah blah ya way to make me fell like a loser thanks clear blue!!:growlmad: well my fingers are crossed for you , i see my gyn dr tommorow and i am really nervous the only thing i did different this month was the first half of my cycle before ov i took 400mg of folic acid every other day i heard it strengthens the egg alot so maybe it really worked! keep me posted on how you get on....:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sorry I've not posted here for a bit :blush: but thought I'm going to check on those girls to see if someone's hiding a BFP round here and two of you are getting my pom poms twitching!! Kistmet and soontobmrsm - lots of luck and baby dust!!!!!! xXx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Kissmet I'm keeping FXd for today!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Fingers double xx'd now Kissmet!


----------



## never2late70

Triple crossed Kismett :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Quadruple crossed! :)


----------



## kismett

ahhh thanks everyone well i went to the dr I saw the midwife and she is sooo super nice but she said she would be highly surprised with my age and the 1 tube and it's condition my history if I was pg! yikes that didn't start off to promising so she asked me if i wanted a urine or blood i picked the blood test because most dr offices have the same urine tests you get at the local pharmacy and i already did that so now i have to wait till the morning for the results... off course i can't sleep cause i decided to swing by the $ store and pick up a few tests just for kicks! :) so i was saving up my urine and passed out cold! sound asleep for hours when i woke i forgot all about the test till an hour after i peed! DUH! well i used a little tiny pee and left the test on the counter i watched for less than a full minute and it looked as if i saw the faintes of faint lines i thought iwas making myself see one so thought go out get a breath of air and then look again well i got busy and forgot! double DUH! when i went back it was 2 pink lines one was fainter then the other but now i don't know if it right cause i don't know if it was after the time allowed! UGH! I can't win!!! i am being slowly tortured here! LOL... so i can call the dr office for results at 9am guess i gonna have to suck it up and wait!... thanks for all the fingers crossed after all this i better get a bfp! ;0


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi ladies,

Am back from our travels and have news that at 42 and after trying for years, I'm pregnant for the first time. 

I wrote more here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...4-ltttc-thread-everyone-410.html#post20300625

I do hope some may benefit from my experience. 

But this is just the beginning - at my age, at any age really, there are still many rivers to cross.

Alex


----------



## kismett

I call the dr office this morning and nurse said blood test came back negative....:( and of course it only gets worse the concern now is that since i am so late if i have anpther eptopic with my last onely little tube, then it may not show up this early so if i don't get af by next week they want me to call and repeat.... I am actually handling this ok my dh on the other hand is pretty bumbed out and trying to hide it... I have tried plenty of time for years and I swore if it ever got so it controlled my life and made me a crazier lady than i already am that i would need to rethink maybe thats what i should do....


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hey ByAnyMeans

wooooooooo hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congratulations to you both...x


----------



## never2late70

Kismett I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Oh Kismet :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Kismet - :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Anyone heard from Donna yet and if her snow baby took?????


----------



## never2late70

Donna where are you? :shrug:


----------



## willowbrook

Congratulations ByAnyMeans

And kismett so sorry was really hoping for you :hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Firstly thanks for the kind words on my situation. But I hope my news doesn't comes across as insensitive now that I'm reading back a few pages - I have been traveling and off the forum for a few weeks and am not up to what's been happening.

The key thing about what is now happening with me is, it's the one positive thing that's happened after a long, long trial and error period of things that did not work out, and hopefully some of my experiences are useful for others.

Kismett am so sorry.


----------



## kismett

ByAnyMeans said:


> Firstly thanks for the kind words on my situation. But I hope my news doesn't comes across as insensitive now that I'm reading back a few pages - I have been traveling and off the forum for a few weeks and am not up to what's been happening.
> 
> The key thing about what is now happening with me is, it's the one positive thing that's happened after a long, long trial and error period of things that did not work out, and hopefully some of my experiences are useful for others.
> 
> Kismett am so sorry.

thanks! i am very happy for you and anyone who gets what they have wanted in no way should my situation take away from anyones great news i would hate if anyone felt that way!! sometimes things go r way and sometimes they just take a little longer! I am sure you have been through your trials and now you have gotten what you have well been overdue! I am delighted for you please don't hold back share your excitement!! :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's posted a video of me doing some IVF injections in case anyone's interested..lol :thumbup:

The link to my journal is in my signature below.

Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## soontobmrsm

Guess I am out this month.... spotting yesterday and mild cramping this morning... a full blown AF would be good right now so that I can start again... G.P visit on Monday for last check after MC in May so I will have a chat about my actual chances of getting that BFP... OH has not been checked so this may also be an option... bit apprehensive about broaching the subject with him as I worry that he might think that I think there is something wrong with him...aghhhhhh! way ahead of myself again....!


----------



## kismett

well i started spotting today I never thought i would be so happy to get af but if the other alternative was eptopic then i say bring on af!! So heres hoping next month is better and next month i am ignoring ALL symptoms until af is late and i see 3 bfp on 3 different tests! :) good luck everyone!!


----------



## never2late70

Cycle cancelled poor response :cry: converted to IUI on Saturday. Trigger tonight :cry:


----------



## Roozoo

ByAnyMeans said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Am back from our travels and have news that at 42 and after trying for years, I'm pregnant for the first time.
> 
> I wrote more here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...4-ltttc-thread-everyone-410.html#post20300625
> 
> I do hope some may benefit from my experience.
> 
> But this is just the beginning - at my age, at any age really, there are still many rivers to cross.
> 
> Alex

Thank you SOO much for sharing! I'm new here and turn 41 on Aug 26th - we've been trying for past the past 18mo (I was a 1st time bride at age 39). This is what I get for waiting TTC I guess - LOL.

We just did our first IUI yesterday ... I'm praying it takes even though I've been told only to expect a 1-3% chance :shrug:

You've been through a ton it appears and I feel we're just at the starting gate, but you give me hope! I'm praying this pregnancy is healthy and takes for you!


----------



## maxxiandniko

never2late70 said:


> Cycle cancelled poor response :cry: converted to IUI on Saturday. Trigger tonight :cry:

I'm sorry :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that the IUI works. When I did IVF I ended up with 11 follicles but only 5 fertilized. I remember that my fertility doc said that in the event that we had to do another round he'd adjust the medications to get a better response. I'm sure they'll do that with you.


----------



## maxxiandniko

kismett said:


> well i started spotting today I never thought i would be so happy to get af but if the other alternative was eptopic then i say bring on af!! So heres hoping next month is better and next month i am ignoring ALL symptoms until af is late and i see 3 bfp on 3 different tests! :) good luck everyone!!

Yay on AF!


----------



## never2late70

maxxiandniko said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle cancelled poor response :cry: converted to IUI on Saturday. Trigger tonight :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that the IUI works. When I did IVF I ended up with 11 follicles but only 5 fertilized. I remember that my fertility doc said that in the event that we had to do another round he'd adjust the medications to get a better response. I'm sure they'll do that with you.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

never2late70 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> cycle cancelled poor response :cry: Converted to iui on saturday. Trigger tonight :cry:
> 
> i'm sorry :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that the iui works. When i did ivf i ended up with 11 follicles but only 5 fertilized. I remember that my fertility doc said that in the event that we had to do another round he'd adjust the medications to get a better response. I'm sure they'll do that with you.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

everything crossed for you...xx


----------



## willowbrook

never2late70 said:


> Cycle cancelled poor response :cry: converted to IUI on Saturday. Trigger tonight :cry:

So sorry but keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## never2late70

Thanks for all of the support lovely's! :hugs:

I post a lot in my journal but always stalking and praying for you all

Muah!
~Angie


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Thanks Roozoo, and good luck with your IVF. 

Having been through 3 of those and also IUIs, I have to wonder if the Metformin treatment might have been a better way to start for me since it seems to have worked after only one try. 

We'll never know if it was from the Metformin or the supplements from the past few months.


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi Byanymeans, just wondering as a 41 year old how long you've been taking supplements. Just wondering if dhea is something I should add to my already heavy vitamin regime??

Congratulations, and heaps of good wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Yellow Lily

I'm new to the site - just joined yesterday. I recently turned 40, one miscarriage at 7 weeks in 2007, and one baby boy born sleeping 10 months ago. :cry: 

We've been ttc again, no success yet. Looking forward to my appointment in a couple weeks with the Recurrent Pregnancy Loss Clinic at BC Women's Hospital. 
I'm hoping they can help us out :thumbup:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Barnabibear - I took DHEA from about March until now. I researched a lot, and got some info and support from our dear Crystal here. But DHEA was only a part of the self-treatment - for the first time in my life, with DH's oversight, I begans taking suppliments (it's in my sig). 

I had only started taking Metformin just before my last cycle as that is when we started to see the new doc, who put me on that after seeing I was PCO and thought my prior doc has both missed that and mistreated me (in the treatment sense). He also put me on HGH (only 2 shots as we were traveling).

Plus the acupuncture and TCM teas, as we get the real stuff here in Singapore. 

No idea which of these worked in the end.

But research DHEA, it si not without side effects and there are those who caution against it. What I should have done first was to get a blood test to know my DHEA levels.


----------



## soontobmrsm

Hi and Welcome to Yellow Lily....x

OH went to docs yesterday to have his meds review, on the way I sent a txt to ask him if he would ask G.P about any contradictions with his meds and our quest to have a baby... lo and behold his meds (statin) have changed and he also asked if it would be possible to have SA:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: done...I am so proud of him doing that off his own back as I know it is something he has issues with. When he told me of his plan of action (SA to be done on Friday) I suddenly had a really guilty thought ("Did I bully him into this with my nagging about something being abnormal?") which soon turned to me thinking if all comes back well with SA then surely it will be down to me? So what seems to have been a step forward now has me in complete turmoil. due to his work commitments and our long distance relationship not really had much chance to talk about it in any detail.... The fact that I love and cherish him means that the results will not change our relationship on my part, I only hope he feels the same if I cannot produce the much wanted baby we so crave....:help:


----------



## Donna210369

Hello Ladies!!! sorry i've been missing for so long. It's been a busy few weeks.

welcome to all the new ladies, wow it's been busy on here. I'm sorry you're having to join us, but hope your journey will be a quick one. 

Never2late, i'm so sorry you're ivf was changed to iui, must have been so disappointing. But you never know, this may do the trick. It only takes one little egg x

Soontobe dont feel that you've bullied your dh, I'm sure he's doing it because he wants to. I do understand that if dh's results are ok then you'll feel to blame. This is exactly how I feel, although dh doesn't blame me at all. Hugs xx

Garnet nice to see you xx

Thanks to the ladies posting with their BFP's. it's great to hear some positive stories. 

AFM- snowbaby didn't work. That was our last ivf/FET so will just keep trying naturally. Thanks for thinking of me girls xx


----------



## Garnet

Donna210369 said:


> Hello Ladies!!! sorry i've been missing for so long. It's been a busy few weeks.
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies, wow it's been busy on here. I'm sorry you're having to join us, but hope your journey will be a quick one.
> 
> Never2late, i'm so sorry you're ivf was changed to iui, must have been so disappointing. But you never know, this may do the trick. It only takes one little egg x
> 
> Soontobe dont feel that you've bullied your dh, I'm sure he's doing it because he wants to. I do understand that if dh's results are ok then you'll feel to blame. This is exactly how I feel, although dh doesn't blame me at all. Hugs xx
> 
> Garnet nice to see you xx
> 
> Thanks to the ladies posting with their BFP's. it's great to hear some positive stories.
> 
> AFM- snowbaby didn't work. That was our last ivf/FET so will just keep trying naturally. Thanks for thinking of me girls xx

Darn was hoping snowbaby would work out for you. So sorry:hugs: hopefully something will happen naturally. Thanks for the update:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Donna210369 said:


> Hello Ladies!!! sorry i've been missing for so long. It's been a busy few weeks.
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies, wow it's been busy on here. I'm sorry you're having to join us, but hope your journey will be a quick one.
> 
> Never2late, i'm so sorry you're ivf was changed to iui, must have been so disappointing. But you never know, this may do the trick. It only takes one little egg x
> 
> Soontobe dont feel that you've bullied your dh, I'm sure he's doing it because he wants to. I do understand that if dh's results are ok then you'll feel to blame. This is exactly how I feel, although dh doesn't blame me at all. Hugs xx
> 
> Garnet nice to see you xx
> 
> Thanks to the ladies posting with their BFP's. it's great to hear some positive stories.
> 
> AFM- snowbaby didn't work. That was our last ivf/FET so will just keep trying naturally. Thanks for thinking of me girls xx

sorry snowbaby didn`t work.

i am i right in thinking it is something to do with your lining? I assume that is something that could be sorted with meds or am i being thick!!!

I have realised i have 9 day LP - so have been taking B6 so really hope that works!!


----------



## soontobmrsm

Donna210369 said:


> Hello Ladies!!! sorry i've been missing for so long. It's been a busy few weeks.
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies, wow it's been busy on here. I'm sorry you're having to join us, but hope your journey will be a quick one.
> 
> Never2late, i'm so sorry you're ivf was changed to iui, must have been so disappointing. But you never know, this may do the trick. It only takes one little egg x
> 
> Soontobe dont feel that you've bullied your dh, I'm sure he's doing it because he wants to. I do understand that if dh's results are ok then you'll feel to blame. This is exactly how I feel, although dh doesn't blame me at all. Hugs xx
> 
> Garnet nice to see you xx
> 
> Thanks to the ladies posting with their BFP's. it's great to hear some positive stories.
> 
> AFM- snowbaby didn't work. That was our last ivf/FET so will just keep trying naturally. Thanks for thinking of me girls xx

sorry about Snowbaby Donna.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## willowbrook

Donna210369 said:


> Hello Ladies!!! sorry i've been missing for so long. It's been a busy few weeks.
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies, wow it's been busy on here. I'm sorry you're having to join us, but hope your journey will be a quick one.
> 
> Never2late, i'm so sorry you're ivf was changed to iui, must have been so disappointing. But you never know, this may do the trick. It only takes one little egg x
> 
> Soontobe dont feel that you've bullied your dh, I'm sure he's doing it because he wants to. I do understand that if dh's results are ok then you'll feel to blame. This is exactly how I feel, although dh doesn't blame me at all. Hugs xx
> 
> Garnet nice to see you xx
> 
> Thanks to the ladies posting with their BFP's. it's great to hear some positive stories.
> 
> AFM- snowbaby didn't work. That was our last ivf/FET so will just keep trying naturally. Thanks for thinking of me girls xx

So sorry Donna. Good luck with trying naturally


----------



## willowbrook

Hi hope everyone is well. I am off on holiday soon, unfortunately AF is due while I'm away :growlmad: and next month DH is away at the crucial time so pinning my hopes on this month. I'm hoping I can just relax and not worry about whether AF will show up or not. Be back soon to catch up. Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So sorry Donna :nope::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Donna, like the other ladies, very sorry to hear. I was in a similar place a few months ago after all the failed and expensive treatments, then TTCN and self-dosing.

And good luck Willow.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all, after a birthday last week I decided to hunt down a new doc as my regular one moved away at Xmas last year. So got a new GP and she immediately gave us a referral to the FS and sent me off for a bunch of bloodwork. Hopefully the start of something positive!


----------



## Bravemom

Maddy40 said:


> Hi all, after a birthday last week I decided to hunt down a new doc as my regular one moved away at Xmas last year. So got a new GP and she immediately gave us a referral to the FS and sent me off for a bunch of bloodwork. Hopefully the start of something positive!

That's great news ,good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Bravemom said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, after a birthday last week I decided to hunt down a new doc as my regular one moved away at Xmas last year. So got a new GP and she immediately gave us a referral to the FS and sent me off for a bunch of bloodwork. Hopefully the start of something positive!
> 
> That's great news ,good luck :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks....kind of good and bad! The next available appointment is end of October...:shrug:


----------



## MCEJ

It's been awhile since I have posted anything, but have been quietely reading everyone's posts. i am so sorry for all who have had a BFN, I know how you feel and my heart goes out to you all. I am going in on Friday to have my laperoscopy and hysteroscopy. Am nervous and relieved at the same time. Maybe there will be some answers that we can have answered. If all is well, then we can go for one moer IUI (we have enought meds to go through and IUI, but not enough money to go for another IVF at this point). We have had to pay for everything out of pocket like so many couples and I know that has added to the stress (that includes all vitamins of course, acutpuncture, part of our therapy, etc). Has anyone on this thread gone through both surgeries at once, and did you get a BFP fairly soon afterward? Let me know your experiences!!! Thank you ahead for any input!


----------



## PositiveUs

MCEJ said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted anything, but have been quietely reading everyone's posts. i am so sorry for all who have had a BFN, I know how you feel and my heart goes out to you all. I am going in on Friday to have my laperoscopy and hysteroscopy. Am nervous and relieved at the same time. Maybe there will be some answers that we can have answered. If all is well, then we can go for one moer IUI (we have enought meds to go through and IUI, but not enough money to go for another IVF at this point). We have had to pay for everything out of pocket like so many couples and I know that has added to the stress (that includes all vitamins of course, acutpuncture, part of our therapy, etc). Has anyone on this thread gone through both surgeries at once, and did you get a BFP fairly soon afterward? Let me know your experiences!!! Thank you ahead for any input!

Ok. Let me help you out here. I just had lap and hysteroscopy last month both together. I tried naturally a couple days ago but don't know what the result will be. Anyway, that is not the point. 
Let me save you some agonizing pain!
They didn't tell me that for the first 24 hrs after the procedure to stay lying down as much as possible (not that you really want to do anything else). The point is, lying down flat is supposed to help the gases disperse. 
I did not know this and felt fine 3 days after the procedure but on the 4th day, I had unbelievable neck and shoulder pain!!!
I found out that you are really supposed to lay flat as long as you can so the gases don't rise up to your neck and shoulder area. It is painful!
Good luck!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jenslaura

Hi, 
I'm new here and love all the positive comments and thoughts. I was so depressed this morning. I found out my hospital (Kaiser) only does IVF up to 42 years of age. I had my 45 birthday a couple of weeks ago. I went through 6 years of clomid, etc., basically everything but IVF. So, I said to myself, "That's ok, it's all going to be natural, ok, that's ok" I started thinking about my mother, grandmothers, and my sisters. My mother had me when she was 42. My grandfather (on my moms side) was the youngest of 12, so his mom had to be in her 40's right? (this is where you say, "yes!") And my granny, (dad's mom) had her twelfth child in her 40's. I have a message out to my Uncle asking him her age. When I find out, I'll let you know. I am the youngest of 6. One of my sisters had her son when she was 42 (She got married in Dec. and got pregnant in Feb!) and my other sister (and her dh) got nervous they would conceive after babysitting my new nephew (when she was 44,) that her dh got a vasectomy! This is all positive to me. When I told my "newly wed" sister (at the time) that my dh and I were told by the docs, when to, (you know) and how often, she said, "No, man, you got to do it all the time!" (Sorry for being graphic) Anyway, I am now going to pretend I am 18 and my dh is 20! Now I just have to convince him that he really isn't as tired as he thinks... (sorry if my post is too graphic)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi to the new people and sorry to all those :witch: got. AF is supposed to be here today and isn't but I would be completely shocked if she just isn't late. I'm pretty sure that we didn't BD during the time we needed to. Plus I feel crampy. I got AF early last month so my guess is I'll get her late this month and be back on track for Friday. Is what it is!


----------



## twotogo

Jenslaura said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here and love all the positive comments and thoughts. I was so depressed this morning. I found out my hospital (Kaiser) only does IVF up to 42 years of age. I had my 45 birthday a couple of weeks ago. I went through 6 years of clomid, etc., basically everything but IVF. So, I said to myself, "That's ok, it's all going to be natural, ok, that's ok" I started thinking about my mother, grandmothers, and my sisters. My mother had me when she was 42. My grandfather (on my moms side) was the youngest of 12, so his mom had to be in her 40's right? (this is where you say, "yes!") And my granny, (dad's mom) had her twelfth child in her 40's. I have a message out to my Uncle asking him her age. When I find out, I'll let you know. I am the youngest of 6. One of my sisters had her son when she was 42 (She got married in Dec. and got pregnant in Feb!) and my other sister (and her dh) got nervous they would conceive after babysitting my new nephew (when she was 44,) that her dh got a vasectomy! This is all positive to me. When I told my "newly wed" sister (at the time) that my dh and I were told by the docs, when to, (you know) and how often, she said, "No, man, you got to do it all the time!" (Sorry for being graphic) Anyway, I am now going to pretend I am 18 and my dh is 20! Now I just have to convince him that he really isn't as tired as he thinks... (sorry if my post is too graphic)

Not graphic at all, trust me. (take a look at all the smilies) TMI is commonplace on the BnB. :haha: Is there another place you can go to get IVF done?


----------



## Maddy40

I really like reading here because of the variety of stories and the fact everyone accepts that someone in their 40s is entitled to try to TTC if they want. Def not the attitude everywhere out there, is it? 

Jenslaura will you try to find another provider that will do IVF?


----------



## 2blue lines

i just turned 40 this past June & I have been trying over 3 years with one MC. Its a battle but today I was thinking that I am taking a new approach. Going to lose some weight so that will make me feel better,. and have as much sex as possible!!! Seriously that can't possibly hurt!! but only make me feel better. I will do another round of IUI in a month or so, take it easy and then by my 41st I am going to due one invitro if that doesnt work. I am going to try and acceptt my fate.. Good Luck to everyone I will continue to post my details as they come about/ This month we are just doing OPK and timing intercourse no assisttance! No bills!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Jenslaura said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here and love all the positive comments and thoughts. I was so depressed this morning. I found out my hospital (Kaiser) only does IVF up to 42 years of age. I had my 45 birthday a couple of weeks ago. I went through 6 years of clomid, etc., basically everything but IVF. So, I said to myself, "That's ok, it's all going to be natural, ok, that's ok" I started thinking about my mother, grandmothers, and my sisters. My mother had me when she was 42. My grandfather (on my moms side) was the youngest of 12, so his mom had to be in her 40's right? (this is where you say, "yes!") And my granny, (dad's mom) had her twelfth child in her 40's. I have a message out to my Uncle asking him her age. When I find out, I'll let you know. I am the youngest of 6. One of my sisters had her son when she was 42 (She got married in Dec. and got pregnant in Feb!) and my other sister (and her dh) got nervous they would conceive after babysitting my new nephew (when she was 44,) that her dh got a vasectomy! This is all positive to me. When I told my "newly wed" sister (at the time) that my dh and I were told by the docs, when to, (you know) and how often, she said, "No, man, you got to do it all the time!" (Sorry for being graphic) Anyway, I am now going to pretend I am 18 and my dh is 20! Now I just have to convince him that he really isn't as tired as he thinks... (sorry if my post is too graphic)

Hi and welcome to bnb and yes def it's possible ,am also 45 and am determined to get pregnant naturally ,also use softcups after intercourse and I temp as well to confirm ovulation and use ovulation predictor kits ,also having intercourse around the fertile time and maybe take some vitamins for you and hubby and to be in the best place possible both physically and emotionally :thumbup:Hope this isn't too much and good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## greens

I often think about the 'do it all the time' comment as when I have got pregnant it was with none timed BD. So I kinda of think the body may indicate one thing but do another and frequent say every 3 days BD covers the bases if ovulation varies plus you get healthier sperm maybe as regular brewing of them occurs.


----------



## Jenslaura

Thank you for all the positive feedback. I am having fun trying to figure out all the abbreviations for terms, AF, BNB, etc... 

Twotogo and Maddy40, no I won't be able to go anywhere else for IVF, too old, or have to have an egg donor (can't they check mine :growlmad:) and that was a big no from dh. 

But I have positive news...I heard back from my Uncle and he told me that my grandmother had my Aunt when she was 42, and him when she was 45! All these pregnancies, stated in my last post and here were all natural! :happydance: So, again, I believe all of this is encouraging for all of us!!

Bravemom, thank you for your recommendations. I have never heard of "softcup" I googled it, and will try it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Jenslaura said:


> Thank you for all the positive feedback. I am having fun trying to figure out all the abbreviations for terms, AF, BNB, etc...
> 
> Twotogo and Maddy40, no I won't be able to go anywhere else for IVF, too old, or have to have an egg donor (can't they check mine :growlmad:) and that was a big no from dh.
> 
> But I have positive news...I heard back from my Uncle and he told me that my grandmother had my Aunt when she was 42, and him when she was 45! All these pregnancies, stated in my last post and here were all natural! :happydance: So, again, I believe all of this is encouraging for all of us!!
> 
> Bravemom, thank you for your recommendations. I have never heard of "softcup" I googled it, and will try it![/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to travel there are some clinics across the US that will do ivf after 42. But honestly I bet you'll do fine on your own.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Still no AF but negative tests today. I'm just hoping that my cycles aren't getting weird on me again.


----------



## soontobmrsm

good luck....x


----------



## maxxiandniko

No AF because she isn't supposed to be here till next week! Ha ha I miscalculated!


----------



## luckylecky

maxxiandniko said:


> No AF because she isn't supposed to be here till next week! Ha ha I miscalculated!

you're still in with a huge chance then!! :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

luckylecky said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> No AF because she isn't supposed to be here till next week! Ha ha I miscalculated!
> 
> you're still in with a huge chance then!! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's a good way to look at it!


----------



## soontobmrsm

symptom spotting.......aghh!
"at 7dpo you may have tender breasts ..as experienced by 11.9% of women"
yes...... my breasts are tender but that's becauae I keep prodding them to see if tbey are tender..... aghhhh! its just as well I can laugh....or else I might cry...
Hope you are all.well


----------



## MCEJ

Hi to all! I'm back...posted around page 121. I have been reading but not posting. Sorry to all who had BFNs and congrats to those with BFPs. I had my lap/hysteroscopy on Friday. It went well, back at work today. They corrected a partial uterine septum which I had no clue I had even with all of the U/S and tests. I wonder if this is why my last two cycles (IUI and IVF) were unsucessful even though everything looked "textbook perfect"? I had a chemical with my IVF and feel this is why it did not take and feel it is my fault for not having the lap/hysteroscopy well in the beginning. Anyone out there had this same surgery and so you feel it will be better to start off with another IUI first (we have enough meds left over from IVF and we pay out of pocket) or save to do IVF?


----------



## luckylecky

MCEJ best of luck to you, sorry I can't answer your questions though.
So I managed to give myself a rather big electrical shock today, I'm guessing the 'lucky' wasn't paying attention today! Do you think it would be damaging to my possible(a long shot) 'being' fertilisied egg? I really shouldn't cut corners... :wacko:


----------



## MCEJ

luckylecky said:


> MCEJ best of luck to you, sorry I can't answer your questions though.
> So I managed to give myself a rather big electrical shock today, I'm guessing the 'lucky' wasn't paying attention today! Do you think it would be damaging to my possible(a long shot) 'being' fertilisied egg? I really shouldn't cut corners... :wacko:

I don't think that could do any damage. I had a stomach virus with my 2nd IUI and called RE in a panic and they stated our bodies have a way of protecting the fertilized egg (or possible fertilized egg). Hope that makes you feel better, if not, contact your RE...that is what they are there for.


----------



## maxxiandniko

AF late again but BFN. She was supposed to be here yesterday. I doubt I'm pg but I'm wondering what's going on.


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Maxxiandniko, d'you know when you O'd could it have been later in your cycle than you thought? :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Jax41 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Maxxiandniko, d'you know when you O'd could it have been later in your cycle than you thought? :hugs:

I guess I did because she got here today! I'm ok with it though. No AF and BFN makes me nervous!


----------



## TMM

Me, me, me! My son has been an only child for 13 years. DH and I finally decided we want #2 at the same time, so here I am trying at 42, with DH at 48.

It's funny how life tosses your words right back at you. Years ago I thought anyone having kids after the age of 40 was bonkers. Well, being a writer I am a naturally bit off kilter but sure as heck don't feel too old to have another!

If anything, we feel more confident and prepared than ever before to increase our family. DH and I have gone through some nasty ups and downs, divorce talk, etc over the years.

This summer it dawned on us that 2013 marks 20 years of being together, and that fact kicked our butts into realizing that yes, we'd sign on for at least 20 more without even thinking about it. 

It's been a long wait for both of us to be in synch on wanting another child. My dearest wish is that counts as part of serving our time and that a healthy full-term pregnancy starts soon, like this month!

Getting pregnant this cycle would be the ultimate because our 20th anniversary of meeting up is 25th June, 2013; our 14th wedding anniversary is 20th June, DH's birthday is 23rd June, and we'd love to have our second child around for the celebrations, cuddled by his/her (or their!) big brother.

Women over 40 have a much higher chance of having twins, so coupled with a family history of dynamic duos - sister :oneofeach: mother :twingirls: great-grandmother identical :twinboys: - I'm admitting to being greedy and wanting twins! DH would prefer one but likes the idea of doubles due to the big age gap between our first.

For all of us trying, fingers crossed, legs open!:winkwink:


----------



## willowbrook

TMM said:


> Me, me, me! My son has been an only child for 13 years. DH and I finally decided we want #2 at the same time, so here I am trying at 42, with DH at 48.
> 
> It's funny how life tosses your words right back at you. Years ago I thought anyone having kids after the age of 40 was bonkers. Well, being a writer I am a naturally bit off kilter but sure as heck don't feel too old to have another!
> 
> If anything, we feel more confident and prepared than ever before to increase our family. DH and I have gone through some nasty ups and downs, divorce talk, etc over the years.
> 
> This summer it dawned on us that 2013 marks 20 years of being together, and that fact kicked our butts into realizing that yes, we'd sign on for at least 20 more without even thinking about it.
> 
> It's been a long wait for both of us to be in synch on wanting another child. My dearest wish is that counts as part of serving our time and that a healthy full-term pregnancy starts soon, like this month!
> 
> Getting pregnant this cycle would be the ultimate because our 20th anniversary of meeting up is 25th June, 2013; our 14th wedding anniversary is 20th June, DH's birthday is 23rd June, and we'd love to have our second child around for the celebrations, cuddled by his/her (or their!) big brother.
> 
> Women over 40 have a much higher chance of having twins, so coupled with a family history of dynamic duos - sister :oneofeach: mother :twingirls: great-grandmother identical :twinboys: - I'm admitting to being greedy and wanting twins! DH would prefer one but likes the idea of doubles due to the big age gap between our first.
> 
> For all of us trying, fingers crossed, legs open!:winkwink:

Good luck TMM hope you get your bfp soon. I too would love to have twins, but one would be just fine!


----------



## Jax41

Hi TMM! Nice to meet you and wishing a short sweet stay here :flower: Feel like I kind of 'know you' as couples we are almost the same ages, although I have no children with my DH and he has 3 from first time round. He is taking a very laid back approach to it all, I have to kick his butt every so often, but we're getting there, a little :baby: would be a cherry on the top for us and I hope it is for you next June!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

maxxiandniko said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Maxxiandniko, d'you know when you O'd could it have been later in your cycle than you thought? :hugs:
> 
> I guess I did because she got here today! I'm ok with it though. No AF and BFN makes me nervous!Click to expand...

Yea! In the nicest possible way I'm so glad she arrived!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## soontobmrsm

waiting, waiting and waiting....
waiting on AF ..... NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT...!
waiting on my new Niece or Nephew (4 days over).... I am looking forward to that (I think?)
waiting on OH SA results (Friday)...aghhhhhhh! he doesn't want me to be there with him? soooo a very busy week just waiting....xx hope you are all well and getting down to some baby making it would be really nice for some BFPs this month....xxxx 
Hi to TMM and good luck with multiples... that would be so cool..x
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## soontobmrsm

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:well AF got me today.... hey ho! no surprises there then...


----------



## willowbrook

soontobmrsm said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:well AF got me today.... hey ho! no surprises there then...

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

soontobmrsm said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:well AF got me today.... hey ho! no surprises there then...

Oh rats! 
I'm having this cycle off as DH is away. So I'm actually looking forward to the witch, so that the next cycle can start & DH can return. FX that next month is OUR month!


----------



## soontobmrsm

:baby: Still waiting on neice/nephew.....Bah!
AF has been and gone 1 day heavy 1 day spotting???????
OH SA results this morning show good motility and morphology... just density a bit lower than normal... second SA next week...!
So this weekend we will be together and having lots of :sex: just for fun....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ghanagirl

Hi all! I am 41, will be 42 next month. Miscarried my 1st 7/2/12, just stopped bleeding last week n started trying again immediately (teehee!) Looking for support n kinship. Heres to pink n blue blankies for all of us in 2013!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I hope everyone who wants twins gets them! My twin boys turned 1 in May. I love having twins even though the pregnancy sucked and I delivered them at 28 weeks. All worth it!


----------



## soontobmrsm

ghanagirl said:


> Hi all! I am 41, will be 42 next month. Miscarried my 1st 7/2/12, just stopped bleeding last week n started trying again immediately (teehee!) Looking for support n kinship. Heres to pink n blue blankies for all of us in 2013!!

welcome and good luck!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

ghanagirl said:


> Hi all! I am 41, will be 42 next month. Miscarried my 1st 7/2/12, just stopped bleeding last week n started trying again immediately (teehee!) Looking for support n kinship. Heres to pink n blue blankies for all of us in 2013!!

Sorry for your loss. Hope for some more BFPs here soon.


----------



## hockey24

ghanagirl said:


> Hi all! I am 41, will be 42 next month. Miscarried my 1st 7/2/12, just stopped bleeding last week n started trying again immediately (teehee!) Looking for support n kinship. Heres to pink n blue blankies for all of us in 2013!!


Welcome Ghanagirl - the bleeding you just had, was that your first AF since the miscarriage? :flower:

I just turned 40 last month and miscarried my first BFP 2 weeks ago at 8w3d. Hoping to go for my 3rd and final IVF cycle in November - as long as AF cooperates with me. :thumbup:


----------



## ghanagirl

Hi Hockey24, so sorry for your loss n thanks for responding to me! To answer your question, i think that was AF but not sure. I started bleeding 6/4/12 at around 7 weeks but there was a heartbeat. Officially mc 7/2-bled til 8/14, stopped long enough for a bd, started again 8/21 which may have been AF, stopped again 12 days later on 9/3-got a couple more BDs in for the fun of it mostly. The last bout of bleeding came around AF time but I kept passing huge clots like a mc. To make matters even more confusing ive been having dizzy spells for a few days n today major dizziness and nausea and Big Time smell sensitivity like when i was preggo, i had to lie down for like an hour n have ginger tea n crackers to calm things down. And i was so tired yesterday i took a 4-5 hour nap n i never nap except when i was preggo. Anyone think i could have conceived during that one week break? Thanks for reading, sorry for the super long story!


----------



## hockey24

Holy cow! You have done alot of bleeding. I would think you would feel a bit weak and dizzy from that alone! I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that. 

Have you called your doctor or POAS'd? Certainly sounds like symptoms but with everything your body has been through and going through - its hard to say.


----------



## soontobmrsm

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:Waiting over Baby Lucy arrived at 11.30pm last night much to my brothers delight... she is a bit wrinkled and soggy but ever so cute....xxx


----------



## Kat S

Me! 40 years old and trying! Trying IUI next month!


----------



## ghanagirl

hockey24 said:


> Holy cow! You have done alot of bleeding. I would think you would feel a bit weak and dizzy from that alone! I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that.
> 
> Have you called your doctor or POAS'd? Certainly sounds like symptoms but with everything your body has been through and going through - its hard to say.[/QUOTE
> Hey Hockey24! Yes alot of bleeding, got very wearing physically and mentally, glad its stopped. What is POAS? Ive been communicating with my doc thru the pregnancy n mc, im just trying not to bug her if these symptoms mean nothing. I generally try to wait n see if they resolve on their own.


----------



## ghanagirl

Oh, and thanks to maddy40 and soontobmrsm for your condolences and welcomes, it means a lot.


----------



## ghanagirl

Hi kat s! Welcome and good luck!!!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Ghanagirl! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, and send love and strength. It's going to happen for us, I know it!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Saintsational

Hi!!! Newbie over 40 TTC for a year and a half...I've been stalking and decided to join.


----------



## willowbrook

Welcome to the new ladies and good luck to you :flower:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hello all,
I am not a newbie to babyandbump but am an on and off poster.
The reason for that is that I have been ttc since 2003. Yep, 2003. Have not been on b&b that long but with such a long time looking at pee sticks and timing things I need to take a break occasionally for mental health.
I am gulp 42 now but began when I was 33.
I will condense my story but basically it was pretty easy ttc the first few years but they all ended in miscarriage. Then I went through a period with no bfp's.
Had some undiagnosed conditions that now make sense as the cause, as all three conditions are related to infertility and miscarriages: hypothyroidism, celiacs and endometriosis. 
For more recent stats, I have not had good luck lately - a chemical pregnancy in sept 2010, right after I began thyroid meds, another chemical in May 2011. 
My partner and I both need to travel sometimes for work or family reasons, so not every month it is possible to bd or bd a good amount. This month I am rather hopeful, I had good timing and plentiful fertile cm, so once again am watching the clock.
I looked at this thread a bit today and went back to May 2012. 
Is it ok to symptom spot on the thread? Do people mind discussing new thoughts or things heard in the news relating to tcc? I Still see ttc as a learning process, maybe more so because of my conditions and like trying new things and watching for news. But if people do not like that I would not post. 
Anyway, I hope I may join you girls:flower:


----------



## CS2012

I will be 30 this month and my partner is 43.


----------



## greens

Hi to the new ladies.
Have you looked at aiding managing your conditions with lifestyle choices Ginergersnaps?
The drawing in evenings are helpful for bd ;) hope they bring you good happenings.
Sharing thoughts and ideas I welcome reading and I expect others do to.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Helloooo! Welcome to the newbs! I'm still pretty new around here as well. Always love the over 40 threads! :) Lots of luck you you all!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Gingersnaps said:


> Hello all,
> I am not a newbie to babyandbump but am an on and off poster.
> The reason for that is that I have been ttc since 2003. Yep, 2003. Have not been on b&b that long but with such a long time looking at pee sticks and timing things I need to take a break occasionally for mental health.
> I am gulp 42 now but began when I was 33.
> I will condense my story but basically it was pretty easy ttc the first few years but they all ended in miscarriage. Then I went through a period with no bfp's.
> Had some undiagnosed conditions that now make sense as the cause, as all three conditions are related to infertility and miscarriages: hypothyroidism, celiacs and endometriosis.
> For more recent stats, I have not had good luck lately - a chemical pregnancy in sept 2010, right after I began thyroid meds, another chemical in May 2011.
> My partner and I both need to travel sometimes for work or family reasons, so not every month it is possible to bd or bd a good amount. This month I am rather hopeful, I had good timing and plentiful fertile cm, so once again am watching the clock.
> I looked at this thread a bit today and went back to May 2012.
> Is it ok to symptom spot on the thread? Do people mind discussing newspaper thoughts or things heard in the news relating to tcc? I Still see ttc as a learning process, maybe more so because of my conditions and like trying new things and watching for news. But if people do not like that I would not post.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I may join you girls:flower:

I have had 7 pgs total with 3 live births and I still feel as though there is always more to learn!! Welcome!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Thanks for the welcome:flower:

~ Green, I definitely had to make lifestyle choices for the celiac, going gluten free and making most of my own meals. For the endo, I was already cautious for many years of hormone mimickers in plastics and have not made really any changes for that aside from trying things that are supposed to lessen endo like RRL tea. Well actually, I have found a site that has made me more aware of hormone mimickers in cosmetics and i use it to check for healthy products: 
https://ewg.org/
Turns out eliminating gluten is supposed to be good for endo! I found out about the celiac before the endo.
For the hypothyroid, just taking a pill once a day,that I have to plan meals around, that is all.


----------



## greens

I am GF to. I quite enjoy making my own stuff now that it is routine.
Reducing to eliminating processed foods will be good for you and your eggs anyway (no ciggies and booze too), lots of veg and fruit and pulses (not necessailty Soya though due to hormone influences).
Dairy and processed meats can not be good from a hormone point of view either.
Interesting about the plastics and cosmetic links too.
A healthy body is our chance of healthy eggs being older too.


----------



## dancareoi

greens said:


> I am GF to. I quite enjoy making my own stuff now that it is routine.
> Reducing to eliminating processed foods will be good for you and your eggs anyway (no ciggies and booze too), lots of veg and fruit and pulses (not necessailty Soya though due to hormone influences).
> Dairy and processed meats can not be good from a hormone point of view either.
> Interesting about the plastics and cosmetic links too.
> A healthy body is our chance of healthy eggs being older too.

Hi, i am 41 and 7 weeks PG with number 4.

It took us 4 goes this time to catch that eggy. I found out in June i had 9 day LP, so started taking 50mg of B6 each day along with 1 pregnacare conception tablet.

i also had an accupuncture consultation with a view to ac in a few weeks time. He seemed to think he could sort LP. He also seemed to think my blood was poor quality and suggested lots of good protein.

he also suggested Kerry Gold butter rather than the low fat spread I had been using.

whether it was coincidence i don`t know, but the next month I was PG.

I suffered a loss in jan at 13-14 weeks. I had a scan yesterday and all good so far, but I am taking nothing for granted this time.

Best of luck in your TTC journey.


----------



## soontobmrsm

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!! YOU ARE NOW ENTERING YOUR FERTILE PERIOD!!!!!! GUESS i SHOULD BE GETTING ON WITH IT THEN.... jUST FOR FUN... 

HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL XXXX


----------



## dancareoi

soontobmrsm said:


> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!! YOU ARE NOW ENTERING YOUR FERTILE PERIOD!!!!!! GUESS i SHOULD BE GETTING ON WITH IT THEN.... jUST FOR FUN...
> 
> HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL XXXX

I suffered another mc at 9 weeks in sept. 

Not feeling too bad, but have only just stopped bleeding 2 weeks after d & c! Also still getting positive opk as my hcg levels must still be raised.

We are going to start trying again in nov. I am under a miscarriage clinic who are gong to biopsy my womb for nk cells and treat me with progesterone cram to increase my LP. They believe I may be too fertile so my bodynisnkeeping all embryos even if they are not viable, this treatment is supposed to help just keep the good ones!
I am also seeing an acupuncturists who thinks my stomach and digestion are the problem, so we shall see what happens!


----------



## hockey24

I'm so sorry for your loss Dancareoi but so glad your doctor is taking some steps to help. :hugs::hugs: Acupuncture is wonderful as well. 

Today is *Pregnancy and Infant Loss Remembrance Day*. For anyone who has endured a loss or knows someone who has suffered a loss, please light a candle tonight in remembrance.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Dancareoi I am so sorry for your loss. Thank goodness you have a proactive doctor willing to work with you. Please do keep us updated on your progress. 

AFM, our first FS appointment is next week.


----------



## dancareoi

thanks for your kind words.

After my MC in Jan, my doc refered me to the clinic, it is actually a re-current mc clinic, but although i had had 2 mc, i had a baby in between.

having now suffered a second mc i am in the right place and am lucky enough to have been seen twice by one of the country`s leading miscarraige experts.

Her plan now is to stop me getting pregant so quickly, to make sure when i do it will be a viable one.

Lets hope it works.

Good luck to you both too.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Sorry for your loss Dan, sounds like you are in good hands now at the clinic. KUP.
What does she mean by getting pregnant too quickly? Too soon after a previous miscarriage?


----------



## dancareoi

Gingersnaps said:


> Sorry for your loss Dan, sounds like you are in good hands now at the clinic. KUP.
> What does she mean by getting pregnant too quickly? Too soon after a previous miscarriage?

What i think she means is at my age it is usual to take 6-9 months to get pregnant, but she was amazed it only took 4. Basically saying my body is accepting a PG it shouldn`t. sounds a bit odd really doesn`t it, but what do i know!

She is happy for us to allow 1 period and then start trying again.


----------



## sowanted

dancareoi said:


> <...>
> Her plan now is to stop me getting pregant so quickly, to make sure when i do it will be a viable one.
> <...>

So soon after a miscarriage, do you mean? I'm confused and want to understand.

Sorry for your loss. Been there. It's not easy...


----------



## dancareoi

sowanted said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> <...>
> Her plan now is to stop me getting pregant so quickly, to make sure when i do it will be a viable one.
> <...>
> 
> So soon after a miscarriage, do you mean? I'm confused and want to understand.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. Been there. It's not easy...Click to expand...

Sorry if I'm not explaining it right. She is not worried about me getting PG again straight after MC, she is more than happy to wait for one AF and then try again.

I think what she means is I get PG too easily for my age. There is a 50% chance of MC over 40. What would happen to most is it will take a while to get PG as the eggs aren't good enough quality. However, it seems I am getting PG even with bag eggs and instead of my body getting rid of it straightaway it is keeping it for a few weeks and then deciding to get rid of it.

What she wants to try and do is stop the bad eggs stating and make sure when I do get PG it will be a good one which will stay. 

I suppose there is the possibility that if we just kept going on our own I could maybe suffer more MC!

Anyway, we will see what happens, had second acupuncture today and he is really pleased with me, so fingers crossed he will do his bit, I will get PG quickly and it will be a keeper!


----------



## Kat S

dancareoi said:


> sowanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> <...>
> Her plan now is to stop me getting pregant so quickly, to make sure when i do it will be a viable one.
> <...>
> 
> So soon after a miscarriage, do you mean? I'm confused and want to understand.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. Been there. It's not easy...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I'm not explaining it right. She is not worried about me getting PG again straight after MC, she is more than happy to wait for one AF and then try again.
> 
> I think what she means is I get PG too easily for my age. There is a 50% chance of MC over 40. What would happen to most is it will take a while to get PG as the eggs aren't good enough quality. However, it seems I am getting PG even with bag eggs and instead of my body getting rid of it straightaway it is keeping it for a few weeks and then deciding to get rid of it.
> 
> What she wants to try and do is stop the bad eggs stating and make sure when I do get PG it will be a good one which will stay.
> 
> I suppose there is the possibility that if we just kept going on our own I could maybe suffer more MC!
> 
> Anyway, we will see what happens, had second acupuncture today and he is really pleased with me, so fingers crossed he will do his bit, I will get PG quickly and it will be a keeper!Click to expand...

Wow, you poor thing! What a situation to go through! I hope your doc gets you on the right plan to find the good egg and you have your sweet one soon!


----------



## Adele1969

Hi Everyone,

So here goes.... had check up with ob/gyn last Friday and got the go ahead to try for another baby. I'm 43, will be 44 in January. Have 2 kids, Kate 20 and Shane 17. We had MM at 13 weeks last Sept and although haven't used any contraception since still no luck. Went to see Gynae I suppose to have a chat and see if she thought I was insane to still be trying but she surprised me by being hugely supportive. Have a 28 day cycle and ovulate between day 12 and 16 every month.

She said fertility will plummet after my birthday so to go crazy for the next 4 months. Am hopeful that we will get a BFP before the time is up. Sorry I don't know all the abbreviations for words in here.

Just wondering if any of you are the same age as me and TTC or have you been successful at the same age? Looking for some friendship and support :)


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Adele , im 45 very soon to be 46 (christmas) eeek, and i have two daughters from a previous marriage one is 20 and the other is 18, my new hubby has had no kids eer and i would love more but we have had no help, support of any kind we had all the tests done when i was 42 and they basically told me that everything was great still ovulating like im in my thirties and eggs are all tho lots there quality just a little down on what they should be but could see no readon why it wouldnt work, when i go to my gp for the results, she took one look at me and said look just walk out this door, forget about it happening because it wont ever happen your age and eggs are against you and menopause will be the only thing you will have now !, least to say i made a hell of a complaint as you can imagine she no longer works at this surgery....
that was nearly 3 years ago and in that time we have had 13 emmc the longest one being 6 weeks, and now im 13dpo and i have been feeling rather unwell:-
nausea on and off
backache low down
a cold that seems to come to nothing
very sore nipples from 1dpo and now horrendously sore boobs
lots of creamy cm and a high soft cervix
cramping on and off which feel more like pulling and pinching
shooting pains through back of nipples
sore chest in middle where boobs meet
sense of smell gone a little weird but not completely like only certain things smell off or weird
tired, well sleep is interupted cos of sore boobs and then the days are like im knackered and yawning my head off from about 2pm and going to bed at 8 - 9pm

Well i think thats it , im so pleased you are somewhere that recognises that we are not too old and that 40 is the new 30 !, we are living longer and producing later as long as we get the help and support we need to do this it will keep happening and so it should be are no different from our younger counterparts just a bit more wiser - dont you think
would love to be your ttc buddie coz i really dont think im pregnant this time round and will be giving it til this christmas and then im done, but would keep supporting you all the way and really hope it happens for you hun


----------



## Adele1969

inkdchick said:


> Hi Adele , im 45 very soon to be 46 (christmas) eeek, and i have two daughters from a previous marriage one is 20 and the other is 18, my new hubby has had no kids eer and i would love more but we have had no help, support of any kind we had all the tests done when i was 42 and they basically told me that everything was great still ovulating like im in my thirties and eggs are all tho lots there quality just a little down on what they should be but could see no readon why it wouldnt work, when i go to my gp for the results, she took one look at me and said look just walk out this door, forget about it happening because it wont ever happen your age and eggs are against you and menopause will be the only thing you will have now !, least to say i made a hell of a complaint as you can imagine she no longer works at this surgery....
> that was nearly 3 years ago and in that time we have had 13 emmc the longest one being 6 weeks, and now im 13dpo and i have been feeling rather unwell:-
> nausea on and off
> backache low down
> a cold that seems to come to nothing
> very sore nipples from 1dpo and now horrendously sore boobs
> lots of creamy cm and a high soft cervix
> cramping on and off which feel more like pulling and pinching
> shooting pains through back of nipples
> sore chest in middle where boobs meet
> sense of smell gone a little weird but not completely like only certain things smell off or weird
> tired, well sleep is interupted cos of sore boobs and then the days are like im knackered and yawning my head off from about 2pm and going to bed at 8 - 9pm
> 
> Well i think thats it , im so pleased you are somewhere that recognises that we are not too old and that 40 is the new 30 !, we are living longer and producing later as long as we get the help and support we need to do this it will keep happening and so it should be are no different from our younger counterparts just a bit more wiser - dont you think
> would love to be your ttc buddie coz i really dont think im pregnant this time round and will be giving it til this christmas and then im done, but would keep supporting you all the way and really hope it happens for you hun

Hi inkdchick,

Thanks so much for your response. So delighted to see I'm not on my own here. Is dpo days past ovulation? I don't know all the abbreviations in here. Have you done a test yet? 

My Gynaecologist was very optimistic as my cycle is so regular and having conceived last yr she reckons there's no reason as to why we shouldn't try. I haven't had any tests or anything and don't really want to go down that route. I think if it happens that'd be fantastic but after having the erpc last year I became totally obsessed with the whole thing and my life fell by the wayside. Have given up peeing on sticks to tell me when I'm ovulating - I pretty much know anyway that its 12 - 16 days. I always get what feels like a really bad period pain for the day!!!

I suggest you find yourself another gp my love. I have had nothing but support from everyone. After the erpc last year the surgeon came in and said give yourself one normal period and then go for it (at that stage i was 42). My GP is totally supportive and obviously my Gynaecologist is sooooo up for it. I'm very lucky I know to have the support there.

Got my period yesterday so the countdown is on now to ovulation and boinking like rabbits :winkwink:

I do hope that you are successful. Let me know how you get on and once again thanks for replying to me :thumbup:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi Adele im 42,43 in july and have 5 boys we have been trying for a girl 11 months now and was not trying but not preventing 12 months before that,i had my 5th son at 40 but last year my cycles changed from 28-30 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles i ovulate cd 13-14 every month and have a luteaul phase of 11-12 if i dont concieve this month thinking of visiting drs to see if any tests i can have to check my egg quality and see if they are deminishing because of my age.


----------



## Adele1969

alin3boys said:


> Hi Adele im 42,43 in july and have 5 boys we have been trying for a girl 11 months now and was not trying but not preventing 12 months before that,i had my 5th son at 40 but last year my cycles changed from 28-30 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles i ovulate cd 13-14 every month and have a luteaul phase of 11-12 if i dont concieve this month thinking of visiting drs to see if any tests i can have to check my egg quality and see if they are deminishing because of my age.

Hi Alin3boys, thanks for replying. Jesus I don't even know what you're talking about. I have heard of luteul phase but dont know anything about it. when i was doing the ovulation sticks (the ones you pee on) i know that was to check the luteul hormone surge before the egg pops but thats about it. i dont know what cd means either.

Its all getting so clinical and thats really not what i want at all. If that were the case I'd be asking the doctor to prescribe clomid but thats not the route i want to go down.

The only thing i can say to you is my gp reckons that because I have regular periods etc that there shouldn't be a problem conceiving. My actual problem is getting the hubby into the sack. Shouldn't that be the other way around lol. He works 7 days a week and is usually in bed by 10pm. Having a quickie then is out of the question cos he's so bloody knackered and he's really paranoid about the kids hearing us. It's usually in the mornings when they're gone to work and school. He's very prepared for 3 times a week once my period is finished so keep your fingers crossed for me.

Go to your gp. You won't regret it. I do realise all gp's are not like mine but the reassurance alone did me a world of good. Let me know how you get on :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> Hi Adele im 42,43 in july and have 5 boys we have been trying for a girl 11 months now and was not trying but not preventing 12 months before that,i had my 5th son at 40 but last year my cycles changed from 28-30 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles i ovulate cd 13-14 every month and have a luteaul phase of 11-12 if i dont concieve this month thinking of visiting drs to see if any tests i can have to check my egg quality and see if they are deminishing because of my age.
> 
> Hi Alin3boys, thanks for replying. Jesus I don't even know what you're talking about. I have heard of luteul phase but dont know anything about it. when i was doing the ovulation sticks (the ones you pee on) i know that was to check the luteul hormone surge before the egg pops but thats about it. i dont know what cd means either.
> 
> Its all getting so clinical and thats really not what i want at all. If that were the case I'd be asking the doctor to prescribe clomid but thats not the route i want to go down.
> 
> The only thing i can say to you is my gp reckons that because I have regular periods etc that there shouldn't be a problem conceiving. My actual problem is getting the hubby into the sack. Shouldn't that be the other way around lol. He works 7 days a week and is usually in bed by 10pm. Having a quickie then is out of the question cos he's so bloody knackered and he's really paranoid about the kids hearing us. It's usually in the mornings when they're gone to work and school. He's very prepared for 3 times a week once my period is finished so keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Go to your gp. You won't regret it. I do realise all gp's are not like mine but the reassurance alone did me a world of good. Let me know how you get on :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi, the luteal Phase is the time from when you OV to when your period starts. A healthy one should be about 12-14 days. However if it is less it is know as a LPD luteal lease defect. I discovered in the summer mine was about 9-10 days. A short LP means you will have trouble conceiving.

I started taking vitamin B6 and the next month I was PG, although sadly lost at 9 weeks. My consultant wants to extend my LP more and will be giving me progesterone cream after my next ovulation.

Progesterone is very important in maintaining a healthy pregnancy.

I have been charting, peeing on sticks, symptom checking and anything else you can think of for months, so anything you need to ask, please do so, I think I know everything there is know.

Having had 2 MC this year I think I am due a break and am hoping any praying for my rainbow.

I was 41 in August and have a DS who will 11 next week, a DD who will be 8 next week and a DS who was 2 in May.

I also do acupuncture and have had 3 sessions. He wants to regulate my cycles as I OV around day 18 but it should be about day 14, he is also trying to extend my LP!

I had d & c over 4 weeks ago and am finally getting negative OPK, but did get positive HPT on Friday, but I am def not PG.:nope:


----------



## alin3boys

my lp has always been 11-12 (i was told by fertility specialist anything over 10 days is fine)and have 5 boys so know that's not my issue i'm thinking more my eggs,i needed clomid to help concieve my 1st ds but that was 11 years ago.


----------



## dancareoi

alin3boys said:


> my lp has always been 11-12 (i was told by fertility specialist anything over 10 days is fine)and have 5 boys so know that's not my issue i'm thinking more my eggs,i needed clomid to help concieve my 1st ds but that was 11 years ago.

My consultant says at over 40 there is a 50% chance of MC, well my stats are showing 100% as I have lost 2 out of 2.

On advice from my acupuncturist I have tried to change my eating habits. Eat at least 2 eggs every day! Also each lots of spinach, kale and broccoli. Also to eat good quality steak, not overcooked.

I am assuming that the high quality of nutrients in these things can be passed to the eggs to help them!


----------



## alin3boys

i have had 2 miscarriages also 1st i was 34 and 2nd i was 37 and then had ds in 2008 and ds in 2010


----------



## Sugarsweet68

Hi i´m 44 i´ve been TTC for 25 yrs and got one BFP once but when i went for the blood test it came out negative.I was so ill with all kinds of pregnancy symptoms.My test was took in a hospital not a home pregnancy test.I think i must have m/c but never got pregnant again.Now i have all the symtoms this month but have just had 2 n half days af but still feel very pregnant...so confused!!!


----------



## soontobmrsm

Sugarsweet68 said:


> Hi i´m 44 i´ve been TTC for 25 yrs and got one BFP once but when i went for the blood test it came out negative.I was so ill with all kinds of pregnancy symptoms.My test was took in a hospital not a home pregnancy test.I think i must have m/c but never got pregnant again.Now i have all the symtoms this month but have just had 2 n half days af but still feel very pregnant...so confused!!!

Welcome sugarsweet68


----------



## Adele1969

Has anyone got any updates for me? Just finished my period so waiting to ovulate now in a few days. Let the boinkings begin xxx


----------



## inkdchick

hey hun i got a smiley face on ov stick on 4th nov at 4.30 pm cd12, did nothing as he was working on lates, got another smiley face on 5th nov 8am cd13 so made love, had really really strong ov pains that night, this morning 6th nov still have ov pains but no smiley face but still made love just in case there was more than one egg cos apparantly it happens the older we get so i wish you all the best adele oh and ive sent you a pm and added you as a friend hun and the other thing i have changed this month is i now only take Vit B complex and folic acid coz the intake shd be 400 to 800 folic acid so im on 600 now and see if that helps the ov pains after my smiley face tests have got me a bit confused but we'll see


----------



## inkdchick

dancareoi, i have three eggs a day before ov from period to help my eggies and have had 15 emmc is 5 years and its not putting me off as its only a text book statement and not what our bodies are individually capable of we are all different dont let them put you off hun dont listen to the statistics just enjoy and go for it


----------



## soontobmrsm

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:OH had results from 2nd SA .... not good at all... so guess we are out..its quite frustrating because he seems so calm about it and I am totally freaking..!!!


----------



## dancareoi

soontobmrsm said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:OH had results from 2nd SA .... not good at all... so guess we are out..its quite frustrating because he seems so calm about it and I am totally freaking..!!!


I assume SA is sperm assessment - correct me if i am wrong:shrug:

apparently acupuncture can increas poor sperm counts, have you considered this?

i saw my acupuncturist again today, I am CD6 so he now has something to work with. He wants to try and get me to OV sooner, around Cd 14 to CD15 insterad of the 18-21 I usually do and he also wants to increase my LP to 12 days.

He thinks my problems are hormonal!!

I am willing to try anything. As soon as I OV I can get intouch with hospital for biopsy for NK killer cells and then we can start trying again after that, sp probably start trying again next month!!!:happydance:


----------



## alin3boys

hi adele accepted your friend request i have also just finished period now on cd 9,due to ov cd 13-14


----------



## inkdchick

well im 3dpo and i still have what feels like stitch pains quite sharp at times and i have never had this before and id love to know what they are , had anyone whose had children or a pregnancy had these before


----------



## Maddy40

soontobmrsm said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:OH had results from 2nd SA .... not good at all... so guess we are out..its quite frustrating because he seems so calm about it and I am totally freaking..!!!

So sorry Soontob... what is your doctor recommending? Will they do IUI or are they recommending IVF? Does your medical system off other accessible services like sperm donation, or embryo donation that you could access? 

Once again I really know where you are coming from. We are getting our latest SA results on Monday & we should find out then what our FS will recommend...


----------



## Jax41

:hi: May I jump back on this thread with you all? Have been AWOL for a while :blush:

Soontobmrsm - please don't worry too much about the SA :hugs: my DH's second one was dreadful, far worse than the first but his Dr said not to worry, :spermy: have off days too, so if he does another then you never know it may be better again? :shrug: I don't think we're going to take things further but I'm trying to get supplements down him to help, but he's an awkward ass and totally not buying into it :growlmad: And, there's a very well known lady on here whose DH had a totally bad SA and the next month she was preg so it just goes to show.... Chin up and big hugs :hugs::hugs:

Maddy40 - good luck on Monday, hope your results show olympic swimmers! :thumbup:

Inkdchick - so nice to see you here again!!!! :happydance::hugs:

Sugarsweet - :hugs: I've not been TTC for as long as you (2 years for me) but I've not got one single BFP in that time, can't quite believe how I've got to 43 and never managed one :dohh::shrug: Really hope that everything's being saved up for a super good sticky one for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Janie66

inkdchick said:


> well im 3dpo and i still have what feels like stitch pains quite sharp at times and i have never had this before and id love to know what they are , had anyone whose had children or a pregnancy had these before


Inkchick! Hi there :) I've had those, in all my pregnancy, two living and three angel ones, so for me it was the womb preparing (stretching) Im excited for you Ink.... So good to see a picture of you, you look great x Ive not been on BnB for so long


----------



## dursaf

hi ladies ..i am 44 and unfortunately no kids . i am on my 2wks waiting for my pregnancy test should be on 27 next week ..hoping it works this time .this is my 5 th ivf procedure.


----------



## dancareoi

dursaf said:


> hi ladies ..i am 44 and unfortunately no kids . i am on my 2wks waiting for my pregnancy test should be on 27 next week ..hoping it works this time .this is my 5 th ivf procedure.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Adele1969

dursaf said:


> hi ladies ..i am 44 and unfortunately no kids . i am on my 2wks waiting for my pregnancy test should be on 27 next week ..hoping it works this time .this is my 5 th ivf procedure.

Oh good luck. I do hope it's good news. :)


----------



## Adele1969

Due my period yesterday. Usually bang on 28 days. Today is day 29. No pregnancy symptoms though. Am afraid to do a test in case it's not the result I want :(


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies I do hope you dont mind if I join, But a little about me I am 41 and hubby is 51 so no time is not on my side. It has been very frustrating every month with BFN I am coming up on 2 years since my tubal reversal in april. And now on my 4th round of clomid,150mg cd 5-9. Oh How I pray, all I want for christmas is our little bunddle of joy. I wish you all the best, and lots of:dust::dust::dust: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dursaf

hi ladies 
today is my day 12 after embryo transfere >>i did a beta hcg test and it was negative :( 2.04 . is it a final result?? though my period is regular and it should be 2 days ago>>what should i do?should i lose hope?could beta hcg be false?i did a first step home pregnancy test on day 11 and it had a slight colour on the second line>i hardly could see it:(


----------



## Adele1969

tiatammy said:


> hello ladies I do hope you dont mind if I join, But a little about me I am 41 and hubby is 51 so no time is not on my side. It has been very frustrating every month with BFN I am coming up on 2 years since my tubal reversal in april. And now on my 4th round of clomid,150mg cd 5-9. Oh How I pray, all I want for christmas is our little bunddle of joy. I wish you all the best, and lots of:dust::dust::dust: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


Have to admit I don't know what most of that means but I sure do hope you get your wish :)


----------



## Adele1969

dursaf said:


> hi ladies
> today is my day 12 after embryo transfere >>i did a beta hcg test and it was negative :( 2.04 . is it a final result?? though my period is regular and it should be 2 days ago>>what should i do?should i lose hope?could beta hcg be false?i did a first step home pregnancy test on day 11 and it had a slight colour on the second line>i hardly could see it:(


I don't know anything about ivf or clomid or any of that stuff. What I do know is that a 2 nd line however faint is a positive result!!!!


----------



## dursaf

hi Adele 1969 
thanks for your reply dear.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Dursaf, how are you today? Did you test again?

AFMl I posted elsewhere that our IUI is not progressing as I had planned (grrr why won't my eggs allow ME to be in control!?) CD11 today and scan showed only 1 follie at 6mm when they need to be at least 19mm for trigger..... grrrrr. I hate having old eggs.


----------



## Jax41

Adele, tiatammy, dursaf :hi: lovely to meet you :flower:

Maddy :hugs: sorry the IUI isn't going according to plan, how did the SA go? Good results I hope :thumbup:


----------



## Adele1969

Jax41 said:


> Adele, tiatammy, dursaf :hi: lovely to meet you :flower:
> 
> Maddy :hugs: sorry the IUI isn't going according to plan, how did the SA go? Good results I hope :thumbup:

Hi Jax, 

nice to meet you too :flower:

so here i am 2 days late. i'm never late. bang on 28 days every month. did a test and got bfn. still no sign of anything but have very tender nipples. don't know what to think. Am i just hoping so much.....


----------



## Jax41

Adele1969 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Adele, tiatammy, dursaf :hi: lovely to meet you :flower:
> 
> Maddy :hugs: sorry the IUI isn't going according to plan, how did the SA go? Good results I hope :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Jax,
> 
> nice to meet you too :flower:
> 
> so here i am 2 days late. i'm never late. bang on 28 days every month. did a test and got bfn. still no sign of anything but have very tender nipples. don't know what to think. Am i just hoping so much.....Click to expand...

I know that feeling all too well, but I'm hoping and praying that it's good news for you!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies 
Can I join- will be 40 in April - TTC number 2
Here's my story from my other post:

I'm a mum to a 22mth gorgeous girl. W spent two years of heartbreak to have her. I have one Fallopian tube due to an ectopic in 2009 and two miscarriages. I'm 40 in April and desperately want to try for number two. 

Any ladies willing to join, share stories and general natter. I am terrified of trying for all the pain and heartache we went through. DH and I have been NTNP but I want to be pregnant!

we conceived my daughter just as we had just stopped trying- previous pregnancies to her (miscarriages) I had done everything under the sun- monitored temp, CM, ovulation via CBFM and soft cups with preseed, timed BD legs in the air! You name it,,,

With my daughter I had Chinese herbs and acupuncture with moxibustion through out! She was born at 34+5 wks at only 3lb8oz by Emergency CS as she wasn't growing as well inside. Post delivery they said my placenta had shown signs of degenerating. 

The stress of it all is so daunting 

Would love some company :)


----------



## Adele1969

Minimin said:


> Hello ladies
> Can I join- will be 40 in April - TTC number 2
> Here's my story from my other post:
> 
> I'm a mum to a 22mth gorgeous girl. W spent two years of heartbreak to have her. I have one Fallopian tube due to an ectopic in 2009 and two miscarriages. I'm 40 in April and desperately want to try for number two.
> 
> Any ladies willing to join, share stories and general natter. I am terrified of trying for all the pain and heartache we went through. DH and I have been NTNP but I want to be pregnant!
> 
> we conceived my daughter just as we had just stopped trying- previous pregnancies to her (miscarriages) I had done everything under the sun- monitored temp, CM, ovulation via CBFM and soft cups with preseed, timed BD legs in the air! You name it,,,
> 
> With my daughter I had Chinese herbs and acupuncture with moxibustion through out! She was born at 34+5 wks at only 3lb8oz by Emergency CS as she wasn't growing as well inside. Post delivery they said my placenta had shown signs of degenerating.
> 
> The stress of it all is so daunting
> 
> Would love some company :)

Hi Minimin.... welcome to the club :flower:


----------



## Adele1969

Still no sign of AF. Nipples tender. Dr is going to test Thurs morning. Keep your fingers crossed everyone :)


----------



## Minimin

Ooh. Fingers crossed adele


----------



## Adele1969

Minimin said:


> Ooh. Fingers crossed adele

Thanks Minimin,

Gp is going to test on thurs morning. Suspense is killing me but I think it's going to be positive. Nipples are sooo sore was shrieking in the shower haha. Just trying not to get too excited in case it's the menopause starting :)


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Ooh. Fingers crossed adele
> 
> Thanks Minimin,
> 
> Gp is going to test on thurs morning. Suspense is killing me but I think it's going to be positive. Nipples are sooo sore was shrieking in the shower haha. Just trying not to get too excited in case it's the menopause starting :)Click to expand...

Keeping everything crossed for you Adele. Have to done anymore tests yourself?

Welcome minimin.

We are now all systems go to start trying again next cycle!

I had NK killer biopsy done yesterday, so if that is the problem then it can be treated, so lets see.

AF due next tues, unless I can get LP longer. So will be OV just before Xmas, so it'll be a busy Christmas this year!


----------



## tiatammy

Adele1969 said:


> Still no sign of AF. Nipples tender. Dr is going to test Thurs morning. Keep your fingers crossed everyone :)

Adele1969, I will keep you in my prayers, and hope you get that BFP, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS Thank you to all the ladies for their responses it was very appreciated.


----------



## dursaf

hello ladies
thanks Maddy .on day 12 i did beta HCG T but unfortunately it was 2.04 :( the doctor said wait one more week and do it again !!i am not sure what this means>do u think hCG might raise up??\
Adele >you are in my prayers >i will say a special pray for you dear.


----------



## Minimin

Week sounds promising adele. Hello dancareio, tiatammy and dursaf


----------



## Adele1969

So Gp's test is negative :(

Still no AF and nipples still very tender and sensitive. He said it may still be too early and gave me a test to do on Sunday. Am i fooling myself? I want it so much is my body tricking me?


----------



## Adele1969

So Gp's test is negative :(

Still no AF and nipples still very tender and sensitive. He said it may still be too early and gave me a test to do on Sunday. Am i fooling myself? I want it so much is my body tricking me?


----------



## Minimin

Keeping my fingers crossed adele :hug:


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> So Gp's test is negative :(
> 
> Still no AF and nipples still very tender and sensitive. He said it may still be too early and gave me a test to do on Sunday. Am i fooling myself? I want it so much is my body tricking me?

Our bodys are so mean to us sometimes.

Still no Af though, so you are still in with a shout - keep us updated.

keeping everything crossed.:hugs:


----------



## Adele1969

7 days late. No sign of AF. Nipples not so sensitive this morning. Another bfn on test. Guess I have to face facts. Probably starting the menopause. :(


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> 7 days late. No sign of AF. Nipples not so sensitive this morning. Another bfn on test. Guess I have to face facts. Probably starting the menopause. :(

silly question, but have you got your dates right - maybe you OV later than you thought?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Adele1969

dancareoi said:


> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 7 days late. No sign of AF. Nipples not so sensitive this morning. Another bfn on test. Guess I have to face facts. Probably starting the menopause. :(
> 
> silly question, but have you got your dates right - maybe you OV later than you thought?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


lol I wish it were that honey. Bang on with my dates though :sad2:


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 7 days late. No sign of AF. Nipples not so sensitive this morning. Another bfn on test. Guess I have to face facts. Probably starting the menopause. :(
> 
> silly question, but have you got your dates right - maybe you OV later than you thought?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol I wish it were that honey. Bang on with my dates though :sad2:Click to expand...

Strange - what did Doc say?


----------



## Adele1969

dancareoi said:


> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 7 days late. No sign of AF. Nipples not so sensitive this morning. Another bfn on test. Guess I have to face facts. Probably starting the menopause. :(
> 
> silly question, but have you got your dates right - maybe you OV later than you thought?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol I wish it were that honey. Bang on with my dates though :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> Strange - what did Doc say?Click to expand...

Doc just said 'that's a negative' and me like an idiot replied with 'so what does that mean?' . he looked at me like I was a total cretin & said 'its negative'. Unfortunately the female doc who is hugely supportive wasn't there. Was talking to my sis today & she said when she was 45 (she's now 48) same thing happened to her. She thought she was preggo but the following month she had a very sudden very heavy AF. I think it's called flooding. I'll be 44 in January so am now thinking I'm not preggo it's probably like my sis :(


----------



## dursaf

hi beautiful ladies 
i did my second test today and by today it will be my day 19 after embryo transfere >>it was 2.51 and the a week be4 it was 2.04 >>not a promising progress :(>doctor asked me to stop all my meds to allow my regular cycle to go..he said there is still hope tho its very weak ..but i think i he said that to support my down spirit dunno should i keep watching this beta hcg next week or just stop thinking it might work this time.?


----------



## dursaf

Adele
may be u hv had a late ov thats u should give it more time.


----------



## Adele1969

dursaf said:


> Adele
> may be u hv had a late ov thats u should give it more time.


I don't understand all the stuff you're talking about honey but i take it you're having ivf? I don't know anything about that at all but i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I do hope you get your good news and I hope you'll be straight in here to tell us all.

I have always had 28 day cycle. There's a first time for everything I guess but did number 4 hpt this morning and it too is bfn. I just want AF to come so we can go again. I want to cry so much but think if I start i'll just never stop :cry:


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> dursaf said:
> 
> 
> Adele
> may be u hv had a late ov thats u should give it more time.
> 
> 
> I don't understand all the stuff you're talking about honey but i take it you're having ivf? I don't know anything about that at all but i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I do hope you get your good news and I hope you'll be straight in here to tell us all.
> 
> I have always had 28 day cycle. There's a first time for everything I guess but did number 4 hpt this morning and it too is bfn. I just want AF to come so we can go again. I want to cry so much but think if I start i'll just never stop :cry:Click to expand...

sorry you still don`t know what`s going on. This TTC is soooo fustrating. in life we can control everything we do, if we want something, we have it, but this is a totally different thing.

We have this deep longing for a baby, which will not go away, the feeling overwhelms us sometimes and we want it so bad, but it is out of our hands and thats whats so fustrating.

I keep thinking back to 12 months ago when I was PG, and saying this time last year I was so many weeks.

On 8th Dec last year, at 12 weeks we had our nuchal scan and it was perfect. A perfect little baby, which we were told was very healthy.

a week later our little one had died, but we didn`t find out for another month. I am not looking forward to my baby`s angelversary. I don`t think we will be able to go the Garden of rememberance on the day, as we will have the other 3 with us because it is a saturday and we wouldn`t want them to go through it.

My DH and I may go another day and take some flowers.

I also keep thinking back to my most recent PG that ended 9 weeks ago. It is longer now since i lost it, than the length of time I was PG!

I have been totally stressed and fustrated waiting to OV so i can get the NK killer test done. Missed last months OV but now it has been done and we are all systems go to try again.

Took 4 months with last one to get PG and that in itself is so fustrating, then if I do get PG we will have all the worry of being PAL.

when you are younger you are worried sick you will get PG by accident thinking it will happen all too easily, but for those of us who desperately want this, it turns out it is not that easy after all.

I now have 3 Little Angels who are looking down and I think of them all the time. I imagine the three of them together, looking after each other and holding hands.

here`s wishing us all lots of baby dust and for a very happy 2013!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Adele :hugs: just want to say my piece if that's okay? :flower: I too all my life have been regular as anything, 28/29 day cycle, but since I've been TTC I've had a few wierd one's :wacko: 18 days, 35-37 days you name it. Every so often I get a duff cycle thrown in, reckon it's my body saying I'm in control not you :haha: All I would say is that when I asked my Dr she said (and I know this may sound crap but....) if you're stressed then it prevents the production of prolactin which stimulates Ov. She reckoned this had happened to me so delaying ovulation and given me a longer cycle :shrug: I did google it and it seemed to ring true, well to me anyway :winkwink: but she did tell me to go away and try that 'R' word which just winds me up even more!!! :growlmad::haha:

Keep the faith hun, I hope AF is here for you soon as being in limbo is miserable :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Adele, I know there's not really anything that can be said that will make you feel better about BFN, but you're not alone in feeling that way. Sometimes it feels like mother nature has played a cruel trick on all of us.
I can only repeat what others have said, since TTC (2 plus years), I've been all over the place with my cycle, shortest 24 days (after 1st IUI with clomid, but no cyclogest after), longest 36 days (no AI but convinced I was finally there, then BFN so like you feared the worst). I think sometimes when you want something do badly your body misbehaves in all kinds of ways. Did your doc mention the big M? How about going back to the female doc and explaining your concerns, don't know alot about how they tell but there must be some kind of tests they can do that would either reassure you that it's not M. If it is at least you'd know for sure and try to work out a way to cope. I really hope it's not, don't give up hope. xx


----------



## Adele1969

Dancareoi, Jax41 and Pussycat1,

Thank you all so much for your messages of support!! AF finally arrived last night at 37 days. That's definately a first for me. Disappointment at not being pregnant but huge relief that I can now go forward and try again.

There is a blood test that can be done to test for peri menopause so I think I may get that done and see where I stand.

Don't really want to spend all day every day in here. I find it stresses me out to a certain degree although the support from everyone is fantastic. I will check in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I wish only the best for you all and hope you get your bfp's.

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Phewy, glad she's here :hugs:

BnB is funny ole place, yes the support is amazing but sometimes with the old hormones flying around it can be tough, not to mention it being completely addictive :haha: Wishing you all the best, we're here when you need us :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies I try to keep up, dont always happen. good luck to the ladies here I only wish you all the best. As for me on cd16 still waiting for a positive OPK, after taking clomid 150mg cd 5-9. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## suzie599

Hi ladies can i join you ( im 44 oh 49 weve a beautiful girl of 13 ive had 2 mmc<s in last 3 years last one in july this year), had a break apart from each other after mmc we both found it hard, but back together again :) and we might try again(if my nerves can take it and if we are lucky enough !! at our age for it to happen).. i feel so negative at times and then i read posts like your,s and it gives hope loads os :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## Minimin

Hello suzie :wave:


----------



## wifey246

I'm 44 and I have a 5- month old baby, a total "accident". Never thought we can squeeze in parenthood into our busy lives. Now, we decided we can be good at this, and we want one more!


----------



## dursaf

hello ladies
Adele ..never lose hope.work on it , it might work once >prayers for ya.


----------



## soontobmrsm

Happy New Year to all...xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

soontobmrsm said:


> Happy New Year to all...xxxx

Happy New year to you too.

Does anyone have any good news to start the year?


----------



## Jax41

Me! I had a great appointment with a gyne consultant who was very positive (after all the negativity from my own Dr and basically begging her to refer me :growlmad:). I'm starting clomid next cycle. I know it's not a magic bullet but I've got someone in the know who wants to help me and my husband onside, at last I feel like I'm giving this my best shot :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

Jax41 said:


> Me! I had a great appointment with a gyne consultant who was very positive (after all the negativity from my own Dr and basically begging her to refer me :growlmad:). I'm starting clomid next cycle. I know it's not a magic bullet but I've got someone in the know who wants to help me and my husband onside, at last I feel like I'm giving this my best shot :cloud9:

JAX thst`s great news - this could be just what you need - sending lots of baby dust your way.

Well after my MMC in Sept, I had to wait to OV to have uNK test. I missed my first OV due to hormones all over place from MMC.

Anyway, caught the November one and had the uNK test done at a cost of £360.00 - this checks for Natural Killer Cells. Results came back end of Dec and all was fine.

i had to start inserting a progesterone pessary (vaginally) twice a day from 7 DPO.

Well I OV christmas day and it was our first cycle TTC after loss - am pleased to report i got my BFP on Sunday!! I now need to continue the progesterone for the next few weeks - I had a short LP so this is one thing that may help. My consultant also wants me to take a drug called Clexane. I had to google this because she sent this over in a letter, I think it helps thin blood and has to be injected into the stomach!!!!!

Pleased that I am PG again, although very very early days and a very long way to go with a humungeous amount of worry from now on. We have a scan booked for 1st Feb, thinking already I don`t want to go in case it`s not good!!

Anyway, trying to have positive thoughts. I will continue to see my acupuncturist, his job over the next few weeks is very important as he will concentrate on my blood and blood flow to uterus. I will be seeing him Wednesday.

Baby dust to everyone.:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Oh wow Dancareoi, that's lovely happy news :happydance: Miracles, really do happen :cloud9: I am hoping, praying, wishing with everything I've got that this little :baby: is for keeps. Don't lose touch, let me know how everything goes okay? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Jax41 said:


> Oh wow Dancareoi, that's lovely happy news :happydance: Miracles, really do happen :cloud9: I am hoping, praying, wishing with everything I've got that this little :baby: is for keeps. Don't lose touch, let me know how everything goes okay? :hugs::hugs:

thanks JAX. I need to try and make sure the worry doesn`t consume me. I know on the day of the scan i will be a nervous wreck.

Really hoping the clomid works for you - at least you now have someone helping you to get your rainbow.

i`ll keep you updated with how things progess, but it is such early days i am only 3 weeks and 6 days!


----------



## Jax41

Dancareoi :hugs: I can only imagine how you must be feeling but I'm sure I would be exactly the same, these opportunities are just so precious aren't they? I'm hopeful now of my first one, I've never had a BFP before, I would so love one :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Jax41 said:


> Dancareoi :hugs: I can only imagine how you must be feeling but I'm sure I would be exactly the same, these opportunities are just so precious aren't they? I'm hopeful now of my first one, I've never had a BFP before, I would so love one :flower:

This is the 7th time now i have had a BFP, with 3 children to show for it!

I really really hope you get your BFP as being pregnant and having a baby is the most wonderful thing in the world.

Think positive and hopefully those positive vibes will pay off.

I have actually changed my diet, very slightly, since seeing the acupuncturist!

I used to eat Flora pro-active spread he told me to stop eating this and have proper full fat butter from grass fed cows, well i didn`t need telling twice, i went out straight away and bought Kerry Gold as this is grass fed.

He has also advised to eat at least 2 eggs every day!! i used to think you could only have 2 a week, but he said they are so good for you and for your blood and 2 a day won`t hurt! He also said to eat spinach, brocolli and kale because they are super foods. Also to eat plenty of protein like fish and in particular a good piece of steak, not overcooked.

Well, most days for lunch I have a 3 egg omlette with plenty of spinach in. When i cook a roast i buy kale and brocolli and when we eat out, i always try and have a steak.

Really hoping all this protein will be doing the job!! although i may start clucking soon!!!


----------



## tadpole1

Thanks for sharing your success story! Wishing you a happy and health 9 months!!! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Jax good luck! 

Danceroi, fantastic news :) Finger and toes crossed for a H&H pregnancy.


----------



## marymac

Hi does anyone have several different issues going on at once ? I'm 41 in March and have been ttc for a couple of years now. I have PCOS and i also struggle with my weight. It was discovered that i had one blocked tube but since being referred to another specialist he thinks my tube may have been in spasm during test so blocked is not definate and only another test will tell. 
I'm currently trying to bring my bmi down so i need to lose about a stone and a half to be allowed Ovary stimulants. He was talking about clomid but then said he would have my ovaries scanned to see how populated they are and maybe letrozole. This is because my partner and i both have loads of twins in the family. 
I've never had a bfp :nope: but i'm hoping that at last we will finally be here :happydance:

M xXx


----------



## Maddy40

MaryMac welcome...I don't have PCOS but I know my FS was very careful with the medication he started me on. He said at 41yo he just couldn't be sure how I would react - some women start producing multiple eggs on low doses even at our age. Lucky for me that I got 1 good & 1 immature follicle even on the lowest dose of injectibles. Good luck with the BMI battle. :)


----------



## Jax41

Dancareoi, thats good advice on the diet thank you :hugs: I think I need to go back and see my acunpuncturist once I start the clomid. I gave it a rest a while ago but maybe it'd be good to back now... How you feeling today? :flower:

Maddy, thank you :hugs: so hard trying not to be too hopeful and excited atm, feel like I'm preg already :dohh: idiot!

Marymac, :hi: nice to meet you :flower: Sorry you're struggling. I've no experience of PCOS but I did have a weight issue and lost 2 and a half stone before I really started to TTC. It's not got me my BFP yet but I feel a hell of a lot better for shedding the pounds and you will too esp as you have something to aim for :thumbup:. I've not had a BFP yet either, can't quite believe I've got to 43 without one :dohh: but there you go, doesn't mean to say we can't get one now though :winkwink: don't give up!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Marymac - welcome to the group. I have not had PCOS. Have your tried acupuncure? I believe, but i might be wrong, that acupuncture can help this. 

Feeling good at the moment, very early days, only 4 weeks today! Although this time feels different. i feel really tired, but that might be because i am waking in night to have a wee, which i don`t usually have to do. Also I have had a few spots appear on my face, which didn`t happen last time and yesterday i had quite a bit of EWCM!!! i have had this in a previous pregnancy but not in the one i lost last time.

i am hoping these are all good signs.

Been to see my doc this morning and got green notes! she will start ball rolling with hospital and diabetic clinic (gestational)

Regarding the weight issue - i am overweight. I lost 1 stone after my loss last year, but still overweight.

When I had my uNK test done in November, that had to weigh me to calculate BMI which puts me borderline overweight/obese. I said the the consultant who did it that i knew i was overweight and I knew this couldn`t help, he replied that although weight can be a factor it was not one that he put at the top of the list and wasn`t actually too concerned by it!!!

I am really trying to watch my sugar intake now and cut down on lovely chocolate. I will probably be seen at teh diabetic clinic sometime in the next couple of weeks and will have to start checking my blood sugar levels 4 times a day!!!

Depending how everything goes, I have to continue my vaginal pessaries for progesterone for a while and if all ok at my scan in 3 weeks, will have to start injecting myself with Clexane.

I really don`t care what i have to stick in me and up me as long as it does the job!!!!


----------



## alin3boys

Danceroi congrats on your bfp and hope and pray its a sticky one for you

marymac never had pcos but my friend does she found out about 6 months ago they have been trying 4 yrs for a 2nd child so i told her to see dr and try and get clomid they were sent for tests and she was diagnosed with pcos but her dr as refused to give her clomid as she has an 8 yr old daughter

jax i hope you get a bfp before 2103 lol ( your ticker)

afm im 43 in july and been trying 2 years for baby no 5 (12 months ntnp and 12 months trying)this is the longest it has took me to get pregnant,i used to have a 28-30 day cycle then 12 months ago it changed to 25 days,last 2 months have been 22 day cycles and today i am on cd 26,11 dpo no sign of af yet but bfn this morning,we only bd day of and day after ov but i know it only takes once as i conceived my 4th ds on the only day i had intercourse that month which was a peak day.


----------



## Jax41

Morning :flower:

AF got me yesterday, a day early, but I'm okay, rather that than she mess me around for weeks on end :growlmad: so starting clomid tonight :thumbup:

Ali, what an idiot :dohh: I hope I do too otherwise that surely will be a miracle :haha:

Dancareoi, you okay today?


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am currently wtt, not totally waiting lol more of a 'wanting' to try lol - not even sure if DH would be on board for another.
Really should not be in here I know :( there isn't a place for us oldies waiting (Or in my case, deciding whether to be ttc again )

So about us -age 39 ,will be 40 this July; DH 38 DD 18 DS's 15 10 and 2 and a half.

I have been a bit broody since having a late AF last summer, when I was convinced I was pg for a week (terrified excited then totally gutted with every BFN and then again when the witch flew in lol) I have an IUD insitu -so wasn't much of a chance I WAS actually pregnant but statistically it does happen. This month it happened too (maybe perimenopausal?) and I was 5 days late with every pregnancy symptom under the sun lol and got wishful again and am now back to thinking ....just maybe one more!! 

Hope you dont mind me popping in; just love to have some reassurance that I am not insane wanting another and that I am not too old (as both things were suggested when pg with number 4 -even was told by many that i would not be having any more now, SURELY?? and questioned on whether he was planned or not- and he was; but surely no-one else's business)

xxx :hugs: xxx

p.s DH was excited last summer when he thought we might be pg xx


----------



## alin3boys

wannabubba ~ definatly not to old i had my 5th at 40 am 43 in july and trying for baby no 6,we might be insane though lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

alin3boys - thanks - stories like yours really cheer me up lol :)

I spend day in / day out with 20yo olds who look at me like i am ancient lol or 40yo who themselves act and think they are ancient lol- I am a 20yo at heart lol
And probably AM a bit nuts but then always did love nuts heehee

xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Wannabubba - 39 is a spring chicken - I am 41 abd very cautiously PG with number 4 after 2 losses in 2012, so if you want it, go for it.

Jax - sorry AF got you, but now you are taking the clomid this could now be your time. I am doing good, 4 weeks and 3 days now. 
Feeling really tired, but don`t know if that is down to the fact i have a bit of a cold or the fact i am now waking every night to have a wee, or whether the PG does have something to do with it!
Still such early days.
Did another OPK yesterday just to see what it did, the line came up really really dark almost straight away, so I think you can use an OPK to help see if PG!!!

My angelversary tomorrow, 1 year since our little one was born sleeping - 12.1.12 - we won`t be doing anything for it, although i will be thinking about it. DH nd I visited the Garden of Rememberance just before christmas, so we won`t be going tomorrow. 

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alin3boys

I am a young 42 even if i do say so myself but others do comment that i only look like in my late 20's always have looked young.

Not sure whats going on with me this cycle usually have 25 day cycles but last 2 months been 22 days and have a 12 day lp,i am today on cd 27 and have sore boobs,metalic taste in mouth sometimes,having weird dreams and today i fell asleep on sofa with my 2 yr old and woke up at 3.20 i supposed to pick kids up from school at 3.10 and i have never done that before,but still geting bfn and am either 12 or 13 dpo,no sign of af.


----------



## dancareoi

alin3boys said:


> I am a young 42 even if i do say so myself but others do comment that i only look like in my late 20's always have looked young.
> 
> Not sure whats going on with me this cycle usually have 25 day cycles but last 2 months been 22 days and have a 12 day lp,i am today on cd 27 and have sore boobs,metalic taste in mouth sometimes,having weird dreams and today i fell asleep on sofa with my 2 yr old and woke up at 3.20 i supposed to pick kids up from school at 3.10 and i have never done that before,but still geting bfn and am either 12 or 13 dpo,no sign of af.

Any news, it's been a few days now?


----------



## alin3boys

Hi hun i got my period on cd 27,today is cd 5


----------



## Jax41

Just bumping this!

How we all doing? Any good news? :flower:


----------



## Minimin

Just waiting to ovulate. IC are showing same intensity lines as control so here's hoping  

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Jax41

Get ready for the :sex: Minimin! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dancareoi

Jax41 said:


> Get ready for the :sex: Minimin! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi jax, how's it going for you? I see from your ticker it's testing day, any news?

I am now just over 12 weeks and have had 4 scans already. Still can't relax though because of our late loss last year, just taking each day at a time still.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -still not quite able to say we are ttc but another step forward lol:thumbup:

Told DH about wanting another baby and he was stunned he says, but not horrified or opposed -not quite agreed yet, wants me to think about it seriously if I want to ' go thru it all again' lol
So today I bought folic acid:happydance::happydance:
and a few weeks ago seriously started my core strengthening exercises again (mainly pilates type) as i had severe spd last pregnancy and want to do everything i can prior to making sure my body is ready :cloud9:

The ball is in his court now, but he is walking around like the cat that got the cream :thumbup::thumbup: so here's hoping xxxxx


----------



## Jax41

dancareoi said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Get ready for the :sex: Minimin! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi jax, how's it going for you? I see from your ticker it's testing day, any news?
> 
> I am now just over 12 weeks and have had 4 scans already. Still can't relax though because of our late loss last year, just taking each day at a time still.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

Oh wow, you came back! Dancareoi, I'm so pleased to hear you're over your 12 weeks and that the scans are good, excellent news :happydance: good that you're taking each day as it comes but please try not to think bad things :flower::hugs: I seem to be fraternising with a lot of lovely preggy ladies atm I hope it rubs off!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Wannabubba :hi: hope you get to try soon and that your stay here will be short and sweet :flower:


----------



## LLbean

:hi:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: and thanks Jax41.


----------



## luckylecky

Hello ladies, sorry to see you are still here! I'm getting well and truly fed up now.. I'm thinking it's never going to happen, sigh


----------



## Jax41

luckylecky said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to see you are still here! I'm getting well and truly fed up now.. I'm thinking it's never going to happen, sigh

Wish I could be more cheerful for you Lucky but I know exactly how you feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Never say never!


----------



## Minimin

:wave: to all. 
Lucky. Sorry your feeling down. Sending you :hugs:

X


----------



## Jax41

dancareoi said:


> Never say never!

I know, thank you dancareoi, PMA's gone on holiday while AF's here.....


----------



## Adele1969

dancareoi said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Me! I had a great appointment with a gyne consultant who was very positive (after all the negativity from my own Dr and basically begging her to refer me :growlmad:). I'm starting clomid next cycle. I know it's not a magic bullet but I've got someone in the know who wants to help me and my husband onside, at last I feel like I'm giving this my best shot :cloud9:
> 
> JAX thst`s great news - this could be just what you need - sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> Well after my MMC in Sept, I had to wait to OV to have uNK test. I missed my first OV due to hormones all over place from MMC.
> 
> Anyway, caught the November one and had the uNK test done at a cost of £360.00 - this checks for Natural Killer Cells. Results came back end of Dec and all was fine.
> 
> i had to start inserting a progesterone pessary (vaginally) twice a day from 7 DPO.
> 
> Well I OV christmas day and it was our first cycle TTC after loss - am pleased to report i got my BFP on Sunday!! I now need to continue the progesterone for the next few weeks - I had a short LP so this is one thing that may help. My consultant also wants me to take a drug called Clexane. I had to google this because she sent this over in a letter, I think it helps thin blood and has to be injected into the stomach!!!!!
> 
> Pleased that I am PG again, although very very early days and a very long way to go with a humungeous amount of worry from now on. We have a scan booked for 1st Feb, thinking already I don`t want to go in case it`s not good!!
> 
> Anyway, trying to have positive thoughts. I will continue to see my acupuncturist, his job over the next few weeks is very important as he will concentrate on my blood and blood flow to uterus. I will be seeing him Wednesday.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone.:dust:Click to expand...

Excellent news..... so delighted for you. Haven't been in here for ages & this cheered me right up xxx


----------



## Adele1969

:wave:

hi everyone,

its been ages since i was in here. basically still at it like everyone else. today i am on cd24 12dpo with no symptoms except slight cramping so full expecting af to arrive when she is due.

delighted to see dancareoi has such wonderful news and hoping that everyone gets their bfp in 2013.

I had my bloods done cd14 2dpo and got the results on tues. fsh is 13.1. from what i can see that is ok. dr says i am definately not perimenopausal so i'm feeling rather down that now i just guess stuff is not working properly anymore.

oh girls what a merry go round we are on..... i think i want to get off :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Adele1969 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Me! I had a great appointment with a gyne consultant who was very positive (after all the negativity from my own Dr and basically begging her to refer me :growlmad:). I'm starting clomid next cycle. I know it's not a magic bullet but I've got someone in the know who wants to help me and my husband onside, at last I feel like I'm giving this my best shot :cloud9:
> 
> JAX thst`s great news - this could be just what you need - sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> Well after my MMC in Sept, I had to wait to OV to have uNK test. I missed my first OV due to hormones all over place from MMC.
> 
> Anyway, caught the November one and had the uNK test done at a cost of £360.00 - this checks for Natural Killer Cells. Results came back end of Dec and all was fine.
> 
> i had to start inserting a progesterone pessary (vaginally) twice a day from 7 DPO.
> 
> Well I OV christmas day and it was our first cycle TTC after loss - am pleased to report i got my BFP on Sunday!! I now need to continue the progesterone for the next few weeks - I had a short LP so this is one thing that may help. My consultant also wants me to take a drug called Clexane. I had to google this because she sent this over in a letter, I think it helps thin blood and has to be injected into the stomach!!!!!
> 
> Pleased that I am PG again, although very very early days and a very long way to go with a humungeous amount of worry from now on. We have a scan booked for 1st Feb, thinking already I don`t want to go in case it`s not good!!
> 
> Anyway, trying to have positive thoughts. I will continue to see my acupuncturist, his job over the next few weeks is very important as he will concentrate on my blood and blood flow to uterus. I will be seeing him Wednesday.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent news..... so delighted for you. Haven't been in here for ages & this cheered me right up xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Adele, just taking each day at a time.

Had a private nuchal scan yesterday, which put me at low risk for DS with a 97% detection rate, so we are happy with those odds.

We are still keeping the news to ourselves until as long as possible!

Hope you get your BFP real soon:dust:


----------



## Jax41

dancareoi :hugs: I know you're still :shhh: about your news but I'm going to do a few of these :happydance::happydance: cos I'm so happy that things are going in the right direction for you.

Hi Adele :flower: when you find a way to get off the bus, let me know yea :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Adele1969

dancareoi said:


> Adele1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Me! I had a great appointment with a gyne consultant who was very positive (after all the negativity from my own Dr and basically begging her to refer me :growlmad:). I'm starting clomid next cycle. I know it's not a magic bullet but I've got someone in the know who wants to help me and my husband onside, at last I feel like I'm giving this my best shot :cloud9:
> 
> JAX thst`s great news - this could be just what you need - sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> Well after my MMC in Sept, I had to wait to OV to have uNK test. I missed my first OV due to hormones all over place from MMC.
> 
> Anyway, caught the November one and had the uNK test done at a cost of £360.00 - this checks for Natural Killer Cells. Results came back end of Dec and all was fine.
> 
> i had to start inserting a progesterone pessary (vaginally) twice a day from 7 DPO.
> 
> Well I OV christmas day and it was our first cycle TTC after loss - am pleased to report i got my BFP on Sunday!! I now need to continue the progesterone for the next few weeks - I had a short LP so this is one thing that may help. My consultant also wants me to take a drug called Clexane. I had to google this because she sent this over in a letter, I think it helps thin blood and has to be injected into the stomach!!!!!
> 
> Pleased that I am PG again, although very very early days and a very long way to go with a humungeous amount of worry from now on. We have a scan booked for 1st Feb, thinking already I don`t want to go in case it`s not good!!
> 
> Anyway, trying to have positive thoughts. I will continue to see my acupuncturist, his job over the next few weeks is very important as he will concentrate on my blood and blood flow to uterus. I will be seeing him Wednesday.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone.:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent news..... so delighted for you. Haven't been in here for ages & this cheered me right up xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Adele, just taking each day at a time.
> 
> Had a private nuchal scan yesterday, which put me at low risk for DS with a 97% detection rate, so we are happy with those odds.
> 
> We are still keeping the news to ourselves until as long as possible!
> 
> Hope you get your BFP real soon:dust:Click to expand...

97% wooohoooooo that is awesome... 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Jax :coffee: slip a few valium into your coffee


----------



## Jax41

Now there's a tempting thought! :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks ladies:thumbup:

I was 13-14 weeks when I lost one last year,hence the reason I am still very nervous.

In total I have had 6 scans in this pregnancy! Each time the baby has measured exactly to my dates.

I can now feel the odd little movement as well.

I am currently under 2 hospitals!

I am injecting clexane in my stomach once a day and have gestational diabetes so have to prick my fingers 4 times a day to check my bloods and have to inject insulin in my thigh every evening to try and lower my morning readings!

Next week I am at the Alex in redditch for the diabetic clinic, I am seeing my community midwife Tuesday and have another scan booked at heartlands hospital in Birmingham.

So much to remember I keep thinking i Have forgotten something:dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

Just popping in to let you know my rainbow girl , Caitlin Erin, is 2 weeks old today.


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats xx


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!


----------



## Allie2003

Hi! I am new to baby and bump. i have been married for a little over 11 years and we have a DD who just turned 10. We have been trying for 7 1/2 years to have baby #2. I am 42 and my husband is 35. Finally got a referral to a RE and she put me on Clomid 100mg 5-9 and a HSG was done on CD10. Currently on CD16 and have not o'd yet. Thinking it should be within the week. Started OT testing on Wednesday. Just looking for support


----------



## dancareoi

Allie2003 said:


> Hi! I am new to baby and bump. i have been married for a little over 11 years and we have a DD who just turned 10. We have been trying for 7 1/2 years to have baby #2. I am 42 and my husband is 35. Finally got a referral to a RE and she put me on Clomid 100mg 5-9 and a HSG was done on CD10. Currently on CD16 and have not o'd yet. Thinking it should be within the week. Started OT testing on Wednesday. Just looking for support

Hi and welcome. Baby and bump has been a big help to me for almost 2 years.

I have 4 children, my fourth was born 2 weeks ago, a week after my 42nd birthday. My DH is 44 and we have been married for 16 years and have been together almost 25 years!

I had 2 losses last year and the lovely ladies on different threads have been a huge support.

Sending lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## Allie2003

Thanks dancareoi!:flower:


----------

